# Holden Pasture Deer Lease LIVE 2016-2017 deer season with "Double Down Deer Feed"



## broadonrod

*Holden Pasture Deer Lease LIVE 2016-2017 deer season with "Double Down Deer Feed"*

It's that time again! This will be the 2016-2017 Holden Pasture Deer Lease LIVE Deer Season thread.

We will be posting all kinds of photos throughout the season. Score the bucks, guess the ages! We will show Trophy hunts- guest TV shows/ Film crews, Trophy buck harvest ,management deer hunts, hog hunts, javelina hunts, varmint hunts, hits and misses! 
Follow and see wild low fence deer that progressed from last year feeding Double Down! We will be posting lots of deer photos young and old, from the blind, trail cameras and LDP.

Several of our lease members will be posting live from the stands on the Double Down Deer Feed Facebook Page. This is a new deal we are going to try this year.

We plan on sharing pictures of hundreds of low fence bucks scoring anywhere from 140" to over 200" B&C. Also see wild free-range deer estimated to be 10-15 years old! This ranch is covered in old mature bucks! 
The Holden Pasture deer lease is a free range, low fence, no MLD, no DMP pens, no introduced genetics just a good old fashion wild whitetail deer lease. We run very few trail cameras keeping the surprise in the hunt! We feed heavy and hunt very hard. A few Management hunts are sold each year to help with the feed bill and other expenses but other than that its just friends and families having a good time. Subscribe to the thread and follow us on the hunts. Our hunters are 50/50 Bow and Gun hunters and we are looking forward to lots of South Texas free range monster buck action once again this season!

We are a small group of hunters that figure we only see 50% of our bucks yearly if that. There is no way we can cover all of this South Texas Brush Country that consist of around 14000 acres our selves. We will be inviting guest to come video and help scout monster bucks from here in the forum randomly.

Also, we plan on taking more management deer off the ranch this year than last year. We will have a few "fill in hunts" available for management hunters that can come on short notice between our already booked dates. Not being MLD, we have to use regular TPW whitetail deer tags to help in keeping our deer numbers in check.

We are excited to get deer season started!

SEE IT FIRST!
Follow us on our Double Down Deer Feed Facebook Page to see several hunters posting LIVE FROM THE STANDS!
We plan on having 4-5 hunters morning and evening posting LIVE hunting pictures as they see the bucks come in daily! We are working on a live video thread for Facebook from the blinds now!

https://m.facebook.com/Double.Down.Deer.Feed

Also follow us on Instagram!
One of our guides will be posting on Double Down Deer Feed Instagram page as well daily!
https://www.instagram.com/doubledowndeerfeed/

Here we go!

Brett Holden
Double Down Deer Feed 
"It's What We Are Feeding Them"


----------



## broadonrod

How many of you would have taken this low fence, mature 8 point last year?
Should he have been taken as an 8 point management buck?
He is a pretty buck but yet he is an 8 frame with a small fork g2.
Photo from Sept. Last season.
No tricks just showing what a wild buck can do with a good feed program in a drought. We had "0" rain I am aware of from May, June and Most of July.


----------



## Redhunter84

Can't wait, this will definitely be an exciting year!


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

I've been looking forward to this thread for a long time. Lets get this season rolling and blow some minds with some incredible monster bucks.


----------



## HookIt

Very excited about deer season starting! Cant wait to follow this thread!


----------



## finz

Waiting patiently!!


----------



## finz

I have a sneaking suspicion this deer turned into something special?? He is actually special already but..


----------



## rag3

Can't wait! I will be there Saturday for my surprise!!

This guy is chomping at the bit as well.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finz

Sweet ride rag3


----------



## bowmansdad

Thanks, Brett, for all the time and effort it takes to share with us. Looking forward to the pics, videos and stories!


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

rag3 said:


> Can't wait! I will be there Saturday for my surprise!!
> 
> This guy is chomping at the bit as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


sweet rig bob !!


----------



## 5 O

Thanks Brett, Looking forward to another incredible year.


----------



## ROBOWADER

And were off..............:bounce:


----------



## Coastal_RedRaider

Just curious as to why you don't apply for MLD? 

With a place that big and the strict management/supplemental feed program that you have i feel like MLD would be a no brainer. Not knocking how you operate for a second just curious as I feel like MLD would give you more opportunity to get your numbers and you not "tag out" too early.


----------



## ENB

If your MLD I think you have to shoot 70% of what they come up with. If you feed enough to hold more deer numbers you will have more chances of shooting bigger deer.


----------



## broadonrod

Coastal_RedRaider said:


> Just curious as to why you don't apply for MLD?
> 
> With a place that big and the strict management/supplemental feed program that you have i feel like MLD would be a no brainer. Not knocking how you operate for a second just curious as I feel like MLD would give you more opportunity to get your numbers and you not "tag out" too early.


It would be nice but at the same time we could lose control of our management plan that is in place. This year we plan on taking several deer. Several in our eyes is a fraction compared to any MLD ranch I know of. 
Last year we took around 50 deer if I remember right. We have had numerous biologist as guest on our ranch. Each of them were puzzled at our plan that is in place but very impressed with the herd.We leave a lot of deer alive and do very little culling. This year we have several old bucks we plan on taking and I wish we had the extra tags. Being MLD and having quotas to hit could ruin what we have in place. It works for many but we never have an exact number of deer we take. To have someone tell us what we have to shoot per acre or per year could be devastating.

We shoot our doe on 3 year rotations. We shoot our oldest doe only if possible early and if we don't hit our quota we set our selves for the year we shoot yearling doe late in the season. I hate doing that but have taken a few in the past. 
We try to shoot management bucks at 5 years old plus each year. Our numbers change depending on fawn crops from previous years. It's a very simple plan without the science and micro management. We actually don't know how many deer we have. We have very few cameras out. We have only flown 1500 acres of the ranch 1 time in about the past 6-7 years I guess. 
Long story short I would love to have the tags but would hate to be told what we have to kill. 
My lease members usually have enough family and friends to meet the number of deer we need to harvest. 
We have lots of guest. 
Still it would be nice and I wish we could start shooting this week instead of November :/..bows and arrows it is..

One day we may be forced to try something if we lose control of our numbers. One of our ranch guides is a biologist but he is still in shock going on year two lol.. We enjoy messing with that young man.

Thanks fot the reply. We get ask that same question a lot.


----------



## jgale

Can't wait to start seeing some pics!

Love the rig Bob!


----------



## kodiako1

*great deer thread*

Looking forward to watching this thread all season.

Think you are spot on with wanting to maintain complete control, may not be the scientific approach but sure seems to work. Possibly the scientists could learn a few things from you guys!

Thanks for doing this.


----------



## rag3

Coastal_RedRaider said:


> Just curious as to why you don't apply for MLD?
> 
> With a place that big and the strict management/supplemental feed program that you have i feel like MLD would be a no brainer. Not knocking how you operate for a second just curious as I feel like MLD would give you more opportunity to get your numbers and you not "tag out" too early.


If it ain't broke..............

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rag3

jgale said:


> Can't wait to start seeing some pics!
> 
> Love the rig Bob!


Thanks! It's would a lot better with 200 on it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rag3 said:


> Thanks! It's would a lot better with 200 on it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They don't grow that big at your stand! But they do the next stand over ... At least 2 of them!

Really... can't wait to see what you have this year at your stands Bob!


----------



## broadonrod

finz said:


> I have a sneaking suspicion this deer turned into something special?? He is actually special already but..[/QUOTE
> 
> He did turn into a cool buck. As he has aged he has stuck his head in the protein feeder more and more each year. I like showing big 8s we always considered "management" deer before that turn out to be bucks of a lifetime. He is by far not one of our highest scoring bucks we have seen this year but he has turned into a good one. We put this camera out the other day for one night and this was our first picture on that camera. The cool thing was I told Matt... You want to see a double drop? We turned down that road, put out the camera and there he was.. First picture the next morning. I think more big 8 points grow drops than big 10s or 12s. I just had a gut feeling about this one. Good feed, old age and little rainfall can sure create some big surprises. It's become a pattern we have been following for a few years now.
> This buck is at one of my bow stands I can't wait to get some good pictures of him.
> 
> First pic last year


----------



## broadonrod

Here is this year.


----------



## finz

rag3 said:


> If it ain't broke..............
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You beat me to it, I was going to say DONT change what is working!! This has got to be one of the top TROPHY producing ranches in the country especially being low fence fair chase!! Absolutely amazing!!! Mr Holden knows his chit obviously!! Congrats to all that have the opportunity to be involved and especially to Mr Holden for getting it done for you guys!!I Can't wait to see what you guys harvest and good luck boys!!


----------



## finz

broadonrod said:


> Here is this year.


WOW guess I should buy a lotto ticket now since my sneaking suspicion proved true on this buck, LOL .. good luck to you guys. Your plan and program are obviously paying off. Thanks for this thread as always I am tuned in, y'all be safe!!


----------



## FISH TAILS

Man I am going to miss setting in the stand every weekend!!! I am sure looking forward to the thread even more this year. I know there are some serious Low Fence Monsters walking around this year. Keep the pictures coming.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

FISH TAILS said:


> Man I am going to miss setting in the stand every weekend!!! I am sure looking forward to the thread even more this year. I know there are some serious Low Fence Monsters walking around this year. Keep the pictures coming.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Going to miss ya Josh. Give us a shout if you get this way. We will find you a stand to sit in!


----------



## FISH TAILS

Will do I'll find out when you aren't swamped. Really looking forward to it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

finz said:


> WOW guess I should buy a lotto ticket now since my sneaking suspicion proved true on this buck, LOL .. good luck to you guys. Your plan and program are obviously paying off. Thanks for this thread as always I am tuned in, y'all be safe!!


Thanks for the kind words Finz! 
Let me know when you are in the area as well.
Bring a camera, camp fire juice and I'll set you in a stand! Seriously any time your this way.


----------



## finz

broadonrod said:


> Thanks for the kind words Finz!
> Let me know when you are in the area as well.
> Bring a camera, camp fire juice and I'll set you on a stand! Seriously any time your this way.


Heck I will bring steaks for the grill too!! Thanks again sir!!


----------



## rut-ro

Brett,

Any signs from your big cat from a couple years ago? I think y'all were pretty close to getting him.


----------



## broadonrod

New buck stepped in just before dark on one of the live feed cameras.


----------



## broadonrod

rut-ro said:


> Brett,
> 
> Any signs from your big cat from a couple years ago? I think y'all were pretty close to getting him.


Haven't been there much. I'm getting a late start this year. Headed down in the morning but the others haven't found any dead deer and no sign yet.


----------



## Forty Creek

Looks like you guys are going to have another great year. Love keeping up with this thread and seeing the monsters you guys are growing. Anytime you need extra bodies sitting stands I'm available. I only work 4 days a week and have lots of vacation since I'm not hunting this year. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## awesum

Looking forward to riding along with this thread!

Good luck .... it's gonna be great fun


----------



## fishinguy

Looking forward to this thread. It is always nice to see how the deer grow from year to year.


----------



## Gearman

To say this place is special is an understatement, I said it last year when my son was on a youth hunt there. The Deer are unreal but the people on the lease are what make it really special. Spending time there is truly something a person cant forget. Huge Deer and cool people. I am following this thread, I have a feeling this year will be the year of the Drop Tine!!!! Good Luck guys and I hope everyone gets a big one


----------



## bdub25

Look forward to this thread every year!


----------



## bowmansdad

Have a safe trip, Brett! Looking forward to sitting in the stand and see what comes out in front of the cameras!


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks everyone for the replies. Just getting settled in here at the ranch and catching up here on the thread. Looking forward to the season. 

We are doing a TV Show for Double Down Deer Feed this week with a group of guys out of Louisiana. The name of the show is "Trained Assassins" they air on the Sportsman Channel. 
Hopefully we can put these guys on a couple of nice management bucks with their bows. 
They show up this eve to start scouting with us for opening morning. 
I'll start posting some pics soon. We are pulling some camera cards now. 
I'm ready to get this season rolling! 

Here is a picture from camp this morning Matt sent me. We really enjoy the camp feed station.. Hope to have some cool pictures tonight.


----------



## taylork555

Brett, 

Your posts are always a fantastic break from the desk and financial world. 

I hope this deer season is as epic as the Booby Trap's adventures down in Costa Rica! Best of luck to you and the group this season - I hope you guys take down some monsters!

Thanks!


----------



## finz

*Feeder sticker*

Received the feeder stickers( Thanks ) Wife got a new ride , do I dare put it on?


----------



## sotexhookset

^^^ go for it, she won't mind. Lol


----------



## finz

nomaspigtails said:


> ^^^ go for it, she won't mind. Lol


Okie dokie sir, we shall see come morning!!


----------



## sotexhookset

Lol


----------



## az2323

*Finally*

My favorite time of the year....Fall/Winter, Deer Season, and the Nunley Chittam Holden Roofing Pasture live thread!
Brett, we still can't thank you all enough for the great time you showed Ky, Kristy, and I during Ky's youth hunt last January. Great People, Awesome hunts, and memories that will last a lifetime! 
God Bless, good luck to all of you this season, and may the Apricot Brandy flow!

** Bob, based on what we saw the last night we were there when you played the video of your evening hunt, I would put money on you having an opportunity of a 200+ free range monster loaded in your Camo rig this year . Seeing a 180, 190, & 200 at the same feed station at the same time was unbelievable!

Take Care,
Abe


----------



## broadonrod

finz said:


> Okie dokie sir, we shall see come morning!!


Lol!


----------



## broadonrod

az2323 said:


> My favorite time of the year....Fall/Winter, Deer Season, and the Nunley Chittam Holden Roofing Pasture live thread!
> Brett, we still can't thank you all enough for the great time you showed Ky, Kristy, and I during Ky's youth hunt last January. Great People, Awesome hunts, and memories that will last a lifetime!
> God Bless, good luck to all of you this season, and may the Apricot Brandy flow!
> 
> ** Bob, based on what we saw the last night we were there when you played the video of your evening hunt, I would put money on you having an opportunity of a 200+ free range monster loaded in your Camo rig this year . Seeing a 180, 190, & 200 at the same feed station at the same time was unbelievable!
> 
> Take Care,
> Abe


Don't let Bob fool ya.. He passed 2-200s last year. He's getting picky! 
I would bet Bob had a 200 ðŸ˜Š. Will he shoot? That's tge question. He's keeps raising the inches on his goals each year.


----------



## broadonrod

taylork555 said:


> Brett,
> 
> Your posts are always a fantastic break from the desk and financial world.
> 
> I hope this deer season is as epic as the Booby Trap's adventures down in Costa Rica! Best of luck to you and the group this season - I hope you guys take down some monsters!
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks!


----------



## broadonrod

Hitting the sack. Here is a live pic from one feeder. Nice young buck coming in for a bite of protein.


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

I can't wait to get there tomorrow.. See you guys soon and to all the hunters heading out this weekend good luck and safe travels. Stay tuned to the thread it's going to be very exciting and blow some minds.


----------



## broadonrod

southtexastrophyhunter said:


> I can't wait to get there tomorrow.. See you guys soon and to all the hunters heading out this weekend good luck and safe travels. Stay tuned to the thread it's going to be very exciting and blow some minds.


Have a safe trip!
This morning we set a couple of these fellas in stands to do some scouting. No mature bucks this morning. Cragg saw 12 bucks but only 1 over 3 years old. All youngsters up to about 140. First day of corn on the ground. 
Deer look to be moving more in the evening.
Going threw TC pics now. We have 2 bucks picked out to hunt for the show they really like .


----------



## broadonrod

rut-ro said:


> Brett,
> 
> Any signs from your big cat from a couple years ago? I think y'all were pretty close to getting him.


Well I spoke to soon. I'll post a picture of a trail cam big cat in a few minutes I have to find it again. We are going through trail cam pics now and just had a picture of a mountain lion circle one of the feed pens.


----------



## broadonrod

Sitting here looking at TC pics with Cragg and the guys. Cragg says he found his management buck lol!


----------



## broadonrod

Cragg is having fun! lol
These guys are funny! Another nice big 10 point frame.


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Those guys are never going to want to film anywhere else after seeing the monsters they are about to see.


----------



## broadonrod

southtexastrophyhunter said:


> Those guys are never going to want to film anywhere else after seeing the monsters they are about to see.


 I will post some pictures later once I load them on my iPad but Craig has gone through three stands out of the 10 cameras we put up for them to hunt their management buck. 
The stands are deep into the center of the ranch and have some of our better deer. 
We are going to set them in 2 of the three stands this evening to try and get some footage.
He has found two bucks we think will break 200" at one of the three stands so far .
He also just found a really nice big drop tine deer as I'm typing this . I am super happy with the bucks we are seeing this year for sure.


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

broadonrod said:


> I will post some pictures later once I load them on my iPad but Craig has gone through three stands out of the 10 cameras we put up for them to hunt their management buck.
> The stands are deep into the center of the ranch and have some of our better deer.
> We are going to set them in 2 of the three stands this evening to try and get some footage.
> He has found two bucks we think will break 200" at one of the three stands so far .
> He also just found a really nice big drop tine deer as I'm typing this . I am super happy with the bucks we are seeing this year for sure.


nice big drop tine deer ? now your speaking my language :cheers:


----------



## rag3

broadonrod said:


> Don't let Bob fool ya.. He passed 2-200s last year. He's getting picky!
> 
> I would bet Bob had a 200 . Will he shoot? That's tge question. He's keeps raising the inches on his goals each year.







Here are a couple of nice ones from my blind last year. Cant wait to see what they look like after another year of DD!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

It's going to be a HOT one in the stands today! 
I may just let these guys sit this evening out without me. I sure hope it cools off enough to see some deer.

I might just cover this truck with DD stickers while they go sit .


----------



## broadonrod

Here is a picture of the lion we saw. I'll post a clear picture later I just took this with my cell phone off the screen.


----------



## broadonrod

Still going threw TC pics. 
Deer look super healthy! 
Body weights are up even from last year. 
Picture from this morning.
No pictures of the bucks eating any corn but they are still hammering the protein!


----------



## broadonrod

Well it's hot in here just as I figured! The deer are starting to move anyway. 
I have my first look at a buck from the stand now.


----------



## broadonrod

1st nice buck has shown up. I will post a pic soon as he comes in closer.


----------



## broadonrod

First nice buck of the season! 
Beautiful 10 point plus kickers on both g2s. I love this bucks brow tines.


----------



## pacontender

Nice buck. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Bull Minnow

broadonrod said:


> Hitting the sack. Here is a live pic from one feeder. Nice young buck coming in for a bite of protein.


That's an impressive youngster


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks guys! 
Here's a couple of more pics of the same buck. He is going bush to bush rubbing off his velvet.


----------



## broadonrod

Few young bucks and him.. Just saw a good one walk in the brush behind the protein feeder. Hope he steps back out.


----------



## broadonrod

Couple more.


----------



## broadonrod

. Long ways off...


----------



## broadonrod

Getting late but here is a shot before dark. 
I'm hearing the other hunters are seeing good bucks this eve. Can't wait to see their pics tonight.


----------



## bowmansdad

Not bad for the 1st day! Hope y'all get the big cat.


----------



## broadonrod

This morning was insane.tgis is my text from Cragg and his camera man. I'll get some still pictures from him in a few minutes. Even with the warm weather there are lots of bucks showing themselves.
We are super excited!


----------



## broadonrod

Live..


----------



## broadonrod

From this morning.. More pics coming.


----------



## finz

Looks like the start to an amazing season!!


----------



## RoadHunter

The brush looks to be in outstanding shape and the deer look great! It's been a long time since I've seen South Texas look so lush this time of year. I'm looking forward to following this thread throughout the season. Good luck!


----------



## rag3

broadonrod said:


> This morning was insane.tgis is my text from Cragg and his camera man. I'll get some still pictures from him in a few minutes. Even with the warm weather there are lots of bucks showing themselves.
> 
> We are super excited!


Ha! Thats awesome. I cant wait to get there tomorrow. I would be there now, but my wife is making me go to our son's annual high school fundraiser tonight.

Is that grounds for divorce on the Chittim? Brett, will you ask your lawyer for me?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Always look forward to this every year. Thanks for doing it again. I can't wait to get down there looks like it's gonna be epic. Keep the pics coming and see ya soon brother. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

11 blinds being scouted this evening .. I can't wait for video around the fire tonight. 
I'm in my bow blind. No deer yet. 

Bob you don't want my advise!  lol

Clayton see y'all soon. We are seeing some great buck! Tell your nephew to get ready! 


Hope to have some live pictures soon.


----------



## broadonrod

First deer coming in. Lots of quail.


----------



## broadonrod

First buck.


----------



## broadonrod

Still waiting.


----------



## broadonrod

Going to name this buck " DoubleDown " 
20 minutes of light left..


----------



## ksk

*Live*



broadonrod said:


> 11 blinds being scouted this evening .. I can't wait for video around the fire tonight.
> I'm in my bow blind. No deer yet.
> 
> Bob you don't want my advise!  lol
> 
> Clayton see y'all soon. We are seeing some great buck! Tell your nephew to get ready!
> 
> Hope to have some live pictures soon.


Mr.Holden I have been trying to keep up with all the post of the great bucks on your ranch for two years now.But,I must have missed something somewhere.Where/how does one see the ''live'' pictures. Many thanks..


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Going to name this buck " DoubleDown "
> 
> 20 minutes of light left..


Wow. Looks like double down has done it again! I remember that deer from last year and wow he popped.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## STXbowhunt

In!


----------



## finz

Greatness!! The pics awesome as always thanks again for sharing!!


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

ksk said:


> Mr.Holden I have been trying to keep up with all the post of the great bucks on your ranch for two years now.But,I must have missed something somewhere.Where/how does one see the ''live'' pictures. Many thanks..


The live pics are as Brett sees them. As soon as the big deer shows up Brett posts the pic but I will say that I'm sitting here in camp with the trained assassin crew and we just watched three 200" bucks between 5 stands. Stay tuned for more live pics because it's fixing to get crazy. And this is low fence can you believe this ****. More live pics coming at ya soon brother.


----------



## wishin4fishin

Wow...I always look forward to this thread every year. Looks as though the DD is doing it's job. Can't wait to see what monsters step out of the brush as the season progresses. Brett, you have an amazing place with some amazing team members. The land owner is extremely fortunate to have a true steward of the land taking care of the property. Good luck this season to you and the team. I will once again being living vicariously thru your posts and pictures and dreaming of evenings in the brush country.


----------



## broadonrod

Just got word that one of our guest from "Trained Assassins TV" just nailed a nice management buck! Haven't heard from our other guest yet. They are hunting in a bottom stand that has little cell service so hope to hear something soon. 
Thanks for all the replies fellas I got tied up yesterday evening and didn't have a chance to post. I'll get caught up here as soon as everyone gets into camp. We are seeing some incredible bucks this year I'm super excited thanks for all the kind words again!
Brett


----------



## Gearman

Man sounds like a start to a great season Brett!! That buck with the double drops looks very cool, will be neat to see that deer before the rut when his neck gets puffed up!! This is the year that everyone in the country will see how great Double down is and not to mention maybe you will open people's eyes to the proper age to really consider old. A 5 year old deer on your place with potential is just getting started. I will admit I have used your line quite a few times, instead of looking for a reason to drop a deer, try to find reasons to let the deer live. Here is my big question for the year, since little man has been able to catch 20+ sailfish in like 1-2 days I would think that this might be the year he takes his first deer? Any chance we will get to see father and son on His epic first deer hunt? I would guess he is a better shot then most of us already. I know my son Tyler is still talking about how cool it was last year and how much he got to hunt even with a foot in a cast. Good luck bud and be safe!!!


----------



## broadonrod

Busy busy but here is a quick pic of Ryan with Trained Assassins TV Show and his buck.


----------



## sotexhookset

Old 8. Nice

How many deer total do y'all have to/looking to take off the place this year? It's got to be a very large number.


----------



## Gearman

Ahh first picture on the rock this year , good to see!! Great looking 8


----------



## wishin4fishin

That deer has some character. I've said it before but dang I love big ol' 8 points. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

nomaspigtails said:


> Old 8. Nice
> 
> How many deer total do y'all have to/looking to take off the place this year? It's got to be a very large number.


We don't shoot a lot of deer compared to most. This year we plan on shooting more than an average year at least for us. I don't have a specific number yet. I'll post on it later when we get an idea of what we have this season.

Thanks again fellas for all the cool replies. These guys are a hoot! 
Here are a couple of more pictures from this morning. 
Cragg managed to take a javelina on the way back to the truck after the morning hunt. Here is Ryan with his buck in the field also.


----------



## broadonrod

Ryan and guide "Savage Joe"


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Congrats Ryan on one heck of a beautiful velvet 8pt double down buck.


----------



## broadonrod

Live from the stand. 
First buck of the evening just walked in. I'm in a bow stand this eve. Hope to get some deer in close.
Matt is hunting with Cragg for a nice management buck we saw yesterday eve and Joe is with Ryan again hunting a second buck. These guys have a lot of footage of some great bucks for their show including one Double Down Deer Feed giant we all estimate at 300 lbs on the hoof! 3 more young bucks moving in now. Looks like it could turn into a good evening hunt.


----------



## broadonrod

Still nothing but youngsters.


----------



## rudytail10

Congrats to Ryan heck of an old 8pt. I bet Cragg gets one with Matt. Matts a lucky sob that's for sure lol. Wish is was there with y'all. Great pics as always. Keep them coming. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Congrats to Ryan heck of an old 8pt. I bet Cragg gets one with Matt. Matts a lucky sob that's for sure lol. Wish is was there with y'all. Great pics as always. Keep them coming.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Still no big boys here. More young bucks but nothing over 3 years old. 
We fixed up Bob before he headed to his stand this eve. We will give him his trigger finger back first weekend of November.


----------



## jgale

Congrats on a great deer Ryan!


----------



## broadonrod

Lots of babies:/.. 15 minutes of light left.


----------



## broadonrod

Well getting to late for pics. 2 more bucks just walked in. Nothing mind blowing for me this eve. I'll post a couple pictures of deer other hunters saw this evening later on from the camp TV.
Here is one of the youngsters that just walked in. Camera won't focus anymore :/.


----------



## FISH TAILS

Congrats to Ryan on a great deer!! Good luck to all hunting in the morning looks like this is going to be a great year!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Watching deer videos and enjoying a little campfire juice.
I'll post a short video of a nice buck in just a second.


----------



## rag3

Bretts phone wont load. Heres a clip.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finz

Oh my that is a toad!!


----------



## broadonrod

finz said:


> Oh my that is a toad!!


I had nothing but babies this eve but out of the 5 bigger bucks Bob videoed this eve that one was the 3rd biggest Bob videoed! My dad videoed a 200" mainframe 10 this eve as well. We just finished up watching videoes and celebrating a little . We will be posting some short clips on the Double Down Deer Feed Facebook page tomorrow of a couple of big boys. 
Looking forward to meeting you and having you come to the ranch a few days! What a great season this has started out to be already. 
Brett


----------



## g2outfitter

Great Video. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Just got word from Matt! Cragg with "Trained Assassins" just arrowed his the buck they were after 30 minutes ago. Matt said shot looked perfect and they are going to look for him now. 
Hopefully pictures soon.


----------



## rudytail10

Very cool. Can't wait to see him. Congrats Cragg. I knew Matt would produce he always does. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Here is Craggs management buck! Great job Cragg and Matt!


----------



## rudytail10

Nice congrats Cragg. Hell of nice buck. Man the deer look good for not getting much rain this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff_C

looking good!


----------



## broadonrod

Ok... It could happen this evening. 
My dad is going to hunt a big one. I'm going with him.. 
There are 2 different bucks we are looking at this eve from one stand.
I hope he decides to sling an arrow at one of the 2 if they show up! 

Going live in 30 minutes from the stand!

I hope one if these monsters hit the ground! He is 80 years old now and not being MLD he will be using a crossbow. 

I'm fired up! 
Brett


----------



## Jeff_C

good luck will be following


----------



## rudytail10

Good luck Mr. Holden hope you nail a giant. I don't think anyone has ever killed 200in plus low fence deer 3 years in a row. This is gonna be exciting for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M Jones

Good luck Mr. Holden!!!!


----------



## broadonrod

Jeff_C said:


> good luck will be following


Thanks Jeff!
First bucks just walked in.


----------



## broadonrod

He says thanks guy! 
Lots of young deer moving in. 
The old man is ready! 
We are looking for 2 different bucks Clayton. Hopefully they both come in. Both deer added about 30" this year, one maybe 35. I'm worried they are going to go straight to the protein feeder. I dumped 50 of DD on the ground in front of us.. 
The young bucks ran straight to it. If they don't come in I'll cut off the free choice feed station tomorrow. We have 11 bucks now. Mostly 1-3 year olds.


----------



## broadonrod

13 bucks now. Still not the right bucks. I can hardly move they are so close.


----------



## FISH TAILS

Good luck Don and bring on the video Brett!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmansdad

Good luck!


----------



## broadonrod

FISH TAILS said:


> Good luck Don and bring on the video Brett!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A few buck just left and headed toward water. That's actually a good thing. We had to many deer to close. One new buck wLing in now.

Josh we are letting the guys from "Trained Assassins TV" hunt 2 more deer this evening also. Ryan is hunting another 8 point. Cragg entered a couple of deer contest and the old buck he is hunting is a beast. Huge body from what I could tell on last nights video. It's not the biggest body buck on the ranch we have seen but prob in the top 10 this year.

It's starting to cool off a little it gets dark 20 minutes later here than it does in H-town lots of time left this eve... Fingers crossed!


----------



## pacontender

Good luck. That would be an incredible accomplishment for you dad.


----------



## broadonrod

bowmansdad said:


> Good luck!





pacontender said:


> Good luck. That would be an incredible accomplishment for you dad.


Thanks.. Several new deer walking in several others have left. Still not the deer we are looking for.. One nice buck making his way in.


----------



## broadonrod

I can see and hear a tree moving. Can't see the buck yet. What ever deer it is it sound like he is stripping some bark! There's not going to be much left of that tree. Hopefully is one we are after.


----------



## Bret

suerte Guys!!!!


----------



## broadonrod

Arrow launched!


----------



## rudytail10

Sweet. Can't wait to see the video of this. Congrats mr don. WOW!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Perfect shot!!!!!!! Just looked at slow motion on video!


----------



## dbarham

Aww yea


----------



## rudytail10

That smile says it all. Living legend in my book for sure.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

This could be a good sign !


----------



## sotexhookset

^^^^ ripped him. Nice!


----------



## sundownbrown

The best time of the year on this site, I started following yesterday this thread and already blood is spilling, congrats to all the guys who have drawn blood


----------



## dbarham

Mucho sangre


----------



## Trout green

broadonrod said:


> This could be a good sign !


Congrats to your dad! Always a good day when you are spending time in the stand or boat with your dad.. the kill is a bonus!


----------



## sundownbrown

Lookin forward to the pics,


----------



## broadonrod

Just loaded him and the buggy he's big ! 
I will post pics once we get to camp and get things ironed out here he's asking me to post pics now but I want to good one LOL


----------



## rudytail10

lol can't wait to see him. Congrats again to your dad. Awesome 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sundownbrown

Glad y'all found him


----------



## STXbowhunt

In for the pics! Congrats Mr. Holden!


----------



## finz

broadonrod said:


> This could be a good sign !


Ok this is Greatness!! You Sir have your father set up to be one of the Greatess ever congrats to him !! Can't wait to se the pics!!


----------



## finz

broadonrod said:


> Just loaded him and the buggy he's big !
> I will post pics once we get to camp and get things ironed out here he's asking me to post pics now but I want to good one LOL


I applaud your decision on waiting for the right pictures to post of him!! What an accomplishment you two have pulled off especially being together!!


----------



## bowmansdad

Congratulations, Mr. Holden!


----------



## DCAVA

Good deal!!

Lookin' forward to the pics!!

Congrats to your Dad!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erain12

Give your father my congrats. It's great to see the father son hunts going on. Congrats again


----------



## whackem and stackem

Congrats on a big brush buck. Can't wait for the picts


----------



## broadonrod

Here we go!


----------



## broadonrod

Other side!


----------



## sotexhookset

7 1/2"? Heavy bud.


----------



## broadonrod

Not stalling I'm waiting on the TV guy to give me a good picture he took all the pictures on the rock should have one within two or three minutes. 

The really cool thing about this deer is we sent somebody to shoot him last year for a management dear my entire group had him at 148 to 153. He is eight or nine years old we are not certain we have watched him for five years. He has never scored over 155 for sure . 
Many of you probably saw this deer in the past couple years of pictures. This year he is a typical 6 x 6 with a 9 inch tweener and 2 flyers with a small four or 5 inch kicker off the front of his beem. His mass exploded he grew several tines and was only an 11 point last year. This is what makes us so proud of this feed we are feeding them! 
Here is my 80-year-old father after a couple of shots of whiskey at the cooler LOL


----------



## broadonrod

OK I can't wait on them to send me these pictures I should have the others in the next five minutes here his is at camp now. 
This is Don Holdens fourth 200" deer in 5 years since we have been messing with our double down feed blend.


----------



## rudytail10

WOW. Congrats again 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## emed

That is a beast. Congrats Mr. Holden. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## erain12

Nicely done Mr Holden, great looking buck!


----------



## LA Wader

Wow! Congrats Mr. Holden on another fine deer!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smacha538

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pacontender

Congrats Mr. Holden.


----------



## Forty Creek

Congrats to your dad another great buck. It's great that the two of you are still getting to hunt together. Can't wait to see what kind of monster that you're going to harvest.


----------



## Gearman

Congrats guys, glad to hear your dad nailed him another beast!!! I love how he doesn't waste any time!!


----------



## sundownbrown

son of a gun. great buck


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Congrats on one hell of a buck old man!! Super proud for you and I'm glad I was here to share in the excitement with you.


----------



## ROBOWADER

*Where did you get that sweet map at????*

:brew:



broadonrod said:


> Watching deer videos and enjoying a little campfire juice.
> I'll post a short video of a nice buck in just a second.


----------



## ROBOWADER

*Good job!!!*

What a beast!!!!



broadonrod said:


> OK I can't wait on them to send me these pictures I should have the others in the next five minutes here his is at camp now.
> This is Don Holdens fourth 200" deer in 5 years since we have been messing with our double down feed blend.


----------



## sundownbrown

Lets see some more pics of that monster


----------



## broadonrod

Thank you everyone for the kind reply! My dad is super excited and I am super excited for him! This is his third 200 plus to kill and three years in a row with a crossbow. It is his fourth 200 plus in 5 years since we started messing with our feed blend. 
He is running around with a really big smile this morning. I hope it never goes away. I'll post some of this buck on the hoof later off my video csmera. 
Thanks again for all the kind replies!


----------



## FISH TAILS

That is a beast congrats again and to do it again this year together in video is awesome!! Way to start the season!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whackem and stackem

Beautiful deer, would love to see that frame straight on. Do you have any frontals


----------



## sundownbrown

Great deer, how old do you think he was?


----------



## STXbowhunt

Any sightings of the deer you're hunting, Brett?


----------



## broadonrod

We have watched that buck for 5 years. We almost took him as a management deer last year. Last year was his best rack ever he really blew up and really surprised us this year . We estimated him to score 148 to 153 last year. 
He was a slick 11 point and we think he is at least eight maybe nine years old I would lean toward 8.
When we get the video posted of this buck you will really be able to see his age. 

I will post the head on picture of him later I don't have one here on my phone. We didn't take a lot of head on pics because it didn't show all of his trash but we do have some.


----------



## StinkBait

Wow, very nice job guys.


----------



## broadonrod

STXbowhunt said:


> Any sightings of the deer you're hunting, Brett?


I have been letting all the lease members hunt a deer before I start. We are watching several really good deer without question this is our best year ever.
I have two bucks in mind but I gave the opportunity to hunt both of them to the other members. One of them will probably get taken opening day of gun season by one of our guys . The other one I'm crossing my fingers nobody wants to shoot so I can hunt him LOL. My dad took his buck on the family pasture. He has actually found another 200 inch dear at his stand on the lease but I think he will pass him due to age. 
I do have a big drop time deer at one of my bow blinds with a really nice single drop and a lot of trash if nobody else wants to take him I may end up hunting that dear I mixed between the two . But like I said I'm going to let the other guys look at them first . We have not even sit in our stands yet only one third of our stance have been covered and most of those were for one day .


----------



## broadonrod

Thank all of you very much for the kind words and comments. It is very special to me to get to hunt with my dad and watch the smiles on his face. He has been watching this with me off and on and all he does is smile. 
We never dreamed of having deer of this quality. Thank y'all so much for all the kind replies !


----------



## broadonrod

ROBOWADER said:


> :brew:


 From the best map maker in the world you sir !
I guess if I have you come down one of these weekends I could talk you into bringing those small ones you made LOL . 
I'll buy the steak you bring the campfire juice!


----------



## ROBOWADER

Man, I need to put those in the mail. Sorry about that, I just kept forgetting.

You want them sent to the ranch or to the office?


----------



## broadonrod

ROBOWADER said:


> Man, I need to put those in the mail. Sorry about that, I just kept forgetting.
> 
> You want them sent to the ranch or to the office?


 Just hang onto them and maybe we will get you over here in the next two or three weeks .

Here's a cool picture Bob took this morning


----------



## ROBOWADER

*Sounds like a plan*

Just holla at me when you got room.:brew:



broadonrod said:


> Just hang onto them and maybe we will get you over here in the next two or three weeks .
> 
> Here's a cool picture Bob took this morning


----------



## Rack Ranch

Congrats to your Dad, It's awesome that he is still out there getting it done.


----------



## rudytail10

Anyone out this evening


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sea sick

Good lookin pics....it sure is green there..I think the whole state of Texas is green...or close to it.

Keep the pics coming


----------



## broadonrod

Rack Ranch said:


> Congrats to your Dad, It's awesome that he is still out there getting it done.


Thanks RR!

I'll get more pics of the old mans buck up later.

Going live.. In the stand now. Our "Trained Assassins TV" guest are in stands hunting with Matt and Joe for a couple of more management bucks. 
My first buck if the evening just walked in.


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Anyone out this evening
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Several hunting this eve. I got a late start.



sea sick said:


> Good lookin pics....it sure is green there..I think the whole state of Texas is green...or close to it.
> 
> Keep the pics coming


It greened up fast. We had an extreme drought this year. "0" rain I know of May-July. Glad to get the rain we had this past month. It all seamed to have missed us earlier in the year. That last rain really helped. 
Thanks!!


----------



## broadonrod

Several doe. Very hot here this eve. A pig ran off my one buck. Hopefully the big boys move soon.


----------



## broadonrod

Buck number 2. Finally I think they are starting to move a little.
This buck is not going to make the cut.


----------



## wishin4fishin

broadonrod said:


> Buck number 2. Finally I think they are starting to move a little.
> 
> This buck is not going to make the cut.


Does that mean he lives another year or is on the hit list? Would certainly make someone's day that's for sure. Your deer are looking incredible once again. I think you have your plan and feed dialed in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

wishin4fishin said:


> Does that mean he lives another year or is on the hit list? Would certainly make someone's day that's for sure. Your deer are looking incredible once again. I think you have your plan and feed dialed in.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He will not make the season. 
The stand I am in has 3-170+
3-180+ 1-190+ and 2-200s that are regulars here. 
We won't be feeding that buck much longer.

Still no big ones yet this evening though. Hopefully soon..


----------



## broadonrod

Best deer I see now is high 130s.. ðŸ˜¬


----------



## BretE

Congrats to your Dad Brett, I'd give anything I own to make one more hunt with my Dad.....


----------



## broadonrod

BretE said:


> Congrats to your Dad Brett, I'd give anything I own to make one more hunt with my Dad.....


Thanks... It is cool watching him and doing this with him. He lives for deer season. I feel fortunate to get the time and have a place like this to do it. The old man is my hero.


----------



## broadonrod

Just in... Cragg with Trained Assassins TV just nailed his second buck for the week! 
This buck is a really big bodies deer. I can't wait to see him!
Oh.. And the crossbow cam hit my widow! Lol


----------



## rudytail10

Congrats again. Looking forward to seeing pics later. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Nice buck finally walked in! Pic in just a second.


----------



## broadonrod

Getting to late for pics. Here's the best I can do. :/.. Super great main beams!
Look at the body! I'll bet he weighs 275 on the hoof!


----------



## az2323

*Congrats*

Brett, Please pass on our congrats to Mr. Holden on another DD low fence South Texas Monster!


----------



## pacontender

Great buck.


----------



## finz

broadonrod said:


> Buck number 2. Finally I think they are starting to move a little.
> This buck is not going to make the cut.


I don't know your place but even I can tell he needs to be in the sausage grinder!!,lol


----------



## finz

broadonrod said:


> Getting to late for pics. Here's the best I can do. :/.. Super great main beams!
> Look at the body! I'll bet he weighs 275 on the hoof!


Mercy he is huge!! Antlers are way nice too


----------



## broadonrod

Here is Craggs buck this eve. They are weighing him now.
He is a toad. We are almost positive he is 11 years old. At 9 years old this buck was almost if not 30" wide. He finally melted. But... Look at his body!


----------



## wishin4fishin

broadonrod said:


> Getting to late for pics. Here's the best I can do. :/.. Super great main beams!
> 
> Look at the body! I'll bet he weighs 275 on the hoof!


That's a brute. Tell Don hello and congrats. I mentioned the kill to Evann and she said to make sure he takes a shot of brandy for her. She still talks about that evening with you and her buck. She also never forgets to point out that her deer is bigger than any of mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

..


----------



## rudytail10

Man what a toad. Very cool rack don't see those everyday. Congrats 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LaSalle30

Congrats to your Dad and the whole team you have there! Special buck from a special place!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gearman

Not sure of any other feed or heck anything period that make deer that big. Huge body deer and what's crazy is I know you have some even bigger then that!!! Double down is a complete game changer !!,


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks fellas !!! 
Big hog hit the ground this morning this thing is a beast. 
Cragg and Ryan took this monster out! 
The TV show they are filming has just turned into two shows! They will be doing two episodes of Trained Assassin's TV with us now and said they have gained enough footage for 10 Shows on this trip! Lol
We are still after one more management buck with Ryan. His buck showed up this morning but gave no opportunity. The buck jumped in the protein station and stayed behind the hog panels the entire morning. Hopefully he gets him this evening. 
Here are a few pictures of Craggs big boar hog! 
This is a giant pig that has been tearing up one of our feed stations.


----------



## broadonrod

More big wild hog pictures


----------



## broadonrod

One more. Look at these cutters!


----------



## FREON

What did that beast weigh? How long were his cutters?


----------



## broadonrod

FREON said:


> What did that beast weigh? How long were his cutters?


There is a little fun trickery in the photo but none the less he is a if pig. 
245 lbs.
Cutters almost 5"


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

broadonrod said:


> Here is Craggs buck this eve. They are weighing him now.
> He is a toad. We are almost positive he is 11 years old. At 9 years old this buck was almost if not 30" wide. He finally melted. But... Look at his body!


Congrats Cragg on one heck of a buck. That thing was a toad.


----------



## bowmansdad

Finally caught up from yesterday, WOW is all I can say! All animals are well fed, toads for sure. Can't wait to see what this evening brings!


----------



## broadonrod

Warning video contains adult content viewer discretion is advised. *R
Contents of this video may be hard to explain to your children! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taylork555

broadonrod said:


> Warning video contains adult content viewer discretion is advised. *R
> Contents of this video may be hard to explain to your children!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Certainly the first time I have seen that, though I am not as seasoned as others. Maybe the DD gets the testosterone flowing


----------



## broadonrod

bowmansdad said:


> Finally caught up from yesterday, WOW is all I can say! All animals are well fed, toads for sure. Can't wait to see what this evening brings!


Thanks!



taylork555 said:


> Certainly the first time I have seen that, though I am not as seasoned as others. Maybe the DD gets the testosterone flowing


Something going on here!
I'm not sure I'm crazy about it lol!

Here is another picture of Cragg with his second management buck of the week. 
This buck weighed 245 lbs 220 dressed and estimated to be over 10 years old possibly 11. We are looking back threw photos now from past years.

Also check out the Trained Assassins Television on Facebook. We have met some truly good folks!

http://m.facebook.com/TrainedAssassins.TV/


----------



## broadonrod

Going live. It's a hot one today.
First doe and fawns walking in now. 
Yesterday was very slow at this stand. See what happens this eve.


----------



## rudytail10

Anymore on the hit list this evening 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Anymore on the hit list this evening
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ryan is still after one. He is with Joe and his camera man. 
Several others in blinds hunting. We haven't covered much ground yet. Still over 20 stands we haven't set in. 
Several very good bucks videoed yesterday but none of them are on the list. I am in a blind now to help another hunter judge a possible shooter.
He wants to leave the buck another year I told him I would prob swack him ðŸ˜³.. 
It's a big deer but my lease member might let him ride another year. Hope he shows up..


----------



## broadonrod

First buck of the evening. I guess The heat has them moving late.


----------



## broadonrod

Little fellas are starting to show..


----------



## rudytail10

Baby monsters. Hope he shows up for y'all. Thanks again for the updates. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Little better.


----------



## broadonrod

New one coming in. He is 270 yards I love this new lense!


----------



## broadonrod

Well another off evening hunt. Headed to my truck.
Even with the new camera lens I couldnt get focused on the others that came in. The bucks are moving very late. 
Never saw any reel big deer come in at all.


----------



## Gearman

Haha forget trying to explain the video to the kids, try to explain it to the buck that got mounted. The look on his face was like what the heck was that all about!!! I bet he is still walking around trying to figure out what happened!!! That last buck you post at 270 yards looks like he has a chance to drop some double drops, maybe not but sure looks like he is sagging


----------



## Whitebassfisher

broadonrod said:


> New one coming in. He is 270 yards I love this new lens!


That lens must look like what the pros use in the Super Bowl.


----------



## broadonrod

I'm getting some work done here in camp this morning but this just came in by text from one of the hunters. That's a big 10 point! ðŸ˜³


----------



## FISH TAILS

That's a Monster right there!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

FISH TAILS said:


> That's a Monster right there!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here is a better picture Josh.

Anyone want to through a score out there? â˜ºï¸
This picture is from a 25 foot tall tower I can't wait to see him from a ground blind !


----------



## sotexhookset

He is freakin beautiful! What a stud. 

177


----------



## Hunting82

I'll play........ 188"


----------



## taylork555

broadonrod said:


> Here is a better picture Josh.
> 
> Anyone want to through a score out there? â˜ºï¸
> This picture is from a 25 foot tall tower I can't wait to see him from a ground blind !


My oh my that is a good lookin deer.

Brett, do you guys sell hats online? I can't tell if I am having an operator error trying to find them or am simply unable to purchase one. Thanks.


----------



## tshort

192

This is my first post here. I've been lurking, especially at the Holden threads, for a long time though. Absolutely INCREDIBLE place, Brett!!! I've actually hunted on a ranch that borders the Nunley Chittim and it's cool seeing similarities in the gene pool. Every morning it's like Christmas refreshing this thread and seeing what new monsters we'll see. Thanks so much for putting the time and effort into these threads!


----------



## sundownbrown

186 is my guess


----------



## rudytail10

Wow what a monster for sure. Glad the big boys are starting to show up for y'all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finz

That is Muy of a ten!!!! He has got to be 200"?? Maybe I am wrong but he looks it to me!! Congrats on another awesome deer sighting!!


----------



## FISH TAILS

broadonrod said:


> Here is a better picture Josh.
> 
> Anyone want to through a score out there?
> 
> This picture is from a 25 foot tall tower I can't wait to see him from a ground blind !


All I got is wow!!
184


----------



## rag3

Beautiful buck! It's gonna be a lot of fun out there this year! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Going live. Hopefully better than yesterday. I moved stands. First time this one has been set in. 

As for the buck I posted from this morning. 
He did very well this year. He is bigger all the way around. 
His G3s should be around 13-14" his beams will be around 28" 
His body weight will fool you judging his antlers. He prob weighs around 250 on the hoof.... Plus he has 7-8" of kickers on his right side. 
This buck is as big or bigger than the buck my dad took last year. 
He is in a great area of the ranch there for we plan on giving him another year or 2 of DD. 

Hope to have some live from the stand pics soon. Lots of Doe and yearling bucks moving in.


----------



## broadonrod

Live.


----------



## broadonrod

I might need to do a little trimming ðŸ˜


----------



## broadonrod

Lots of does and youngsters still no big boys.


----------



## broadonrod

Still no bucks over 1 year old. Lots of deer moving in.


----------



## broadonrod

Finally I got a glimps of a good deer. Hope he comes in. Pigs may screw me up :/.


----------



## broadonrod

Lots of young bucks moving in. 
Just got word. Ryan with Trained Assassins TV just took his second buck of the trip! 
They will be airing 2 shows now next season with us. I'll post pics when they find his buck.


----------



## rudytail10

Congrats again Ryan. Can't wait to see him. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

That stand looks familiar 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Lots of bucks moving in late. Best one I have right now.
I like the frame in this young 12. He could end up being a great buck.


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> That stand looks familiar
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You have been here before ðŸ˜‰
2 big boys just walked in but to dark for pics. One is a really good deer I was hoping to see just can't get any footage :/..


----------



## finz

Guess we will have to all chip in and get you a better light gathering lense!! Hate to be left wondering how big the ones were when it got too dark for pics!! LOL just kidding thanks for all the pics thus far!!


----------



## broadonrod

Here is Ryan's book from this evening these guys are stoked !

I'm going to post a couple of short videos tonight have some deer the other hunters Seeing.


----------



## broadonrod

finz said:


> Guess we will have to all chip in and get you a better light gathering lense!! Hate to be left wondering how big the ones were when it got too dark for pics!! LOL just kidding thanks for all the pics thus far!!


Thanks Finz. It's been so hot.. The deer are moving very late and at night. Mostly at night.
Our guest just left a little while ago.. They have to be in Houston at 6am to get on a flight to do another show. No sleep for them. 
What a great group of guys. We are already planning on having them back soon. 
The footage they took is incredible. I think they videoed or have pictures of 6-7 bucks we think will hit 200". They filmed all 4 of their kills and have the footage of my dad taking his 204 2/8s buck for their show! They also filmed some hog and javelina kills. 
We found another buck today that is prob the biggest of the year so far score wise. There will be pictures of him on our Double Down Deer Feed Facebook page.
Monica will be here tomorrow. She didn't want a camera at her stand so I'm looking forward to seeing what pops up there this year! 
It's been an exciting fun week.
Thanks everyone for all the replies and kind words. Hope to have some good stuff to post tomorrow we have 8 Lease members hunting this week and all of them but me are seeing great bucks ðŸ˜Š


----------



## tpool

Awesome thread again this year. I too check it every other day (I don't check every day because I want 2-3 pages to look at!). Great job on the management and all the pictures. Can't wait for the youngsters contests to see if my girl can win this year ;-)

T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## fisHRman

Just got caught up on my favorite thread of every year. Congrats to your dad on another fantastic buck. Thanks again for taking the time out to post all of the pictures, videos and stories for us to enjoy. Best wishes for another fantastic and safe hunting season!


----------



## broadonrod

tpool said:


> Awesome thread again this year. I too check it every other day (I don't check every day because I want 2-3 pages to look at!). Great job on the management and all the pictures. Can't wait for the youngsters contests to see if my girl can win this year ;-)
> 
> T-BONE
> (tpool)


Thanks!!!

Here is a cool up and comer that did very well this year. Im look forward to watching this buck progress.


----------



## broadonrod

fisHRman said:


> Just got caught up on my favorite thread of every year. Congrats to your dad on another fantastic buck. Thanks again for taking the time out to post all of the pictures, videos and stories for us to enjoy. Best wishes for another fantastic and safe hunting season!


Thanks! 
Look at this mess! Haven't seen him on the hoof yet we just got this TC pic. He grew some cool stuff. Might have hit the protein feeder a little to much lol.


----------



## broadonrod

taylork555 said:


> My oh my that is a good lookin deer.
> 
> Brett, do you guys sell hats online? I can't tell if I am having an operator error trying to find them or am simply unable to purchase one. Thanks.


Pm me your shirt size and shipping address. I'll get them to send you a hat and shirt. Should be getting more in this week.


----------



## taylork555

broadonrod said:


> Pm me your shirt size and shipping address. I'll get them to send you a hat and shirt. Should be getting more in this week.


PM sent - Thanks Brett! :cheers:


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Look at this mess! Haven't seen him on the hoof yet we just got this TC pic. He grew some cool stuff. Might have hit the protein feeder a little to much lol.


Wow. That's an awesome looking buck. Hope you get some live pics of that old dude.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elkhunter49

Those are some great looking deer Brett. I wanted very badly to get back to Texas and come photograph a few of your monsters but I've been covered up at work since labor day! Thanks for sharing some of your pic's with us. Take care, Bev


----------



## fisHRman

That is quite a tangled mess on that buck's head. Hope you can get a better pic to see what he would score.


----------



## broadonrod

Short video of a nice buck. This buck piled on some inches this year.
With out slowing down the video it's hard to see. 
This buck has approx 28-29" of brow tines five total. 
He also has a split G2. This buck will field dress around 200 lbs.

Any guesses on age and score.

Thanks for the replies! 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

elkhunter49 said:


> Those are some great looking deer Brett. I wanted very badly to get back to Texas and come photograph a few of your monsters but I've been covered up at work since labor day! Thanks for sharing some of your pic's with us. Take care, Bev


Thanks! 
Let me know if you head this way!


----------



## broadonrod

fisHRman said:


> That is quite a tangled mess on that buck's head. Hope you can get a better pic to see what he would score.


Hope so this eve! Thanks! If we see him I'll post some pics.


----------



## finz

broadonrod said:


> Short video of a nice buck. This buck piled on some inches this year.
> With out slowing down the video it's hard to see.
> This buck has approx 28-29" of brow tines five total.
> He also has a split G2. This buck will field dress around 200 lbs.
> 
> Any guesses on age and score.
> 
> Thanks for the replies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Holy wowzers!!!


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Short video of a nice buck. This buck piled on some inches this year.
> With out slowing down the video it's hard to see.
> This buck has approx 28-29" of brow tines five total.
> He also has a split G2. This buck will field dress around 200 lbs.
> 
> Any guesses on age and score.
> 
> Thanks for the replies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow. I'll take a guess at 8 years old 212in

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmansdad

Caught up waiting on the evening pics! I can't get him past 6, 205"


----------



## Mojo281

broadonrod said:


> Short video of a nice buck. This buck piled on some inches this year.
> With out slowing down the video it's hard to see.
> This buck has approx 28-29" of brow tines five total.
> He also has a split G2. This buck will field dress around 200 lbs.
> 
> Any guesses on age and score.
> 
> Thanks for the replies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Funny how they all go running when the hogs show up... Even see what looks like a blue quail go running through frame. Nice buck!!


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for the replies!!!
I'm back in the Stand. It is stupid hot! 
13 does and yearlings out so far. Hope to have some big deer pics soon. Everyone else has had good hunts mine have been slow the past 2 days. Maybe today is the day. Chris is hunting a nice buck. I hope he shows up this eve..


----------



## rudytail10

**** ya. Hope he sees him too. Good luck chris. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Mojo281 said:


> Funny how they all go running when the hogs show up... Even see what looks like a blue quail go running through frame. Nice buck!!


The hogs are thick this year! We have killed almost 100 in the past week and you wouldn't know any have been taken. They just keep showing up. 
I have around 20 deer in front of me now. Not a single buck over a year old yet. 
It's starting to cool off a little. Still an hour an a half before dark. Hopefully a couple of the big bucks walk in for pictures.


----------



## broadonrod

Finally a couple of bucks headed this way


----------



## FISH TAILS

Good luck Chris!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff_C

broadonrod said:


> Finally a couple of bucks headed this way


anticipation


----------



## broadonrod

Live


----------



## broadonrod

..


----------



## broadonrod

Ok big boys moving in now.. Filling up the protein station... Finally! 
I'll get some pics..


----------



## broadonrod

Well I just set here for 2 hours with no bucks and had 16 come in in less than 5 minutes.


----------



## broadonrod

..


----------



## broadonrod

....


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Well I just set here for 2 hours with no bucks and had 16 come in in less than 5 minutes.


Wow. Very nice

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Wow. Very nice
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks! 
We all just got into camp.i may post a video off the TV from the evening hunt once we get allege cameras plugged in. 
I had the big deer I wanted to see come in but it was to dark for pics.
Glad I finally got to see him anyway.


----------



## sundownbrown

**** it must be fun looking for sheds down there, great deer


----------



## bowmansdad

WOW! Different great bucks every sitting! Deciding which ones you take and those you let grow is a great problem to have! All these bucks are dream bucks for people like me! Thanks for letting us share your piece of paradise.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks again guys! 
Here is a picture John sent me he took it on the way to his stand. 
You see the strangest things sometimes lol!


----------



## rudytail10

Lol. Can't wait to see some monsters. Chris see his deer yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

From the pasture. Youngsters..


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Lol. Can't wait to see some monsters. Chris see his deer yet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Chris was hunting a nice 11 point and now I think he has changed his mind. He found a drop tine buck he likes this morning.

I came home today but the guys are sending me live pics to post. I'm going back in a couple days. I will keep this going as long as they are sending pics .


----------



## broadonrod

Lots of youngsters


----------



## broadonrod

Baby split brow.


----------



## broadonrod

.


----------



## broadonrod

Another youngster from John.


----------



## broadonrod

Bigger bucks moving late. This one just walked in on John.


----------



## rudytail10

Nice. I bet he is sweating buckets in that turtle blind. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bret

Looks like Jurrasic park for deer!!!!!


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Nice. I bet he is sweating buckets in that turtle blind.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


97 degrees when I was there yesterday. I'll bet he was soaked! Lol


----------



## broadonrod

Bret said:


> Looks like Jurrasic park for deer!!!!!


Thanks Bret!
We had a couple of new bucks show up on a camera just before dark. 
Both of these bucks piled on the inches this year. We are only running 2 cameras now. I'm pretty excited to see these bucks on the hoof.


----------



## broadonrod

They are killing the protein stations and not really coming to corn. Does and fawns eating corn all our bigger bucks are on the good stuff.


----------



## rudytail10

Wow. Nice one. That guy has some age to him. Neat looking rack for sure


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Wow. Nice one. That guy has some age to him. Neat looking rack for sure
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes Clayton the buck in the second picture should be a 9 year old buck this year. He jumped to 14 points this year from a 9 point! Other pictures John sent show a couple of more points. I hope to get pictures of him on the hoof. We will prob shoot this buck do to his age and adding 30-35" this year. The buck in the first picture is a younger buck. He also looks like he did very well this year! I hope to see him on the hoof for pictures as well.


----------



## rudytail10

Hell of a buck! Gonna make someone a nice trophy for sure. Has massive frame like Monica's deer few years ago. Thanks for the updates. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Joe is sending me live pics to post the evening. 
Look at this beautiful young buck. Lots of potential to be a monster one day.


----------



## broadonrod

I think he is trying to decide which protein feeder to hit â˜ºï¸


----------



## FISH TAILS

Great pictures it really is green this year and makes for some awesome backgrounds! Keep the pics coming.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Joe just sent me a young 12. Cool little fella.


----------



## broadonrod

Joe says his hunts over when 500 whistlers come in!


----------



## broadonrod

Joe has more ducks so I moved to getting live pics from John. He said he has a wide buck. He's getting me a picture now.


----------



## broadonrod

Got a couple from John.


----------



## broadonrod

Live from johns stand.


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Got a couple from John.


Nice. Beautiful deer.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Wow !! That buck looks familiar. But man did he put on some inches. He's incredible this year.


----------



## bowmansdad

Love those wide bucks!


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks fellas! I'm deleting TC pictures picking out some management deer and saving the bucks photos we want follow. Most bucks have rubbed out of their velvet but not all of them yet. I'll post some more later. This buck added a tweener and a lot of mass this year. He gets more time.


----------



## Big Guns 1971

broadonrod said:


> Warning video contains adult content viewer discretion is advised. *R
> Contents of this video may be hard to explain to your children!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Who's your daddy


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Once again I could comment on every picture or video. It's amazing to see so many great bucks and its not even near the beginning of the rut. Great job once again. That black hog with the white around the middle was pretty cool looking too. I can't wait to see more.


----------



## broadonrod

Big Guns 1971 said:


> Once again I could comment on every picture or video. It's amazing to see so many great bucks and its not even near the beginning of the rut. Great job once again. That black hog with the white around the middle was pretty cool looking too. I can't wait to see more.


Thanks! It is a blast posting up the season. I appropriate the replies. 
Here is another picture of the 8 point from last year that Double Dropped this year. I'm still going threw cards. This buck stacked it on for sure.

I'm going to try and get some good still pics of him this coming week and a few more bucks with drops. We have lots of drop tines this year. One of them is on the hit list but this buck we plan on letting walk another year or 2.


----------



## rudytail10

Nice and a split g2 as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Joe has some babies moving in.


----------



## broadonrod

Little better. Nice young buck


----------



## broadonrod

Beautiful young buck just showed up.


----------



## Main Frame 8

broadonrod said:


> Joe has some babies moving in.


 Not bad for a yearling.


----------



## broadonrod

Joe says he's having a hard time keeping up now the bucks are stacking and they feed pen. The double down is putting on the pounds! Look at this beast heading in for a bite!


----------



## broadonrod

..


----------



## broadonrod

.....


----------



## broadonrod

..........


----------



## broadonrod

.............


----------



## broadonrod

He said a big boy just stepped in behind the protein feeder!


----------



## rudytail10

Good gosh that's one old doe


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FISH TAILS

broadonrod said:


> ..


He added some inches this year!! He is looking good!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finz

Mercy this continues to give the WOW factor.!!!DD feed Rocks!!


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for the replies fellas! 
Here is a video my buddies just sent me from the camp TV of a super wide, heavy horn 11 point getting run off by a much less desirable 8 point. The 8 might have just put himself on the cull list. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Short video of a nice 10 with a kicker on his G2 from this morning. Sent in from the stand by Chris Singleton

http://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=671975252960608&id=390215467803256


----------



## Big Guns 1971

broadonrod said:


> Joe says he's having a hard time keeping up now the bucks are stacking and they feed pen. The double down is putting on the pounds! Look at this beast heading in for a bite!


It's incredible how thick that deer is. Might want to name that one linebacker. I can't believe how thick his shoulders and hams are. WOW. Another great deer.


----------



## broadonrod

Big Guns 1971 said:


> It's incredible how thick that deer is. Might want to name that one linebacker. I can't believe how thick his shoulders and hams are. WOW. Another great deer.


Thank you Sir. 
I'm getting pics from the guys steadily. 
Heres one from a minute ago. No giants but a cool pic of a couple up and comers.


----------



## broadonrod

Joe says 100Â° In the stand this evening for him. Others having pretty good hunts. 
First buck out.


----------



## broadonrod

Live from Joe. 
This buck just walked in for a drink of water before hitting the protein feeder.
I dug this little pond last year. It's working.  it's only 20x40' but held water all year.


----------



## broadonrod

It gets dark about 30 minutes later at the ranch than it does here at my house. Joe just had several bucks walk in. I'll post them in just a second.


----------



## broadonrod

Here is a cool one.


----------



## broadonrod

Another shot. This buck was an 8 point last year. He did well.


----------



## broadonrod

This buck could end up being a wide one. Pics are getting pretty dark.


----------



## dbarham

Man that double down has some weight on them toads!


----------



## broadonrod

Getting real dark.


----------



## broadonrod

dbarham said:


> Man that double down has some weight on them toads!


It's def doing its job. Thanks!
We have taken 4 bucks this year. All 4 field dressed well over 200 lbs. one was 220 at an estimated 10 years old. Proper nutrition can make the difference IMO. That's why we created this blend and we are super satisfied. 
Thanks for the reply!


----------



## dbarham

broadonrod said:


> It's def doing its job. Thanks!
> We have taken 4 bucks this year. All 4 field dressed well over 200 lbs. one was 220 at an estimated 10 years old. Proper nutrition can make the difference IMO. That's why we created this blend and we are super satisfied.
> Thanks for the reply!


Do they sell it in Fredericksburg now?


----------



## broadonrod

dbarham said:


> Do they sell it in Fredericksburg now?


I'll look not sure.


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Here is a cool one.


Nice one.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Brett, Do you know if Axis will eat the D-D Freed?


----------



## broadonrod

Big Guns 1971 said:


> Brett, Do you know if Axis will eat the D-D Freed?


I hear they are crushing it. Several ranchers feeding acid deer.

Here is a picture Joe sent 30 minutes ago from the deer stand.
Look at this old sucker.


----------



## broadonrod

Big Guns 1971 said:


> Brett, Do you know if Axis will eat the D-D Freed?


I guess both of us had fat fingers on this post. I was in a rush on that last post. 
I have talked to few hunters feeding Axis deer and they have all said basically the same. The Axis deer love the feed. PM me a phone number or email and I'll send you some Pictures of one guys Axis deer that is feeding DD. He doesn't post here but ha grown some Giants.


----------



## broadonrod

This morning Joe spread protein pellets in the road instead of corn.


----------



## rudytail10

Having withdrawals brother. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Having withdrawals brother. Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too. Joe is hunting in one of my blinds. Here is our text ... 
The other 2 hunters haven't sent me anything.

It goes to show how real it is. Here is our text 
I'll bet something pops up in the next 30-40 minutes.


----------



## finz

broadonrod said:


> Me too. Joe is hunting in one of my blinds. Here is our text ...
> The other 2 hunters haven't sent me anything.
> 
> It goes to show how real it is. Here is our text
> I'll bet something pops up in the next 30-40 minutes.


Tell em to put some more DD pellets out in the sendero,LOL


----------



## broadonrod

finz said:


> Tell em to put some more DD pellets out in the sendero,LOL


Well the real story is the best deer Joe saw was a yearling spike lol! 
He was in my bow stand in a creek bottom. He said it was hot, the mosquitos ate him alive and 35 hogs ran the few deer he saw off! He ran off the hogs and they came back. Oh well. Maybe in the morning. I'm going to text him and see if anyone else has any pics or video I can post..


----------



## broadonrod

Ok I'll post a short video of a nice old buck another hunter video. He's sending one now.


----------



## broadonrod

Can't wait to get back down to the ranch. This old buck is prob 10 plus years old. Many years of footage on him but still kicking.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Mosquito's were bad the other day in East Texas. The only thing that worked was the Thermacell. I carry that thing to the stand every time. I hate them pesky suckers buzzing around my head. Can't wait for more video. Thanks for posting.


----------



## broadonrod

Here is one more nice buck just before dark. Best I can do for now. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Joe sent me one more. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Can't wait to get back down to the ranch. This old buck is prob 10 plus years old. Many years of footage on him but still kicking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. Man he has some mass to him. Awesome as usual thanks for sharing.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Joe sent me one more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Young and trashy. Just how I like them lol.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Backbone

Did the real old camp buck make it to this year? I'm interested to see what he looks like if he did.


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Young and trashy. Just how I like them lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Lol Clayton..


----------



## broadonrod

Backbone said:


> Did the real old camp buck make it to this year? I'm interested to see what he looks like if he did.


I'm not sure. We put a camera on the camp stand last week. I plan on checking it soon as I get down there. I hope he made it another year. I'm pretty sure I know the buck you are talking about. Several old timers have made it. We have a couple we are almost positive will be 15 years old this year. This buck may be 16! We have watched him for 12-13 years now at the same spot. He just lives at the feeder and sleeps by the water lol.


----------



## broadonrod

Chris is hunting a buck this eve with his bow. Joe is with him to video the shot. Here is the first buck in. He needs to go on a diet .


----------



## rudytail10

Lol. Good luck chris I know he has been hunting this one hard. Hope he gets a shot. That's one old deer!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Thanks Clayton !! Fingers crossed this old elusive bruiser comes in and let's me get a closer look at him before I send a rage through him. Nerves are kicking and heart is racing sitting here waiting patiently for him to show. Aim small miss small brother... I'll keep you posted.


----------



## broadonrod

A nice 8 point just stepped in on Joe and Chris for a bite of DD.
Chris's deer is due in any minute! Hope he shows! 

Live picture from the bow blind.


----------



## FISH TAILS

Hope he shows I know you got a little more light time down there!!! Looking forward to more pictures good luck Chris!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reelgame04

Good looking buck 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Still plenty of time! Good luck Chris! 

Live!


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Well fellas looks like a no show today.. Stay tuned the chase is on


----------



## broadonrod

southtexastrophyhunter said:


> Well fellas looks like a no show today.. Stay tuned the chase is on


Tomorrow.... And hey! I just realized your in my deer stand! ðŸ˜œ
I bet you get him in the morning Chris.


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

You know when you say that Brett stuff dies !!! ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ and yes your blind is my favorite one ðŸ˜


----------



## broadonrod

southtexastrophyhunter said:


> You know when you say that Brett stuff dies !!! ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ and yes your blind is my favorite one ðŸ˜


Hope this moon doesn't mess ya up. 
I'll still be he shows.


----------



## broadonrod

He is watching you walk to your truck Chris ðŸ˜‰.. Does this look familiar?


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Your hittin me where it hurts Brett !! That's just mean brother !


----------



## broadonrod

southtexastrophyhunter said:


> Your hittin me where it hurts Brett !! That's just mean brother !


Go get him Chris. If you can't I'll be down tomorrow to help lol! 
Y'all keep me posted. Good luck!


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Corn is laid and a few does rolling in. Stay tuned I hope it gets very exciting soon.


----------



## rudytail10

Good luck chris. Hope he shows brother. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

rudytail10 said:


> Good luck chris. Hope he shows brother.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Clayton, fingers crossed. First young 10 just rolled in. Got the heart going for a second. Stay tuned...


----------



## broadonrod

Joe just had a couple of youngsters jump in. 
Live...


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Nice 9pt with a drop just showed. Still patiently waiting on the ol man


----------



## broadonrod

Joe has more deer showing. Still no monsters but getting better.


----------



## broadonrod

southtexastrophyhunter said:


> Nice 9pt with a drop just showed. Still patiently waiting on the ol man


Maybe you will get him tomorrow! I'm finally getting out of here in the morning. 
I plan on sticking an arrow in one this week as well. 
John has one on his list too. Actually John has 2 and can't decide which one he wants to hunt. 
We may have several bucks hit the ground this week. This moon could be a challenge as your finding out.
Time to get the bow tuned in.


----------



## broadonrod

dbarham said:


> Do they sell it in Fredericksburg now?


I just remembered you ask about Double Down in Fredericksburg. 
Yes. Here is the store. Call them first for large orders we are fixing to add several distributors to the list. I'll get that info up as soon as we decide which ones we are going to have carry the feed.

Thanks for the reply! 
Brett


----------



## finz

broadonrod said:


> Maybe you will get him tomorrow! I'm finally getting out of here in the morning.
> I plan on sticking an arrow in one this week as well.
> John has one on his list too. Actually John has 2 and can't decide which one he wants to hunt.
> We may have several bucks hit the ground this week. This moon could be a challenge as your finding out.
> Time to get the bow tuned in.


Go get em Buddy!! Can't wait for some DRT pics! GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Maybe you will get him tomorrow! I'm finally getting out of here in the morning.
> 
> I plan on sticking an arrow in one this week as well.
> 
> John has one on his list too. Actually John has 2 and can't decide which one he wants to hunt.
> 
> We may have several bucks hit the ground this week. This moon could be a challenge as your finding out.
> 
> Time to get the bow tuned in.


Awesome. I hope y'all get'em. I have withdrawals need to see some antlers on the ground lol. Keep us posted. And good luck to all.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Here we go. Four bow hunters in the stands. Hopefully at least one of us launch an arrow.
Veiw to the right.


----------



## broadonrod

And the left. Several deer moving in now. Does and fawns.


----------



## broadonrod

Waiting on the big boys to show.


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

My view. A few does rolling in and patiently waiting on the big one


----------



## porkrind

Good luck


----------



## broadonrod

porkrind said:


> Good luck


Thanks! Lots of young bucks showing. I just saw a very good buck threw the brush. He should be coming in. Couldn't tell much just had a good head on him. Hopefully pics soon.


----------



## pacontender

Good luck.


----------



## rudytail10

Good luck fellas. Hope to y'all see some monsters. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

pacontender said:


> Good luck.


Thanks! 
This blind hasn't been sat in this year. The buck I'm hunting has lived here 3 years I know of. There were 3 bucks here last year that could be in trouble this year. 
More young bucks and does moving in now. The one I caught a glimps of is still a no show. Good thing is it doesn't get dark here until almost 8:00.


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Good luck fellas. Hope to y'all see some monsters.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks! 
Still just a bunch of youngsters here at my stand.


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Good luck fellas. Hope to y'all see some monsters.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nice bucks piling in now. Pics coming. No Giants but some cool deer.


----------



## broadonrod

Here's a couple nice ones. More coming. The 10 point in the back is an old dude.


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Here's a couple nice ones. More coming. The 10 point in the back is an old dude.


Wow. Nice pic.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Here is a beautiful up and comer.


----------



## FFLack

Just curious.. any Double Down dealers in San Angelo?? Lots of good deer in that area that would love it! If not I bet it would fly out the door straight to my ranch!lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Any blood this evening?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gearman

Very nice bucks Brett, good luck guys and I hope yall all get a big one!!!


----------



## broadonrod

FFLack said:


> Just curious.. any Double Down dealers in San Angelo?? Lots of good deer in that area that would love it! If not I bet it would fly out the door straight to my ranch!lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 It doesn't look like we have anything there yet. I know I have had a lot of calls from that area wanting the feed . I think we are delivering bulk to a large ranch in that area but I don't think there is a store there that sells it. 
If you have a Feedstore in the area that you would like to carry it have them contact us. We can get it to them quick. 
Thanks for the reply. 
Brett


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Any blood this evening?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


No show on any of the target bucks yesterday eve or this morning. One of our lease members did video a great buck he has decided to hunt as his trophy this season! He is fired up about him. 
We will be back in the stands this afternoon. Fixing to go run hog traps. 
Thanks for the reply!


----------



## broadonrod

Gearman said:


> Very nice bucks Brett, good luck guys and I hope yall all get a big one!!!


Thanks!


----------



## bowmansdad

Brett, has your wife made it out yet for scouting? She's always on the monster bucks! Good luck to all this evening.


----------



## broadonrod

bowmansdad said:


> Brett, has your wife made it out yet for scouting? She's always on the monster bucks! Good luck to all this evening.


Not yet and she won't let us sit in her stand lol.
Thanks!
We are doing a little bass fishing right now I just sat down for a break.
The bass are chomping!


----------



## broadonrod

Here's another..live from the tank.


----------



## StinkBait

Dam, got the bass on DD too?


----------



## rudytail10

Nice fish. Looks hot. Good luck to all this evening. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FISH TAILS

Bring on the pictures of some Double Down Monsters !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

John is sitting out the heat his buck was in the feed station at 4:00 pm yesterday on camera. He got there st 4:30 lol. 

The rest of us are headed out now. 
It's a hot one. 
I'm looking for a buck my self again this eve. I'm moving over one stand to another bow blind. 
Thanks for the replies. Hope to have one of these bucks down this eve.


----------



## porkrind

Always enjoy this thread, good luck to all hunting in this heat!!!


----------



## broadonrod

It's a hot one today! First deer walking in.


----------



## broadonrod

First buck in. Several deer starting to move.


----------



## broadonrod

Live. No big bucks yet.


----------



## elkhunter49

Keep em coming buddy, nothing that that here in the swamp.


----------



## Gearman

Hunters moon tonight, might be tuff hunting until after dark, never know though. Hope your buck shows up


----------



## broadonrod

porkrind said:


> Always enjoy this thread, good luck to all hunting in this heat!!!


Thanks! A good buck just walked behind the protein feeder he's in the brush behind some cactus. Hopefully this buck comes in. He is not the buck I'm hunting today but he is a GOOD ONE! 
He seems very spooky. Hope he comes in for all least a picture. Very nice head on him!


----------



## broadonrod

elkhunter49 said:


> Keep em coming buddy, nothing that that here in the swamp.


Wish you had your camera here in one of these stands Bev! It's hot!


----------



## broadonrod

Gearman said:


> Hunters moon tonight, might be tuff hunting until after dark, never know though. Hope your buck shows up


One hour of light left. The big buck just walked further in the brush I can still see the tips of his horns. These deer are super spooky this eve. 
Maybe I stink ... It is starting to cool off. 2 new young bucks walking in now. Hopefully it's fixing to happen. The buck hanging in the brush is beautiful. I have never seen him before or he popped so much I don't recognize him from this stand last year.


----------



## jgale

Hope someone gets to play a little string music and let and arrow fly tonight!


----------



## broadonrod

Cool triple browtines on this buck that just walked in. Still waiting on that other buck to come back. Several bucks showing up.


----------



## rudytail10

My heart is racing just waiting lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

This buck has a split brow as well. Hopefully the big boys will move in. More deer showing up.


----------



## broadonrod

If this guy hangs around another 30 minutes I'm going to loan him one of my arrows.


----------



## broadonrod

Better yet I'll loan one to this guy!
New bucks moving in now.


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Good luck to you guys this eve. I hope to see some bone on the ground soon. Wish I was still there but I'll see y'all in a couple weeks.


----------



## broadonrod

How about a droptine! Lol


----------



## broadonrod

Still moving in.


----------



## broadonrod

Couple of new ones just showed up to the time release protein feeder. 
Pics coming.


----------



## Gearman

Wow what do you do with a drop like that, you almost have to think it was due to an injury as to why he would look like that. Does he make the cull list?


----------



## broadonrod

Gearman said:


> Wow what do you do with a drop like that, you almost have to think it was due to an injury as to why he would look like that. Does he make the cull list?


No not a cull at all. Just injury more than likely he will be normal next year.


----------



## FFLack

Well no string music?? How do you like timed protein feeders versus free choice. Other than cost of feed is there other benefits?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Getting dark I guess it's time to loan the big my arrow


----------



## FFLack

Let er rip!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

FFLack said:


> Well no string music?? How do you like timed protein feeders versus free choice. Other than cost of feed is there other benefits?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> To improve our herd free choice is the only way IMO. To hunt deer over a timed protein feeder they work great but not going to do much with anther growth and body weight if feed is restricted IMO.
> I bought mine before I learned how much "a good" feed can do to a deer feeding all they can eat year round. Just my opinion.
> Less you feed them the less they grow again just my opinion I don't want to get anyone ralled up lol.
> Im sold on free choice.


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Getting dark I guess it's time to loan the big my arrow


Nice one. Gonna be a monster

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Nice one. Gonna be a monster
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I did get both of those hogs last night Clayton ..

John already headed out. He has 2 bucks he's looking for at his bow blind and can't figure out which one he wants to stick an arrow in. They both are very old and did very well this year. He's going to have a hot hunt going this early.

I'm heading out about 5:00 I'm still hunting the same deer I may move over one stand this eve. I haven't seen this buck on anything but Trail Cameras.

It is 98Â° here now.


----------



## erain12

Your cookin! It's a cool 97 here outside of Crystal City. Good luck this evening.


----------



## Gearman

Shot my best deer ever around this week of October, I remember sweating by butt off and not seeing anything until the sun started to go down. It was like right at 100 in the stand, soken wet from sweat. Good luck guys


----------



## rudytail10

Good luck brother. Hope y'all get on a few this evening. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

It's Hot!!!! 
I moved over one stand from where I sat the last 2 evenings. Couple of deer moving in now. 
We had 5 guest from a couple of different ranches stop by last night for dinner and drinks watched some videos and talk feed.
The campfire juice from last night is sweating out now but I'm hanging in there lol!


----------



## broadonrod

This guy is checking me out!


----------



## broadonrod

He's def not afraid.


----------



## broadonrod

Deer moving in


----------



## rudytail10

Awesome pics as usual. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

One hog arrowed and never scared my deer.


----------



## broadonrod

3 for 3 on hogs.. They pretty much killed my hunt this eve. I've been loaning them my arrows all evening.


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> 3 for 3 on hogs.. They pretty much killed my hunt this eve. I've been loaning them my arrows all evening.


Nice target practice thou. Keep you sharp for when that big boy steps out.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## B&C

broadonrod said:


> It's Hot!!!!
> I moved over one stand from where I sat the last 2 evenings. Couple of deer moving in now.
> We had 5 guest from a couple of different ranches stop by last night for dinner and drinks watched some videos and talk feed.
> The campfire juice from last night is sweating out now but I'm hanging in there lol!


Thanks for having us over and the hospitality. 6AM came way to soon this morning!


----------



## boatlift

Always look forward to your pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## broadonrod

B&C said:


> Thanks for having us over and the hospitality. 6AM came way to soon this morning!


It was a blast! Really enjoyed it! Let's plan on dong it again soon!
I'm ready to see one of your DD monsters hit the ground!


----------



## broadonrod

boatlift said:


> Always look forward to your pics, thanks for sharing!


Thanks! 
We are going to try something this evening on Facebook. 
I'm not stopping this thread but just giving it to Double Down Deer Feed Facebook for the evening. 
We are going to start doing 2-3 hunters live there regularly as well. 
I will be posting here as I always have but these other hunters will be posting live on Facebook from their stands.

https://m.facebook.com/Double.Down.Deer.Feed/?tsid=0.5273951629642397&source=typeahead


----------



## broadonrod

Well our Facebook trial run was great! 
I'm going to post the pics here now. We will be doing the Facebook thing at least once a week we just want to see how it would go. 
I have to post the pics one at a time on this phone from the ranch I'll start posting some now. 
These are all pictures from two stands we had three hunters in the blind one Hunter did not see a deer worth taking a picture of . 
His hunt sucked. 
With the moon being full and 97Â° in the blind we were very impressed with what we saw this evening . 
I'm loving this feed !
Look at the body on this beautiful middle-age Buck


----------



## broadonrod

Another from this eve.


----------



## broadonrod

Another


----------



## broadonrod

Another DD youngster


----------



## broadonrod

And then there is this dude ðŸ˜œ. He will get a pass this year.


----------



## broadonrod

Another


----------



## broadonrod

Another from this evening.


----------



## broadonrod

Another.


----------



## broadonrod

Another from this eve.


----------



## broadonrod

Another


----------



## broadonrod

Another from this evening


----------



## broadonrod

Another one from our live Facebook post


----------



## broadonrod

And another


----------



## broadonrod

More from Facebook this eve.


----------



## broadonrod

More coming from this evening on Double Down Facebook.


----------



## broadonrod

Very nice buck I saw this eve. Hitting the Double Down Deer Feed.
Any guesses on the score of this dear?


----------



## broadonrod

Same buck.


----------



## reelgame04

Truly awesome looking bucks 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Very nice buck I saw this eve. Hitting the Double Down Deer Feed.
> 
> Any guesses on the score of this dear?


Man what a toad. He's a monster for sure. My guess is in the upper 190s. He getting a pass this year?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taylork555

Monster deer AND monster bass - confirms my belief that this is the best forum on the internet.


----------



## bowmansdad

broadonrod said:


> Another from this eve.


What a buck! He doesn't score a bunch but he's cool looking, love those wide ones!


----------



## rudytail10

Anyone out this evening 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks everyone for the replies. I came home today. I'm waiting on a big deer report now my self. It's just now prime time. Let me see if one of the guys have pics. If so I'll get a couple posted.


----------



## broadonrod

Looks like they need me there to see a big one  lol! 
Joe just sent me this buck. Everyone is having slow hunts this eve. 
Nice young buck.


----------



## finz

broadonrod said:


> Thanks everyone for the replies. I came home today. I'm waiting on a big deer report now my self. It's just now prime time. Let me see if one of the guys have pics. If so I'll get a couple posted.


Thanks Buddy I had a Death in the family and have not been able to check in on this for a few days.The new pics will help me get through all the sad days I I just went through!!Thanks for keeping the pics coming!! Double Down rocks!! I want to give a little shout out to Jason Surless at Dilly feed too!! He is a class act!!


----------



## broadonrod

finz said:


> Thanks Buddy I had a Death in the family and have not been able to check in on this for a few days.The new pics will help me get through all the sad days I I just went through!!Thanks for keeping the pics coming!! Double Down rocks!! I want to give a little shout out to Jason Surless at Dilly feed too!! He is a class act!!


Thank you. Sorry to here the news. Prayers sent.


----------



## broadonrod

Little hog carnage today. Savage Joe is taking them out one day at a time.


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Little hog carnage today. Savage Joe is taking them out one day at a time.


Good job Joe. Could do that all day everyday and not make a dent lol.


----------



## FREON

What happened to that trapping program y'all had going on last year?


----------



## broadonrod

FREON said:


> What happened to that trapping program y'all had going on last year?


Those guys just came in to trap for fun last year. It was pretty effective. We are now in the process of building traps close to many of our feed stations. They are permanent traps. We have 6 portable trap doors we move around now.


----------



## FREON

Sounds like you should have them come back and trap for fun again for about a week or two.


----------



## batmaninja

Great pics. 

But I feel the same way every time I read this thread.


----------



## broadonrod

FREON said:


> Sounds like you should have them come back and trap for fun again for about a week or two.


It would be nice. Those guys caught a lot quick last year


----------



## broadonrod

batmaninja said:


> Great pics.
> 
> But I feel the same way every time I read this thread.


Live from the stand. Best buck sent to me so far.


----------



## broadonrod

The guys are having a tough hunt this eve. Heat and moon I guess. Still time for a monster but here is what they got for now.


----------



## broadonrod

One more just in. Hope they see the big ones in time for pics. I'm having withdraws.


----------



## broadonrod

Looks slow to me ðŸ˜


----------



## broadonrod

Couple more moved in for savage Joe


----------



## broadonrod

Another youngster still no mature bucks moving.


----------



## rudytail10

Nice pics as always thanks for the updates 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## elkhunter49

broadonrod said:


> Another youngster still no mature bucks moving.


 I like the shape of this youngster. If he holds that curve in his later years he will be something else! Later Buddy


----------



## finz

Dang Bro, even the slow times are GREAT. Thanks for keeping this going!!


----------



## jgale

broadonrod said:


> Little hog carnage today. Savage Joe is taking them out one day at a time.


Joe is a a pigs worst nightmare! Has he resorted to weapons or still running them down bare handed?!?


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Thanks for the live feed updates brother. I bet this weekends cool snap gets them moving around a little more.


----------



## broadonrod

elkhunter49 said:


> I like the shape of this youngster. If he holds that curve in his later years he will be something else! Later Buddy


I'm going to post a picture of this buck from last year. â˜ºï¸ 
I'll call ya tomorrow. I just saw your text Bev I have had a different phone than my regular one all week. Just got your message.


----------



## broadonrod

jgale said:


> Joe is a a pigs worst nightmare! Has he resorted to weapons or still running them down bare handed?!?


Lol. We don't call him Savage Joe for nothing .


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Nice pics as always thanks for the updates
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You bet Clayton! It's a blast thank you for the replies!


----------



## broadonrod

finz said:


> Dang Bro, even the slow times are GREAT. Thanks for keeping this going!!


Hope to get you down to see some of these deer soon. Looking forward to meeting you! Thanks for the replies. It makes it all worth it knowing folks enjoy it like we do.


----------



## broadonrod

southtexastrophyhunter said:


> Thanks for the live feed updates brother. I bet this weekends cool snap gets them moving around a little more.


I told the guys tonight... Guess I'm going to have to get back down there and show them a monster lol. ðŸ˜œ
No really I think your right. The moon and heat has been tough on many of the hunts. Bucks are showing at night on TC pics for sure.
It's been hit or miss all week. Come on cold front!


----------



## broadonrod

Check out and like our Facebook page for more pictures and videos. 
We are adding new photos there daily as well. 
See what other customers are saying and see their bucks on our page.

http://m.facebook.com/Double.Down.Deer.Feed/


----------



## broadonrod

elkhunter49 said:


> I like the shape of this youngster. If he holds that curve in his later years he will be something else! Later Buddy


Found his picture from last year. He will be a wide one.


----------



## DR_Smith

very awesome deer! I came across this a few wks ago and now I cant quit looking at it! everyday I check it just to see the new updates! like others have said, thank you so much for sharing. I work off 83 around catarina and go all the way back to the river and so I see lots of good deer, but none like these! very impressive and keep up the great work!


----------



## tshort

What ever happened to 'Big Balls'?


----------



## sotexhookset

broadonrod said:


> Found his picture from last year. He will be a wide one.


Cool deer. How old do you have him at this year? Young for yalls place I'm sure. Think he'll get to 30" in a few?


----------



## KIKO

*help?*

if Savage Joe needs any help thinning them down we can offer the help of some sniper veterans looking for some outdoor therapy. 
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1754246221496563&set=gm.1831396967074586&type=3&theater



broadonrod said:


> Little hog carnage today. Savage Joe is taking them out one day at a time.


----------



## broadonrod

KIKO said:


> if Savage Joe needs any help thinning them down we can offer the help of some sniper veterans looking for some outdoor therapy.
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1754246221496563&set=gm.1831396967074586&type=3&theater


I will let you know. We have veterans planned to come already later in the season. But... We may have room for more just have to play it by ear. 
Thanks!


----------



## broadonrod

nomaspigtails said:


> Cool deer. How old do you have him at this year? Young for yalls place I'm sure. Think he'll get to 30" in a few?


We have some wide deer. Most were not as wide as he is now at 3 years old. I'll bet he is 30" next year. Hope he spreads that wide genetic everywhere.


----------



## broadonrod

tshort said:


> What ever happened to 'Big Balls'?


Haven't seen him yet but he was only seen 3 times last year. We still have 12 blinds that haven't been hunted and no trail cameras as well. I hope he lived he is prob 12 years old now.


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> very awesome deer! I came across this a few wks ago and now I cant quit looking at it! everyday I check it just to see the new updates! like others have said, thank you so much for sharing. I work off 83 around catarina and go all the way back to the river and so I see lots of good deer, but none like these! very impressive and keep up the great work!


Thanks!!!!
We have one hunter in the stand this afternoon already and 2 more on their way to stands now. Hopefully they see some good deer this eve. Joe said it cooled off quite a bit.


----------



## broadonrod

17 deer in front of one of the guys already. No pics from him yet. All young bucks and does.


----------



## broadonrod

Here's a new buck just sent to me live from the stand.


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

cant wait for the updates. thanks for sharing brett


----------



## broadonrod

This could be a future monster. This 2 year old has got a couple indicators. I like this little fella.


----------



## broadonrod

Another buck moving in for one of our hunters.


----------



## broadonrod

Live from the stand.


----------



## broadonrod

Live pic.


----------



## broadonrod

Nice young buck just stepped in.


----------



## broadonrod

Another one.


----------



## broadonrod

Couple more just sent live from the bow blinds.


----------



## broadonrod

Another just sent.


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Live from the stand.


Nice looking deer. Thanks for the updates.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Another Hunter has more bucks coming in.


----------



## broadonrod

Another nice young buck.


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Another Hunter has more bucks coming in.


Holy brow tines batman.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

More deer moving in pics coming


----------



## elkhunter49

Thats awesome Brett, loooking good


----------



## broadonrod

They are sending lots of bucks now.


----------



## broadonrod

Another live form the stand. Bucks are adding points everywhere this year. 
Love me some DD. ðŸ˜‰


----------



## broadonrod

Live from another stand. Only 2 hunters sending pics. We think hunter 3 if out of battery lol.


----------



## broadonrod

Another


----------



## broadonrod

Look at the mass on this buck that just walked in!


----------



## broadonrod

Back to the other stand. Little double beam action.


----------



## broadonrod

Same buck.


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

awesome pics.


----------



## broadonrod

Another buck walking in.


----------



## broadonrod

A couple more nice ones just walked in.


----------



## broadonrod

...


----------



## FFLack

Absolutely awesome!!! Beautiful bucks!!!. This thread keeps me going every year and keeps me focused on age and nutrition to get my lease where it needs to be. Thanks Brett!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Another one. 
Look at this guy lol.


----------



## broadonrod

Another buck live from the stand


----------



## FISH TAILS

Man them suckers are looking good!! Keep them pictures coming!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksk

*Culls*

Brett I'm sure you have been asked and discussed this many times,but what do you all consider a cull and do you take them through out the season?Also,how do you determine how many does to take each season? And when do you all harvest them? Thanks...


----------



## finz

Holy carumba, I took a break so I could load the jeep and gear to head south and I missed a lot obviously!! Wow thanks again for sharing!!DD=Toads in my opinion!!


----------



## bowmansdad

Looks like the bigger boys came out to play today! Awesome pics as usual, Brett!


----------



## broadonrod

bowmansdad said:


> Looks like the bigger boys came out to play today! Awesome pics as usual, Brett!


We had one very big buck that showed up this evening. The picture quality sucks but he is a monster. At least for a free range deer IMO.
I hunted the buck since opening day of bow season. He showed up for my buddy this evening at dark 30. I want to wait and put a clean pic up here on the board. If I don't get him or a picture of him when I get there tomorrow I'll post the dark one I guess. He is at the protein station every night maybe this cool snap will turn it around.
He is in a very safe area of the ranch so odds are good I get a shot at him. I have watched him for 4 years. Fingers crossed! 
Thanks for the replies!


----------



## broadonrod

FISH TAILS said:


> Man them suckers are looking good!! Keep them pictures coming!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





finz said:


> Holy carumba, I took a break so I could load the jeep and gear to head south and I missed a lot obviously!! Wow thanks again for sharing!!DD=Toads in my opinion!!


Thanks for the replies fellas! Can't wait to get back down there. Plan on heading out in the morning.


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

good luck and safe travels. i will be tuning in for updates and pics. i wish i was going to be there to see him when you get him.


----------



## broadonrod

ksk said:


> Brett I'm sure you have been asked and discussed this many times,but what do you all consider a cull and do you take them through out the season?Also,how do you determine how many does to take each season? And when do you all harvest them? Thanks...


Man that's a long one. We "try" and shoot does on a 3 year rotation of different areas of the ranch. We try... But sometimes we get overrun in areas and have to thin a few out. We also shoot the oldest doe we can find. I don't believe in barron doe. I think some just lose their fawns early to predators. Shooting the older does even in healthy condition they show signs. Even the old fat doe show bones at 8-10-12 years old. In certain areas with lots of doe we take some younger ones when needed but not doe fawns as many management plans practice. Just my opinion but if you shoot your top end bucks and shoot their fawns even if they are does what are you left with? The doe is the same as that buck IMO when breeding and keeping genetics you just can't see it. That being said we try and make sure our does live to breed just like the bucks. Shooting young does to me is shooting the progress out of the herd we have allowed to live. Once again you just can't see it. This year we have learned we have left to many doe in areas of the ranch so we will be taking quite a few. Maybe 100 or so. I grit my teeth thinking about it honestly. You never know what giant you are taking out of the breeding progress.

Culls on the other hand have become very hard to choose. Now that we have learned what bucks can "consistently" do year to year with a stronger feed we are seeing stupid stuff happen. I never imagined deer doing what they are doing now for us with this feed and older ages. We take most culls now at 7-12 years old. We will individually pick a few 5-6 year olds as well but we are very cautious doing this and do it all by videoing the deer first and agree as a group to take him. 
Higher end management deer are now taken at an average of 9-12 years old. Video and still pictures are a very important part of this plan. With our feed program deer tend to fool everyone on age. I will be the first to say I can't age a deer on this ranch very well unless we have documented video or pictures of him year to year. Some look older than they are and some look much younger than they are. 
It takes a group effort and my hunters are all a huge part of that. 
Here's the tough part. 
We leave numerous bucks 170-180 that we think will make a 200 plus.
We leave 140s-160s for bigger management buck down the road for our guest. 
Just as many of those 140-160s we leave become monsters as the more desirable 170-180s we left now with our feed blend on this lease. It's hard to imagine but it keeps repeating its self. A lot. The buck I am hunting now should easily be in the 200s. He was a 155" deer IMO last year. 
The buck my dad took earlier this season was estimated to jump from 148" to 204". We were letting a young man shoot that buck last year as a management deer. I'm glad we changed our mind. Over and over we are seeing this. When a buck finally fails or melts and he was a great buck years back we let him live until his knees fall out so to speak. If we think he has a slight chance of living another year we then let someone take that deer as a cull/management buck usually no matter the inches of antler or amount of points. We leave frames, mass, kickers and drops on many undesirable bucks like 7 points and hope they breed a "better" doe to produce a better deer with better genetics. I have a hard time believing a deer has bad genetics but that's another story. I think all have good genetics in some way at least most of the time. 
It's takes a group hunters all on the same page for sure and not all deer pop or make a trophy but opportunity seems to be a huge key factor.
It takes a lot of hard work, time, good feed and patients for this plan to work. 
It's not for everyone but it works for us. 
Find a reason not to shoot instead of a reason to shoot a deer will produced done major surprises over time. 
Managing deer to the ages we are hunting requires year round feeding. They get much older than I thought and like I said some fail some explode. Patience, good feed and opportunity again make our plan special IMO.

I just typed this on my phone I hope it makes sense as I've said on these long post before .

Hope to have some good live deer pictures thus week and maybe one or 2 on the ground to post. 
Thanks very much for all the kind words and replies everyone. I really enjoy sharing our hunts and talking with everyone here on the board. 
Brett


----------



## broadonrod

southtexastrophyhunter said:


> good luck and safe travels. i will be tuning in for updates and pics. i wish i was going to be there to see him when you get him.


Thanks! 
Not positive I'm going to take him yet. I really want to put my eyes on him my self. He is a cool deer looking at TC pics. 
I am looking forward to John getting a shot at one of those 2 he is after. He has been putting in the time. The old deer have been very illusive for sure so far. More than ever I think. 
See ya soon!


----------



## chuck richey

Awesome as always. Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## tshort

You guys are re-writing the book on properly managing a healthy trophy whitetail herd. Obviously the Double Down has been the icing, an extra layer, and a cherry on top but your cull and management process is flat out working! If you need an extra tag or two to take a doe, cull, management buck...or heck, some hogs, please let me know. If you ever want to do a Grandfather/Father/Son hunt we've got guns, tags and we're ready.
As always though, this thread is the first and last thing I look at on a computer every day. Thanks again for your time and effort on these posts!


----------



## awesum

broadonrod said:


> Another one.
> Look at this guy lol.


If his starboard side looked like his port side he's be a pretty cool buck!


----------



## tshort

awesum said:


> If his starboard side looked like his port side he's be a pretty cool buck!


I wonder if that's an injury or something he'll do every year.


----------



## ksk

*Management*



broadonrod said:


> Man that's a long one. We "try" and shoot does on a 3 year rotation of different areas of the ranch. We try... But sometimes we get overrun in areas and have to thin a few out. We also shoot the oldest doe we can find. I don't believe in barron doe. I think some just lose their fawns early to predators. Shooting the older does even in healthy condition they show signs. Even the old fat doe show bones at 8-10-12 years old. In certain areas with lots of doe we take some younger ones when needed but not doe fawns as many management plans practice. Just my opinion but if you shoot your top end bucks and shoot their fawns even if they are does what are you left with? The doe is the same as that buck IMO when breeding and keeping genetics you just can't see it. That being said we try and make sure our does live to breed just like the bucks. Shooting young does to me is shooting the progress out of the herd we have allowed to live. Once again you just can't see it. This year we have learned we have left to many doe in areas of the ranch so we will be taking quite a few. Maybe 100 or so. I grit my teeth thinking about it honestly. You never know what giant you are taking out of the breeding progress.
> 
> Culls on the other hand have become very hard to choose. Now that we have learned what bucks can "consistently" do year to year with a stronger feed we are seeing stupid stuff happen. I never imagined deer doing what they are doing now for us with this feed and older ages. We take most culls now at 7-12 years old. We will individually pick a few 5-6 year olds as well but we are very cautious doing this and do it all by videoing the deer first and agree as a group to take him.
> Higher end management deer are now taken at an average of 9-12 years old. Video and still pictures are a very important part of this plan. With our feed program deer tend to fool everyone on age. I will be the first to say I can't age a deer on this ranch very well unless we have documented video or pictures of him year to year. Some look older than they are and some look much younger than they are.
> It takes a group effort and my hunters are all a huge part of that.
> Here's the tough part.
> We leave numerous bucks 170-180 that we think will make a 200 plus.
> We leave 140s-160s for bigger management buck down the road for our guest.
> Just as many of those 140-160s we leave become monsters as the more desirable 170-180s we left now with our feed blend on this lease. It's hard to imagine but it keeps repeating its self. A lot. The buck I am hunting now should easily be in the 200s. He was a 155" deer IMO last year.
> The buck my dad took earlier this season was estimated to jump from 148" to 204". We were letting a young man shoot that buck last year as a management deer. I'm glad we changed our mind. Over and over we are seeing this. When a buck finally fails or melts and he was a great buck years back we let him live until his knees fall out so to speak. If we think he has a slight chance of living another year we then let someone take that deer as a cull/management buck usually no matter the inches of antler or amount of points. We leave frames, mass, kickers and drops on many undesirable bucks like 7 points and hope they breed a "better" doe to produce a better deer with better genetics. I have a hard time believing a deer has bad genetics but that's another story. I think all have good genetics in some way at least most of the time.
> It's takes a group hunters all on the same page for sure and not all deer pop or make a trophy but opportunity seems to be a huge key factor.
> It takes a lot of hard work, time, good feed and patients for this plan to work.
> It's not for everyone but it works for us.
> Find a reason not to shoot instead of a reason to shoot a deer will produced done major surprises over time.
> Managing deer to the ages we are hunting requires year round feeding. They get much older than I thought and like I said some fail some explode. Patience, good feed and opportunity again make our plan special IMO.
> 
> I just typed this on my phone I hope it makes sense as I've said on these long post before .
> 
> Hope to have some good live deer pictures thus week and maybe one or 2 on the ground to post.
> Thanks very much for all the kind words and replies everyone. I really enjoy sharing our hunts and talking with everyone here on the board.
> Brett


Thank you,thank you,thank you.I'm sorry that you stayed up so late for my reply.I think you answered all my questions,and more so.I also think many following you also benefited from you answers. One more question: what kind of water resources do you all have for the deer.Again,many thanks.


----------



## FFLack

I second that. Always appreciate experienced opinions on managing deer. Thanks for your time spent sharing your knowledge.!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rag3

batmaninja said:


> Great pics.
> 
> But I feel the same way every time I read this thread.


Had a good laugh. Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Feels good to be back! Just pulled in the gate!


----------



## Jamie

I share similar views on culls...you're removing a mouth not genetics. The fact that you have the means and the finances to feed more "mouths" gives you better odds to let more bucks realize their genetic potential

The thought that one can/could change the genetic makeup of a low fence deer herd never made sense to me

There is a biologist that I like a lot, who's name escapes me at the moment, always wrote that there's no bad genetics in a wild deer herd as a whole...just circumstances that keeps them from realizing their genetic potential (age and nutrition)

We've had good success following that principle


----------



## Gearman

I can say first hand driving down that road is one heck of a fun drive Brett, good luck this weekend to all of you guys down there!!!


----------



## broadonrod

chuck richey said:


> Awesome as always. Thanks again for sharing.


 Thanks!!!



tshort said:


> You guys are re-writing the book on properly managing a healthy trophy whitetail herd. Obviously the Double Down has been the icing, an extra layer, and a cherry on top but your cull and management process is flat out working! If you need an extra tag or two to take a doe, cull, management buck...or heck, some hogs, please let me know. If you ever want to do a Grandfather/Father/Son hunt we've got guns, tags and we're ready.
> As always though, this thread is the first and last thing I look at on a computer every day. Thanks again for your time and effort on these posts!


Thanks!!!



awesum said:


> If his starboard side looked like his port side he's be a pretty cool buck!


He would be for sure. We have a few each year like that one. More than likely an injury and they usually come back fine the next year. He is a crazy looking sucker.


----------



## broadonrod

ksk said:


> Thank you,thank you,thank you.I'm sorry that you stayed up so late for my reply.I think you answered all my questions,and more so.I also think many following you also benefited from you answers. One more question: what kind of water resources do you all have for the deer.Again,many thanks.


We have 10 tanks on just under 14000 acres.
We also have several water stations at our DD feed stations.
Deer def. need water with the protein. Most of our tanks are within 1/2-1 mile of our feed stations. I'll post some pictures of our supplement water stations tomorrow when I get a chance. They are 300-1000 gallon water tanks.


----------



## broadonrod

Jamie said:


> I share similar views on culls...you're removing a mouth not genetics. The fact that you have the means and the finances to feed more "mouths" gives you better odds to let more bucks realize their genetic potential
> 
> The thought that one can/could change the genetic makeup of a low fence deer herd never made sense to me
> 
> There is a biologist that I like a lot, who's name escapes me at the moment, always wrote that there's no bad genetics in a wild deer herd as a whole...just circumstances that keeps them from realizing their genetic potential (age and nutrition)
> 
> We've had good success following that principle
> 
> View attachment 3303890


Very nice deer! Looks old in the head as well.


----------



## DR_Smith

Great write up broad and it's great to hear that going against what "your supposed to do" or what everyone else says is best. Using your own judgement and system to rewrite what a mature deer is. Kind of how people say spikes will never amount to anything or deer need to be shot at 5-6 because at 7 they go down hill. 
Keep up the good work!! 

Did this little front help the deer move any? It was a good cool morning over in Catarina area and I was wishing I was in a blind instead of heading to work!!


----------



## broadonrod

FFLack said:


> I second that. Always appreciate experienced opinions on managing deer. Thanks for your time spent sharing your knowledge.!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for the kind words. We work hard to orogress every year. We also learn more each year. Thanks!

I'm in the stand now. Turning into a good hunt fast. 
I have over 40 deer already in front of me, half bucks and half does. Several nice young bucks.


----------



## elkhunter49

Good Luck my friend!


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> Great write up broad and it's great to hear that going against what "your supposed to do" or what everyone else says is best. Using your own judgement and system to rewrite what a mature deer is. Kind of how people say spikes will never amount to anything or deer need to be shot at 5-6 because at 7 they go down hill.
> Keep up the good work!!
> 
> Did this little front help the deer move any? It was a good cool morning over in Catarina area and I was wishing I was in a blind instead of heading to work!!


Can't take pictures right now. I have prob 30 deer 5-15 yards and my big camera will spoil them. Here is as few in the far feeder. I'm up to 20 bucks now best I can tell. Most 4 year olds and under. They are still piling in. Several very nice young bucks . I'll try and get dine pics once it settles down. It's a circus right now


----------



## broadonrod

I can't keep up to post. 
Here are a couple close young deer. 10-15 bucks have left and older bucks moving in now. This little front has changed everything.


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> I can't keep up to post.
> 
> Here are a couple close young deer. 10-15 bucks have left and older bucks moving in now. This little front has changed everything.


Wow. Nice young buck.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmansdad

He's going to be one heck of a deer! I see 200" in his future!


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Wow. Nice young buck.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Man sorry to leave everyone hanging this eve. My buck walked in! 
We are fixing to look at him on video. It was late. I had 31 bucks best I could count. I didn't have it in me to keep up this eve. I may post a video later off our camp TV. I wanted to post but it was one of my best hunts ever and had 30-40 deer at 15-20 yards all eve. It was pretty intense.


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Man sorry to leave everyone hanging this eve. My buck walked in!
> 
> We are fixing to look at him on video. It was late. I had 31 bucks best I could count. I didn't have it in me to keep up this eve. I may post a video later off our camp TV. I wanted to post but it was one of my best hunts ever and had 30-40 deer at 15-20 yards all eve. It was pretty intense.


That's awesome can't wait to see the video. Was he what ya thought he was?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Looks like this front has them moving around pretty good for y'all..I've got a sneaky suspicion that something is gonna hit the ground pretty soon. Good luck to all that's there hunting.


----------



## DR_Smith

30 min until shooting time and 50 degrees down here!! Hope deer move good for you this morning!!


----------



## broadonrod

Well no show this morning. 
One of our hunters passed the trophy he has been hunting for 2 weeks. He is going to hold off on him a year.
Another one of our hunters saw his buck yesterday eve but was not in bow range.
The buck I'm trying to get a look at comes in at dark/30 and jumps straight in the protein station. I'm going to have to shut it off for a couple of days and maybe put a big pile on the ground I guess. That's 2 evenings he has done that since the cold snap. I'm headed out to look for a way to set up a new bow blind on him today.

Thanks everyone for all the replies. Maybe this evening he will screw up. I still haven't decided 100% in going to take him but he looks like he will make the mark I'm looking for. Fingers crossed!


----------



## bowmansdad

Good luck this evening!


----------



## broadonrod

bowmansdad said:


> Good luck this evening!


Thanks! 
Here is our finished new bow stand.


----------



## broadonrod

Hope it works.


----------



## pg542

broadonrod said:


> Hope it works.


What bow stand?


----------



## broadonrod

pg542 said:


> What bow stand?


Bow blind #2 is set up. Hopefully Joe gets his buck this eve!


----------



## broadonrod

Another bow blind picture.


----------



## DR_Smith

Very impressive stand!! How long will the cut vegetation last on outside? Standard pop up blind interior or is it a custom built blind with the trees on outside?


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> Very impressive stand!! How long will the cut vegetation last on outside? Standard pop up blind interior or is it a custom built blind with the trees on outside?


The vegetation won't last but a few days but they get used to it fast as it dies off naturally. The first picture is a "blind turtle" plastic dome blind 6x6.
The second picture is an 8x8 camo pop up the guys from Trained Assassins TV gave to us. They left us with 5 of them. They are pretty simple. I'll get the name of them for ya.


----------



## DR_Smith

Also, what scent elimination are y'all using? I hunt from tripod or hang on stand up in oak trees so I don't have major scent issues! But on ground 5yards from deer... That's close!!


----------



## DR_Smith

Thanks! They look great!!! 
I'm now waiting for Holden pasture Hunts Tv to show up on outdoor channel!


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> Also, what scent elimination are y'all using? I hunt from tripod or hang on stand up in oak trees so I don't have major scent issues! But on ground 5yards from deer... That's close!!


We are kinda cheating on our scent ðŸ˜Š. We are using the attractant that we put in Double Down around the stand. It is very strong and last for days. It's the part of the feed that deer crave the most. One teaspoon full this stuff at the base of the blind and you can smell it for about 50 yards. It smells like we spilled 10 tons of feed at the stand lol.


----------



## broadonrod

elkhunter49 said:


> Good Luck my friend!


See ya tomorrow Bev! Get that SD card cleared off  glad your going to make it down for a couple of sittings!


----------



## DR_Smith

broadonrod said:


> We are kinda cheating on our scent ðŸ˜Š. We are using the attractant that we put in Double Down around the stand. It is very strong and last for days. It's the part of the feed that deer crave the most. One teaspoon full this stuff at the base of the blind and you can smell it for about 50 yards. It smells like we spilled 10 tons of feed at the stand lol.


Hahaha I wouldnt call that cheating, just smart!!
And good luck tonight! Ready for pics!


----------



## rudytail10

Awesome set ups. Hope y'all get some action this evening. Need to see some BBD pics soon. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Let the fun begin !! I'm excited for both of y'all, hope to see some deer down pics soon.


----------



## FISH TAILS

Hope somebody gets lucky this evening!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Everyone is in the stands and ready. If my buck comes in I'm going to try and film the shot. Joe went with Joe to film his shot. Hopefully something gets an arrow this eve. I'm feeding a mix of DD and corn 50/50 I had mixed up at the mill. Hopefully this buck stops on it and doesn't go straight to the protein station.


----------



## broadonrod

First buck just walked in and spooked on the new blind ðŸ˜Ÿ


----------



## broadonrod

Youngsters are moving in.


----------



## broadonrod

Another little fella


----------



## broadonrod

Several nice young bucks and about 20 turkey so far. The deer are a little spooked of this stand. 
One big buck making headed this way now. Hope he doesn't spook.


----------



## broadonrod

A pack of coyotes just ran off everything. Some deer coming back but super spooky.


----------



## broadonrod

Several young bucks moving in again.


----------



## broadonrod

I'm covered up now with young bucks. Shooting pics through the closed widows


----------



## broadonrod

I can see one big deer way out. Can't tell much about him yet. Could be the one I'm after.. Hope he makes it in here either way. He walked in the brush 150 yards out. 
Lots of young deer very close in.


----------



## rudytail10

Man I can feel the suspense 300 miles away lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Older bucks still keeping their distance. These are my decoys.


----------



## broadonrod

Getting covered up again.


----------



## DR_Smith

Question for you... You list a lot of these deer as young deer and some are easy to see as being young, but your deer herd is older then most. Most call 1-4 young.. What's your age range for younger deer being that you shoot lots around 10 (I think you said that don't remember)?


----------



## broadonrod

Just got out of my stand. I had some good bucks come in at dark 30. Didn't see the buck I was after. Headed to camp. Maybe tomorrow. I haven't heard from Joe hope they got their buck.,


----------



## broadonrod

Someone had ask about water on the ranch. Here is a video from this evening of the deer hitting one of our water stations next to one of our protein feeder. There is a free choice feeder just to the left of the video also. 
These stations work really well. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Joe has it going on! Live from the camp fire!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Forgot the video 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Try again. Savage Joe. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> Question for you... You list a lot of these deer as young deer and some are easy to see as being young, but your deer herd is older then most. Most call 1-4 young.. What's your age range for younger deer being that you shoot lots around 10 (I think you said that don't remember)?


We just call deer old or young. No real criteria. 3-5 young. 6-7 middle 8-9 prime 10-14 old. We focus on hunting bucks 7-9 years old as trophies. Sometimes an older one pops for us. We may shoot a buck that jumps a lot in one year at 7 we may watch the one standing next to him until 10. Our age structure is cool because now we have so many bucks from 7-12 years old we never have a "no shoot" drought year to worry about. We always have old bucks. We prob have 200 bucks now over 8 years old maybe more. Tonight in 4 stands we just counted off video 16 bucks 160-200". Yesterday 4 stands 21 bucks 160-200". Ages ranged on these buck 3-12 years old I would guess. No micromanagement just opportunity and lots of feed.


----------



## DR_Smith

Very awesome and thanks!!! Hoping the guys have a good hunt this morning! And Poor Joe probably couldn't sleep last night! Haha


----------



## broadonrod

We are off.


----------



## broadonrod

Few deer moving in


----------



## broadonrod

This guy is close lol


----------



## broadonrod

Lot of bucks moving in. No monsters yet but some more mature bucks are starting to show.


----------



## broadonrod

An old timer.


----------



## broadonrod

Getting covered up fast.


----------



## broadonrod

Lots of new bucks moving in.


----------



## pacontender

broadonrod said:


> An old timer.


That is a cool old buck.


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

broadonrod said:


> An old timer.


That dude is awesome !! Very cool buck and picture.


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Lots of new bucks moving in.


Nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Well I had some beautiful bucks show up late four of them I haven't seen this year for sure three of them were really nice but none of them were the one. A group of hogs came in and ran everything off I managed to get arrows in three of them before I left. They just kept coming back and I kept loaning them arrows. Maybe in the morning he will show I may move over one stand again. 
Elkhunter49 here on 2cool came in this evening to take pictures. We sat him in a really cool bottom stand I hope he ended up with some good photos. Bev is a great photographer I can't wait to see what he ended up with. He drove all the way from Louisiana to get here today. Now it's time for a little campfire juice and listen to some more of Joe's voicemail LOL


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Awesome!! Can't wait.


----------



## bowmansdad

broadonrod said:


> An old timer.


He is a stud!


----------



## broadonrod

Pic from the bow stand this eve . Kinda cool pic with the stand in the back.


----------



## Charlie Brown

Is savage Joe from around the Angleton area? I used to see a guy walking around Bar-X in a Double Down T-Shirt. It looks like the same guy.


----------



## sotexhookset

Brett. Need a pic of SJ's secret admirer. Whoever she is, bet she wouldn't have a problem sending a nudie at that so even better! Lol


----------



## Chadb1010

This thread is addicting. I keep checking it every free chance I get to see pictures of amazing deer and learn a lot on how a well managed ranch is ran.


----------



## broadonrod

Our guest photographer Bev "Elkhunter49" here on 2cool is getting some great pictures as he does each year. He is out here with me now and tearing up the big bass. 
Live from one of our tanks.


----------



## broadonrod

Another nice one he just caught.


----------



## Brian P.

Yaull been throwing a little DD in the tank for the bass ?? nice fish(s) !!


----------



## rudytail10

Nice fish. Can't wait to see some more updates. Hope the weather cools off again soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Charlie Brown said:


> Is savage Joe from around the Angleton area? I used to see a guy walking around Bar-X in a Double Down T-Shirt. It looks like the same guy.


Sounds like Joe


----------



## broadonrod

Brian P. said:


> Yaull been throwing a little DD in the tank for the bass ?? nice fish(s) !!


Thanks.. We have This Florida strain in 2 of our 10 big tanks. 
There are some really big ones in them we just rarely fish them. 


rudytail10 said:


> Nice fish. Can't wait to see some more updates. Hope the weather cools off again soon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's pretty warm today. Some clouds moving in hope it helps the hunt.

My first deer are moving in now. Nothing special yet. 
Fed 20 yards hope this buck shows up this eve.

50/50 DD and corn mix we had made for us on the ground this eve. The older bucks are not hitting the corn at all yet.


----------



## broadonrod

Monster in the making. Best buck out so far.


----------



## broadonrod

A really nice buck I don't revognize this year is hanging in the brush at 150 yards hope he comes in. He's a big boy!


----------



## broadonrod

Young bucks are stacking in fast now.


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Young bucks are stacking in fast now.


Nice young ones there. Makes it hard to get a shot when they go straight to the double down.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

This is the kind of young bucks that get me excited! Look at this little fella. ðŸ˜³
He could become a really good buck in a few years.


----------



## broadonrod

Still no mature bucks yet.


----------



## broadonrod

More youngsters moving in.


----------



## rudytail10

Beautiful main frame 12. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Still no monsters.


----------



## Capt Joe

Awesome pictures! Keep them coming.


----------



## broadonrod

Another youngster that should end up being a heck of a deer!


----------



## Main Frame 8

broadonrod said:


> This is the kind of young bucks that get me excited! Look at this little fella. ðŸ˜³
> He could become a really good buck in a few years.


 Clearly a teenager, just look at the zits on his face.


----------



## Bucksnort

Wow, big bass too! What a nice place!


----------



## FFLack

Great pics, thanks for sharing!! Seeing all the babies looking good is exciting!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Once again great pics Brett. Thanks for keeping this going, the excitement of keeping up with y'all is great.


----------



## finz

broadonrod said:


> Another youngster that should end up being a heck of a deer!


Good Lawd just BEAUTIFUL!! I have been out of the loop for a couple days trying to get my place ready for the opener! Thanks again for sharing!!


----------



## finz

broadonrod said:


> Still no monsters.


Great pic!! Magazine worthy..


----------



## finz

broadonrod said:


> Another nice one he just caught.


Double down feed works on fish too!! Everyone better purchase some.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks guys for all the replies! The Javalinas screwed up my hunt this evenin but some of the guys had great hunts. Bev- Elkhunter49 saw some really nice bucks. I'll let him post his pictures but here is one off the computer we are looking at now. 
My deer makes it another day. He is proving to be a tough one to hunt.


----------



## tshort

Great googley moogley!!!


----------



## ROBOWADER

What a brusier!!!



broadonrod said:


> Thanks guys for all the replies! The Javalinas screwed up my hunt this evenin but some of the guys had great hunts. Bev- Elkhunter49 saw some really nice bucks. I'll let him post his pictures but here is one off the computer we are looking at now.
> My deer makes it another day. He is proving to be a tough one to hunt.


----------



## tpool

tshort said:


> Great googley moogley!!!


Yes!

Good Googley Woogley!!!

T-Bone 
(tpool)


----------



## rudytail10

Man what a toad. Can't wait to get more updates. Thanks for sharing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for the replies! I am downloading pictures now. I'll try and get some up soon. Thanks again this thread is a lot of fun for our entire camp!


----------



## elkhunter49

Hey folks I'll be posting some photos this weekend from the Holden Pasture Deer Lease, I'm currently hunting Axis near Junction and it will be a few days before I make it back home. I had 3 incredible sets and I think I've got some really good photos to share with everyone. Thanks Brett for the invite as well as the hospitality. I had an great time as always. Baker


----------



## broadonrod

elkhunter49 said:


> Hey folks I'll be posting some photos this weekend from the Holden Pasture Deer Lease, I'm currently hunting Axis near Junction and it will be a few days before I make it back home. I had 3 incredible sets and I think I've got some really good photos to share with everyone. Thanks Brett for the invite as well as the hospitality. I had an great time as always. Baker


Good luck on your hunt! Hope you find a good one! Looking forward to seeing the pics my self.


----------



## broadonrod

Finally have some originals to post. Little clearer than from the stand. I'll post a few today as I get a chance. Lots of potential in this young buck.


----------



## broadonrod

Dinner


----------



## broadonrod

Getting beefed up for the rut.


----------



## broadonrod

This old 8 hasn't missed any meals.


----------



## broadonrod

This 8 mainframe added 5 kickers. Turning out to be a cool buck.


----------



## broadonrod

This buck must sleep on his left side í ½í¸ Actually prob just an injury so we will see what he does next year.


----------



## broadonrod

10 year old. We have watched this old fella for 7 years.


----------



## rudytail10

Awesome pics as always. That old man is super impressive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Part Timer

man that's a beautiful 8 point.


----------



## tshort

broadonrod said:


> 10 year old. We have watched this old fella for 7 years.


Love this deer. Poor old guy needs some eye drops in his left eye.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks fellas! Here are a couple more. I'll get some more up later. A couple of these I may have already posted screen shots but the originals look so much better I'm reposting screw.


----------



## broadonrod

tshort said:


> Love this deer. Poor old guy needs some eye drops in his left eye.


Bucks like that are fun to watch. They have seen a lot in there lives.


----------



## broadonrod

Another blue quail.


----------



## broadonrod

Youngsters will have fun this season. Hundreds of these suckers running around. My dad can cook some good fried rabbit.


----------



## broadonrod

He thinks he's hiding. This buck was a nine point last year. He grew a g2 this year. His beams stretched out as well.


----------



## Brian P.

Brett, you should put a book together some time of your pics. Would be a best seller !! All the wildlife out there and then some progression pics of some of your old bucks. I'll buy the first copy !!

Brian


----------



## broadonrod

This buck added inches this year. May make a shooter next year. I love the wide ones looking away.


----------



## broadonrod

Nice up and comer. He piled on the inches this year and is headed in the right direction.


----------



## broadonrod

Thus buck has it going on. This is one to watch for to become a monster buck and he is addicted to the feed. Looking forward to watching this buck progress.


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

Those are great pics. I've tried to take pics and it's not easy to get the shot you want. I'm ready to get back to the lease!


----------



## broadonrod

WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> Those are great pics. I've tried to take pics and it's not easy to get the shot you want. I'm ready to get back to the lease!


Thanks! You take 100 and one comes out like you hope. I have taken 3400 pictures so far this year. It's pretty fun trying to get the right shot.
This pic is one of my favorites. He knew I was there.

I'll load some more this evening.


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

I hate being at home because all I can think about is being at the ranch hunting big Double Down mfers!


----------



## broadonrod

WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> I hate being at home because all I can think about is being at the ranch hunting big Double Down mfers!


Lol! And I know you are seeing some! Quit sand bagging and sending me those 180 pics


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> He thinks he's hiding. This buck was a nine point last year. He grew a g2 this year. His beams stretched out as well.


Love those big typical frames. Awesome pics brother. Hope to see y'all soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmansdad

Awesome pics as usual, Brett! I can only imagine what it's like to sit in the blind and wait to see what comes out!ðŸ˜±ðŸ˜±ðŸ˜±


----------



## rag3

broadonrod said:


> 10 year old. We have watched this old fella for 7 years.


Love that deer. Lucas Hoss.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rag3

broadonrod said:


> He thinks he's hiding. This buck was a nine point last year. He grew a g2 this year. His beams stretched out as well.


Stud

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishin4tails

Amazing pics. I have followed this thread for the past two years as a lurker, and just want to say thanks for sharing. I haven't had a lease in a several years and one of the biggest things I miss is just being able to watch the wildlife. It is awesome getting to see some of the animals you have out there.


----------



## FISH TAILS

Great pictures as always working in the concrete jungle sure is no where near as fun as being out there!! Keep the pictures coming!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finz

Love it! Just WOW!!


----------



## broadonrod

bowmansdad said:


> Awesome pics as usual, Brett! I can only imagine what it's like to sit in the blind and wait to see what comes out!ðŸ˜±ðŸ˜±ðŸ˜±


Thanks... It is fun. Not running but a few trail cameras keeps it very exciting. I'm looking forward to getting more people in the stands. We prob. haven't seen 85-90% of our bucks yet this year.



Fishin4tails said:


> Amazing pics. I have followed this thread for the past two years as a lurker, and just want to say thanks for sharing. I haven't had a lease in a several years and one of the biggest things I miss is just being able to watch the wildlife. It is awesome getting to see some of the animals you have out there.


Thank you for the reply. I really enjoy this thread and when others enjoy the pictures it makes it really fun. I have been taking lots of pictures just to try and keep track of the younger up and coming bucks. All of these head shots of bucks go into a folder from year to year. It helps us recognize and age many of our bucks year to year. It's as much fun as hunting a big deer to me watching the young bucks progress.Thanks again!



FISH TAILS said:


> Great pictures as always working in the concrete jungle sure is no where near as fun as being out there!! Keep the pictures coming!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Josh. We miss having you around. Let me know when you get a few days off.



finz said:


> Love it! Just WOW!!


Thanks for the replies here are a few young bucks. I have posted pictures of some of them off the camera screen from the stand. Here are a few more originals. I'm going to get a card reader so I can post actual pics from the stand and try that.

Here are some little fellas we will be watching over the next several years as they grow.


----------



## broadonrod

Another youngster


----------



## broadonrod

Young buck


----------



## broadonrod

Another young one


----------



## broadonrod

Youngster.


----------



## broadonrod

Youngster..


----------



## broadonrod

Young buck...


----------



## broadonrod

Young buck......


----------



## broadonrod

Cool young buck


----------



## broadonrod

Little fella.


----------



## broadonrod

Youngster. Nice up and comer.


----------



## broadonrod

This little fella could be a special one to watch. Done if these I already posted like I said but these pictures are much better than this screen shots.


----------



## broadonrod

Couple of 4 year olds hitting the feed. Both of these could end up being great bucks IMO with time.


----------



## broadonrod

A great up and coming 4 year old headed in the feed station.


----------



## broadonrod

A nice 7 year old buck I have watched since he was 2 years old.


----------



## broadonrod

This old buck is what we refer to as a melt down or failure.. We know him for sure 4 seasons. He has always been around 140-145. He is "not" one of the lucky ones this year. Some pop some don't. He will be a target this year as a management buck. 
Next stop walkin cooler and a smiling guest I hope.


----------



## broadonrod

This young fella has had a double main beam for 2 years now. He has potential. We are pretty sure he is a 4 year old he could be 3 but I'm calling him 4.


----------



## broadonrod

This is a 10 year old buck. Most would argue with me on this deer as a trophy. 
With the right feed and patience this buck could turn into something very special. He has been an 8 point most of his life and then became a 9 main frame the past couple of years. These are the kind of bucks we leave and stay very excited about. 
His beams are shorter than I like but he has good mass. We see bucks at 10-12 years old with this kind of frame and mass explode regularly. He could fall to nothing or stick his head in the protein spout and become a monster. I say this buck has a great chance of making a great deer. He gets a pass as a 10 year old and we add his picture another year to our folder.
The battle scar on his ear from years fighting makes him very easy to recognize.


----------



## porkrind

Great Pics!


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

broadonrod said:


> This 8 mainframe added 5 kickers. Turning out to be a cool buck.


 that buck gets my heart pupming just looking at him. what an incredible buck.


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Brett, As usual you make this thread on of the best every year due to your dedication to post all of the great pictures and by give your opinion which a lot of people take to heart. What you have done with this deer herd is amazing to say the least. I have a few questions that I have been wondering about for awhile now. At what age do you think these deer benefit the most from the Double down feed? What age do they seem to make the most improvement either by body condition or horn growth? If you were to feed them at one age what would it be? Once again thanks for posting all of the amazing deer for us to see and keep them coming.


----------



## Bret

Keep em coming!!!


----------



## broadonrod

Big Guns 1971 said:


> Brett, As usual you make this thread on of the best every year due to your dedication to post all of the great pictures and by give your opinion which a lot of people take to heart. What you have done with this deer herd is amazing to say the least. I have a few questions that I have been wondering about for awhile now. At what age do you think these deer benefit the most from the Double down feed? What age do they seem to make the most improvement either by body condition or horn growth? If you were to feed them at one age what would it be? Once again thanks for posting all of the amazing deer for us to see and keep them coming.


My opinion is feed them from the minute they can reach the spout. 
We have seen an incredible improvement in antler growth on our younger bucks as well as old. That is one reason I am posting some of these young deer with more mass and more points than we have ever seen . 
We really haven't changed our management plan much in many years we have kept it the same but yet our younger deer are improving dramatically. I have never seen our young deer looks so good. I think that the earlier they start on a strong supplement feed the better they do throughout their life. Many buck on our place prob eat more protein than natural brows now. The bucks that we see eat at the feeders seven days a week tend to explode much faster in antler growth tgan the bucks we see that only eat it once or twice a week no matter the age. I think that a good supplement feed can prolong the life of wild deer which means their maximum potential may occur at older ages. We see some deer do their best at five and six years old. We see some deer do their best at 7-8 even nine and 10 years old. Some occasionally 11 or 12 years old. Our prime age on this ranch now that we have deer growing to older ages I would say is eight and nine years old. We do see deer fall at six, seven and 8 but we usually see them come back and most of them even better at eight and nine than ever. I think most of this pertains to a hard rut year or two in a row. It takes a lot out of the deer during a hard rut which makes it harder for the deer to bounce back and produce maximum potential in antler growth after being starved, stabbed, run down and infected for 2-3 months. 
Lots of things come into play for a deer to show his maximum potential IMO.

Pre-rut they run off their body fat.

During the rut they are injured stabbed and run down losing even more bodyweight .

The freeze we all hope for so we can see our deer during season can almost starve a deer to death. All the forage and leaves have fallen so they come to your corn or protein station. This is why we all hope for the freeze so we can see our deer but really it is one of the hardest times on them of their life. 
Cutting off their supplement feed during this time period to me can be devastating. Now they are injured, infected, being chased by predators 24/7 in a more open range with less cover they now have rancid smell due to infection and rut making them an easier target by coyotes so sleep is out as well. They have lost extreme bodyweight at this point and are very weak compared to a supplement fed deer in my opinion.
Most ranches will cut off the supplement feed during this time, but many expect their bucks to come back bigger and stronger than ever the following year. It takes a lot for them to recover no matter the age this is one reason we feed year round to maintain their bodies and help them survive but expect the bucks to come back bigger and stronger than ever the following year. It takes a lot for them to recover no matter the age this is one reason we feed around to maintain their bodies and help them survive with less stress the following year .
What I'm trying to say is they easier it is for them to recover during the rut and post rut the more likely no matter the age they will produce better antlers the next year. The problem with this is many hunters can't see where their protein feed money is going many only want to feed it during the antler growth cycle. 
Sorry for the long sentences I am talking into my phone . 
Long story short and since we started feeding year round we have seen extreme improvement in all of our deer antler growth and body conditions at all ages.
Since we started feeding our own blend of DD we have seen some crazy stuff happen. 
Our goal was 160 and 5-6 years old when I took this lease.
We never took a 200" deer off this ranch for the first 9 years and only took one 190. In the past five years that we have been playing with our feed mix and finally finalized Double Down to our satisfaction we have shot or arrowed seven 200" plus deer and have already estimated to have seen eight this year with a dozen blinds left to look at. We have one for-year-old we estimate over 200 now the rest of them we are estimating at 6 to 10 years old. 
In previous years before feeding your round and feeding a stronger blend of feed we produced multiple 160 to 180 andere contest . Our goals have gone up on all ages of our deer by feeding all ages all the time. Age, powerful nutrition, giving less desirable bucks more opportunity what a great group of hunters is what has made our place what it is today IMO. 
We have started to count our above average trophy quality deer this past week off of video and by sitting in stance as a group. We have never seen or dreamed we would ever have anything like this low fence. 
I got a little long-winded here I hope this makes sense but I hope this answers your question and others that have PM to me over the past couple weeks. 
Thanks Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for all the replies everyone!


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for all the replies everyone! I will start posting some bigger deer picture soon several of them have not even been seen by some of the lease members yet that haven't had the opportunity to go that much so I have been holding back a little


----------



## tshort

broadonrod said:


> Thanks for all the replies everyone! I will start posting some bigger deer picture soon several of them have not even been seen by some of the lease members yet that haven't had the opportunity to go that much so I have been holding back a little


This is what blows my mind!!! :spineyes: There are a bunch of monster deer that aren't shown here and even at that I don't know of another low fence natural deer ranch that has this kind of deer. I definitely have an addiction now that is filled with each new post on this thread. I can't imagine what it's like going out to this ranch every week/weekend. Kid in a candy store comes to mind.


----------



## elkhunter49

Ok guys here are a few of the photos I took on Monday/Tuesday. I had several animals I was hoping to scratch off my photographer bucket list. First was a Green Jay, got him.

Next was a Painted Bunting, not this time!

Last but certinly not least was some quality WT photos and hopefully a shot of a true low fence 200" deer. Check.

I had a great trip with some old and a few new friends. I'm just going thru some of these pics and I'll continue to add some photos as I look thru them. I was only at the Holden Pasture Lease for 2 days and took over 1000 photos. Here are a few for starters.


----------



## tstorm5

Thanks for the wonderful photography. Great thread!!!


----------



## Jamie

It costs to play like that though....

We fed $40,000 of feed one year on the 3,000 acre ranch I owned in Cotulla 

And that's on a ranch that makes no annual income

We reduced our deer numbers and got it down to a somewhat more reasonable $24,000 per year

Still, when you add all the other costs involved in running a ranch it becomes a cash hole

Conclusion is....you need a lot of cash to feed a large ranch as much as the deer want to eat all year long, which is the only way to go really

When feeding....you're either All In or don't even do it


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

broadonrod said:


> My opinion is feed them from the minute they can reach the spout.
> We have seen an incredible improvement in antler growth on our younger bucks as well as old. That is one reason I am posting some of these young deer with more mass and more points than we have ever seen .
> We really haven't changed our management plan much in many years we have kept it the same but yet our younger deer are improving dramatically. I have never seen our young deer looks so good. I think that the earlier they start on a strong supplement feed the better they do throughout their life. Many buck on our place prob eat more protein than natural brows now. The bucks that we see eat at the feeders seven days a week tend to explode much faster in antler growth tgan the bucks we see that only eat it once or twice a week no matter the age. I think that a good supplement feed can prolong the life of wild deer which means their maximum potential may occur at older ages. We see some deer do their best at five and six years old. We see some deer do their best at 7-8 even nine and 10 years old. Some occasionally 11 or 12 years old. Our prime age on this ranch now that we have deer growing to older ages I would say is eight and nine years old. We do see deer fall at six, seven and 8 but we usually see them come back and most of them even better at eight and nine than ever. I think most of this pertains to a hard rut year or two in a row. It takes a lot out of the deer during a hard rut which makes it harder for the deer to bounce back and produce maximum potential in antler growth after being starved, stabbed, run down and infected for 2-3 months.
> Lots of things come into play for a deer to show his maximum potential IMO.
> 
> Pre-rut they run off their body fat.
> 
> During the rut they are injured stabbed and run down losing even more bodyweight .
> 
> The freeze we all hope for so we can see our deer during season can almost starve a deer to death. All the forage and leaves have fallen so they come to your corn or protein station. This is why we all hope for the freeze so we can see our deer but really it is one of the hardest times on them of their life.
> Cutting off their supplement feed during this time period to me can be devastating. Now they are injured, infected, being chased by predators 24/7 in a more open range with less cover they now have rancid smell due to infection and rut making them an easier target by coyotes so sleep is out as well. They have lost extreme bodyweight at this point and are very weak compared to a supplement fed deer in my opinion.
> Most ranches will cut off the supplement feed during this time, but many expect their bucks to come back bigger and stronger than ever the following year. It takes a lot for them to recover no matter the age this is one reason we feed year round to maintain their bodies and help them survive but expect the bucks to come back bigger and stronger than ever the following year. It takes a lot for them to recover no matter the age this is one reason we feed around to maintain their bodies and help them survive with less stress the following year .
> What I'm trying to say is they easier it is for them to recover during the rut and post rut the more likely no matter the age they will produce better antlers the next year. The problem with this is many hunters can't see where their protein feed money is going many only want to feed it during the antler growth cycle.
> Sorry for the long sentences I am talking into my phone .
> Long story short and since we started feeding year round we have seen extreme improvement in all of our deer antler growth and body conditions at all ages.
> Since we started feeding our own blend of DD we have seen some crazy stuff happen.
> Our goal was 160 and 5-6 years old when I took this lease.
> We never took a 200" deer off this ranch for the first 9 years and only took one 190. In the past five years that we have been playing with our feed mix and finally finalized Double Down to our satisfaction we have shot or arrowed seven 200" plus deer and have already estimated to have seen eight this year with a dozen blinds left to look at. We have one for-year-old we estimate over 200 now the rest of them we are estimating at 6 to 10 years old.
> In previous years before feeding your round and feeding a stronger blend of feed we produced multiple 160 to 180 andere contest . Our goals have gone up on all ages of our deer by feeding all ages all the time. Age, powerful nutrition, giving less desirable bucks more opportunity what a great group of hunters is what has made our place what it is today IMO.
> We have started to count our above average trophy quality deer this past week off of video and by sitting in stance as a group. We have never seen or dreamed we would ever have anything like this low fence.
> I got a little long-winded here I hope this makes sense but I hope this answers your question and others that have PM to me over the past couple weeks.
> Thanks Brett


once again brother you give a wealth of knowledge. thanks for the post and next week cant get here fast enough. see ya soon and good luck to all those in pursuit of their monster this year.


----------



## elkhunter49

I love this shot!!!


----------



## broadonrod

Alway love your pictures Bev! 
We really enjoy having you out each season. 
I'm watching the thread for new pics now since I haven't seen your pictures yet . 
Great photos as usual my friend.


----------



## rudytail10

Beautiful pics. Thanks for sharing. Those are some awesome looking young guns there Brett. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Beautiful pics. Thanks for sharing. Those are some awesome looking young guns there Brett.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mass. These bucks have stacked on the mass. We have that bucks sheds and he prob put on 16-18"or so this year all together. The super young buck in the feed station exploded. Not all of them are doing it but most are. Our average mass has made incredible jumps the past 2 years. Looking forward to having your family down again this year. I'll get in touch with you ASAP for dates. Maybe later this eve. We have a lot of deer to take this year. 
Thanks for all the replies my friend! 
Brett


----------



## elkhunter49

A few more


----------



## broadonrod

Nice Bev!


----------



## elkhunter49

How about the burning bush!


----------



## broadonrod

Cool picture Bev.


----------



## Redhunter84

Brett, I keep up with your posts on here pretty well and enjoy following your threads. I love all the pictures, experiences and knowledge you share with us. 

I don't want to pry too deep here, but... You were talking about your scores and numbers when you first started on this ranch vs. now seeing things you didn't think we're possible. How many 180" deer do you think you guys have this year? I couldn't imagine! 

Thanks for all the time and effort you put in to this, it's always exciting to see what shows up next!


----------



## elkhunter49

Young deer, pretty girl


----------



## rag3

Redhunter84 said:


> Brett, I keep up with your posts on here pretty well and enjoy following your threads. I love all the pictures, experiences and knowledge you share with us.
> 
> I don't want to pry too deep here, but... You were talking about your scores and numbers when you first started on this ranch vs. now seeing things you didn't think we're possible. How many 180" deer do you think you guys have this year? I couldn't imagine!
> 
> Thanks for all the time and effort you put in to this, it's always exciting to see what shows up next!


Redhunter-

I'm sure Brett will answer you in full detail. I have been a member for 6 years.

What we are currently seeing is blowing the minds of a lot of very experienced hunters.

The 180's are everywhere. But there are young 200's as well.

We will pass at least 3 or 4 200's this year based on what we are seeing from our program.

The Double Down in the last few seasons has made a believer out of me.

I am passing the best deer I have ever seen in person from my blind because we think he is seven and will add many more inches in the future.

He is over 200 right now, and he might be the smallest 200+ that we are passing this year.

It is a dream ranch for sure.

Brett has figured it out. I am just lucky to be along for the ride.


----------



## broadonrod

Redhunter84 said:


> Brett, I keep up with your posts on here pretty well and enjoy following your threads. I love all the pictures, experiences and knowledge you share with us.
> 
> I don't want to pry too deep here, but... You were talking about your scores and numbers when you first started on this ranch vs. now seeing things you didn't think we're possible. How many 180" deer do you think you guys have this year? I couldn't imagine!
> 
> Thanks for all the time and effort you put in to this, it's always exciting to see what shows up next!


Your not prying at all. Me and my group of hunters are very proud of our progress. I think I have a good idea for what little we have hunted this year. 
We don't run many trail cameras at all we like to keep the element of surprise in the hunt. I think we have run cameras on about 15 feed stations out of 70. We have not sat in more than 1/3 of our stand more than one hunt or so and some stands haven't been sat in at all, but I still think I have a idea based on from the stand surveys. 
We are not MLD so we are restricted to bow hunting now and most of our scouting has been straight off of watching a protein station from 20-30 yards as well. We have only flown 1000 acres of the ranch 1 time in the last 6-7 years I guess. It does make it hard to keep a micro managed opinion on how many deer we have and how many big deer. 
Based on the few hunts we have sat and a dozen or so trail cams we have run so far we have counted around 40 bucks that we estimate will hit 180-200"+. We think 7 maybe 8 so far will touch 200" 6 we are very convinced will hit that mark. We took one 204" deer this year that was 6/10s of a mile of our fence boundary the rest of the 200s we have seen so far are deep in the ranch. Having almost 14000 acres we have safe zones that help us raise bigger deer than smaller tracks of land or we couldn't do what we are doing near as well. For 9 years we never took a 200" deer and only 1 made 190 best I can remember. The past 3 years have been incredible. Our goal was 160" when we took this ranch and were targeted pretty hard with several 170s and a 180 or so every other year. It has been 13 years of learning and trials to get to where we are now. Deer can do amazing things when given opportunity and good feed year round. Some of the less desirable deer we have learned can become the buck of a lifetime when given a chance. Lots of patience and less micro management. Other than stuffing our deer full of good feed we try and keep it as old school as possible. There is a special satisfaction in that to all of my lease members. Our boundaries do not carry near the amount of 160-180 class deer. Cutting out 3000 acres or so is almost what we are doing. We have a section 3 1/2 miles long and 6-7/10 of a mile wide we don't feed at all. We see very few deer at all in this area. "Most" feed stations are stacked as far in the ranch as possible and fed year round to keep the deer in our pastures. We water these areas as well to avoid deer traveling as much as possible. We leave lots of doe on our place to "try" and keep as many bucks In as possible. That is a problem with our plan. By thinning We could cause our bucks to travel more often further than we want. It does cause a longer harder rut which is not good for the bucks but it's just something we feel works better for us. It doesn't work all the time but we feel it helps. 
I answered a couple email in this comment as well about rut and boundaries sorry for the long reply. 
If I had to guess right now I would say we have a 180+ class buck per every 300 acres pretty safe I think. Maybe 200 acres ??? season starts next weekend we will get a lot more time and people in the stands to get a better count. 
Video cameras and lease member guest-scouts really tell us what we have.
Watching videos as a group every night is how we try and keep track.
That is one of the reasons we invite so many folks off 2cool to the ranch when we get time. Lots of fun and it helps us a lot find what we have. 
Elkhunter49 here on 2cool found a few we were missing last week with his camera. 
Keep it fun and simple with good folks and a good camp is what it's all about. Kids, friends and family first then big deer  Take the kids to shoot more rabbits and less deer and bucks get big lol. 
Hope this answered the questions. 
Thanks everyone again for the replies! 
Brett Holden


----------



## broadonrod

rag3 said:


> Redhunter-
> 
> I'm sure Brett will answer you in full detail. I have been a member for 6 years.
> 
> What we are currently seeing is blowing the minds of a lot of very experienced hunters.
> 
> The 180's are everywhere. But there are young 200's as well.
> 
> We will pass at least 3 or 4 200's this year based on what we are seeing from our program.
> 
> The Double Down in the last few seasons has made a believer out of me.
> 
> I am passing the best deer I have ever seen in person from my blind because we think he is seven and will add many more inches in the future.
> 
> He is over 200 right now, and he might be the smallest 200+ that we are passing this year.
> 
> It is a dream ranch for sure.
> 
> Brett has figured it out. I am just lucky to be along for the ride.


Dayum! Thanks Bob! We must have been typing at the same time! 
It takes lease members like you to make this happen. It's not me it's our group as a whole! 
Best group of guys ever and for yourself.... Who passes a deer like that? You Sr. have stepped up letting him go another year but like you said.. You don't get 225s if you shoot the 210s . It's always a gamble.. I'll bet you get a nice buck next week even leaving Godzilla to breed. 
See ya next weekend Bob.


----------



## Painter

M....,


----------



## Bucksnort

Great pix Elkhunter49


----------



## elkhunter49

A few more up and comers.....


----------



## elkhunter49

This is a great buck that came in very,very early in the morning. He is an absolute beast of an animal with a huge neck, chest and torso. He will be a force during the rut without a doubt. He got ran off by this big ugly boar and only gave me maybe a minute or less to change focus and light settings to try and show him at his best. The photo quality is poor and this deer deserves better. It was really much darker out than it appears.


----------



## Redhunter84

Wow, absolutely amazing! You are truly a pioneer in growing low fence monsters!


----------



## Fishin4tails

elkhunter49 said:


> This is a great buck that came in very,very early in the morning. He is an absolute beast of an animal with a huge neck, chest and torso. He will be a force during the rut without a doubt. He got ran off by this big ugly boar and only gave me maybe a minute or less to change focus and light settings to try and show him at his best. The photo quality is poor and this deer deserves better. It was really much darker out than it appears.


I don't know how you say that photo quality is poor. That is an awesome pic, man what a beast. That would be a dream buck for me. I love how uniform he is, even the drops.


----------



## taylork555

elkhunter49 said:


> This is a great buck that came in very,very early in the morning. He is an absolute beast of an animal with a huge neck, chest and torso. He will be a force during the rut without a doubt. He got ran off by this big ugly boar and only gave me maybe a minute or less to change focus and light settings to try and show him at his best. The photo quality is poor and this deer deserves better. It was really much darker out than it appears.


WOW that is a gorgeous animal! Looks an awful lot like the DD logo :cheers:


----------



## snatchinlips

Amazing deer! I would dirty my underwear if any of them showed up at my stand. Wouldn't have to worry about me shooting anything. The bullet or arrow would land in Mexico due to parkinsons induced from those bucks.


----------



## broadonrod

Double Down Deer Feed Facebook contest ends sometime today. 
Here is a link to a buck we found dead on our lease after season last year. 
It's a guess the score contest if anyone wants to chime in before the giveaway is over. A short video of the buck prior to finding him dead is on the link. 
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=681909885300478&id=390215467803256


----------



## ROBOWADER

Yo Brett, do you have a pic of the buck you are wanting this year?


----------



## ROBOWADER

What an amazing deer!!!! What do you think he will score???



elkhunter49 said:


> This is a great buck that came in very,very early in the morning. He is an absolute beast of an animal with a huge neck, chest and torso. He will be a force during the rut without a doubt. He got ran off by this big ugly boar and only gave me maybe a minute or less to change focus and light settings to try and show him at his best. The photo quality is poor and this deer deserves better. It was really much darker out than it appears.


----------



## elkhunter49

OK folks here is some of a bruiser of a buck!! Incredible animal and for me it was a true OMG moment when I first spotted him!!


----------



## elkhunter49

A few more of this beast!


----------



## bowmansdad

Great pics as usua! Just love those OMG bucks!


----------



## Luremaker

WOW, I just started following this thread. These are hands down the best deer I have seen in the state. What I would do to sit there and watch those bucks!


----------



## broadonrod

ROBOWADER said:


> Yo Brett, do you have a pic of the buck you are wanting this year?


I have a couple in mind just still hunting them. Not sure if I'm going take either of them or give them another year. No good pictures yet they have been very elusive. Several of the lease members are hunting deer they have found but seeing the same thing. These old bucks are getting smart. We have been hunting 5 deer now for 2 weeks. Some have only been seen once and after dark from the stands. Hopefully I get to see the bucks I'm looking for in close this coming week to sling an arrow or at least a good picture. Both I am looking for are very old. One is a freak deer I think is really cool. The other I'm thinking about doesn't score as much as the buck I've been hunting but I've watched him 6 years and he exploded with mass and extra points. It's so early to pick. We haven't seen most of our deer yet. I do have a feeling a couple of deer will hit the ground opening rifle season. Bob has a buck he's hunting at one of my stands that is really nice and prob 11-12 years old. John has 2 deer he is hunting and trying to figure out if he wants score or width. Joe and Chris are hunting a droptine buck and a nice 10 point. Monica is coming down for the opening week and I'm pretty sure she will see several big deer she is picky though . I saw a beautiful droptine buck while driving into her stand already with a lot of points. My dad took his deer off the family pasture and still has a spot on the main lease. He has a beautiful 200+ at his lease stand but already said he was getting a pass. 
Our other lease member Ervin sounds like he won't make it down for a couple of weeks. I hate to hear that. Was hoping for him to shoot a deer opening week.


----------



## broadonrod

elkhunter49 said:


> A few more of this beast!


Very nice Bev! That buck rutted very hard last year. I was glad to see he was still alive when you took that picture . He was so run down it was incredible he probably lost 75 pounds. He should be six years old this year and didn't put on a lot compared to many of our bucks. He did add mass, a little longer kickers and the main beams are probably another inch or so. No explosion there on his part but a little progress. I was just glad to see him alive that could end up being a monster in another year or 3... Once again I am so glad to see him in that condition after seeing him post rut last year. Great photos once again I would like to get you down there once it cools off and the bucks really start coming out .


----------



## elkhunter49

Thank you Brett, I love it there and if I get a few days off I'll surely give you a call. It's good for this old guys soul to get to sit and look at some of God's finest work. The deer are incredible and I got to make a few new friends. What more could a man ask for. Here are a few more of my favorites!!!!


----------



## rudytail10

What a toad. Looks like his his little brother is gonna be a monster as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

Looks like a 200" to me


----------



## Charlie Brown

WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> Looks like a 200" to me


Not yet but he his approaching at a rapid pace. Awesome deer in the making, but the typical deer on this place is what makes my blood flow. WOW.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elkhunter49

Charlie Brown said:


> Not yet but he his approaching at a rapid pace. Awesome deer in the making, but the typical deer on this place is what makes my blood flow. WOW.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What about these guys?


----------



## broadonrod

elkhunter49 said:


> What about these guys?


 He just needs to keep his head in the spout and he will make it eventually. That is a very young buck is just fat from all the feed .
We will be doing a before and after on that young deer he made an incredible jump this year.


----------



## broadonrod

Live pic from the stand. Joe is looking now ..


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

elkhunter49 said:


> What about these guys?


I'm not going to even guess because someone will tell me I'm wrong lol


----------



## broadonrod

Live look at this little fella. Future giant!


----------



## broadonrod

Charlie Brown said:


> Not yet but he his approaching at a rapid pace. Awesome deer in the making, but the typical deer on this place is what makes my blood flow. WOW.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He will get there I love that bucks character!


----------



## broadonrod

elkhunter49 said:


> What about these guys?


More great pics Bev! Thanks!


----------



## broadonrod

Few more moving in for Joe.


----------



## broadonrod

Our young bucks have a lot of crazy stuff going on.


----------



## broadonrod

This little fella is putting on forks and mass . I like this buck a lot. He will be fun to watch over the years.


----------



## broadonrod

Live. 
This super old Buck is finally starting to fall down he gets a pass this year even at an estimated 11 years old. He could definitely pop back or even get bigger next year just like my dads buck did this year. He has never been over at 175 inch buck . This Buck actually lives right behind camp and we have watched him for eight solid years. Most of you that follow this thread see him a lot throughout the past seasons when we post pictures . 
He is one old timer but what a majestic animal! There is no telling what he might do when he depends solely on the protein. We have seen deer like this explode at super old ages that is the reason he gets left again this year for one more opportunity. If he melts again next year he will be taken as a management deer.


----------



## FISH TAILS

That's a couple of serious Monsters!! Keep the pictures coming and get a toad Joe!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmansdad

Unbelievable that a 11 yo is getting a pass! It's a tribute to all your hard work in managing and feeding your deer!í ½í±í ½í±


----------



## Jack Rabbit

Long anticipated Rifle season is almost here, but I have had The joy of chasing the most beautiful low fence 10 point of my life during bow season. He has proved to be a tough one to hunt which makes the season even better. Everyone reading this thread is right. The Holden pasture is the pinnacle of low fence deer ranches, due to Brett's management policies and all the incredible members of this once-in-a-lifetime ranch. This thread is both a pleasure to view great beer pics, and if you read with an open mind, you will learn that deer do continue to get better after the age of seven as most people believe is the downward turn of a Deers aging life. I want to thank Brent, Joe, Matt, Jimmy, and Bev for posting magazine quality pics. Jackrabbitt


----------



## broadonrod

Jack Rabbit said:


> Long anticipated Rifle season is almost here, but I have had The joy of chasing the most beautiful low fence 10 point of my life during bow season. He has proved to be a tough one to hunt which makes the season even better. Everyone reading this thread is right. The Holden pasture is the pinnacle of low fence deer ranches, due to Brett's management policies and all the incredible members of this once-in-a-lifetime ranch. This thread is both a pleasure to view great beer pics, and if you read with an open mind, you will learn that deer do continue to get better after the age of seven as most people believe is the downward turn of a Deers aging life. I want to thank Brent, Joe, Matt, Jimmy, and Bev for posting magazine quality pics. Jackrabbitt


Thanks for the kind words my friend. See ya soon.

Hog number 200 this month alone laying on the ground. Joe just finished up running the traps for the morning. He has a bunch of skinning to do. Management goes further than just deer. We let our hogs get out of hand last year. Tightening up the reigns with a quickness and it's not even rifle season yet .


----------



## broadonrod

bowmansdad said:


> Unbelievable that a 11 yo is getting a pass! It's a tribute to all your hard work in managing and feeding your deer!ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½


Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Captn C

Jack Rabbit said:


> if you read with an open mind, you will learn that deer do continue to get better after the age of seven as most people believe is the downward turn of a Deers aging life. . Jackrabbitt


I'm not trying to rain on anyone's parade, but in a natural setting *ALL* past 7yo will decline. The only way they will not is in a artificially enhanced environment like Bret has created...

BY NO MEANS! Am i running his operation down...I tip my hat to him for the way he runs that operation! Seriously! Congrats on the job you've done!

I'm sure Bret will admit that not every section of land is capable of doing what he has done there naturally.

My dad an I operated 10,000 acres...that had never been leased before...it was peninsula into Lavaca Bay so we had no neighbors to help kill our deer. I'm sure there was some poaching going on before we took over. But it had limited access so the majority was not accessible. Even to us a lot of land was never seen by us in the 19 years we had the place.

The oldest buck ever killed was 7.5yo and was so badly in decline body wise I took him because it was obvious he was not going to live to see another season. We kept all the jaw bones and I took them a few times to the local biologist to make sure we were on track ageing our deer and he confirmed what we were seeing.

OLT...I been thinking about the older bucks "popping" and I agree they are...I feel it is because they can no longer feed naturally on the land and have to eat at the feeding stations. So they get the protein they have been missing on the natural brows.

Bret deserves the credit developing a great feed and he has done a great service for those who can afford to provide nearly 100% of a deer food supply. DD is without a doubt the best supplement feed on the market!

I'll go back to drooling over all the deer pictures! I look forward to this thread every fall!

Congrats again to Bret and Double Down feed!


----------



## broadonrod

Supplement feed definitely is an aid to extend the life of our herd. With supplement feed deer live longer. With a good supplement feed they live longer and get bigger. There are very few South Texas trophy ranches that are not supplement feeding. Supplement feed is part of our management plan it is now become one of the biggest most important parts of our plan since we have learned what we can do on a more powerful blend. Our deer have plenty of brush to eat but they tend to prefer Double Down over their natural vegetation .. all my opinion. Our older bucks 10 plus years old depend on it even more than natural vegetation. Feeding year round is mandatory in our program November and December being just as important as the other 10 months. It took me years to realize much of this. It's all a puzzle that needs every piece to be complete.
I think without suppliment feed most bucks peak at 6 and have less breeding time/years do to their condition. 
I think our deer peak at 7-11 with our feed program 9 being the overall average of our best trophies and we see our good deer breed 2-4 years longer than most ranches so our genetics remain strong. All deer react different to feed. People are the same way if you think about it. No secrets here just simple stuff really. The hard part about our plan is sticking to each part of it year after year .. Hunters all have to be a team and on the same page without 3-4 "clickey" groups in camp. 
If you feed them right and let them get old they will grow. 
It's hard to start this plan with a new group. Imagine seeing monster lowfence deer at 3-4 year old 170-200" knowing he's going to live 3 to 5 more years at least! That is hard to swallow for many. But would get feed they tend to make it and they tend to get big. Completely different from free range deer without feed.
Just my opinion.
With this age bracket and double down feed our goals have gone so high that my hunters cannot decide what to shoot and Its gotten to the point that they really are more interested in just seeing how big they can get the deer at there stand then actually killing one . We are shooting more old nice deer this year than younger giants at least that is what we have picked out so far. When my dad shot that old 204 this year we had one standing at 30 yards out the other window better than the one he took. We took his deer on age and not score. Plus the other deer hangs out more in the interior of the ranch his protein feeder had run dry. 
That won't happen again . 
Feed can be a game changer. Good feed is!


----------



## elkhunter49

broadonrod said:


> Thanks for the kind words my friend. See ya soon.
> 
> Hog number 200 this month alone laying on the ground. Joe just finished up running the traps for the morning. He has a bunch of skinning to do. Management goes further than just deer. We let our hogs get out of hand last year. Tightening up the reigns with a quickness and it's not even rifle season yet .


I love the photo of Joe. This ain't his first rodeo.........if a big old hog is too heavy for one man to load then put a strap around him and drag him back. Well done Joe.


----------



## broadonrod

elkhunter49 said:


> I love the photo of Joe. This ain't his first rodeo.........if a big old hog is too heavy for one man to load then put a strap around him and drag him back. Well done Joe.


Lol. Joe said that hog was outside the trap and wouldn't leave and when he jumped out of the truck and walk toward the trap ran at him. He should have run off lol. Joe told me he 204ed him on the run lol. Wish I would've had that on video. Joe has been a great guy on the ranch for teo seasons now. He knows and loves big deer being a biologist graduate which makes it very helpful.


----------



## Gearman

While my son was there hunting last year , I got to spend time with Joe and he is great company to share a deer stand with.


----------



## elkhunter49

I'm off till monday so I thought I'd post a few more before heading back to work. Some very young deer with lots of potential as well as some big mature deer!!


----------



## broadonrod

elkhunter49 said:


> I'm off till monday so I thought I'd post a few more before heading back to work. Some very young deer with lots of potential as well as some big mature deer!!


Thanks again for the cool pics Bev!

Here is one from the stand Joe just sent. Another VERY old buck.


----------



## broadonrod

Look at the body in this 10 year old booger. 
7 years watching this old buck now. He put on a little mass and better brows this year.


----------



## broadonrod

He couldn't resist a board full of DD


----------



## broadonrod

Just got word one of the hunters saw a new monster this evening. 
He is to young he said looking back at last years pics but a monster! 
I'm waiting to see pics he said it was pretty dark but got some video.


----------



## elkhunter49

Brett I think this is the same buck from 4 years ago!!


----------



## broadonrod

elkhunter49 said:


> Brett I think this is the same buck from 4 years ago!!


That's him.. You've been there enough times to recognize them now LOL


----------



## elkhunter49

broadonrod said:


> That's him.. You've been there enough times to recognize them now LOL


Yep.... He's a handsome old devil much like myself! LOL


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

Can't wait to see some video. You guys are posting some giants!!


----------



## broadonrod

WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> Can't wait to see some video. You guys are posting some giants!!


Your sand bagging ... I know such things! I know what your feeding too. It's about time for you to show us one. Or two.. 
Can't wait to get back in the stand Tuesday. Should have some nice bucks hit the grown between this weekend and next. They have been pretty tough to get on.
What you looking at WEBB C.B.?

https://www.instagram.com/doubledowndeerfeed/


----------



## broadonrod

Sent from the stand this morning. A couple of new bucks showed up for Joe. Look at the spider webs on his brows.. Pretty cool.


----------



## broadonrod

One more.


----------



## tshort

broadonrod said:


> Sent from the stand this morning. A couple of new bucks showed up for Joe. Look at the spider webs on his brows.. Pretty cool.


He's really getting into the Halloween spirit!


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

That young buck is going to be a STUD!!!!


----------



## hankscke123

*love this post*

Mr.Brett
love the pics first thing 8 year old grandson ask when he get to my house any new bucks on mr.Brett post.and second are they going to have contest this year.


----------



## Big Guns 1971

When you replied to a question earlier in this thread you mentioned "our blend of Double Down". Is there one or two different blends? Also in some of the pictures I see Cotton seed feeders. Do you feed cottonseed along with the Double Down? Sorry for all of the questions but I want to make sure I will be feeding the right blend if there are two different blends.


----------



## broadonrod

Big Guns 1971 said:


> When you replied to a question earlier in this thread you mentioned "our blend of Double Down". Is there one or two different blends? Also in some of the pictures I see Cotton seed feeders. Do you feed cottonseed along with the Double Down? Sorry for all of the questions but I want to make sure I will be feeding the right blend if there are two different blends.


The Double Down blend we are selling is the same blend I am feeding. As I mentioned last year in our thread we have been experimenting and testing something on a small portion of the ranch now for a couple of seasons I am really excited about. 
So when I say our blend its the same Double Down feed you get from our distributors. 
Our deer like cottonseed. We feed about 200 lbs of cottonseed to every 2000-3000 lbs of Double Down per month. Mainly because we want our deer happy I would rather then just eat the pellets. Some like the whole cottonseed at times and we are low fence so we try to give them what they want. Double Down consist of almost 1000 lbs of cottonseed and peanuts per ton and being already ground up and palletable it makes it easy to digest. The Diamond V yeast helps that as well. Double Down Deer Feeds TDN "Total Digestable Nutriants" I believe are over 82% I don't think you will find anotger feed with those kind of numbers. The mineral package put into the DD has been maxed out in our opinion. We are working on something in that small portion of the ranch I will talk about that later in the season once we have our opinion of the results. It's looking great so far.. I know this they are still eating the heck out of the feed right now. The deer love it and if they didn't need it they prob wouldn't be crushing it like they are now. Remember I'm just a hunter. I'm not a nutritionist or biologist. This thread is based off our experience and opinion trying to maximize a wild, native deer herd. This feed was made for me for our deer because I got tired of feeding pellets not producing deer to the potential we hoped for. 
I personally have seen our deer do things I never imagined possible on this feed. We have seen an extreme jump in mass, beam length, tine length, kickers, drops, etc.... This feed was made for wild deer I would not feed pen deer with this production less the have plenty of natural forage. It was made to feed with natural forage. 
Also remember water is very important. Deer need water period. The closer to the water you feed it I feel the more they will eat with better results. 
Feed is just part of any management plan but I feel it is definitely one of the most important parts of ours.

Hope this makes sense. You can email us at the website below with any questions any time. Also check out our Facebook page and see what other customers that are actually feeding the feed are thinking about it daily. 
I am super stoked seeing the results others are having on it as well since we put it on the market. 
Brett

www.doubledowndeerfeed.com


----------



## broadonrod

Joe forgot the battery to his camera this eve but here are a few bucks he took with his iPhone threw binoculars he said this one has 16-17 storable points. Nice up and comer. Lots of little extras.


----------



## broadonrod

Here is one that grew a tweener in a drop tine. He said he is 9x5 total.


----------



## broadonrod

Here is another that walked in at dark/30 to hit the DD. Said he has split brows but broke off a beam and looks like he did it in velvet. Nice frame anyway. Don't know anything else about him. Not bad for threw the binoculars with a phone lol. Thanks for the effort Joe.


----------



## FFLack

All I can say is awesome. Love the pics and shared knowledge. I'm going to start feeding DD and cottonseed on a 12,000 acre lease we have northwest of Eldorado, Tx. We have some quality deer on the place just want to grow em bigger and older. Once again thank you Brett and everyone who contributes to the thread.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

More big deer showing up every day it looks like. Keep em coming.


----------



## broadonrod

FFLack said:


> All I can say is awesome. Love the pics and shared knowledge. I'm going to start feeding DD and cottonseed on a 12,000 acre lease we have northwest of Eldorado, Tx. We have some quality deer on the place just want to grow em bigger and older. Once again thank you Brett and everyone who contributes to the thread.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


. Thank You!



WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> More big deer showing up every day it looks like. Keep em coming.


Everyday! I'll be back to the ranch after little mans trick or treat bash with his buddies tomorrow night. We plan to start showing more big deer opening rifle week. It's hot. Deer arnt moving much but I'll bet something hits the ground soon. Monica is fired up. I have already been told I'm on little man duty for 5 days. She should have a couple of Monster Bucks! 
Her 3000 lb protein feeder went through 3000 lbs in th last 7 days. A little birdy told me it was filled back up today. She left 10 bucks last year over 170 -220 and all 10 were prob 7-11 years old. She is super picky about character so no telling what she might shoot. She only shoots if the old deers knees are giving out and wishboning. She won't shoot a buck under 10 years old. I'm excited for her after not getting that monster last year:/.. She huntered hard. Over 50 morning and evening after that monsters. I bet she shoots next week. Im ready to get back down there!


----------



## broadonrod

hankscke123 said:


> Mr.Brett
> love the pics first thing 8 year old grandson ask when he get to my house any new bucks on mr.Brett post.and second are they going to have contest this year.


We are concidering it. What's most surprising each year is once the winning youngsters get their buck hardly any of the participants congratulate them on there deer when they get him. We were talking about that in camp the other night. 
We are working to help build and grow the sport for young hunters. Teach them what we know in the field and sportsmanship at the same time. I'm pretty sure we are going to run with it again this year. We even talked about adding a mom or dad in to hunt a deer with them. Make it more of a family package. 
We are working on something. I'll figure out what we will be doing this year soon. 
Thanks for the post. Post like this make it all worth the effort. We really have met some incredible new friends and fine folks through the years doing these hunts for sure! 
The other thing is it sucks not being able to take them all .. 
We have a lot of deer to take his year. More than ever is our goal. It's gotten very hard to choose "management deer" seeing what these bucks are turning into with our feed program. 
I'm sure we will have something soon. 
Thanks Brett


----------



## Big Guns 1971

broadonrod said:


> The Double Down blend we are selling is the same blend I am feeding. As I mentioned last year in our thread we have been experimenting and testing something on a small portion of the ranch now for a couple of seasons I am really excited about.
> So when I say our blend its the same Double Down feed you get from our distributors.
> Our deer like cottonseed. We feed about 200 lbs of cottonseed to every 2000-3000 lbs of Double Down per month. Mainly because we want our deer happy I would rather then just eat the pellets. Some like the whole cottonseed at times and we are low fence so we try to give them what they want. Double Down consist of almost 1000 lbs of cottonseed and peanuts per ton and being already ground up and palletable it makes it easy to digest. The Diamond V yeast helps that as well. Double Down Deer Feeds TDN "Total Digestable Nutriants" I believe are over 82% I don't think you will find anotger feed with those kind of numbers. The mineral package put into the DD has been maxed out in our opinion. We are working on something in that small portion of the ranch I will talk about that later in the season once we have our opinion of the results. It's looking great so far.. I know this they are still eating the heck out of the feed right now. The deer love it and if they didn't need it they prob wouldn't be crushing it like they are now. Remember I'm just a hunter. I'm not a nutritionist or biologist. This thread is based off our experience and opinion trying to maximize a wild, native deer herd. This feed was made for me for our deer because I got tired of feeding pellets not producing deer to the potential we hoped for.
> I personally have seen our deer do things I never imagined possible on this feed. We have seen an extreme jump in mass, beam length, tine length, kickers, drops, etc.... This feed was made for wild deer I would not feed pen deer with this production less the have plenty of natural forage. It was made to feed with natural forage.
> Also remember water is very important. Deer need water period. The closer to the water you feed it I feel the more they will eat with better results.
> Feed is just part of any management plan but I feel it is definitely one of the most important parts of ours.
> 
> Hope this makes sense. You can email us at the website below with any questions any time. Also check out our Facebook page and see what other customers that are actually feeding the feed are thinking about it daily.
> I am super stoked seeing the results others are having on it as well since we put it on the market.
> Brett
> 
> www.doubledowndeerfeed.com


Thanks for taking the time to answer....


----------



## Big Guns 1971

broadonrod said:


> We are concidering it. What's most surprising each year is once the winning youngsters get their buck hardly any of the participants congratulate them on there deer when they get him. We were talking about that in camp the other night.
> We are working to help build and grow the sport for young hunters. Teach them what we know in the field and sportsmanship at the same time. I'm pretty sure we are going to run with it again this year. We even talked about adding a mom or dad in to hunt a deer with them. Make it more of a family package.
> We are working on something. I'll figure out what we will be doing this year soon.
> Thanks for the post. Post like this make it all worth the effort. We really have met some incredible new friends and fine folks through the years doing these hunts for sure!
> The other thing is it sucks not being able to take them all ..
> We have a lot of deer to take his year. More than ever is our goal. It's gotten very hard to choose "management deer" seeing what these bucks are turning into with our feed program.
> I'm sure we will have something soon.
> Thanks Brett


This post shows the kind of person you are... It's great that you are always thinking about introducing youngsters to the great outdoors. I love seeing the smiles on the kid's faces after harvesting a great animal. The pictures you posted of some of the contest winners in the past were priceless. I can promise you that they will never forget that moment and you got to be part of it. Keep up the great work. We need more people like you in this world.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks BG1971. The youth hunts have been some of the most fun times at our ranch period. On another note I can't wait to get back to the ranch tomorrow. 
The guys are starting to see more nice bucks showing up during hunting hours. 
Joe remembered his camera battery this morning here's one of several nice bucks he saw this morning. This Buck gets a pass this year. After looking closer he has more points than we thought he did he could end up being a true giant.
Joe said now seeing him closer he thinks 20 points will score 19 for sure ether way.. This buck gets another year or 2 on the Double Down.


----------



## tshort

Got my 8 yr old and his gun ready and sighted in if we get the opportunity


----------



## Gearman

Having had a kid get a chance to hunt with all the great guys on the property last year was an unreal weekend. My son had won the contest and due to sports and brett being busy we had to move the dates back. My son ended up having to go into a cast on his foot to set his grown plate. This did not slow them down they still managed to put him in a deer of a life time. We can't even bring up anything about deer hunting with out a story from that weekend. Brett and the lease members lite a fire in him that will continue to burn for a long time. Brett and the lease members did something I couldn't do for my son and that was being able to provide a true world class south Texas exp with a great group of guys. One of the things I thought was very cool was when we went to shoot some javelina we stopped to look for arrow heads and even though we didn't find any as being on crutches in south Texas limits how far you can go, brett really explained to my son some great details about arrow heads and what he learned is stuff you can not learn in class. I have said it before and will say it again. The deer at this property is the best you will see in any low fence property in the world but what really makes it great are the people and the exp you get in their deer camp. For 3 days they made us feel like we were a lease memeber and for that I will always be in debt to Brett and the rest of the guys on the property.


----------



## Bradagorda

Love this thread. I use it to pass the time while I have lunch detention duty at school. Brett has some true giants on his place.


----------



## ROBOWADER

My daughter won a couple years ago and we had blast. We got to see so many fine animals and the lease members really made us feel at home.


----------



## tshort

That's awesome. Looks like you two had an awesome time.

....OK, it's about time for some ground checks!


----------



## broadonrod

Been smashed busy today. Haven't had time to catch up. John is headed to his stand hunting a nice deer this eve. Matt is going with him to video hopefully his book shows up! 
I hope to have some pictures from the stand this evening from them and maybe a couple of the other hunters . 
Can't wait to get down there. Trick-or-treat tonight and I'm on my way LOL .


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks guys for all the super kind words. We have met a lot of great folks through our youth hunts for sure. 2cool has a lot of super great folks! I will work on putting something together tonight on our hunt giveaway this year .


----------



## rudytail10

Just catching up. Nice pics once again. And yes some awesome people on this site. Once again thanks for sharing. Now let's see some BBD pics lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher

ROBOWADER said:


> My daughter won a couple years ago and we had blast. We got to see so many fine animals and the lease members really made us feel at home.


Great job Dad!
That is another "Girl Got Game!"


----------



## broadonrod

Well John saw his buck this eve. No shot. ... He came in, jumped straight in the feed station and ate protein until dark. Never came in to range where he corned. He is going to shut down the protein feeder and dump a bunch on the ground in now range tomorrow morning. This is the first time this buck has come in during hunting hours this week. Maybe in the morning he will get to sling an arrow.


----------



## bowmansdad

Good luck, John!


----------



## DR_Smith

The anticipation of having to wait to see if one of these great men or woman gets there deer is horrible!! Seeing pics makes me not be able to sleep, imagine if it was me waiting to see it in person!! Hahahha love the suspense! Great job and can't wait to see pics!


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Good luck John, I hope he shows for you in the morning. One good thing is you have Matt with you and he's lucky. When he's on the scene stuff tends to die. Hope to see you Sunday when I get there and see this brute in person.


----------



## broadonrod

They were supposed to send me a video clip of the buck this evening. John said he has more mass than he thought to begin with and all the kickers looked longer than he gave them of TC pics. I'm excited for him. But can't believe they are leaving me hanging with the clip! Lol it's not right! 
I'll be there tomorrow. Hope he gets him tomorrow eve when I'm there! ..


----------



## Trouthunter

Been busy and behind and am catching up. Congratulations to your dad for another great buck! 

See that ya'll still have plenty to look at and get excited about down there. Keep it coming.

TH


----------



## FISH TAILS

Good luck this evening John let's see some pictures of the beast on the ground!! Brett hope you find one you like also make the season start right again with your big Buck down in bow season.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Good luck guys. Can't wait to see some pics. Thanks for the updates 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Trouthunter said:


> Been busy and behind and am catching up. Congratulations to your dad for another great buck!
> 
> See that ya'll still have plenty to look at and get excited about down there. Keep it coming.
> 
> TH


Thanks TH! It's a hit son of a gun this eve!



FISH TAILS said:


> Good luck this evening John let's see some pictures of the beast on the ground!! Brett hope you find one you like also make the season start right again with your big Buck down in bow season.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Josh... Five lease members are in the stands this eve. Hopefully someone slings an arrow. I am back in the same bow stand I have been hunting. Several doe, fawns and yearling bucks moving in now. The deer I'm hunting is known to come in very late when he does show so hope to get done pictures to post in the meantime. 
Thanks everyone for all the replies.its good to be back in the stand!


----------



## broadonrod

It hot today. This little fella is going to let it cool off a bit.


----------



## broadonrod

Think she knows I'm here


----------



## broadonrod

This monster buck just snuck in on me!


----------



## chugbug1120

He's looking for a class of milk and a bowl of DD!


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Good luck to all in the stands this evening. Anxiously awaiting pics. I sure hope somebody smacks something tonight.


----------



## broadonrod

Bucks moving late I guess. No big ones yet. One young 12... 
Any minute now  I hope.


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

Stay Alert!!!


----------



## broadonrod

Few minutes of light left. Still no show.


----------



## Brian P.

broadonrod said:


> This monster buck just snuck in on me!


That has to be top of the 2030 Shooter List !!!


----------



## broadonrod

Not looking to promising.


----------



## broadonrod

That was a slow one. Haven't heard from any of the other hunters yet. Hopefully their hunts were better and someone sling an arrow.


----------



## Big Guns 1971

This hot weather is killer... Hopefully this weekend's cooler weather will have them moving. I can't wait to see what happens. Good luck Everyone...


----------



## finz

Thanks for getting your *** back down to the ranch and getting us back in the loop!! LOL! Tell everyone good luck!


----------



## broadonrod

Brian P. said:


> That has to be top of the 2030 Shooter List !!!


It was a slow one for everybody this eve. Maybe I'm the morning.

Thanks for the replies fellas! I'm ready for the colder weather for sure.


----------



## broadonrod

Big Guns 1971 said:


> This hot weather is killer... Hopefully this weekend's cooler weather will have them moving. I can't wait to see what happens. Good luck Everyone...


Lots of hunters this week. Lots of target trophies. I'm ready to see one hit the ground.


----------



## broadonrod

finz said:


> Thanks for getting your *** back down to the ranch and getting us back in the loop!! LOL! Tell everyone good luck!


I'm glad to be back. Our first doe did catch an arrow this eve. Lots of that happening the next 2 weeks :/.. Has to be done. 
Let me know when you get a break and want to come down.


----------



## Gearman

So if this thread is like going to see a movie, all the previews are just about over and I think we are about to to see one very bad *** movie!!! Good luck over the next 5 days as I am looking forward to seeing some big bucks hit the ground.


----------



## taylork555

Gearman said:


> So if this thread is like going to see a movie, all the previews are just about over and I think we are about to to see one very bad *** movie!!! Good luck over the next 5 days as I am looking forward to seeing some big bucks hit the ground.


x2

80+ pages just during pre-season and bow season. Can't wait to follow the rest of y'all's season!


----------



## awesum

We want blood! We want blood!

LOL


----------



## Charlie Brown

taylork555 said:


> x2
> 
> 80+ pages just during pre-season and bow season. Can't wait to follow the rest of y'all's season!


Its much easier to keep up with if you change your settings to 60 post per page. LOL.


----------



## broadonrod

Gearman said:


> So if this thread is like going to see a movie, all the previews are just about over and I think we are about to to see one very bad *** movie!!! Good luck over the next 5 days as I am looking forward to seeing some big bucks hit the ground.


Working on it. 


taylork555 said:


> x2
> 
> 80+ pages just during pre-season and bow season. Can't wait to follow the rest of y'all's season!


Thanks! Hopefully one or 3 hit the ground this eve. 


awesum said:


> We want blood! We want blood!
> 
> LOL


Thanks for all the replies...

We are all back at it. All in the same blinds. Doe and young deer moving in now. 
I'm in here . As you can see my brush died lol.


----------



## broadonrod

Just babies so far.


----------



## broadonrod

Big 11  
Tons of yearlings. Not even a 2 year old here yet.


----------



## broadonrod

Still no real horns .. The does are thick.


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Still no real horns .. The does are thick.


Awesome pic. Good luck to all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Same young 12 from yesterday just showed up. 2 more about like him coming in now. Maybe it's fixing to turn on..


----------



## broadonrod

Few more youngsters moving in.


----------



## broadonrod

3 mature bucks waking in. Finally... Still have 10 minutes of light.


----------



## broadonrod

Ha! This old messed up guy broke his droptine off. He is a tank.


----------



## broadonrod

Several moving in but getting to dark for pics :/.


----------



## DR_Smith

Some good looking deer! Big deer are smart and wait for the cooler weather at night!


----------



## Castaway2

been following along for a couple years now. I have a question that has to with the ages. What age group are seeing being the most dominant? Are the 6.5 year olds ruling the rut most years or do the 10+ still have what it takes to rule the rut? I know that all ages will breed. But if a 10+ year old walks out in middle if the rut do others kinda dissipate or challenge? or is it that way a certain age and up? Or the old guys just stay to them self's and breed what they can letting the younger 6,7,8, year olds do all the fighting? 

sorry for the wordy question wanted to make sure i explained what i was curious about. 

Awesome deer as always.


----------



## broadonrod

Castaway2 said:


> been following along for a couple years now. I have a question that has to with the ages. What age group are seeing being the most dominant? Are the 6.5 year olds ruling the rut most years or do the 10+ still have what it takes to rule the rut? I know that all ages will breed. But if a 10+ year old walks out in middle if the rut do others kinda dissipate or challenge? or is it that way a certain age and up? Or the old guys just stay to them self's and breed what they can letting the younger 6,7,8, year olds do all the fighting?
> 
> sorry for the wordy question wanted to make sure i explained what i was curious about.
> 
> Awesome deer as always.


I guess our most aggressive rutting bucks are 5-7 years old. 2-4 year olds run crazy but seem to do more looking and fighting than breeding. The 8 year olds do a lot of breeding but seem to be more patient and cautious fighting hard only when they need to instead looking for a fight. The 9-10 year olds are breeding. They tend to pick out the does when nobody is around so to speak. I have seen several with their does during rut but not fast to defend their honor.


----------



## broadonrod

Update on John. He had his buck at 15 yards but never gave him the angle he wanted to sling an arrow. Maybe this eve. That's 26 hunts John put in for this buck. He almost made it happen.


----------



## Castaway2

broadonrod said:


> I guess our most aggressive rutting bucks are 5-7 years old. 2-4 year olds run crazy but seem to do more looking and fighting than breeding. The 8 year olds do a lot of breeding but seem to be more patient and cautious fighting hard only when they need to instead looking for a fight. The 9-10 year olds are breeding. They tend to pick out the does when nobody is around so to speak. I have seen several with their does during rut but not fast to defend their honor.


Thanks for the reply... Pretty much what I was thinking.

Good luck durning rifle opener

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith

im assuming you all have started to hit the stands this evening??!!? Praying for you all to lay several of those BIG DEER down!!! cant wait to see the pics!


----------



## broadonrod

7 hunters in the blinds. Three of us have deer we after. The others are looking for one. I'm covered up right now. All youngsters so far.


----------



## broadonrod

This young fella seems to be first one in everyday.


----------



## broadonrod

He's not the smartest deer on the ranch. Lol
This buck could be a nice deer in a few years.


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

Maybe the rain and little cooler Temps will help your guys close the deal. Good luck!!


----------



## broadonrod

WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> Maybe the rain and little cooler Temps will help your guys close the deal. Good luck!!


Sand bagger  lol
Time for you to show


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

I'm pulling for you guys hoping y'all get to sling some arrows at some monsters. Good luck to y'all and can't wait to see y'all Sunday.


----------



## broadonrod

Couple of more mature bucks moving in now.


----------



## broadonrod

this buck headed into bow range. I have a decoy now.


----------



## broadonrod

Glad to see a couple of buck over 3 years old move in early. 5 yards... Just not the right buck.


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

What a good looking buck. Sure hope the rite one shows !


----------



## broadonrod

southtexastrophyhunter said:


> What a good looking buck. Sure hope the rite one shows !


I have a lot of good deer now. Hopefully he shows! 4 new bucks I haven't seen before as well.


----------



## rut-ro

southtexastrophyhunter said:


> I'm pulling for you guys hoping y'all get to sling some arrows at some monsters. Good luck to y'all and can't wait to see y'all Sunday.


What are you after this year? That monster 8 you got last year will be hard to beat. Good luck to all


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Hell yea brother, just may show at any minute....stay alert !! Lol


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

rut-ro said:


> What are you after this year? That monster 8 you got last year will be hard to beat. Good luck to all


Yea you are rite bud, that was a buck of a lifetime as far as I'm concerned. As far as what I'm after I have a beautiful drop tine buck that I chased for a while last time I was down and never really got a good look at him. I'm going back Sunday in hopes that he showes again and gives me a really good look to see if he's ready to be taken.


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Come on John. I'm rooting for you... 26 hunts and no deer yet? Thats crazy. Good luck and go get him.


----------



## DR_Smith

Great pics as usual! I guess it's a great thing the young bucks are hitting the feed early and staying on it! They don't get big without starting early!


----------



## bowmansdad

It's been quiet for a couple of hours, hope some blood was spilled!


----------



## broadonrod

Well John had his buck at 20 yards this eve. Still no good angle. John passed the shot. 

Joe had his deer at 15 yards. His buck came in spooky. Rolled out after 30 seconds. 

My buck was a no show :/...

We are watching the end of everyone's videos from today now. Little campfire juice and good times.


----------



## broadonrod

Guess on this bucks score from video this eve. I know impossible but here is a target deer. Dark/30 this eve. Fifteen maybe 16 storable points.


----------



## broadonrod

That's a lot of lbs going over those hog panels.


----------



## sotexhookset

broadonrod said:


> Guess on this bucks score from video this eve. I know impossible but here is a target deer. Dark/30 this eve. Fifteen maybe 16 storable points.


15-16?....210". I'll give y'all $1000 for a shot at him if that's a cull! Lol. Badass deer.


----------



## Big Guns 1971

broadonrod said:


> Guess on this bucks score from video this eve. I know impossible but here is a target deer. Dark/30 this eve. Fifteen maybe 16 storable points.


Kind of hard to get an accurate score with the picture being taken at dark 30 but he's one hell of a buck for sure. Hopefully it will happen for john soon. That's a great deer he is after... Good luck everyone and let the good times roll. :brew2:


----------



## broadonrod

Good day for the deer lol


----------



## broadonrod

They hit this spot on  been raining here since 1:00 am


----------



## Reynolds4

That's going to make for a sloppy weekend!


----------



## elkhunter49

Dang Brett I'd love to be in a blind right now. I've gotten some great rainy day photos in the past! When the rain breaks it's going to be ON!!!!!


----------



## Gearman

broadonrod said:


> this buck headed into bow range. I have a decoy now.


That deer looks like he has a little bit of genetics from the deer Tyler Shot last Jan. Tylers deer was not even close to the size but he has little things and remind me of him.


----------



## broadonrod

elkhunter49 said:


> Dang Brett I'd love to be in a blind right now. I've gotten some great rainy day photos in the past! When the rain breaks it's going to be ON!!!!!


3" today. Hopefully it's done for the evening hunt. Those bucks are still kicking. Was that 3 or 4 years ago?


----------



## broadonrod

Reynolds4 said:


> That's going to make for a sloppy weekend!


Yes Sr. 1" yesterday and 3" today. Nasty for sure.

Check out this giant chupacabra my son found this morning .


----------



## elkhunter49

broadonrod said:


> 3" today. Hopefully it's done for the evening hunt. Those bucks are still kicking. Was that 3 or 4 years ago?


Those two are from 3 years ago!! Heres a couple more from the same set that day.


----------



## broadonrod

elkhunter49 said:


> Those two are from 3 years ago!! Heres a couple more from the same set that day.


Nice Bev. Thanks for the pictures. These bucks are still walking around at that stand. John and I are back to hunting our bucks this eve. Joe is hunting another stand this eve. It is to wet for him to get to the blind he has been hunting his deer at. 
Monica is doing a little scouting with little man this eve. I'm looking forward to seeing her video tonight. She is in a stand we haven't hunted at all this season. It should be a good evening. Little cooler and overcast now. I have a lot of deer moving in already.


----------



## broadonrod

First buck in today. This young buck had some great potential to become a monster LF buck. He is a regular here most hunts.


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> First buck in today. This young buck had some great potential to become a monster LF buck. He is a regular here most hunts.


Nice young deer. He has all the makings of a monster for sure. Good luck to all y'all hope to see some BBD pics this evening. Looking forward to getting down there myself. Thanks for the updates.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Old faithful just walked in. Another nice up and comer that's usually here at this stand all the time.


----------



## broadonrod

Nothing but youngsters so far.


----------



## rudytail10

Nice split g2 and G3. He's gonna be fun one to watch over the next few years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

I really like the looks of this little fella. 
Lots of bucks moving in now.


----------



## broadonrod

Lots of bucks. Best hunt this week so far. Still no mature bucks. I'm feeling it this eve. â˜ºï¸


----------



## broadonrod

Another beautiful young up and comer moving in. Covered in 3 year olds.


----------



## broadonrod

Another nice youngster. No trash just a slick 10. He must not be eating as much DD . Just kidding. 
Some older bucks making their way in now.


----------



## broadonrod

Here is an older buck that's a regular at this stand.


----------



## DR_Smith

broadonrod said:


> Here is an older buck that's a regular at this stand.


That looks like it would make a good cull buck!! Well trophy cull!


----------



## bowmansdad

Great pics, Brett! Love the up and comers but the old bruisers are special, magnificent warriors! Good luck to everyone, I'm heading to West Texas to cull some axis does so we can make sausage. I'll be off the net until Wednesday or so, congratulations in advance!


----------



## broadonrod

John's buck showed up again but no clean shot, too many deer in the way. 
Monica saw a deer she liked we will see what happens there tomorrow she is on the fence about him. He is getting really old not the best buck at her stand just older than we thought. 
Bob has a deer picked out he is hunting in the morning opening rifle season. 
I'm on little man duty so bow hunting for me is our lol. He is a handful Lol! 
Joe has a nice buck picked out he is going to attempt to slide into that mud pit in the morning and hunt his buck. 

Here is a picture off the TV screen live from camp we are watching videos from this evening .


----------



## tstorm5

broadonrod said:


> too many deer in the way.


LOL, Oh the humanity!!! Nice Pic!


----------



## jgale

Good luck to all this morning! Hoping to see some giant bucks down!


----------



## FISH TAILS

Looking forward to seeing some BBD pictures today!! Good luck to all the hunters going out this morning.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gearman

Man Brett our river bottom was good to hunt all the way till yesterday, we had a storm sit in top of us all day yesterday and it turned into a wash out. What sucked is my house 15 miles away never got a drop. Maybe I can pull off a Sunday hunt but until then you guys need to pick up the slack for me. Good luck this weekend and I hope your wife get a beast, she has certainly put in the time so let's hope the deer gods provide her a great opportunity. Big question is will this be the year that little man pulls the trigger and if so are you go to work him up the ladder or turn him lose on a book deer for his first deer? If it was me and my son I know it would be a hard choice for me but knowing your son I am sure he is a good shot and more then ready to pull the trigger.


----------



## rudytail10

Ok the suspense is killing me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith

rudytail10 said:


> Ok the suspense is killing me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


^ X2


----------



## chazenreds

I hope they are not searching for a lost deer. Probably just celebrating.


----------



## elkhunter49

They are very,very careful about what gets killed there. I'll be surprised if anyone pulled the trigger this morning!


----------



## broadonrod

Well no show for Bob.
No show for John.
Monica passed 3 monsters this morning and had second thoughts about the old buck she saw yesterday. He is older than we thought after watching him 4 years. His knees are actually pointing in from arthritis lol. He did show up and I think she may let the others walk and hunt this buck. I thought the deer may be 7 years old but I think by watching the video from last year and yesterday he may be 9 years old or so. He added prob 20" this year. We all hope she takes him. 
Joe still couldn't get to his stand very wet on parts of the ranch. 
Thanks a million for all the replies!
Hope to have good news and deer on the ground this evening!


----------



## broadonrod

I'm with Monica this eve. First buck to show up.


----------



## broadonrod

A few more moving in.


----------



## finz

You better quit jacking around with pics if You are with the BOSS.. LOL


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> I'm with Monica this eve. First buck to show up.


Man you must have been a good boy to get to sit at her stand lol. Good luck to her and all the others.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elkhunter49

No. 1 L/F stand in the state IMHO. Get some good pics Brett. Man ..... talk about a target rich environment.


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Good luck to all in the stand this evening. Anxiously awaiting BBD reports !


----------



## Charlie Brown

Here is a picture off the TV screen live from camp we are watching videos from this evening .[/QUOTE]

 holy bat *****. Awesome deer. I don't think I've seen that background before, this must be Monica's. What's with the timber in the feee pin?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Gearman said:


> Man Brett our river bottom was good to hunt all the way till yesterday, we had a storm sit in top of us all day yesterday and it turned into a wash out. What sucked is my house 15 miles away never got a drop. Maybe I can pull off a Sunday hunt but until then you guys need to pick up the slack for me. Good luck this weekend and I hope your wife get a beast, she has certainly put in the time so let's hope the deer gods provide her a great opportunity. Big question is will this be the year that little man pulls the trigger and if so are you go to work him up the ladder or turn him lose on a book deer for his first deer? If it was me and my son I know it would be a hard choice for me but knowing your son I am sure he is a good shot and more then ready to pull the trigger.


I think I'm going to let him shoot a few does this year and a lot of rabbits. A few pigs a Javalinas. 
I want him to learn to hunt and not just shoot. He would rather hunt rabbits 7 days a week if he could lol. Thanks for the replies my friend!


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for all the replies 

This evening we saw lots of new bucks. Some very nice ones we have not seen this year. 
None of the 4 target deer showed this eve. 
Bobs deer no show, johns deer no show, Joes deer no show and Monica's buck no show as well. I'm hunting with Monica again in the morning. Jimmie is going to try and video Bobs hunt. Joe is going with Joe to video. John is heading out first thing in the morning for a few days. 

This is what makes hunting low fence wild deer so exciting to me. 
Putting in 10 20 30 days or even more to try and get on a trophy buck can be frustrating but definitely a lot of fun. 

Hopefully in the morning one of the hunters get lucky. 

Thanks again for all the kind words and replies.


----------



## AirbornXpress

That's right Brett you said it!!!
"It's all about the hunt"
Thanks for sharing it with us
Your a good man


----------



## broadonrod

Fingers crossed! 
Me and the boss are back at it.


----------



## pacontender

Hope she lays over a monster.


----------



## broadonrod

Monica's buck is here


----------



## Bull Minnow

Hope she gets him!!!!


----------



## DR_Smith

Good luck Monica!! 

You said it perfect, ita about the hunt itself. Finding a good spot, setting feeders, building and setting stands and then the adrenaline rush to see what comes. Everything together creates an amazing feeling! All the hard work paying off and harvesting an amazing animal!


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

Hope she gets him!!


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Monica's buck is here


Hope she nails him. Good luck to all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Well... He jumped in the feed station and ate protein for 30-40 minutes. Jumped out the back of feed pen and walked off. No good, comfortable shot so he walks again. 
Bobs buck was a no show.
Joe's buck was a no show. 
There were some new good bucks seen this morning again. 
Monica is headed home so I'll be back in the bow stand hunting my buck this eve. 
Joe will still be on his buck. 
Chris is coming in today to hunt the buck he has been after. 
John headed home this morning.
Bob is heading out as well. 
3 more lease members will be searching for one this eve. 
We may try and do a group "live" hunt this afternoon.
It was an exciting morning even though nothing hit the ground. 

Thanks again for all the replies. 
Here is a nice old buck from this morning. He really did well this year.


----------



## broadonrod

Seems like all the mature bucks are hitting the DD just does and young bucks eating corn.


----------



## Gearman

Sorry to hear your wife didn't have a good shot this morning but glad to hear she didn't force the shot. Anytime I have ever rushed a shot or took one that I didn't feel good about always ended up bad. I think your plan with your son is pretty solid. Having him learn the process while hunting does gives you a chance to see that he understands shot placement. Just like with everything you have done from fishing to hunting I am sure you will have a great plan for him to where he becomes one of the best deer hunters he could be. Heck his passion could be hunting rabbits for the next 5 years. Think of the fun you and him will have when he gets just a little bit older. Very cool to think about, you have made so many other kids hunting dreams come true so I am sure there is a long list of people that would do anything for you and your family!! Good luck tonight


----------



## DR_Smith

do you have any pics of Monicas buck, or are you waiting until the blood hits the ground?!?! 
Also, the deer on your ranch are a lot bigger then many other parts of the state. 150lb on hoof is a monster around my area. Do you recommend to the hunters use "X" caliber or bigger (like some ranches or other states), or any ethical round as long as they have good shot placement? My fav is my 22-250 and right shot placement deer don't move. my new one i'm playing with is the 6.8spc..

what is Monica shooting? where is your recommended shot placement? Break both shoulders or behind first into back shoulder (like archery) or high neck?

Sorry for all the questions and Thanks again for all the posts! Exciting to see all the deer not pen raised!!


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> do you have any pics of Monicas buck, or are you waiting until the blood hits the ground?!?!
> Also, the deer on your ranch are a lot bigger then many other parts of the state. 150lb on hoof is a monster around my area. Do you recommend to the hunters use "X" caliber or bigger (like some ranches or other states), or any ethical round as long as they have good shot placement? My fav is my 22-250 and right shot placement deer don't move. my new one i'm playing with is the 6.8spc..
> 
> what is Monica shooting? where is your recommended shot placement? Break both shoulders or behind first into back shoulder (like archery) or high neck?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions and Thanks again for all the posts! Exciting to see all the deer not pen raised!!


When we took this ranch the average body weights were around 160 field dressed. Protein added weight. The protein we are feeding now is really adding weight. 
A mature buck now here is averaging 200 lbs dressed and a few 220-235 field dressed. 
We took one last year that weighed 237 lbs dressed and 287 lbs on the hoof.

Our minimum caliber is a 243. Monica shoots a 300 WSM.
With a 243 we don't expect an exit. That can make a deer very hard to track.

I like to break both shoulders or straight broadside just behind the shoulder. We don't use ballistic tip rounds. I would prefer any more solid round over ballistic tips. They just don't exit and with the heavy brush here in South Texas we want an exit. 
Most of our group niw has converted to bow hunting. It has made many of our hunts a lot more challenging and fun. Several deer we've hunted has taken 40-60 hunts to get on them. When you do get the shot it is exciting for sure. 
All aside though my favorite overall gun I own is a 22-250. We shoot many of our does, coyotes, hogs and Javalinas with that round.


----------



## broadonrod

Gearman said:


> Sorry to hear your wife didn't have a good shot this morning but glad to hear she didn't force the shot. Anytime I have ever rushed a shot or took one that I didn't feel good about always ended up bad. I think your plan with your son is pretty solid. Having him learn the process while hunting does gives you a chance to see that he understands shot placement. Just like with everything you have done from fishing to hunting I am sure you will have a great plan for him to where he becomes one of the best deer hunters he could be. Heck his passion could be hunting rabbits for the next 5 years. Think of the fun you and him will have when he gets just a little bit older. Very cool to think about, you have made so many other kids hunting dreams come true so I am sure there is a long list of people that would do anything for you and your family!! Good luck tonight


You are to kind my brother. We do enjoy teaching and hunting with the youngster here on our leases When we have kiddoes on the ranch it seems like everyone here puts them first. It was almost an argument here yesterday about who was getting to taking my little man to the stand with them while I was hunting with Monica lol. 
It's a great feeling having a great group of folks to hunt with. It took a while to get the kind of hunters we have in this place now. 
Kids need help learning now its molding then for their future. 
Just got done running protein station traps. 
Little man has learned how to set, wire and bait the traps. He now shoots his catches as we go. They grow up so fast!

Thanks again for all the kind words and replies. Hopefuly one of us out smarts one of these big bucks this evening.


----------



## broadonrod

Little man and grandpa.


----------



## broadonrod

Here is a camp buck Joe videoed this morning. He is showing indicators everywhere. This could end up being a monster. He added a lot of inches last year and this year. Another year or two of Double Down for him and he should be ready to hang in the wall.


----------



## SafetyMan

broadonrod said:


> Little man and grandpa.


This picture is a true "wall hanger"!


----------



## DR_Smith

Thanks for the reply! Great insight for sure. your knowledge is very appreciative not just for me, but I believe many other hunters as well.
Thanks again


----------



## broadonrod

SafetyMan said:


> This picture is a true "wall hanger"!


Love that one my self! Thanks


----------



## broadonrod

Get out of my Double Down buck of the day! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Back in the same bow stand. Lots of doe and yearlings here already. Could be the day.. Fingers crossed.


----------



## elkhunter49

broadonrod said:


> Back in the same bow stand. Lots of doe and yearlings here already. Could be the day.. Fingers crossed.


Good Luck Brett :clover::clover::clover::clover:


----------



## rudytail10

Good luck to y'all. Hope y'all getem. Look forward to getting down there and seeing some monsters. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

That is a cool video clip!! Big boys like those feeders full of double down all to themselves.


----------



## Fishin4tails

broadonrod said:


> Back in the same bow stand. Lots of doe and yearlings here already. Could be the day.. Fingers crossed.


Hope the one y'all are looking for comes out and gives a shot. Can't wait for more pics.


----------



## broadonrod

Lot going on but no big boys yet.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks fellas. Well first buck in.. Same buck everyday. Same picture of him jumping in the same place lol. This buck is pretty easy to pattern lol. 
Couple of more young bucks headed in. Same bucks I've been posting from this bow blind.


----------



## broadonrod

....


----------



## broadonrod

Not good for bow hunting. Hopefully they leave soon.


----------



## pacontender

broadonrod said:


> Not good for bow hunting. Hopefully they leave soon.


My wife's family used to have a javelina for a pet. Caught it when it was smaller than that one. It was like a dog. Her mom would go to HEB in San Antonio and it would walk next to her in the store. Said it was a great guard dog.


----------



## broadonrod

These need to leave. Lots of deer but keeping their distance. Still no mature bucks.


----------



## broadonrod

pacontender said:


> My wife's family used to have a javelina for a pet. Caught it when it was smaller than that one. It was like a dog. Her mom would go to HEB in San Antonio and it would walk next to her in the store. Said it was a great guard dog.


Ive always heard they make cool pets.

These youngsters are just waiting on them to leave lol.


----------



## Cody C

Have y'all estimated how much feed on average each deer eats? 
Don't get fat on a diet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gearman

Loan them an arrow Brett and they will leave  kinda puts a kink in Thropy hunting though. Trust me bud it could be worse, dry as a bone here for months and the day before rifle season we flood out haha. Time to head to our ranch in Gonzales I guess and put in some time. You should have some cool weather and maybe tomorrow you can get it done.


----------



## jgale

I hope the hunters get a chance to sling an arrow/bullet soon! I'm looking forward to seeing some bloody pics. Good luck guys/gals!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## awesum

Well, after being offshore tuna fishing since early Friday I had some catching up to do here.

Great read and great pics. I sure hope we get some hunting weather soon. I haven't even thought about going down to my blinds here at my place yet.

Keep 'em coming Brett!

Good luck :clover:


----------



## Gearman

I thought this was a cold front but I walked the little one to school and it was hot and muggy still. Friday we had rain sit over our property on the navasota and our island got Flooded. Figured maybe I could pull off a muddy hunt sunday then these rains hit. Sorry for the false cool front report Brett, I am sure it is muggy down there. Crazy warm weather so far


----------



## broadonrod

Cody C said:


> Have y'all estimated how much feed on average each deer eats?
> Don't get fat on a diet!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't tried to figure that out. Some bucks eat at a feed station 7 days a week 1-2-3 times a day. Some visit the stations 1 time a day and some ad few times as once a week or so. 
The bucks we are seeing grow the most and put on the most inches seem to be the ones at the protein stations the most. 
I have seen deer eat out of the free choice feeders for an hour. Others just a few minutes. All deer seem to be different as far as consumption. Getting our young deer "hooked" on the feed I think is improving our heard. Our young bucks are the best we have ever seen them IMO. 
Feeding close to water and feeding year round is important to us now. . I like to get them addicted young. Every deer is different in how much they eat and it is showing. The bucks and does feed at different times. This is pattern we see at each feed location.


----------



## broadonrod

Gearman said:


> Loan them an arrow Brett and they will leave  kinda puts a kink in Thropy hunting though. Trust me bud it could be worse, dry as a bone here for months and the day before rifle season we flood out haha. Time to head to our ranch in Gonzales I guess and put in some time. You should have some cool weather and maybe tomorrow you can get it done.


Hope you get dried out soon. We need some cold weather!



jgale said:


> I hope the hunters get a chance to sling an arrow/bullet soon! I'm looking forward to seeing some bloody pics. Good luck guys/gals!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Working on it Jason! Still no shows this morning. One will screw up soon... I hope.



awesum said:


> Well, after being offshore tuna fishing since early Friday I had some catching up to do here.
> 
> Great read and great pics. I sure hope we get some hunting weather soon. I haven't even thought about going down to my blinds here at my place yet.
> 
> Keep 'em coming Brett!
> 
> Good luck :clover:


Good luck! Thanks for the reply. Hopefully this evening someone gets an arrow in one here!

Thanks for the replies fellas!


----------



## broadonrod

Get out of my Double Down buck of the day! 
#2





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Like out Double Down Deer Feed Facebook page and see more deer pictures daily. See what customers are saying about DD.
http://m.facebook.com/Double.Down.Deer.Feed


----------



## broadonrod

Headed to water.


----------



## broadonrod

Tip of the week on coyote control.
Our new way of trying some predator control. It's working great, 3 coyotes in 4 nights.
First off we build a 16 x 16' square pen.
Second we cut four holes in the 36 inch hog panels just large enough for a coyote to go through.
Third we dump deer guts or a hog inside the pen.
Forth we set snares and all four holes. 
Fifth you can see the results. Shoot and drag off lol. 
Just thought I would share this because it is working well! 
We are building these throughout the ranch.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

*Coyote Control*

My uncle made a living for several years as a State of Texas employee killing coyotes. He indicated snares around fence holes was his go to choice.


----------



## broadonrod

Whitebassfisher said:


> My uncle made a living for several years as a State of Texas employee killing coyotes. He indicated snares around fence holes was his go to choice.


We have been doing that for years very effective and just started building these pens it has been deadly on the coyotes this week. You can see the whole we cut with bolt cutters next to Matt's foot


----------



## jgale

broadonrod said:


> Working on it Jason! Still no shows this morning. One will screw up soon... I hope.


I remember all too well chasing my big boy last year. I definitely had a love/hate relationship chasing low fence big bucks at that point! Thankfully he couldn't stay away from the feed station and finally came back in and messed up while I was there  They don't get big and old being stupid!


----------



## broadonrod

Headed out getting a late start I'm going to move over one stand. I'm still hunting the same buck but I have a feeling he may be going to another blind. It's going to be nice to see some different bucks ..


----------



## broadonrod

This is a good sign. This is the first buck in this eve. I have been watching this buck everyday at the other stand 7/10 of a mike away!


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> This is a good sign. This is the first buck in this eve. I have been watching this buck everyday at the other stand 7/10 of a mike away!


Man he's gonna be one to watch over the years.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finz

broadonrod said:


> This is a good sign. This is the first buck in this eve. I have been watching this buck everyday at the other stand 7/10 of a mike away!


Nice!! Good luck!


----------



## broadonrod

Bucks are moving in to the feed stations.


----------



## broadonrod

This buck just got added to the kiddos list. Time for him to be removed from the herd.


----------



## STXbowhunt

broadonrod said:


> Tip of the week on coyote control.
> 
> Our new way of trying some predator control. It's working great, 3 coyotes in 4 nights.
> 
> First off we build a 16 x 16' square pen.
> 
> Second we cut four holes in the 36 inch hog panels just large enough for a coyote to go through.
> 
> Third we dump deer guts or a hog inside the pen.
> 
> Forth we set snares and all four holes.
> 
> Fifth you can see the results. Shoot and drag off lol.
> 
> Just thought I would share this because it is working well!
> 
> We are building these throughout the ranch.


Great idea!

Good luck this afternoon.


----------



## broadonrod

STXbowhunt said:


> Great idea!
> 
> Good luck this afternoon.


Thanks. I see a buck with a good head on him now. Can't tell alot about him he is in the brush rubbing on a tree. Can just see he looks big. 
The tree is going to be in bad shape he is not playing around. Hope in comes out..


----------



## Big Guns 1971

broadonrod said:


> John's buck showed up again but no clean shot, too many deer in the way.
> Monica saw a deer she liked we will see what happens there tomorrow she is on the fence about him. He is getting really old not the best buck at her stand just older than we thought.
> Bob has a deer picked out he is hunting in the morning opening rifle season.
> I'm on little man duty so bow hunting for me is our lol. He is a handful Lol!
> Joe has a nice buck picked out he is going to attempt to slide into that mud pit in the morning and hunt his buck.
> 
> Here is a picture off the TV screen live from camp we are watching videos from this evening .


What type of system do you have to watch your deer feeder like that. That's 2 Cool for sure


----------



## broadonrod

Still haven't seen the one that was beating up the mesquite tree. Several others are moving in.


----------



## broadonrod

Here's another that just came in.


----------



## broadonrod

Another


----------



## broadonrod

Headed to the protein feeder.


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Is Monica trying to take her buck with a gun or bow? It's crazy how hard it is to get on a deer with so many other deer around.


----------



## Captn C

Big Guns 1971 said:


> Is Monica trying to take her buck with a gun or bow? It's crazy how hard it is to get on a deer with so many other deer around.


Speaking of your wife...did the buck she was hunting last year disappear totally...or just prove to be too elusive? If the latter...how is he looking this year?


----------



## broadonrod

Few minutes of light left.this buck just stepped in. Kinda cool he has 2 tweeners


----------



## broadonrod

Big Guns 1971 said:


> What type of system do you have to watch your deer feeder like that. That's 2 Cool for sure


That is off the TV watching out hunters videos


----------



## broadonrod

Big Guns 1971 said:


> Is Monica trying to take her buck with a gun or bow? It's crazy how hard it is to get on a deer with so many other deer around.


She is rifle hunting this year. She doesn't have the time to put into 40 or 50 days of bow hunting for one deer now that my boys started school. She's limited on her time. She is still too picky in my opinion LOL .


----------



## broadonrod

Captn C said:


> Speaking of your wife...did the buck she was hunting last year disappear totally...or just prove to be too elusive? If the latter...how is he looking this year?


The story on her deer from last year is a sad one. I never put it 2cool and never put it out to the public but the deer she was hunting she did have a shot at last year. Long story short the deer was wounded with an arrow. It was our first lost trophy in about eight years. It also would've probably been our biggest deer ever. The deer jumped from 165 inches to about 220 was our estimate. The deer was hit in the shoulder and was seen 36 days later at the same stand by one of my guides. The guide did not have a gun on that day but did videotape the deer. 
Monica put in a total of 84 hunts on this buck after he was wounded. I do not think the deer lived unfortunately . We watched this buck for nine years and estimated him to be 12 years old. That sounds far-fetched but it is true we watch this deer for so many years and he exploded. The deer never exceeded in our opinion 175 inches during the 8 years before. The day she saw him she literally flipped. I was with her when the deer was hit the deer moved forward just as she released the arrow and it hit him in the shoulder breaking his shoulder. The arow fell out and the deer walked off I really figured the deer was OK or at least would live until gun season. He did just that she hunted him 24 hunts in a row the day she went home is when Joe saw the deer he was never seen again after that day. My guess is the coyotes got him he was carrying his shoulder 100%. It is very sad but it does happen and she has not overcome that since then which is another reason she is rifle hunting now. You will not meet a woman that is more devoted or hard-core than she is Deer Hunting. She has passed bigger deer than anybody on the ranch just due to age. She will not take a deer from her stand unless she feels it is his last year to live no matter the score. This is probably the reason why she has so many big deer at her stand. When I sat with her the other day we had four deer between 175 and 200 inches that morning. She had a good shot in my opinion at the deer she has hunting this year but did not take it. She wanted to make sure the shot was clean . She is bound and determined to hunt the oldest of those bucks. Like I said no matter the score she tries to choose the oldest Buck she has at her location.


----------



## broadonrod

This evening was really cool we just got through watching videos from the evening hunts about 15 minutes ago . My dad videoed a 200 inch deer. I ended up seeing two giant deer that would both easily make 200 just at dark one of them was really nice and a big surprise. What was really cool is one of them was a new deer we haven't seen this year. I may end up changing my mind and hunt the new buck I saw this eve. That is one reason I didn't post for the last 30 minutes before dark I had these deer close and my heart was pounding. Two other giants were seeing this evening that we have not seen yet this year but both of them were too young to take as trophies so they will get a pass. Four out of five of the big deer we saw this evening will be left to see what they do on another year of Double Down. One of the deer I saw this evening is of age and added a lot of inches but I don't think he will be easy to hunt. Last year we only saw him three days out of the entire season. This evening he came in almost almost after dark what a monster! This is one thing about not running trail cameras all season that makes it so fun. These bucks can be very hard to hunt without a tracking system on them . All of these bucks are in a very safe central location of the ranch so we are really not worried about losing them to neighbors but finding them before they break tines can be a real challenge. I think I am going to sit in the same spot tomorrow and try my best to get pictures of these bucks or at least the new one... If I do I will post a picture of him.

Thanks again for all the replies! Hopefully one of these bucks slip up soon.
Brett


----------



## Charlie Brown

Thanks for sharing the unfortunate story of Monica's buck. Its deer hunting, it happens. She/Y'all sound passionate about hunting so i can only imagine how the mood was around camp. Can you post a pic of him? If not I understand.


----------



## tshort

Wow, sad but very interesting story on your wife's deer. Would dogs be able to find a carcass if in fact it was taken by a predator? Not sure if that's ever been tried before on an animal that's possibly been dead for a year. Not sure how much of the antlers would be left either.
Because of Monica's choice to only take deer just before they give up the ghost, have ya'll been able to see patterns on antler shrinkage in old deer or is the Double Down proving to give opposite results because they have no teeth left and are dependent on it? And do the large number of older bucks in her area seem to have any effect on numbers of younger bucks in that same area?
You've heard it a thousand times I'm sure, but thanks so much for the time and insight you put into all these posts and answering our sometimes crazy questions.
Good luck and I think I pretty much speak for about all of the watchers here when I say....I can't wait to see then next few deer that hit the ground.


----------



## tshort

....and not to sound, well, you know, but I want to see big balls!

That sounds really bad but for those that followed this post last year you probably know what I mean. :rotfl:


----------



## Redhunter84

Wow! It is definitely exciting! Keep us updated. Can't wait to read up on this evenings hunt.


----------



## FREON

Do you ever hunt in the morning Brett? Also, what do I win for being post # 1000....LOL


----------



## B&C

tshort said:


> ....and not to sound, well, you know, but I want to see big balls!
> 
> That sounds really bad but for those that followed this post last year you probably know what I mean. :rotfl:


I think he posted a video of him when the TV Show was there.


----------



## Captn C

broadonrod said:


> The story on her deer from last year is a sad one. I never put it 2cool and never put it out to the public but the deer she was hunting she did have a shot at last year. Long story short the deer was wounded with an arrow. It was our first lost trophy in about eight years. It also would've probably been our biggest deer ever. The deer jumped from 165 inches to about 220 was our estimate. The deer was hit in the shoulder and was seen 36 days later at the same stand by one of my guides. The guide did not have a gun on that day but did videotape the deer.
> Monica put in a total of 84 hunts on this buck after he was wounded. I do not think the deer lived unfortunately . We watched this buck for nine years and estimated him to be 12 years old. That sounds far-fetched but it is true we watch this deer for so many years and he exploded. The deer never exceeded in our opinion 175 inches during the 8 years before. The day she saw him she literally flipped. I was with her when the deer was hit the deer moved forward just as she released the arrow and it hit him in the shoulder breaking his shoulder. The arow fell out and the deer walked off I really figured the deer was OK or at least would live until gun season. He did just that she hunted him 24 hunts in a row the day she went home is when Joe saw the deer he was never seen again after that day. My guess is the coyotes got him he was carrying his shoulder 100%. It is very sad but it does happen and she has not overcome that since then which is another reason she is rifle hunting now. You will not meet a woman that is more devoted or hard-core than she is Deer Hunting. She has passed bigger deer than anybody on the ranch just due to age. She will not take a deer from her stand unless she feels it is his last year to live no matter the score. This is probably the reason why she has so many big deer at her stand. When I sat with her the other day we had four deer between 175 and 200 inches that morning. She had a good shot in my opinion at the deer she has hunting this year but did not take it. She wanted to make sure the shot was clean . She is bound and determined to hunt the oldest of those bucks. Like I said no matter the score she tries to choose the oldest Buck she has at her location.


Thanks Bret...you hunt long enough it will happen. I've lost a couple my self and I know it's a tough ill to swallow!

The place we leased in Port Lavaca for 19 years...if you cut the deer any where the coyotes would track it down immediately and take it down. We never seen a wounded deer a second time, no matter how slight the wound was. Leave one over night to track the next morning and there was not much left the next day! We tried to control them but they wouldn't come to a call very well. We even hunted our "dumping area" and rarely ever seen them there in the daylight.

Good luck to her and all your hunters!


----------



## broadonrod

FREON said:


> Do you ever hunt in the morning Brett? Also, what do I win for being post # 1000....LOL


Lol! #1000 DD package headed your way. Pm me an address and shirt sizes.. 
As for the mornings yes.. Not as much as the evenings though. I usually get most of my business done in the mornings. I thank God regularly for the great folks at my office and a wonderful wife that allows me to do the things I love to do.

Thanks everyone for the replies and kind words!


----------



## tpool

broadonrod said:


> Lol! #1000 DD package headed your way. Pm me an address and shirt sizes..
> As for the mornings yes.. Not as much as the evenings though. I usually get most of my business done in the mornings. I thank God regularly for the great folks at my office and a wonderful wife that allows me to do the things I love to do.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the replies and kind words!


Awesome!!! But I heard it was going to be post #1004 this year. Just a rumor though 

T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## broadonrod

Here is the "Get out of my Double Down Deer Feed buck of the day"
#3





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tpool

broadonrod said:


> Here is the "Get out of my Double Down Deer Feed buck of the day"
> #3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's an amazing deer!

T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## ROBOWADER

YO BRETT, your gonna need youth sizes for Freon......LMAO



broadonrod said:


> Lol! #1000 DD package headed your way. Pm me an address and shirt sizes..
> As for the mornings yes.. Not as much as the evenings though. I usually get most of my business done in the mornings. I thank God regularly for the great folks at my office and a wonderful wife that allows me to do the things I love to do.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the replies and kind words!


----------



## 78thomas78

broadonrod said:


> The story on her deer from last year is a sad one. I never put it 2cool and never put it out to the public but the deer she was hunting she did have a shot at last year. Long story short the deer was wounded with an arrow. It was our first lost trophy in about eight years. It also would've probably been our biggest deer ever. The deer jumped from 165 inches to about 220 was our estimate. The deer was hit in the shoulder and was seen 36 days later at the same stand by one of my guides. The guide did not have a gun on that day but did videotape the deer.
> Monica put in a total of 84 hunts on this buck after he was wounded. I do not think the deer lived unfortunately . We watched this buck for nine years and estimated him to be 12 years old. That sounds far-fetched but it is true we watch this deer for so many years and he exploded. The deer never exceeded in our opinion 175 inches during the 8 years before. The day she saw him she literally flipped. I was with her when the deer was hit the deer moved forward just as she released the arrow and it hit him in the shoulder breaking his shoulder. The arow fell out and the deer walked off I really figured the deer was OK or at least would live until gun season. He did just that she hunted him 24 hunts in a row the day she went home is when Joe saw the deer he was never seen again after that day. My guess is the coyotes got him he was carrying his shoulder 100%. It is very sad but it does happen and she has not overcome that since then which is another reason she is rifle hunting now. You will not meet a woman that is more devoted or hard-core than she is Deer Hunting. She has passed bigger deer than anybody on the ranch just due to age. She will not take a deer from her stand unless she feels it is his last year to live no matter the score. This is probably the reason why she has so many big deer at her stand. When I sat with her the other day we had four deer between 175 and 200 inches that morning. She had a good shot in my opinion at the deer she has hunting this year but did not take it. She wanted to make sure the shot was clean . She is bound and determined to hunt the oldest of those bucks. Like I said no matter the score she tries to choose the oldest Buck she has at her location.


What a great story and read. Enjoyed every time I got the chance to be a guest with Josh. My wife hasn't every lost a deer but no matter how the good the shot was her first question is watch the video I don't know about my shot. Just having that feeling has her doing more shooting with the camera than with a gun/bow. It is truly an honor to have a wife that enjoys the outdoors. Thanks for the story bud.

Todd

--not my first post but lost my old account in the whole PW deal the site went through--


----------



## FREON

ROBOWADER said:


> YO BRETT, your gonna need youth sizes for Freon......LMAO


 Datz jest cuz I aint az ful of chit az U Junya!!  & Harbor said u need 2 respect yer elderz!!


----------



## broadonrod

tpool said:


> Awesome!!! But I heard it was going to be post #1004 this year. Just a rumor though
> 
> T-BONE
> (tpool)


# 1004 it is.. PM me info.


----------



## broadonrod

FREON said:


> Datz jest cuz I aint az ful of chit az U Junya!!  & Harbor said u need 2 respect yer elderz!!


On its way..


----------



## broadonrod

I'm in the same blind this evening. I am still hunting the same buck but really want to get a closer look at one of the big ones that came in after dark yesterday. Lots of deer moving in now. All youngsters so far.


----------



## broadonrod

tshort said:


> ....and not to sound, well, you know, but I want to see big balls!
> 
> That sounds really bad but for those that followed this post last year you probably know what I mean. :rotfl:


He is alive. Only seen once. I'll see if John still has that picture.


----------



## broadonrod

FREON said:


> Datz jest cuz I aint az ful of chit az U Junya!!  & Harbor said u need 2 respect yer elderz!!


Lol.. I'm glad I'm not the only one that catches heylll.


----------



## broadonrod

Lots of bucks moving in now. Still none corvette ones I'm hoping to see yet.


----------



## broadonrod

Several moving in.


----------



## broadonrod

Nice young buck.


----------



## broadonrod

This buck will always be easy to recognize. He has a crooked face!


----------



## Bret

Dang Brett, The pics just keep getting better and better.. Amazing what yall have done with those deer!


----------



## broadonrod

Bret said:


> Dang Brett, The pics just keep getting better and better.. Amazing what yall have done with those deer!


Thanks Bret! I'm seeing a lot of bucks but the one I'm hunting has become very illusive! Few more bucks coming in now.


----------



## broadonrod

Just not either of the bucks I'm hoping to see. Great evening. 15 minutes of light left...


----------



## broadonrod

Getting late but a couple of more nice bucks just walked in.


----------



## awesum

broadonrod said:


> This buck will always be easy to recognize. He has a crooked face!


Man that dude in back has some kind of neck on him. I can't imagine what he looks like when he's rutting


----------



## broadonrod

Couple more very nice ones just walked in but I can't get focused.. To dark. 
Headed to camp. What a great evening in South Texas!
Thanks again for all the replies and kind words! Hope one of the other hunters got their deer this eve..


----------



## B&C

Baby Giant!! He just keep getting bigger!


----------



## Redhunter84

broadonrod said:


> Here is the "Get out of my Double Down Deer Feed buck of the day"
> #3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome buck!


----------



## finz

Wow it just keeps getting better!! Thanks for keeping us in the loop!!


----------



## hankscke123

*dean*

Anyone heard of dean Startin Mexico deer season?


----------



## FFLack

Good luck this morning. Hope something hits the ground!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

I just got a text from Chris his wife Jennifer just took a Management Buck she was hunting this morning .


----------



## broadonrod

Chris and Jennifer are still not in ... One of the guys had to go to the back and help load the deer. He thinks the deer will weigh 275 lol! They couldn't get him in the jeep lol. No more DD for this old buck.


----------



## jgale

broadonrod said:


> Chris and Jennifer are still not in ... One of the guys had to go to the back and help load the deer. He thinks the deer will weigh 275 lol! They couldn't get him in the jeep lol. No more DD for this old buck.


Congrats Jen and Chris! That's awesome! If they couldn't load it that's a TOAD of a deer lol. Chris should be able to bench press that thing into the truck


----------



## Gearman

Nice buck right there, looks like she put a great shot on it as well. Congrats to her on a fine animal


----------



## rudytail10

Congrats Jen on an awesome buck. That guy is a toad for sure.


----------



## broadonrod

Look at the head on this old bruiser!


----------



## Reynolds4

Nice!


----------



## broadonrod

Here is the "Get out of my Double Down Deer Feed" buck of the day. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tpool

broadonrod said:


> # 1004 it is.. PM me info.


WOW!!! Thanks a lot Brett! I was just messing around LOL. I appreciate it! Man, it's sure refreshing for this mostly East Texas lifetime hunter (minus the years with the American Sportsman's Club - I miss that) to see these monsters grow up with great management principles! I look forward every morning and evening checking into this thread! Great work, and keep 'em coming!!!

Thanks again,
T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Look at the head on this old bruiser!


That's an old dude. What's his teeth look like.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian P.

What a great, old buck. He lived a great life out there on the ranch !! Congrats to her and all the folks growing some awesome deer.


----------



## FREON

broadonrod said:


> Chris and Jennifer are still not in ... One of the guys had to go to the back and help load the deer. He thinks the deer will weigh 275 lol! They couldn't get him in the jeep lol. No more DD for this old buck.


Hopefully she is entered in one of the contests. That hoss could possibly win heaviest buck.


----------



## 78thomas78

Congrats!


----------



## FISH TAILS

Congrats Jennifer and Chris looks like this year is starting out great! Brett keep the pictures coming!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Just got home missing my little man so I came home for a few days the guys are going to send me pictures from the stands. They are still there hunting a couple of trophy deer so I hate missing it but I hope they get them! 

Thanks for all the replies and comments. I'm going to try to keep the posts coming as they send me pictures for a couple of days. 
One of the guys put up a live trail cam on the feed station I was hunting my deer at last week and got a picture of him at 11:30 last night. I was glad to see he wasn't broken or anything yet but I can't wait to get back down there and start hunting him again. 

Here is a nice buck Jimmie just sent me live from the stand. Looks like a big eight point. Love those brow tines I haven't seen that deer before!


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Just got home missing my little man so I came home for a few days the guys are going to send me pictures from the stands. They are still there hunting a couple of trophy deer so I hate missing it but I hope they get them!
> 
> Thanks for all the replies and comments. I'm going to try to keep the posts coming as they send me pictures for a couple of days.
> One of the guys put up a live trail cam on the feed station I was hunting my deer at last week and got a picture of him at 11:30 last night. I was glad to see he wasn't broken or anything yet but I can't wait to get back down there and start hunting him again.
> 
> Here is a nice buck Jimmie just sent me live from the stand. Looks like a big eight point. Love those brow tines I haven't seen that deer before!


Beautiful deer. Good luck to all the guys this evening hope they get on their bucks. I bet little man was happy to see you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Beautiful deer. Good luck to all the guys this evening hope they get on their bucks. I bet little man was happy to see you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Making it hard with him starting school this year I've been used to him and Monica being able to come and go. . Can't wait to get them back to the ranch.

Here is a buck that has already lost an eye. Joe just sent this picture live from the stand.


----------



## broadonrod

From Joe. These two youngsters are getting after it.


----------



## broadonrod

Live from Joe.


----------



## Bret

broadonrod said:


> From Joe. These two youngsters are getting after it.


Great pics.... keep em coming!!!


----------



## broadonrod

From Matt


----------



## broadonrod

Matt again


----------



## broadonrod

One more from Matt


----------



## broadonrod

Jimmie just sent this pic of new buck we haven't seen yet that has small double drops. Looks super heavy. Could end up being a cool buck.


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Just getting caught back up... Congrats to Jen for taking that 8 point. Man that deer looked old with all of that grey skin. I hated to hear the story of Monica's deer. She hunted it hard and deserved that one. I know she felt sick but it happens to everyone at one time or another. I also know the feeling of the kids and wife having to leave deer camp because of school. It just isn't the same again until Thanksgiving and Christmas break. Good luck to everyone and also be safe and keep the pictures coming brother. You are doing a **** good job as usual. Double Down looks like it's the King of feeds, producing some of the biggest free range deer in Texas.


----------



## broadonrod

"Get out of my Double Down Deer Feed" deer of the day.
#4 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HookIt

broadonrod said:


> "Get out of my Double Down Deer Feed" deer of the day.
> #4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Giants! Absolute low fence giants!


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> "Get out of my Double Down Deer Feed" deer of the day.
> #4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WOW monster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captn C

Im not sure what format these *"Get out of my Double Down Deer Feed" deer of the day.* But I ant see them...Can someone save them in .jpe or what ever and repost them so I can see them...I've missed all four so far!


----------



## Redhunter84

broadonrod said:


> Chris and Jennifer are still not in ... One of the guys had to go to the back and help load the deer. He thinks the deer will weigh 275 lol! They couldn't get him in the jeep lol. No more DD for this old buck.





broadonrod said:


> "Get out of my Double Down Deer Feed" deer of the day.
> #4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Holy ****, lol! They keep getting bigger! True, Double Down giants!


----------



## broadonrod

5 hunters in the stands and no big deer yet. Looks like they may move late this eve for some reason.


----------



## Big Guns 1971

It's crazy watching these videos and pictures and seeing the ground tore up from so many deer moving in and out of the Double Down feeding stations. You don't even hardly see one blade of grass. It's simply amazing to see how much they love Double Down.


----------



## awesum

Captn C said:


> Im not sure what format these *"Get out of my Double Down Deer Feed" deer of the day.* But I ant see them...Can someone save them in .jpe or what ever and repost them so I can see them...I've missed all four so far!


Download this VLC video player. It's what I use and they work OK for me

https://www.videolan.org/vlc/


----------



## broadonrod

"Get out of my Double Down Deer Feed" buck of the day. #5

Here is a really nice up and comer that popped very nice this year.

Been super busy looking forward to getting back to the ranch. John almost got his buck yesterday. Very close.. Hope he gets the chance this evening! 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Before I start getting pictures from the guys this evening here is a buck my dad videoed yesterday. Lots of potential in this middle aged 9x5 buck. He will live a couple of more years on the protein before we take him and is in a great area of the ranch to get the opportunity. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captn C

awesum said:


> Download this VLC video player. It's what I use and they work OK for me
> 
> http://www.videolan.org/vlc/


Thanks!


----------



## broadonrod

Live from the stands.
Jimmie sent this nice 3 year old. This buck popped nice. I will put up a before and after picture of this deer when I get a chance . He could be 4 but I think from watching him last year he is prob a big 3 year old.


----------



## broadonrod

Joe has some bucks moving in. 
This buck we think is 8-9 years old. He grew a few inches. Prob 1" wider plus or minus 10-12" of overall growth this year.


----------



## broadonrod

Another from Joe. I love seeing these young bucks with kickers on multiple tines at this age.


----------



## broadonrod

Here is an old timer Matt just sent me. He is a 7x6 with counting his split G3's. Not a giant frame but pretty cool character.


----------



## broadonrod

Live from the stand.. Kinda live ... Just in from Chris. Little fighting action. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Guns 1971

broadonrod said:


> Live from the stand.. Kinda live ... Just in from Chris. Little fighting action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One can never get enough of the fighting action videos. Thanks


----------



## broadonrod

Big Guns 1971 said:


> One can never get enough of the fighting action videos. Thanks


Another hunter, Jimmie videoed a 26" wide buck locked up with another buck for 5 minutes this eve. They broke free at the end. It's already getting ugly on our place this year. Not rutting just getting territorial.


----------



## broadonrod

Just got a text. Joes just pulled the trigger.


----------



## bowmansdad

Congratulations, Joe, can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## broadonrod

bowmansdad said:


> Congratulations, Joe, can't wait to see the pics!


He is fired up. Just got off the phone with him. He hunted his buck since opening bow season and took him with a rifle this morning. I'm waiting on pictures and headed to the ranch now my self.


----------



## Redhunter84

What kind of buck is he hunting? Let's see some pictures!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Redhunter84 said:


> What kind of buck is he hunting? Let's see some pictures!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


 Joe is one of our three junior members. The junior members are hunting our high end trophy/management bucks. Mainly old bucks we have watched for several years that have maxed out in our opinion. we have six years of footage of the old buck Joe just took. The Buck had become very elusive this year. Joe has put in I don't know how many hunts so far for this deer before he finally made a mistake this morning of showing up in daylight hours . Joe is just now headed to camp he didn't want to drive by other hunters so here is the picture I got so far. What a beautiful big 10 point. Congrats to Joe you earned this old sucker for sure !
I will post more pictures with Joe later when they send them to me can't wait to get down there and put my hands on those horns ! Headed that way now .


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

Congratulations joe!!!!


----------



## broadonrod

Another picture. 
Anybody want to guess the field dress weight of this deer or the score I will post it this evening. This Buck is going to probably fool you due to his bodyweight he has lived on the Double Down since we started feeding it . This year he had his best rack ever !


----------



## Redhunter84

broadonrod said:


> Joe is one of our three junior members. The junior members are hunting our high end trophy/management bucks. Mainly old bucks we have watched for several years that have maxed out in our opinion. we have six years of footage of the old buck Joe just took. The Buck had become very elusive this year. Joe has put in I don't know how many hunts so far for this deer before he finally made a mistake this morning of showing up in daylight hours . Joe is just now headed to camp he didn't want to drive by other hunters so here is the picture I got so far. What a beautiful big 10 point. Congrats to Joe you earned this old sucker for sure !
> I will post more pictures with Joe later when they send them to me can't wait to get down there and put my hands on those horns ! Headed that way now .


Awesome! Congratulations Joe!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gearman

Man I am betting I am way off but I will say 168" and field dress 230#s very nice deer Joe Congrats!! True Double down monster


----------



## Redhunter84

Gearman said:


> Man I am betting I am way off but I will say 168" and field dress 230#s very nice deer Joe Congrats!! True Double down monster


I'm right there with you, 167", but I'd bet he's pushing 270#.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## sotexhookset

225 lb field dressed (280 on the hoof??) and 158". What a deer.


----------



## Redhunter84

Redhunter84 said:


> I'm right there with you, 167", but I'd bet he's pushing 270#.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


270 on the hoof.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack Rabbit

I want to thank all those who congratulated me on a deer of a lifetime. Joe and I put in over 26 hunts on this elusive Double Down giant. I want to thank Brett and all the members of the Holden pasture deer lease, who supported me and cheered me on during the pursuit of this trophy buck. We are waiting on Bretts arrival before we put a tape to my trophy. I suggest to everyone to make "Double Down Protin" a part of your heard management. The result is, "It's what we feed them ."


----------



## bowmansdad

I'm going with 172", 295 on the hoof and 240 dressed! Congratulations again, Joe, what a stud of a buck!


----------



## DR_Smith

Congratulations on an absolute trophy!!! I'm hoping to start double down this January and you are a great reminder of what it does! Ps. I'm jealous!! Great deer!!!


----------



## broadonrod

Haven't measured Joes buck yet but once again he is bigger than I thought. Lots of ground growth! What a tank!
I'll post pics later. We are hunting 2 trophies and have 2 Troph/management hunter guest with us this evening. We also have a few guest we invited hunting Doe and culls this eve. I'm in the stand covered up in does and young bucks already.


----------



## broadonrod

Few youngsters moving in for s bite of protein.


----------



## broadonrod

Another young buck. A nice buck is walking in now as I'm typing.


----------



## broadonrod

I'll get a pic of the other buck once he gets his head out of the spout. I have posted him before.
All that corn on the ground..can't get my bucks to eat it lol.. :/ they just keep going to that other stuff


----------



## broadonrod

Covered up now. Lots of bucks and its early. Just missing the one I'm after with 1 1/2 hours of light left.


----------



## broadonrod

Covered up. This buck is about to stick his head in the bow stand. lol
Most of the bucks I have here now are regulars at this location. 3 new bucks moving in now.


----------



## finz

broadonrod said:


> Covered up. This buck is about to stick his head in the bow stand. lol
> Most of the bucks I have here now are regulars at this location. 3 new bucks moving in now.


Hope your Buck shows up!! Good luck!


----------



## broadonrod

finz said:


> Hope your Buck shows up!! Good luck!


I'm looking.. Lots of bucks here now! Still have an hour. 
This buck is at 5 yards... I like this old bucks frame.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

broadonrod said:


> I'm looking.. Lots of bucks here now! Still have an hour.
> *This buck is at 5 yards...* I like this old bucks frame.


Obviously you have a camera that makes no noise.


----------



## broadonrod

Whitebassfisher said:


> Obviously you have a camera that makes no noise.


It's very quiet. It's built to do just this .. Here's how close he is on my cell phone


----------



## broadonrod

I know one hunter got his buck. Headed to camp! Can't wait to see this deer...


----------



## DR_Smith

Awesome!! Can't wait to see pics! Seems to be a good wkend!!


----------



## broadonrod

Joe and Claytons management bucks are both over 170 and both estimated to be 9 years old. Best antlers on both deer ever. We will give the contest scores tomorrow. I'll post more pics in a few minutes.
Joe 23" wide inside and Clayton 25" wide inside.


----------



## broadonrod

Joe left Clayton right. 
Both 10 points.


----------



## FISH TAILS

Congrats to both of you!!! Those are both toads. Wide and long beams with lots of character. Look forward to seeing more pictures and good luck to the rest of you in the morning!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Live


----------



## bowmansdad

Wow! I love those wide ones! Congratulations to both on your trophies!


----------



## broadonrod

Happy hunters! These bucks surprised us again! Their mass, main beams, tines and spread all fooled us with their body sizes. 
Year round DD.. = big old bruisers and ground growth for these hunters!


----------



## broadonrod

Finishing up.. Time for a beer


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Congratulations Joe and Clayton. You guys took some great deer. Brett that's crazy how close to the camera that buck was. I would be afraid to move and you're over there taking pictures. Once again very nice deer and great pictures.


----------



## broadonrod

Big Guns 1971 said:


> Congratulations Joe and Clayton. You guys took some great deer. Brett that's crazy how close to the camera that buck was. I would be afraid to move and you're over there taking pictures. Once again very nice deer and great pictures.


I set my self up for pictures when I get I. The blind. I really don't do that much moving when the deer get in close. The blinds are very dark inside. Usually if I scare a deer its from the light of my cell phone shining off my glasses lol. The video camera you see in some pics is already set up and I just punch a button to try and get the shot on video.

We have 10 hunters sittin in stands this morning. One hunting a 7 point. Another hunting a nice management buck, Jon and I are hinting 2 deer that are pretty big. Hopefully they all show this morning.

Thanks for the replies everyone! We are headed out looks like a nice cool morning.


----------



## broadonrod

Two hunters have their deer so far this morning so far. I still have deer moving in.


----------



## DR_Smith

That's awesome! Been a really good wkend! Hope your deer shows!


----------



## Whitebassfisher

In the old days, the shutter of cameras was fairly noisy for deer up close.
Now with digital cameras, I think (but don't know) some of the sounds are generated to let the photographer know what is going on, but those sounds may be able to be turned off.


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> That's awesome! Been a really good wkend! Hope your deer shows!


Not looking good for me this morning. "0" mature bucks showed up at my stand. Maybe this eve... Looking forward to seeing Shane's buck in person. He is an olds timer we think is about 11-12 years old. We have watched him for years. Matt says Shane is super happy the old buck has 4-5 kickers with a big 7 point main frame and super nice brow tines. He was a 10 point main frame in his prime but better looking now IMO with all the trash and character. I am going to stick it out another 30 minutes then grab a couple of our guest and try to find a few does mid day. We want to try and get our doe numbers before they breed. Lots of work to do on that in the next week or so.


----------



## broadonrod

Whitebassfisher said:


> In the old days, the shutter of cameras was fairly noisy for deer up close.
> Now with digital cameras, I think (but don't know) some of the sounds are generated to let the photographer know what is going on, but those sounds may be able to be turned off.


I wrap the camera with a light camo jacket and sit in the back of the blind. It still makes a little noise but it helps muffle the sound a lot.


----------



## broadonrod

Headed to camp to see Shane's buck. I'll post pics soon. 
Since I didn't see any big deer this morning. Here is one from a video clip a couple of weeks ago. He has shed his velvet now. One of our hunters watched him yesterday evening. With 6-1/2 to 7" bases this may be one of if not our best scoring 9 point we have seen this year. Looking at video last night we estimated his mass to be over 40". His tines did very well also this year. . Velvet does make them look bigger but what a cool deer. We are pretty sure he is 9 years old now.

I'll post the get out of my DD deer of the day later. I forgot it yesterday 8)...





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gearman

Great job Clayton and Joe , yall knock down some beautiful deer and should be proud. I should have gone hunting last night instead of staying home to watch some bad college football . I bet their were lots of smiles going around the camp last night and a few shots as well.... Cheers guys and I look forward to seeing Shane's deer, early congrats to him as I am sure his deer is a true south Texas monster!!!


----------



## broadonrod

Here is Shane's 12 point. Love the character in this buck. 5-2" plus kickers. One proud young man and a great uncle that takes the time to hunt with him each year!


----------



## broadonrod

Another pic.


----------



## broadonrod

In the cooler he goes!


----------



## Gearman

Wow **** nice Double Down Monster Shane great job


----------



## Fishin4tails

Awesome, congrats to all the hunters so far. Those are some great deer. I love the character on that main frame 7, very cool looking deer. Good luck to everyone else, can't wait to see more. :cheers:


----------



## broadonrod

Healthy herd!


----------



## broadonrod

..


----------



## sotexhookset

broadonrod said:


> Happy hunters! These bucks surprised us again! Their mass, main beams, tines and spread all fooled us with their body sizes.
> Year round DD.. = big old bruisers and ground growth for these hunters!


That's just insane. Your deer are literally twice the size body wise as the ones on my place. Inches wise I'm not even gonna mention but I just can't get the score close on yours because I can't wrap my head around them all consistently being that heavy/much bigger. Outstanding bucks and congrats to the hunter.


----------



## az2323

*wow*

Holy **** Brett, the fat on that bruiser is unreal! You could make and sale Double Down deer cracklins. lol
Congrats to all of your hunters...Awesome bucks to say the least!

Has anyone seen the VERY wide buck this year that hung out at your turtle blind last year? And what did baby giant do this year? Is he over 200?

az


----------



## Bucksnort

Cool buck. Man he is a fatty


----------



## broadonrod

nomaspigtails said:


> That's just insane. Your deer are literally twice the size body wise as the ones on my place. Inches wise I'm not even gonna mention but I just can't get the score close on yours because I can't wrap my head around them all consistently being that heavy/much bigger. Outstanding bucks and congrats to the hunter.


Thanks.. We have a hard tine judging these deer our selves even seeing them on the hoof. We had Joe's buck low 160s and 21" wide. We had Claytons buck in the low 160s also both are low 170s. These are bucks we had years of video footage of and hours of footage from this season. It makes it very fun when they hit the ground and add 10 plus inches for everyone. 
Shane's buck we estimated 147-148 after doing the math we got him just a few 8s under 160. He scored 152 a change as a 7 point before the 5 kickers. His main beans really fooled us at 27+ and 28". 
I remember weighing our average mature buck here at 165-175 lbs dressed. 
We still have some mature bucks that don't hit 200 lbs dressed but all 10 or so have this year so far.

This evening John is back at his stand with Matt bow hunting his trophy. They are going to try and get it on film. 
I'm in the same blind again bow hunting my buck.
Matt is hunting a big deer we just found at one if my dads stands. 
Jimmie is on a new buck starting today. Very nice wide buck. 
Chris is at one of my stands hunting a really cool freaky buck. He was hunting a droptine buck but switched over to this buck now. He is really cool. 
We have a couple of guest from here on 2cool that just showed up. One of them is crossbow hunting does with Joe. Our other Joe is hunting does as well. 
Our other 2cool guest is taking pictures at a stand with 3 really big bucks. I hope they come in for him this eve. 
Our other 4 guest hunters headed home with a bunch of horns and a pile of meet!

I have my first bucks moving in now.

Thanks for the reply and kind words. Fingers crossed one or more of us launch an arrow this eve!


----------



## broadonrod

Bucksnort said:


> Cool buck. Man he is a fatty


They are super fat. They are starting to burn it off.


----------



## Redhunter84

broadonrod said:


> Another pic.


Wow! Beautiful buck Shane, Congratulations!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

az2323 said:


> Holy **** Brett, the fat on that bruiser is unreal! You could make and sale Double Down deer cracklins. lol
> Congrats to all of your hunters...Awesome bucks to say the least!
> 
> Has anyone seen the VERY wide buck this year that hung out at your turtle blind last year? And what did baby giant do this year? Is he over 200?
> 
> az


Yes Sir. He is still there. 
Baby giant did very well this year even after a really hard rut. He prob ran off 50 lbs last season but he did come back a 200" deer. I am going to pass him again thus season. I can't remember exactly but think he is 17 points this year and we figured him around 205". As run down as he was post-rut last year I was very happy to see him in great shape with good horns. He has a chance to get really big. Just have to keep him alive. He is def. one of my favorites. 
Here is is offspring. I'm pretty positive this is his son. 
We think this buck is a 3 year old. He could be 4 but I'm thinking he is 3. Looks just like a smaller version of baby giant.


----------



## broadonrod

Really nice new buck just walked in. I thought he would stay while I was typing. A young buck just ran him off before I could get a picture lol. Hope he comes back. He is a cool looking deer I haven't seen here.


----------



## broadonrod

Here is the " Get out of my Double Down Deer Feed" buck of the day. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Don't know about all the other hunters out here this eve but this is how my evening turned out. The deer I am hunting was a no show once again. Headed to camp..


----------



## DR_Smith

Mmmm some good ol pork back strap... Or just grill it in quarters for few hrs like a briskit.. Some good eaten!
Sorry your buck was no show, tomorrow is forecast to be a good hunting day!!


----------



## bowmansdad

Nice pig, Brett, love the updates and pics. í ½í±í ½í±


----------



## ROBOWADER

Sweet, Congrats to Clayton on that wide buck! Very nice!


----------



## Big Guns 1971

broadonrod said:


> Another pic.


That's another great deer and Congratulations young man on a super nice buck


----------



## tpool

Awesome deer hitting the ground!!

T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## Big Guns 1971

That's crazy how much fat all of the deer have on them. At first I thought it was a hog because there was so much white fat. With that being said, I always cut all of the fat off of any deer that I kill. Do ya'll leave the fat on or cut most of it off of the meat.


----------



## Jesse P

Well, I was privileged with getting to hunt on the chittum this past weekend. It's definitely a top notch ranch. We were able to help knock out some does, and a cull buck. I was able to kill 3 does in 2 minutes on Saturday morning. Savage Joe has it all on film, and it's pretty cool. We also were there to see Joe and Claytons great kills, and Shane killed the biggest 7 point I've ever seen. 

The body weights, and the fat on these deer down here is unreal. Y'all saw the pic of the backstrap. That's really off a whitetail. It's working, and working well. I hunt a ranch not too far from this one, we feed a different protein, and we do not have the weight that these deer have. 

Big thanks to John, Brett, Matt, Joe, and all the other guys we were able to meet this weekend. We had a blast, and hope to return.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for all the replies. I moved over one stand this evening. It's warmed up, sky is clear and we have a full moon. Not the greatest conditions. Lots of doe and yearling bucks showing up. lol bet the bucks that do move this evening move late. I loaded a bunch of original pictures. Most of what I have been posting is from the back screen of my camera. Pictures of pictures. Here are a few of the cleaner shots from the past week. 

First picture is 
Joe left and Clayton right with their management bucks. 
Both of these bucks we thought would score in the low 160s before they took them. Both made the low 170s once they hit the ground. 
Both bucks we estimated to be 9-10 years old based on 6-7 years of video footage. 
We were under on beams, tines, mass and spread. 
Joes (left) 23" Claytons (right) 25" inside spread. 
26-28" main beams really fooled us. Tines we thought were 11 were 13"
We are underscoring our deer on the hoof for sure. 
Anyway.. I'll post some more pics until the bucks start walking out. 
Thanks again for the replies everyone!


----------



## broadonrod

Clayton and his DD buck.


----------



## broadonrod

Joe and his DD buck.


----------



## broadonrod

Originals from this week


----------



## broadonrod

Another


----------



## broadonrod

Another from that stand


----------



## broadonrod

Same stand.


----------



## broadonrod

One more from that blind. I have a buck walking out now. Hope to have new picks soon from this blind.


----------



## broadonrod

One more. I like this picture..


----------



## broadonrod

This old 10 just walked out. I haven't seen him before.


----------



## pacontender

Very nice bucks.


----------



## awesum

broadonrod said:


> Another from that stand


Is that a hole in this buck's left ear? LOL

All beautiful pics and beautiful bucks.


----------



## rudytail10

awesum said:


> Is that a hole in this buck's left ear? LOL
> 
> All beautiful pics and beautiful bucks.


No sir not a hole. It's a huge tic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Good sign


----------



## broadonrod

It's knockum down time. Had to play my part before dark. 100 to go in 15 days.


----------



## broadonrod

Those Rage broad heads are nasty.


----------



## FFLack

Woooo!! Thank the lord you let one fly!!. I've been stressed out waiting for you to connect on a deer, even though it was a doe. LOL!! Felt good, didn't it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elkhunter49

broadonrod said:


> Originals from this week


Some great shots this week Brett. Well done sir!!!

I really like this one.......:brew2:


----------



## tshort

INCREDIBLE 'management' deer! Not many places where a management deer scores 170". Absolutely incredible. Those are trophy deer on a LOT of ranches. Excellent work gentlemen.


----------



## willydavenport

Don't know what it is about him, but this is one of my favorite deer you've posted.



broadonrod said:


> One more from that blind. I have a buck walking out now. Hope to have new picks soon from this blind.


----------



## bowmansdad

Nice shot, Brett, ought to be some fine eating! Just mind boggling to see the quality of the Bucks.


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

Shooting does is hard work.


----------



## broadonrod

Beautiful morning in South Texas! Here comes the sun.


----------



## broadonrod

Few bucks moving despite the full moon. It is a beautiful morning.


----------



## awesum

broadonrod said:


> Beautiful morning in South Texas! Here comes the sun.


That's wallpaper stuff right there


----------



## FREON

broadonrod said:


> Beautiful morning in South Texas! Here comes the sun.


You said that you occasionally hunt in the mornings and this must be one of those occasions. Good luck


----------



## rudytail10

I don't know where to begin I'm still in shock. I have had the pleasure of hunting on the Holden pasture for 5 seasons now and this year has been one of the best for sure. I would like to thank Brett and his family for the opportunity to be a part of this journey. It has been an amazing thing to watch the deer progress year after year. I am a lucky man to have the chance to be able to see the what yall have done over the years. Being there when you decided to blend a feed for your needs and watching it do its magic has been a pleasure to say the least. The deer were awesome to begin with but now with a few years of Double Down the results are nothing short of amazing. Never would have thought that deer in the 200s would be getting a pass. You set out with a dream in mind and brother you are living it now. I had no idea what to expect this trip. My main goal as it is every year is to make sure that my nephew has a blast. I can not begin to thank you enough for what you have done for him over the years and for that you hold a very special place in my heart. When we arrived like I said I had no idea what to expect little did I know what you had up your sleeve. I have to tell you the conversation at camp before the hunt had me nervous for sure. I ask you about certain deer all year every year and little did I know that the deer we were after was one I had been watching for 3 years now. When he walked out I was in shock to say the least. I have to thank Jimmie for calming me down. I was so excited that he started to get nervous as well lol. He is certainly a deer of a lifetime and I can not thank you enough. Special thanks to Matt for always getting it done with Shane. You sir are first class. Thanks to all the guys at the ranch for allowing us to be a part of something very special. Sorry for the long post but I'm still pumped. Hope to see yall real soon and best of luck to all the others this season. Looking forward to seeing your trophy's hit the ground soon. Again thank you from me and my family it has truly been an amazing journey.

Clayton Ryan


----------



## bowmansdad

:Well put, Clayton, and congratulations again on a super buck! Even though most of us can only live this experience through the pics and stories, we are all grateful to Brett and his crew for letting us tag along.


----------



## FFLack

I second that!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian P.

Bret, Okay I have a question about meat quality on those old bucks, and even your does with all the protein that you feed. I work part-time for a processor de-boning deer when he gets a big rush on drop offs. I can tell the difference on those deer that have supplemental protein (more fat exterior, but even within the meet), fat marbled into the steaks and even backstrap and tenderloin. I would think it might be even more with your deer as much protein as you feed and for the number of years you have been at it. 

So, do you think your finished product after processing tastes any different since you've started on the DD with as much as your deer have taken to eating it ?


----------



## broadonrod

Big Guns 1971 said:


> That's crazy how much fat all of the deer have on them. At first I thought it was a hog because there was so much white fat. With that being said, I always cut all of the fat off of any deer that I kill. Do ya'll leave the fat on or cut most of it off of the meat.


Sorry for the late replies been super busy here the last couple of days.
We cut all the fat off.


----------



## broadonrod

Jesse P said:


> Well, I was privileged with getting to hunt on the chittum this past weekend. It's definitely a top notch ranch. We were able to help knock out some does, and a cull buck. I was able to kill 3 does in 2 minutes on Saturday morning. Savage Joe has it all on film, and it's pretty cool. We also were there to see Joe and Claytons great kills, and Shane killed the biggest 7 point I've ever seen.
> 
> The body weights, and the fat on these deer down here is unreal. Y'all saw the pic of the backstrap. That's really off a whitetail. It's working, and working well. I hunt a ranch not too far from this one, we feed a different protein, and we do not have the weight that these deer have.
> 
> Big thanks to John, Brett, Matt, Joe, and all the other guys we were able to meet this weekend. We had a blast, and hope to return.


It was a pleasure meeting you fellas! We look forward to having y'all back again!


----------



## broadonrod

FFLack said:


> Woooo!! Thank the lord you let one fly!!. I've been stressed out waiting for you to connect on a deer, even though it was a doe. LOL!! Felt good, didn't it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Finally lol.


----------



## broadonrod

elkhunter49 said:


> Some great shots this week Brett. Well done sir!!!
> 
> I really like this one.......:brew2:


Thanks Bev! 


tshort said:


> INCREDIBLE 'management' deer! Not many places where a management deer scores 170". Absolutely incredible. Those are trophy deer on a LOT of ranches. Excellent work gentlemen.


I never dreem of shooting bucks like that as management deer. These are bucks that have hit the age they just need to be taken by someone that appreciates them. It had been an amazing ride watching these deer progress. 
Thanks for the reply. 


willydavenport said:


> Don't know what it is about him, but this is one of my favorite deer you've posted.


Thanks! 


bowmansdad said:


> Nice shot, Brett, ought to be some fine eating! Just mind boggling to see the quality of the Bucks.


Thanks! 


awesum said:


> That's wallpaper stuff right there


Man I wish I could have gotten more of those pics but the deer got to close. It was a cool sight seeing the horns highlighted.



FREON said:


> You said that you occasionally hunt in the mornings and this must be one of those occasions. Good luck


Yes Sir. They are starting to fight so I'm putting a little time into the buck I'm after. Trying to get him before he breaks.


----------



## broadonrod

Here is the "Get out of my Double Down Deer Feed" buck of the day. #7

I'm back in the blind. It's a hot one this afternoon.


----------



## rudytail10

Good luck this evening fellas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> I don't know where to begin I'm still in shock. I have had the pleasure of hunting on the Holden pasture for 5 seasons now and this year has been one of the best for sure. I would like to thank Brett and his family for the opportunity to be a part of this journey. It has been an amazing thing to watch the deer progress year after year. I am a lucky man to have the chance to be able to see the what yall have done over the years. Being there when you decided to blend a feed for your needs and watching it do its magic has been a pleasure to say the least. The deer were awesome to begin with but now with a few years of Double Down the results are nothing short of amazing. Never would have thought that deer in the 200s would be getting a pass. You set out with a dream in mind and brother you are living it now. I had no idea what to expect this trip. My main goal as it is every year is to make sure that my nephew has a blast. I can not begin to thank you enough for what you have done for him over the years and for that you hold a very special place in my heart. When we arrived like I said I had no idea what to expect little did I know what you had up your sleeve. I have to tell you the conversation at camp before the hunt had me nervous for sure. I ask you about certain deer all year every year and little did I know that the deer we were after was one I had been watching for 3 years now. When he walked out I was in shock to say the least. I have to thank Jimmie for calming me down. I was so excited that he started to get nervous as well lol. He is certainly a deer of a lifetime and I can not thank you enough. Special thanks to Matt for always getting it done with Shane. You sir are first class. Thanks to all the guys at the ranch for allowing us to be a part of something very special. Sorry for the long post but I'm still pumped. Hope to see yall real soon and best of luck to all the others this season. Looking forward to seeing your trophy's hit the ground soon. Again thank you from me and my family it has truly been an amazing journey.
> 
> Clayton Ryan


Thanks a million for the kind words Clayton!
You and your family are always welcome here. Good friends and good times over and over.


----------



## broadonrod

bowmansdad said:


> :Well put, Clayton, and congratulations again on a super buck! Even though most of us can only live this experience through the pics and stories, we are all grateful to Brett and his crew for letting us tag along.


Thanks !



FFLack said:


> I second that!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks we all enjoy this thread here at the ranch as well.



Brian P. said:


> Bret, Okay I have a question about meat quality on those old bucks, and even your does with all the protein that you feed. I work part-time for a processor de-boning deer when he gets a big rush on drop offs. I can tell the difference on those deer that have supplemental protein (more fat exterior, but even within the meet), fat marbled into the steaks and even backstrap and tenderloin. I would think it might be even more with your deer as much protein as you feed and for the number of years you have been at it.
> 
> So, do you think your finished product after processing tastes any different since you've started on the DD with as much as your deer have taken to eating it ?


All I can say is the old bucks tend to be just as good as the younger deer IMO. I haven't noticed the marbling. I'm going to look and see if there is any now that you mention it. I know this... These suckers are fat!!! Lol
Lots of does, young bucks and turkey moving in now.


----------



## broadonrod

Live..


----------



## broadonrod

..live


----------



## Gearman

Congrats Clayton, I have been around long enough to know you are a very very generous person and if anyone deserves that buck you do, great job as I am sure shooting that pig got the blood boiling. Same with Shane he seems like a great young man that is more then deserving of that cool buck!! I always say great things happen to great people!!


----------



## tstorm5

I'm a relative new comer to the Holden Pasture threads and I keep thinking this thread can't get any better but it just seems to improve every time I open it. Thank you for sharing the pics and info and especially the most excellent photographs.


----------



## DR_Smith

Hey mr Brett, have you been able to get any good pics of buck you are hunting? I know you have seen him a few times at dark but any good pic opportunities? I can understand not showing on here until after he hits the ground!!


----------



## broadonrod

tstorm5 said:


> I'm a relative new comer to the Holden Pasture threads and I keep thinking this thread can't get any better but it just seems to improve every time I open it. Thank you for sharing the pics and info and especially the most excellent photographs.


Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> Hey mr Brett, have you been able to get any good pics of buck you are hunting? I know you have seen him a few times at dark but any good pic opportunities? I can understand not showing on here until after he hits the ground!!


I have a couple. They are not really good pics though . He is an incredible buck but I'm not 100% sure I'm going to take him even if I get the chance. There are two other bucks that could go on the list if I decide to let him walk. I'm not too sure he's ever going to give me the chance anyway LOL . We have another big deer we looked at on video tonight that I think is older than we had him earlier in the season. I thought it was a different deer and after studying him up close on video he appears to be an entirely different deer than we thought he was . This deer could also go on the list. All of our lease members have a deer picked out they are hunting now except for one. This lease member lives in Florida and he won't be here until the 19th . I feel pretty sure he will find a deer as well .


----------



## Big Guns 1971

broadonrod said:


> I have a couple. They are not really good pics though . He is an incredible buck but I'm not 100% sure I'm going to take him even if I get the chance. There are two other bucks that could go on the list if I decide to let him walk. I'm not too sure he's ever going to give me the chance anyway LOL . We have another big deer we looked at on video tonight that I think is older than we had him earlier in the season. I thought it was a different deer and after studying him up close on video he appears to be an entirely different deer than we thought he was . This deer could also go on the list. All of our lease members have a deer picked out they are hunting now except for one. This lease member lives in Florida and he won't be here until the 19th . I feel pretty sure he will find a deer as well .


Having to choose what Buck to take must be a hard decision to make. Are you going mainly off of score or age of the deer? Good luck hunting whichever one you decide to go after. I can't wait to see it.


----------



## broadonrod

Live from m my bow stand and just got word Chris just nailed one.


----------



## Charlie Brown

Awesome morning to be hunting/fishing. Good luck. Cant wait to see Chris's.


----------



## broadonrod

Live.


----------



## rudytail10

Congrats chris can't wait to see this bruiser he's gonna surprise us all for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gearman

I was walking home from dropping the 6 year old off at school and looked up to see the moon still up. I would be willing to guess this morning had the chance to be a very good hunt, but hunting around the moon is always hard. I have had my best hunts ever when the moon was up during the day and also some of my worse. Sounds like Chris got it done this morning so we look forward to seeing his South Texas Monster


----------



## broadonrod

I just pulled off a first for me. I couldn't resist.. 
He flew about 100' in the air and just folded. My first turkey with a bow. 
Can't wait to get to camp and see Chris's buck. He was hunting a different buck for 2 weeks then saw this buck a couple of days ago and started hunting him.
He is a super cool buck with tons of character.


----------



## sotexhookset

Lol! That's freakin cool. Nice shooting.


----------



## chuck richey

That is cool. Wanting to do the turkey with a bow myself. Cant wait to see Chris's buck.


----------



## WESTTU1

I keep refreshing! 

I live through this thread! I hunted south Texas all my life but ever since I moved to Dallas (19 years ago) I get home only once or twice a year, but now I prefer to just hang with family and friends around the camp fire. 

Will be watching thread today


----------



## fisHRman

broadonrod said:


> Another


Great pic - I love him - high, wide, with long brow tines.

Edited - sorry - that was on the pic in post 1144. Dont know why the pic didnt appear.


----------



## broadonrod

Here is Chris's management buck! 
What a beautiful deer. 
This year he grew 2 long tweener tines, a 9.5" brow tine and added a bunch of mass carrying 5" bases. This is one reason why we now leave old "culls" to become trophies of a lifetime. This buck is super cool in person with all the cool character.
The buck scored 154 here in camp and has 12 points. He field dressed 210 and is estimated to be 8-9 years old. 

I'll get some better pictures to post as soon as Joe gets them off his camera.


----------



## rudytail10

Very nice buck Chris congrats. Thats one very cool looking buck.:bounce:


----------



## FISH TAILS

Congrats on your Buck Chris he is very cool lots of character and that brow tine is crazy!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBOWADER

Very cool buck!


----------



## Jesse P

Nice buck Chris!! I remember seeing him on video. What a brow tine, and what a cool character buck. Glad you got it done.


----------



## jgale

Congrats Chris! Very cool deer!


----------



## DR_Smith

Congratulations Chris! Been following you and all the time you spent in the stand! Glad you finally dropped a beautiful deer!


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for all the replies and kind words! 
Today could be a very special day. My dad took a deer off the small portion of the ranch back in bow season we call the family pasture. He was sitting in his stand on the regular portion of the lease yesterday evening and videoed a really nice buck that got his heart pounding. He hasn't taken a deer from this blind himself in 12 years. I'm sitting with him this evening and he may take this buck. 
Earlier in the season I saw this buck. I thought it was a young buck from my stand which is the next blind over. Now that we looked at his 10 minutes of video
Matt and I agreed it was a buck we have been watching for several years. He just exploded. He has been a 160-165 class 10 point for the past 4 years but last year he failed. I'm guessing do to a hard rut and injury he fell to a 8 point. He only had a fork and a brow tine last year on one side the other side looked very good. 
Long story short. We are sitting together this evening and if I am 100% sure it is the old buck we have been watching he is going to pop him. 
We are both very excited.. I am really glad he took that video if this is in fact the deer we think it is now he may even go down hill in another year. Hopefully he comes in this eve. 
John, Matt and Jimmie are each hunting trophies this eve. Fingers crossed something big hits the ground!

We have our first bucks moving in now. One pretty nice deer. I'll try and get pics going.


The old man has on his big deer face!


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Congratulations Chris. That's an awesome deer. I love the color of his horns....


----------



## broadonrod

First buck in for a bite of protein.


----------



## broadonrod

Old mans on point. 
Another nice buck working his way in now.


----------



## FISH TAILS

There are a few deer at that bling that make your heart pump, even from the high up!! Hope he pulls the trigger again!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Good luck Mr Holden hope he shows up for ya


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Bammmmm! OMG!


----------



## rudytail10

BBD?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishin4tails

broadonrod said:


> Bammmmm! OMG!





rudytail10 said:


> BBD?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope so, can't wait to see.


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

I can't wait to see this one!!


----------



## pacontender

Congrats Mr Holden!


----------



## Gearman

So cool, trying to figure out if I am more jealous you are able to hunt with your dad like you are or that I have a feeling another 200" just hit the ground. Either way Brett I will bet this is a hunt you will never forget with your dad. Cheers!! I will have one for your dad tonight bud, congrats Mr Holden you sir set the bar for all of us.


----------



## FFLack

Way to go!!! Congrats!! Now the suspense of waiting on the pics.. bet it is a stud!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Headed to camp. I almost killed my self loading him. Literally... But all good and time to go get pics! WOW!!! The old man is happy happy!!


----------



## rudytail10

Smile says it all. Congrats to him brother that's awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith

You sure do know how to leave us in suspense!!! Hahaha thanks for sharing these awesome hunts! Congratulations Mr Holden!!


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> You sure do know how to leave us in suspense!!! Hahaha thanks for sharing these awesome hunts! Congratulations Mr Holden!!


Almost to camp we haven't even told the guys in camp yet LOL but I'm sure they're watching ha ha... Pictures soon


----------



## Captn C

broadonrod said:


> Almost to camp we haven't even told the guys in camp yet LOL but I'm sure they're watching ha ha... Pictures soon


LOL...only blood I see is on your dads arm!

Congrats to both of you!

Even if we have not seen the deer yet! LOLOL


----------



## az2323

:bounce:
Congrats Mr. Holden! Time for a swig of apricot camp juice!


----------



## bowmansdad

Congratulations, Chris and Mr. Holden! Can't wait for the pics!


----------



## finz

Alrighty then, can't wait for pics. Congrats to you two Again!!


----------



## wishin4fishin

The dynamic duo strikes again. Hurry up with the pics.â€¦please!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Loading the picture on the iPad now this is a big son of a gun . 
We have not scored him we just got through taking pictures I will hotspot a couple of these pictures to my phone and post them our Internet here is horrible


----------



## broadonrod

Probably our biggest typical Buck ever. And he probably weighs 275 we are going to weigh him as well


----------



## finz

broadonrod said:


> Probably our biggest typical Buck ever. And he probably weighs 275 we are going to weigh him as well


Holy wow it must be a monster!!


----------



## Charlie Brown

broadonrod said:


> Probably our biggest typical Buck ever. And he probably weighs 275 we are going to weigh him as well


Typicals are my favorite. Love the 9-point typical you posted a couple days ago in velvet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Woooo hoo! Fixing to put a tape on him. He is going to push 200 as a typical 10 I think.


----------



## DR_Smith

OMG!!!! That's an absolute monster!!! Beautiful deer!!!!!


----------



## AirbornXpress

Congrats 
Heck yea


----------



## rudytail10

Wow. That's a beautiful buck. Congrats mr don. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Tines, beams, spread, mass.. Time to tape him!


----------



## Fishin4tails

WOW!!!!!! That is a monster. Congrats on an awesome deer. Can't wait to hear what the score is.


----------



## Trout green

broadonrod said:


> Woooo hoo! Fixing to put a tape on him. He is going to push 200 as a typical 10 I think.


Wow! solid...


----------



## broadonrod

One more..headed to the cleaning rack to tape him out.


----------



## FISH TAILS

Congratulations Don you definitely deserve that you have been raising monsters at that blind and it finally paid off!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thenewsuperspook

Wow, can u post a of this deer on the hood? The body looks huge.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Brown

Wow if possible please post a pic on the hoof. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thenewsuperspook

Woops, a picture, on the hoof 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

thenewsuperspook said:


> Woops, a picture, on the hoof
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here's what I have for now. I'll post some better ones.
The video will show his age and how big his body is . I will get it posted ASAP we are fixing to put the tape on him now


----------



## broadonrod

He made over 200"! Thats 2 over 200" for my dad this year! Five 200" low fence bucks in the last five years. He is so excited. He will be 81 years old in a month, it's so cool to watch him hunt. He hunts harder than all of us I think. 

Thanks everyone for all the kind words and replies. Hopefully John gets his monster buck in the morning. I'm going back to my bow stand in the morning as well. What a great evening. Thanks again for all the kind words! 
Brett


----------



## 78thomas78

Congrats to you both! Josh hurry up and find some time off!!


----------



## FFLack

Awesome and... Well I'm speechless!! Congratulations on a dream buck! Could not have been a more special hunt ever. Sitting right by your dad as he pulls the trigger on a 200" deer. Your a blessed man Brett!! Thanks for sharing good times with friends and family.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elkhunter49

Great, great buck Brett, congrats to your dad on a true giant. With all the work required from you and your team to maintain your feeding regiment it's got to be very rewarding to see results like this. Incredible deer!!!!! :brew2:


----------



## Gearman

Wow speechless !!!


----------



## taylork555

Congrats to your father - amazing animal!


----------



## Swampus

That is awesome!
Happy/Lucky Man--Good times together!


----------



## tshort

Wow, what a gorgeous deer! Awesome you get to share that experience with him.


----------



## Cynoscion

Hey Brett, just curious, will y'all or do y'all have your deer officially scored for the record book? If so, how many have y'all booked before and after your feed regimen? Congrats to your dad on a helluva typical deer!


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Congratulations Mr. Don and Brett. I think it's awesome that y'all are still able to hunt together. Enjoy every minute that you can. These are the things that make life complete. Once again Congratulations on an awesome deer and I hope many more to come.


----------



## Jesse P

Brett, please tell your dad congratulations on another great trophy. I hope the apricot brandy is still going strong. Good job


----------



## Redhunter84

Wow, two 200" monster low fence bucks in one season! And to be in the stand to see it all take place is truly an amazing thing. Congratulations on another huge accomplishment. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## James Howell

Nice animal, How long were the g3's? I'm guessing 15" ?


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for all the kind words and replies. 
I have the buck scored at 201 5/8s. 
He will be scored by a few contest in the next couple of days to see what they get. I'm usually under their scores and super tight. 
The buck weighed 233 lbs field dressed. 
He should be 8 years old now that we have gone back over the years of watching him.
To answer one question yes we have had some deer scored for B&C but not all. For example I have never turned any of mine in. Just never got around to it and not the reason we shoot deer. 
My dad has killed several "book" deer and only got around to turning in a couple. 
We just never cared much about the "book". It's all about the fun. We only enter a few of the contest now. To much BS in all that stuff now days if you know what I mean. We enter the fun ones where the folks are fun to go see. 

We have 7-8 more bucks now we have seen that we think will be 200". Two of them are on the hit list but not being very cooperative. 
It is very exciting watching these deer do what they are doing now! For the first 9 of our 14 years on this lease we never took a 200 inch deer and only one 190 before changing up our feed blend. Who knows.... 


Once again I can't thank everyone enough for all the kind words. Yesterday evening was one if the most special days for me ever. I know it was for my dad. After all these years that had to be my most favorite hunt. I can't wait for Miles to put this together the video of this hunt. I watched my 80-year-old dad as he picked up the gun shake like it was his first deer! I was doing the same I never dreamed of having a place like this or seeing deer this quality this consistently. It has taken a lot of restraint and a lot of hard work to get this place to this point. But hunts like this one made all of the time, years and effort's worth it to me. 
Group of hunters I have on this ranch now are incredible. Everybody here are such great folks these guys work just as hard or even harder than me in building this place as a group. That can be the hardest thing to find in a deer lease. The owners of this ranch are incredible without question we could not have built this place into what it is without having the best ranch owners ever. 

I'm getting long-winded on here but it is out of pure excitement anyway thanks again for all of the kind words I hope to have some more good pictures to post up and just a little while there were some more nice dear seen today !


----------



## broadonrod

James Howell said:


> Nice animal, How long were the g3's? I'm guessing 15" ?


I got
14 and change
Beams 28 plus
Spread 21


----------



## broadonrod

Jesse P said:


> Brett, please tell your dad congratulations on another great trophy. I hope the apricot brandy is still going strong. Good job


I think he drank it all last night he just went to town LOL


----------



## jgale

Congrats Don on a true South Texas Monster! 2 over 200" I believe is a season that can't be topped!


----------



## broadonrod

Here's a shot of the old man from last night.


----------



## Brian P.

Congrats on an awesome deer and hunt. Made even better to be able to experience it with your Dad !!


----------



## FREON

broadonrod said:


> Here's a shot of the old man from last night.


He looks like he still can't believe it!!! Good luck hunting this evening with all this wind.


----------



## saltwatersensations

good lord! WOW


----------



## erain12

Congrats to Mr. Don, that buck will take anyones breath away. Good luck on your evening hunts.


----------



## FREON

broadonrod said:


> Thanks for all the kind words and replies.
> I have the buck scored at 201 5/8s.
> He will be scored by a few contest in the next couple of days to see what they get. I'm usually under their scores and super tight.
> The buck weighed 233 lbs field dressed.
> He should be 8 years old now that we have gone back over the years of watching him.
> To answer one question yes we have had some deer scored for B&C but not all. For example I have never turned any of mine in. Just never got around to it and not the reason we shoot deer.
> My dad has killed several "book" deer and only got around to turning in a couple.
> We just never cared much about the "book". It's all about the fun. We only enter a few of the contest now. To much BS in all that stuff now days if you know what I mean. We enter the fun ones where the folks are fun to go see.
> 
> We have 7-8 more bucks now we have seen that we think will be 200". Two of them are on the hit list but not being very cooperative.
> It is very exciting watching these deer do what they are doing now! For the first 9 of our 14 years on this lease we never took a 200 inch deer and only one 190 before changing up our feed blend. Who knows....
> 
> Once again I can't thank everyone enough for all the kind words. Yesterday evening was one if the most special days for me ever. I know it was for my dad. After all these years that had to be my most favorite hunt. I can't wait for Miles to put this together the video of this hunt. I watched my 80-year-old dad as he picked up the gun shake like it was his first deer! I was doing the same I never dreamed of having a place like this or seeing deer this quality this consistently. It has taken a lot of restraint and a lot of hard work to get this place to this point. But hunts like this one made all of the time, years and effort's worth it to me.
> Group of hunters I have on this ranch now are incredible. Everybody here are such great folks these guys work just as hard or even harder than me in building this place as a group. That can be the hardest thing to find in a deer lease. The owners of this ranch are incredible without question we could not have built this place into what it is without having the best ranch owners ever.
> 
> I'm getting long-winded on here but it is out of pure excitement anyway thanks again for all of the kind words I hope to have some more good pictures to post up and just a little while there were some more nice dear seen today !


 Can't wait to see what he scores in the contest PLUS I don't think I have ever seen a 233 lb. field dressed buck in any Texas contest.


----------



## broadonrod

FREON said:


> Can't wait to see what he scores in the contest PLUS I don't think I have ever seen a 233 lb. field dressed buck in any Texas contest.


He was a big one. My dads buck last year weighed 237lbs if I remember right. Some of our 6 year olds are even bigger I think. We have taken a couple more this year 220. Most of the really old ones will hit 200 early but they run it off fast in the pre rut.

I'm in the bow blind again this eve. Glad there is a breeze .. It's a hot one.


----------



## DR_Smith

Saturday morning should get some deer moving!!! Gonna be nice and cool!


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> Saturday morning should get some deer moving!!! Gonna be nice and cool!


Looking forward to the cool weathercock sure!

Here is a nice up and comer from yesterday evenings hunt with my dad. Still now big boys here at this stand yet today.


----------



## broadonrod

Also I showed my dad all of yalls kind comments! 
He try's hard to get on here but just can't figure it out lol. 
Thanks to all of you again. I'm still smiling from yesterday!


----------



## Bull Minnow

Wow! Great job man! That's special. To be with pops and take a deer like that. I'm sure you cherish the moments. I know I do with my boys. Has to be even cooler to give back! AWESOME í ½í±


----------



## broadonrod

Live... I can't move but got this shot lol
4 yards away from bow stand just not the right bucks :/


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Live... I can't move but got this shot lol
> 
> 4 yards away from bow stand just not the right bucks :/


Man that old dude is a tank. He might be my favorite deer this year. Well besides the one I got to take. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## finz

broadonrod said:


> Live... I can't move but got this shot lol
> 4 yards away from bow stand just not the right bucks :/


OMG that thing is a freaking DD toad monster!! WOW


----------



## bowmansdad

It keeps getting better and better! Congratulations to you and your dad, I know it was a special time to be there with your dad. I had a similar event a few years ago, when I videoed my 5yo grandson sit in his dad's lap and kill his first buck just like I did with my son when he was 6. I remember every detail from both events like they were yesterday and I know you will do the same. Thanks again for sharing with us.


----------



## DR_Smith

i have a question which im sure many can answer... What is the "line" that makes a deer typical or non typical? your dads deer main frame 10 with the 2 kickers on left side... some of the other main frames with split G2, brows, g3's or whatever and small kickers here or there, where is the point of typical vs non typical? thanks


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> i have a question which im sure many can answer... What is the "line" that makes a deer typical or non typical? your dads deer main frame 10 with the 2 kickers on left side... some of the other main frames with split G2, brows, g3's or whatever and small kickers here or there, where is the point of typical vs non typical? thanks


As a typical 10 with no kickers my dads deer last year was a 198 typical 10 point
With his kickers he scored 208. 
This buck he just took scores about 195 as a 10 I think with around 6" of kickers. 
Kickers, forks, splits and drops make non typical inches.


----------



## porkrind

Congrats to your dad and you! Thanks for sharing all of your hunts with us!


----------



## Whitebassfisher

broadonrod said:


> Live... I can't move but got this shot lol
> 4 yards away from bow stand just not the right bucks :/


I have never studied about how to score or judge, but that buck on the right really does it for me!


----------



## DR_Smith

broadonrod said:


> As a typical 10 with no kickers my dads deer last year was a 198 typical 10 point
> With his kickers he scored 208.
> This buck he just took scores about 195 as a 10 I think with around 6" of kickers.
> Kickers, forks, splits and drops make non typical inches.


Thanks, so basically he has a typical score and a non-typical score. In B&C scoring the kickers would count as deductions on final score (I assume). I can say you all have grown some beautiful deer on that place and are the biggest main frame deer I have seen!!!!


----------



## awesum

Whitebassfisher said:


> I have never studied about how to score or judge, but that buck on the right really does it for me!


Yessir .... he sure looks like an old warrior doesn't he?


----------



## indaskinny

Congrats to your dad on a fine deer. Only thing that was missing was the after shot celebratory smoke pic!


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

Do yall realize I have over 400" of low fence bone in my hands! OMG


----------



## DR_Smith

That's crazy!!!!


----------



## fisHRman

Congrats to your dad on another beautiful buck. Its his world, we are just living in it! What I wouldn't give to have my 85 yo Uncle see something like that. My dad never hunted, so my Uncle took me on and carried me with him. Started me out on squirrels and bought me my first deer rifle. Y'all have a wonderful place. Thanks for sharing it with so many through hunts, words and pictures!


----------



## M Jones

Congratulations Mr. Don!!!! Well done Sir!!! Two amazing low fence giants in one year is just absolutely incredible!!! Well done !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finz

WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> Do yall realize I have over 400" of low fence bone in my hands! OMG


That is a beautiful sight!!!


----------



## rudytail10

WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> Do yall realize I have over 400" of low fence bone in my hands! OMG


That's badass. Simply amazing. Congrats again Mr Holden.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

The old man says thank you everybody I just showed him all the post again!
John's buck showed up again for him but never gave him the quartering away shot he was looking for. I bet he gets his buck this evening. I'm fixing to head to my stand early as well. I'll get some more pictures put up soon one of our young Hunter shot a nice buck this morning I will get his pictures posted also .

Rattlesnake versus tire!


----------



## broadonrod

Time to feed them! Pulling into camp and this is going on.


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

Feed the deer!


----------



## broadonrod

Well John is already in his stand. He has set up on the protein feeder. The buck he is hunting will not come into his corn. He heads straight to the Double Down eats and leaves. He prob has over 50 hunts in on this deer. I hope it works for him this eve. He didn't even take corn with him this afternoon. The wind could hurt us. It's blowing about 20. 

I'm back in my bow stand. I hope my buck shows I know every stick, twig and rock for 20 yards here. I'm ready to go see some other stands lol. This buck is a tough one. I have seen him once and that was dark/30.. It's fun watching all these beautiful up and comers here but I think I know every tick and flea on them now. 

Jimmie is hunting an old wide buck this evening. . I hope he gets an arrow in him. He is a beautiful deer and I can't wait to put my hands on that sucker. 

We have 2 other members hunting does and 2 guest hunting does with one of our guides Joe. We are way behind on the number of doe I wanted to take so far mainly because we have 6 lease members with deer picked out they are hunting. We don't want to disturb those blinds or shoot around those areas yet. 
These old bucks get smart fast. 

My dad stayed in this evening an is cooking deer meet for dinner . 

Bob will be here tonight and start hunting his buck in the morning. 
Monica is coming in to hunt her buck tomorrow. 
Our new addition to the ranch Mr. Stokes is coming in tomorrow. He is the only lease member so far that doesn't have a big buck picked out to hunt. But.... I saw one the other day that might just get his heart pounding. Hopefully he finds one this week. Chances are good with this cool weather coming. 

First little yearling buck waking in now. 

Thanks again for all the replies. Hope to have some Live from the stand Photos soon and Big buck down report coming in from the other hunters.


----------



## broadonrod

WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> Feed the deer!


We are! Can't you tell ! 
Quit sandbagging and show me a DD monster!


----------



## broadonrod

First buck youngster..


----------



## fishinguy

Congrats to your dad that is one hell of a deer.


----------



## broadonrod

Second buck.. Youngster


----------



## tshort

That pic of both your Dad's bucks in the freezer is every hunters dream. Congrats again! I'm betting there is going to be a few less mouths to feed Double Down after this weekend.


----------



## broadonrod

tshort said:


> That pic of both your Dad's bucks in the freezer is every hunters dream. Congrats again! I'm betting there is going to be a few less mouths to feed Double Down after this weekend.


Thanks!

This youngster just walked in. 
First buck here almost every hunt. 
Nice 3 year old up and comer. IMO
He is prob 100 lbs less in body weight as our fully matured bucks.


----------



## broadonrod

This old guy is a regular here. 
I have years of footage of this old warrior. 
I'm pretty sure this buck is 10 years old this year.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

broadonrod said:


> Live... I can't move but got this shot lol
> 4 yards away from bow stand just not the right bucks :/


I just can't get past the one on the right!
Will you give your estimates as to age, weight and score?


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> This old guy is a regular here.
> 
> I have years of footage of this old warrior.
> 
> I'm pretty sure this buck is 10 years old this year.


That's one awesome deer. Good luck to all of y'all this evening.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

He has a huge head, his body is shrinking and his antlers have gotten heavier over the past 2 years. 
His knees are getting big and weak and his stomach is squaring out.

He will either explode or melt next year IMO. I think if he lives he will be very impressivei don't think he will stay the same. With opportunity they can really pop at this age with a good year round feed program but there are some that will always melt as well. He eats at the protein feeder a lot. I'm pretty sure he is missing a lot of teeth and will get better next year.


----------



## broadonrod

Whitebassfisher said:


> I just can't get past the one on the right!
> Will you give your estimates as to age, weight and score?


That is him live this evening. I have him 160"


----------



## broadonrod

This is another live from the stand pic. 
I have this bucket 3 years old as well. 
He could be a special buck. 
Good brows, fair tines and a very long "tweener" coming out of his G3. 
He is showing an "indicator" on his g2 were he will prob split with age. He also is showing a G4 indicator on his left beam. This will be a great buck if he lives.


----------



## broadonrod

Little different angle showing good spread for a free range 3 year old.


----------



## broadonrod

This guy is on the hit list. 
IMO he is prob 9 years old. I don't know where this buck came from or if he is just an old melt down. No history just a guess at 9 years old. Could be 8 could be 10 no telling but he is now on the hit list.
He is a 7 point.


----------



## broadonrod

Same buck


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

Shoooot!


----------



## broadonrod

This buck is a regular. He was a buck that escaped a couple of youngsters crosshairs last year. Well this year he grew a G4 and double main beam. He is a pretty cool old buck. He is also on the hit list. I believe this buck is 7 years old. I have seen him 3 years in a row at this blind.


----------



## broadonrod

WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> Shoooot!


No! . I'm still waiting on this ghost I've been hunting over here lol. 
Quit sandbagging!


----------



## broadonrod

WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> Shoooot!


New really nice wide buck just showed. He's staying behind the protein feeder. Not my target buck but a really nice one.


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

Hope u get some pics, deer are starting to move.


----------



## DR_Smith

Anyone get a kill this evening?


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> Anyone get a kill this evening?


All back at it this morning. Just does yesterday eve. Cold , still and quiet this morning.


----------



## broadonrod

Live.


----------



## broadonrod

Lots of deer just not the one I'm looking for yet.


----------



## rudytail10

Great pics. Good luck to all this morning. Thanks for the updates 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

Sitting in the blind this morning and it's the first time I've seen mature bucks trying to chase does. Things are heating up!


----------



## broadonrod

WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> Sitting in the blind this morning and it's the first time I've seen mature bucks trying to chase does. Things are heating up!


All I have right now is does. Tell those mature bucks I have plenty to chase if they want to come check out the checas over here. I had 6 young bucks early. They left just after daylight. 
See any big ones?


----------



## broadonrod

WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> Sitting in the blind this morning and it's the first time I've seen mature bucks trying to chase does. Things are heating up!


John text he is watching a 26" wide 11 point that just walked in. Can't wait to see his video. The buck he is after hasn't shown up yet.


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Great pics. Good luck to all this morning. Thanks for the updates
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Clayton.
I have 200 ducks and this little 2 year old 8 point now. He is staring a hole in me.


----------



## broadonrod

They are getting smaller by the minute.


----------



## FISH TAILS

Hopefully the cold snap will get things fired up!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

Saw some really big bucks this morning but not the one we are after. Just does out now.


----------



## rudytail10

Man y'all are quite. Anyone in the stands this evening


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishin4tails

rudytail10 said:


> Man y'all are quite. Anyone in the stands this evening
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hopefully they are taking pictures of all the huge deer and are deciding which ones they are going to take. Then we get to see what hit the ground.


----------



## rudytail10

Fishin4tails said:


> Hopefully they are taking pictures of all the huge deer and are deciding which ones they are going to take. Then we get to see what hit the ground.


I hope so josh. I can't wait to see some more Double Down monsters!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gearman

I think you need to head back down with Shane and show them how it's done Clayton!!


----------



## rudytail10

Gearman said:


> I think you need to head back down with Shane and show them how it's done Clayton!!


Man I'm ready lol

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Man I'm ready lol
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Been smashed busy. Loaded up 20 deer out of the walkin this eve with hunters headed out of camp in the morning. . Monica's deer no show, Bobs deer no show, Johns deer no show.
I went with Monica and little man to video the hunt. Saw some great bucks but not the one. Bob watched a 200 plus and got great video but his buck never showed. Jimmie went with Bob and is going again to video in the morning. Hopefully one of these deer show tomorrow. 
Here's one for ya Clayton!  hope y'all make it back soon! Adding inches  DD.... More DD....


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

It's cold this morning!! 37 degrees


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Been smashed busy. Loaded up 20 deer out of the walkin this eve with hunters headed out of camp in the morning. . Monica's deer no show, Bobs deer no show, Johns deer no show.
> I went with Monica and little man to video the hunt. Saw some great bucks but not the one. Bob watched a 200 plus and got great video but his buck never showed. Jimmie went with Bob and is going again to video in the morning. Hopefully one of these deer show tomorrow.
> Here's one for ya Clayton!  hope y'all make it back soon! Adding inches  DD.... More DD....


Nice young deer. Good luck to everyone and thanks for the updates keep it coming. Should be a great morning for y'all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Deer meet for everyone. Getting the does knocked out. Teaching the kiddoes how to get them in the cooler.


----------



## Gearman

Little man is getting big Brett, hope he is able to get some rabbit hunting in!!


----------



## broadonrod

Gearman said:


> Little man is getting big Brett, hope he is able to get some rabbit hunting in!!


He's laying the hogs out this morning. Pretty proud of him.
Teaching him the kill shot placement of small caliber rifle. 
3 shots all between the eyes. Off to the next trap!


----------



## bowmansdad

broadonrod said:


> He's laying the hogs out this morning. Pretty proud of him.
> Teaching him the kill shot placement of small caliber rifle.
> 3 shots all between the eyes. Off to the next trap!


Starting him young and teaching him the correct way, great job, Brett!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Just spent two hours getting caught up on this thread! Simply awesome!!! Way to go Brett and Don! So proud for you both! What special times down at the ranch! That place is something special! 
Good work with all the deer and the ranch updates. Your camera must be on Double Down too ! The pictures are freaking amazingly clear this year!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elkhunter49

broadonrod said:


> He's laying the hogs out this morning. Pretty proud of him.
> Teaching him the kill shot placement of small caliber rifle.
> 3 shots all between the eyes. Off to the next trap!


I love the pics of your son Brett, well done sir!!!


----------



## broadonrod

Headed to the stand with Monica this eve. I'm going to video her hunt. Little man will be riding with us. 
Ervin is here hunting for a big deer. It will Bechis third hunt in the blind of the year. He is just getting started. 
Bob had to leave for a couple days. John also had to leave this morning. Jonathon is hunting a nice buck this evening. Joe is going with him. 
Jimmie is bow hunting a very nice buck. He has a good shot at getting him this eve.

I'll try and post some pictures this evening. 

Here is little man from this morning after running hog traps. Looking forward to the hunt this evening. Chances are good with 2 out of 3 rifle hunting today.


----------



## broadonrod

Predator control has turned on this week.


----------



## broadonrod

Lot of deer starting to show. Monica is fired up! Hopefully a monster shows up here.


----------



## broadonrod

And here they come. First buck in.


----------



## FISH TAILS

Good luck to her and everyone else hunting this evening!! That deer looks familiar her stand has some nice ones! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Same buck. Nice up and comer. Split G3s and a nice tweener. This buck added a lot of inches this year. I'm pretty sure this buck is 6 or 7 years old. We have seen him here 3 years I know of. He really did well this year.


----------



## elkhunter49

broadonrod said:


> Lot of deer starting to show. Monica is fired up! Hopefully a monster shows up here.


Great shot, smiling youngster and Mom in the Muy Grande jacket!!! :texasflag


----------



## rudytail10

Good luck to all. Hope she deer shows. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

FISH TAILS said:


> Good luck to her and everyone else hunting this evening!! That deer looks familiar her stand has some nice ones!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm sure you saw that buck while sitting here Josh. We haven't run cameras here do no telling what's popping out today. 
Thanks!



elkhunter49 said:


> Great shot, smiling youngster and Mom in the Muy Grande jacket!!! :texasflag


She's ready Bev. Little man is going to put a hurting on the does he says if Mamma would just get her buck lol.

There are 3-4 bucks that live around here that could be on the list we know from last year. One particularly is showing age. He looks old... much older this year than I figured him to be. He's not the biggest at this stand but she likes to take the oldest bucks. I have a feeling if he steps out he get shwacked this eve.


----------



## broadonrod

This old timer just walked in.
He got a little wider, heavier and went from a 9 to a 10 point this year. Looks like he put on about 50 more lbs this year as well. This buck is a bull.


----------



## broadonrod

Just got a text Jonathon got his buck


----------



## rudytail10

Nice congrats to him


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redhunter84

Can't wait to see some pictures. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishin4tails

Man that old 10 is a toad!



broadonrod said:


> Just got a text Jonathon got his buck


Woohoo, can't wait to see pics


----------



## broadonrod

We are watching Monica's deer right now he has been here for 20 minutes I made her give him a pass. I may be getting divorced now LOL 

What a beautiful deer but he needs another year off to the next one I guess. 
Headed to camp to go see Johnathon and Buck!


----------



## porkrind

If those walls in the stand could talk!! Lol


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

I want to take this time to thank everyone for all the kind replies on my buck that I took. This buck was a great surprise for me and turned out to be harder to hunt than I thought. I tried to get on this buck with my bow for 4 days straight and for some reason or another something just wouldn't be rite, either he wouldn't show or when he did show he was never in a position for me to be able to draw on him. Time was ticking on me because my son was due in and I wanted to be able to concentrate on his weekend with me so as a last resort I made the decision that if he showed I was going to be ready with bow or rifle. Well he showed up that last morning and wanted to play the not going to give me a clean bow shot game again so I opted to take him with the rifle. He is a very, very cool buck and I was extremely thankful and proud to have him. Thanks Brett , savage Joe and all the guys in camp for cheering me along in pursuit of this great old South Texas buck.


----------



## broadonrod

Jonathan's management buck. Woo hoo! His first buck with a bow! I don't think I have ever seen any hunter more excited. The video is sick! I can't wait to get it posted. I'm hitting the sack. Monica and I are after another buck from another stand now so it's early to bed and early to rise. I will get more pictures posted we saw some incredible bucks tonight literally incredible! We had four bucks between 180 and 200 in front of us tonight at one time, these were all bucks we are letting walk this year. A great evening here on the ranch with a bunch of great people. I also plan on little man shooting his first deer tomorrow. Thanks everybody for the kind reply's here's a quick picture. I will post more of Jonathon's Management buck later. He weighed 228 field dressed! Monster buck! 
This buck has never had a droptine before. He popped at an estimated 9 years old.
www.doubledowndeerfeed.com


----------



## broadonrod

More in the morning! Thanks in advance for all the kind replies! 
We love our Holden Roofing Sales Team! Jonathon is always at the top of our customer service awards each year! Congrats Johnathon on a beautiful drop tine deer and you're first "buck" bow kill!


----------



## DR_Smith

Congratulations on an amazing deer!!!


----------



## rudytail10

Beautiful south Texas monster. What a Deer for a first bow kill. Congratulations 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sotexhookset

Incredible. Always great stuff and congrats to the hunter.


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

what an awesome buck jonathon. congrats brother !


----------



## elkhunter49

broadonrod said:


> More in the morning! Thanks in advance for all the kind replies!
> We love our Holden Roofing Sales Team! Jonathon is always at the top of our customer service awards each year! Congrats Johnathon on a beautiful drop tine deer and you're first "buck" bow kill!


Wow what a great looking old warhorse of a deer. congrats to Jonathon on a fine trophy!


----------



## dbarham

Nice one


----------



## StinkBait

Very nice!


----------



## Jack Rabbit

WOW, Jonathon,, what a beautiful south Texas Double Down drop tine buck. Congratulations. I knew I should have stayed another day. You a great guy and very deserving of such a wonderful buck. Way to go!


----------



## Fishin4tails

Beautiful Buck. Congrats.


----------



## bowmansdad

Congratulations, Jonathan, on a beautiful buck!


----------



## Redhunter84

broadonrod said:


> More in the morning! Thanks in advance for all the kind replies!
> We love our Holden Roofing Sales Team! Jonathon is always at the top of our customer service awards each year! Congrats Johnathon on a beautiful drop tine deer and you're first "buck" bow kill!


Very nice , congratulations sir!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Any luck this morning?


----------



## FISH TAILS

Congrats Johnathon I know you hunted hard last year too and to get it done this year before Thanksgiving is awesome!! Great buck with a drop also!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jgale

Congrats Jonathan! That's a beauty!


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Any luck this morning?


Nothing this morning. Monica is back looking for a trophy.
Ervin is looking.... Jimmie is bow hunting a big deer this eve. 
Jonathan is bow hunting does.

Brett my son just nailed his first deer about 15 minutes ago ... Proud daddy sitting here! 
We have a bunch of deer moving back in now. I'll get some pictures rolling. We may find him a cull this eve as well.


----------



## DR_Smith

Awesome!!! Congrats to your son!!! I know that feeling as well and it's almost like who is more excited!!!


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Nothing this morning. Monica is back looking for a trophy.
> 
> Ervin is looking.... Jimmie is bow hunting a big deer this eve.
> 
> Jonathan is bow hunting does.
> 
> Brett my son just nailed his first deer about 15 minutes ago ... Proud daddy sitting here!
> 
> We have a bunch of deer moving back in now. I'll get some pictures rolling. We may find him a cull this eve as well.


That's badass man. Congrats to you and your son. This is turning out to be an amazing season for you my brother hunting with your dad now your son. I'm super pumped for you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> Awesome!!! Congrats to your son!!! I know that feeling as well and it's almost like who is more excited!!!


Thanks! It all starts now lol. He's begging to shoot everything! Lol



rudytail10 said:


> That's badass man. Congrats to you and your son. This is turning out to be an amazing season for you my brother hunting with your dad now your son. I'm super pumped for you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Clayton. We have 40 deer in front of us now. He is about to go crazy lol.

How about that one... How about that one.... I'm going to try and hold him off for a little while and see if a cull walks in. If not I'll prob let him whack another die or 2.. 
He wants this one. I told him when your 9 years old he will be old enough. He just looked at me and said "whaaaaaaaaat....?"


----------



## pacontender

Way to go. I bet you have created a monster.


----------



## Brian P.

That is awesome. Nothing like a child's first deer. I posted a story here when Zach got his first. Some will say we should never post stories about kids/kills, but to me that's what this is all about. 

Congrats to Dad and son on a memory that will last forever !!

Brian


----------



## broadonrod

pacontender said:


> Way to go. I bet you have created a monster.


Thanks! I think so ...



Brian P. said:


> That is awesome. Nothing like a child's first deer. I posted a story here when Zach got his first. Some will say we should never post stories about kids/kills, but to me that's what this is all about.
> 
> Congrats to Dad and son on a memory that will last forever !!
> 
> Brian


Thanks! 
We are in a bow stand .. He is begging me to shoot every buck. 
He just picked up his iPad, took a picture of this buck and said...I'm going to ask mom to bring me back here to shoot this one Lol!


----------



## rudytail10

That's awesome man. Freaking awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith

That's when it's bad "I'm gonna get mommy to let me shoot it"!!! That is awesome!!


----------



## jgale

Way to go lil Brett! We are proud of you buddy! Congrats to dad as well! Seeing the smile on the kids face is what hunting is all about!


----------



## awesum

broadonrod said:


> Thanks! I think so ...
> Thanks!
> We are in a bow stand .. He is begging me to shoot every buck.
> He just picked up his iPad, took a picture of this buck and said...I'm going to ask mom to bring me back here to shoot this one Lol!


Well at least he has good taste and can pick 'em!


----------



## sotexhookset

broadonrod said:


> Thanks! I think so ...
> 
> Thanks!
> We are in a bow stand .. He is begging me to shoot every buck.
> He just picked up his iPad, took a picture of this buck and said...I'm going to ask mom to bring me back here to shoot this one Lol!


Hell I'd probably be saying the same thing. What about that one, how bout that one, etc..... Lol.


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

h​way to go little man ! That's awesome bud and I know your fired up Brett . Look out brother it's on now !!


----------



## Fishin4tails

Congrats to the little man. That is awesome! And heck I can't blame him on the bucks he picked out, both look like great deer, he has good taste.


----------



## LaSalle30

Congrats to that lucky little fella! Proud time for you Brett! Memories forever!

Pat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Very proud for both lil Brett and dad Brett! Congrats to you both! Such a cool thing you get to do with your dad and son! Memories that will last a life time. Congrats man!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack Rabbit

Way to go LB. I'm proud of you and I know Daddy is to. The first deer with Dad and Son is the most special. All that rabbit shooting has paid off.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks everyone for all the kind comments!
I am super proud of my boy he made a great shot we got it on video I will put up a video clip of it soon. It was a special day for sure. 

I may get beat up for these pictures but I am very proud of him on another level. Hunting can be graphic and here is just that. I told him if he kills it we're going to eat it and he's going to clean it. Here's the pictures of him doing just that at six years old .
They cleaned it and we're having deer tomorrow night . 
He gutted his deer, skinned his deer and help Joe put his deer in the cooler. Took longer than usual but it's all done now LOL. We really enjoy teaching the young hunters that there is more to just pulling the trigger. 
Very proud of my son thank you again everybody for the comments !!!


----------



## broadonrod

One more... Not for the weak stomach....  very proud dad tonight.


----------



## sotexhookset

Not graphic! Part of the harvest of an animal and showing him the process at an early age. Very cool post for sure and congrats to your lil buddy. Well done.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

2 cool! It's awesome you asked him to do the work to harvest the animal! You are raising him right man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> One more... Not for the weak stomach....  very proud dad tonight.


Very cool. Raising him right. Great job dad.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## finz

Most everyone beat me to the proper comments so I Will say... A HUGE CONGRATS to You and your Son!! What a Beautiful sight,lesson, education, and so on! You guys rock! Thanks agin for sharing!!


----------



## tshort

You've done something very special in one season that most guys aren't lucky enough to do in a lifetime...hunt 2 200" deer with your father and your son's first deer. And I'm willing to bet that by the end of the season you and your wife will also harvest some incredible deer. To say I'm jealous is the understatement of the year. Congratulations!


----------



## elkhunter49

Great photos Brett, Congrats to you and your son on a super evening that neither of you will forget!! Well done buddy, Bev


----------



## bowmansdad

Congratulations to your son and proud Dad! Brings back great memories of my son and grandson at that age experiencing their first kills! Teaching him the right way from harvest to table will stay with him forever. Looking forward to seeing him grow and progress as a hunter!


----------



## Gearman

Man you know how I feel about your hunt with Little man!! Great job to both of you!!! Him asking to shoot other deer had me laughing and thinking about when Tyler was down there and he was hunting wig Matt and a huge buck came out and tyler said what about tthat one haha. Never hurts to ask haha, looking forward to him knocking out some nice deer. Now quite messing around brett and go shoot yourself a deer haha


----------



## emed

Brett- congrats to you and your son. I know this was a special day that neither one of yall will ever forget. My son shot his first deer last year at 7 and although we had a good year that was my best hunt, when my daughter got her first deer many years ago was just the same. They say you never forget your firsts- now comes the part when your packing to go and he has to stay behind because of school and such. Congrats to you both. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## FREON

broadonrod said:


> We are watching Monica's deer right now he has been here for 20 minutes I made her give him a pass. I may be getting divorced now LOL
> 
> What a beautiful deer but he needs another year off to the next one I guess.
> Headed to camp to go see Johnathon and Buck!


How about posting up a pic of her buck that needs another year?


----------



## M Jones

Congratulations Little Man! Awesome stuff right there dad! I bet we'll be seeing him holding a nice bruiser soon! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redhunter84

Too cool, it is definitely turning into an amazing season! Congrats to you and little man. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

FREON said:


> How about posting up a pic of her buck that needs another year?


That photo is going to Double Down Deer Feed Facebook ..
There is a progression picture from last year to this year being put together now. 
Monica is hunting a bigger buck now. Me and little man are hunting together again this eve. I'm bow hunting my big deer again and If we see a cull he is all set up and ready. There is an Old Timer coming in here almost everyday I think would make a good starter buck for him.

Thanks a million everyone for all the kind words. We have been super busy today and I'm just catching up. 
There are some big deer being hunted this evening. Hopefully one or two of them hit the ground. 
Jimmie, Monica and myself all have target bucks. My dad is shot out for the season and on the regular lease and the family pasture  so he is scouting for Monica at the next stand over. 
Ervin finally made it down this week. He hasn't found a buck yet and is bouncing around the lease looking. Most of us already have 50-60 hunts in at least. Hopefully he runs across one this evening we are all keeping an eye out as well. 
Matt will be back hunting his trophy in a day or 2 and John will be back after his buck Thursday and Bob will be back tomorrow.

This is our best year by far as far as antlers go. We have seen more monsters this year than ever. Our young deer seem to have really exploded as well. Our 1-4 year olds have blown our mind. We don't feel that we have many 5 year olds due to the hard drought that year and possible 1-5% fawn crop. Our 6-10 year olds progressed even better than we hoped this year over all. But the bucks have become very tough to hunt. 
The older they get the smarter they get "sometimes" but it seems to be the case this year. 
Staying in one stand seems to be the best way to see the deer right now. Many of our big bucks are almost 100% nocturnal but it sure makes the hunt fun and challenging. Especially now that most of us are bow hunting and know what's out there even though they sent showing themselves. 
What we used to consider a trophy just 5 years ago has become an average buck. As many as 5-10 deer a day may be seen that we would have flipped over just 5 years ago. 99% of our average mature bucks now would have been shot in site 8-14 years ago in this lease. It has been fun trying to pick out a trophy and out smart him. 
Anyway we have a pile of doe and young bucks here now. Me and little man are waiting on a couple of old ones. He is getting impatient and wants another doe! Hope an old timer steps out soon .

Thanks again for all the kind words and replies... As many stated I am very excited and will never forget the hunts this year with my dad and my son. I really don't care if I get a deer this year. It will be a hard year to top for us as a family.


----------



## broadonrod

My boys like "please daddy!" Not the right buck  but our first mature buck this eve.


----------



## Charlie Brown

broadonrod said:


> My boys like "please daddy!" Not the right buck  but our first mature buck this eve.


I like this "regular" at that stand. I'm curious if he declines next year. He looks awesome. Kinda looks like he was road hard and put up wet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gearman

You know I was just pulling your leg about shooting a deer Brett, no doubt some of the best hunts I have every been on was putting my kidos on deer. You really have had a magical year being able to spend time and hunt with your dad and son. Would give anything in the world to be able to have done that with my father!!! Good luck to you guys !!!


----------



## rudytail10

Any blood this evening?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tshort

If you need any help scouting I (and I'm sure many here) can definitely help there!


----------



## broadonrod

Getting light. Look close.


----------



## jgale

Let the mystical arrow fly


----------



## rudytail10

Sweet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

shoot him brother !!!


----------



## broadonrod

My buck just showed.. 44 yards now...


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

How's he look?


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> My buck just showed.. 44 yards now...


I'm nervous and I'm 300 miles away. Good luck brother.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> How's he look?


Big


----------



## pacontender

Good luck!! Hope he gives you a shot.


----------



## broadonrod

Still here. 36 yards


----------



## Capt Joe

broadonrod said:


> Big


I've seen the kind of deer you see while following this thread. If your calling him big he must be huge. I want to see him.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

33 yards


----------



## pacontender

What's the magic number?


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

you got this, stick him.


----------



## sotexhookset

Very cool. Talk about real time! Lol


----------



## taylork555

Good luck Brett, hope you stick him!


----------



## broadonrod

He just left. I had him in at 20 yards but no good quartering away shot :/...that was a rush! Over 40 hunts in on this buck and that was the first time I have seen him during shooting hours and under 100 yards. The one evening that I saw him late he was a long ways. The good thing is the old buck that kinda owns this protein feeder got out of his way quick! When he jumped in the feed station 7 bucks jumped out. I was worried the old dominate buck would run him off. That didn't happen at all. Back at it this eve.. I was just about to throw in the towel.. Glad I didn't.


----------



## FREON

He's a morning deer. Sounds like you are going to have to quit sleeping in and go to be a little earlier. LOL....Good Luck!!


----------



## broadonrod

FREON said:


> He's a morning deer. Sounds like you are going to have to quit sleeping in and go to be a little earlier. LOL....Good Luck!!


Lol.. I've been doing that! You haven't seen any late night crazy post lately have you ...
I may trade Monica stands and see if she can kill him. That way I can stay up later lol!


----------



## FREON

FREON said:


> Do you ever hunt in the morning Brett? Also, what do I win for being post # 1000....LOL





broadonrod said:


> As for the mornings yes.. Not as much as the evenings though. I usually get most of my business done in the mornings.
> 
> 
> 
> FREON said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's a morning deer. Sounds like you are going to have to quit sleeping in and go to be a little earlier. LOL....Good Luck!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> broadonrod said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.. I've been doing that! You haven't seen any late night crazy post lately have you ...
> I may trade Monica stands and see if she can kill him. That way I can stay up later lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now that you mention it, it does seem like your late night postings have decreased somewhat since I asked you about hunting in the mornings. LOL Shoot him in the morning and that way you have all DAY and all night to celebrate!!! :cheers:
Click to expand...


----------



## rudytail10

Maybe this evening it will work out for ya. Anyone else have any luck this morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Maybe this evening it will work out for ya. Anyone else have any luck this morning
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Monica saw a couple good deer.
I had a new mid 170s deer show also I haven't seen before.
Ervin didn't see anything new at his stand.
Jimmie's buck was a no show. 
Nothing hit the ground. Fixing to run hog traps with little man.


----------



## rudytail10

I bet he will have a blast taking out some more pigs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Part Timer

Can you not post the pictures that go to the DD facebook? I am solely a 2cooler. lol


----------



## Jack Rabbit

Hope you get big boy and wish you, your family, and all the guys a Happy Thanks Giving


----------



## FREON

FREON said:


> Can't wait to see what he scores in the contest PLUS I don't think I have ever seen a 233 lb. field dressed buck in any Texas contest.


 Did y'all ever get your Dad's deers scored in any contest?


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> I bet he will have a blast taking out some more pigs
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We caught 6. He had a blast.


----------



## broadonrod

Jack Rabbit said:


> Hope you get big boy and wish you, your family, and all the guys a Happy Thanks Giving


Thanks hope y'all have the same!


Part Timer said:


> Can you not post the pictures that go to the DD facebook? I am solely a 2cooler. lol


I'll post it as soon as they get threw doing the progression pictures. He is doing about 30 of them now. 



FREON said:


> Did y'all ever get your Dad's deers scored in any contest?


Haven't had time... I don't know if he is even going to enter the second one. He sure is proud of him though. We may take it if one of the other hunters shoot one and make the road trip I would like to see both bucks on the board. He said the other night he didn't care if we took it or not. Really I was kinda glad to hear that in a way. To many times I have seen deer get killed for a jacket instead of their character. We only entered 2-3 contest this year. Just not the same anymore.


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> I bet he will have a blast taking out some more pigs
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Forgot the pic.


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Did big boy show again this evening for you Brett ?


----------



## broadonrod

southtexastrophyhunter said:


> Did big boy show again this evening for you Brett ?


No Sr. Lots of bucks only one new deer I hadn't seen before.


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Just catching up from being out of town myself. I bet monica wanted to kill you when you gave her buck a pass. I can't wait to see what the next one you pick out for her will look like. I guess she's glad to have a husband like you for giving her the deer that you have been hunting for 2 months. I'm sure little man is having a blast Popping deer and hogs. That's what it's all about. There is nothing like spending family time at the lease. I want to wish everyone a Happy Thanksgiving and happy hunts for the remainder of the season.


----------



## bowmansdad

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone and good luck in the morning.


----------



## broadonrod

Big Guns 1971 said:


> Just catching up from being out of town myself. I bet monica wanted to kill you when you gave her buck a pass. I can't wait to see what the next one you pick out for her will look like. I guess she's glad to have a husband like you for giving her the deer that you have been hunting for 2 months. I'm sure little man is having a blast Popping deer and hogs. That's what it's all about. There is nothing like spending family time at the lease. I want to wish everyone a Happy Thanksgiving and happy hunts for the remainder of the season.


In all honesty she chose to let both deer ride.... She won't shoot a buck until his knees fall out. She is prob the most picky hunter on the ranch. She videoed a couple of bucks and I went to look with her. She said she wanted to let them ride. Both bucks we figured were in the 190s. I was really hoping she would take the first one but after watching him 2 hunts we decided it's a coin toss he could get bigger. The other was clearly to young. I'm very proud of her. She is as patient as they come. I ask her to go and shoot the deer I've been hunting and she said, no I want to find my own. The buck I'm hunting is in a safe area of the ranch but may be to smart for me to get with a bow. Especially with the pre rut going on. He almost screwed up today. Time will tell on him but is proven to be a challenge.. I'll could be stuck in that blind for a while. 
Thanks for all the kind replies! I hope you and your family have a great Thsnksgiving as well!



bowmansdad said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to everyone and good luck in the morning.


Thank you! Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family!


----------



## Big Guns 1971

I always say that you have to pass a good deer to shoot a great deer. I think it's awesome that Monica wants to find her own deer and I hope she finds a monster. Thanks for posting and keeping this thread updated like you do, It's one of the first things I have to look at when I get back in town. Happy Thanksgiving to everyone at the Holden Pasture Lease and good luck to all.


----------



## rudytail10

Happy thanksgiving to all of y'all at the ranch and to all here on 2cool. Good luck and keep the updates coming. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

rudytail10 said:


> Happy thanksgiving to all of y'all at the ranch and to all here on 2cool. Good luck and keep the updates coming.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 same to you clayton. looking forward to seeing you back down there.


----------



## broadonrod

Just go word Jimmie stuck an arrow in the buck he has been hunting!

Happy Thanksgiving to all!
I'm going to head that way in a few minutes and get on the track with him.


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Just go word Jimmie stuck an arrow in the buck he has been hunting!


Awesome can't wait to see this monster. Couldn't happen to a nicer guy. Congrats Jimmie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

southtexastrophyhunter said:


> same to you clayton. looking forward to seeing you back down there.


Yes sir.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Awesome can't wait to see this monster. Couldn't happen to a nicer guy. Congrats Jimmie
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 This will be Jimmie's first buck to kill with a bow I think and he said he wanted a wide one this buck should fit right in there Clayton .. This is one of our trophy hunters finally getting it done these deer have been tough to hunt this year. Hopefully he didn't go far I'm easing that way now. This is going to be a beautiful very old buck!


----------



## Redhunter84

Can't wait to see it. Happy Thanksgiving gentlemen! And congratulations Jimmie!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

I'm headed that way I may be more excited than him LOL!
I doubt it though  he sound pretty stoked said shot was perfect.


----------



## FISH TAILS

Can't wait to see pictures of this beast!! Congratulations Jimmie on your first Bow kill!!!
Happy Thanksgiving to all of you and enjoy the weekend at the ranch!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

FISH TAILS said:


> Can't wait to see pictures of this beast!! Congratulations Jimmie on your first Bow kill!!!
> Happy Thanksgiving to all of you and enjoy the weekend at the ranch!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got him! OMG! What a beautiful buck. We are going to get him out of here quietly because one of the other lease members is hunting another monster at the same stand. Then we will take pictures and I will send them ASAP. 
This deer has some incredible main beams !


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Got him! OMG! What a beautiful buck. We are going to get him out of here quietly because one of the other lease members is hunting another monster at the same stand. Then we will take pictures and I will send them ASAP.
> 
> This deer has some incredible main beams !


Awesome can't wait to see him. I bet Jimmie is pumped.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redhunter84

The suspense....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishin4tails

Congrats, can't wait to see the pictures.
Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## broadonrod

30" and 29 6/8 main beam! 27 inches inside spread we just measured those two things! We have watched this old buck 7 years. He should be 10-11 years old. Pics coming. I have to transfer the field pics real quick. 262 on the hoof. 
Loving the Double Down Deer Feed 

Going to transfer pics now.


----------



## broadonrod

Dressed.


----------



## finz

Well that makes for a Happy Thanksgiving!! Congrats!!


----------



## sotexhookset

Wow! Another unbelievable one and another huge congrats to the hunter.


----------



## rudytail10

Wow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STXbowhunt

broadonrod said:


> 30" and 29 6/8 main beam! 27 inches inside spread we just measured those two things! We have watched this old buck 7 years. He should be 10-11 years old. Pics coming. I have to transfer the field pics real quick. 262 on the hoof.
> 
> Loving the Double Down Deer Feed
> 
> Going to transfer pics now.


Pics! Who doesn't love big wide bucks?


----------



## broadonrod

STXbowhunt said:


> Pics! Who doesn't love big wide bucks?


Loading now. Had 100 plus pics in this card. iPad I slow ..


----------



## broadonrod

Ok here is one picture of Jimmies 27" wide! 30" main beam! Double Down Deer Feed monster bow kill! 
Typical 10 with a 3" flyer. 
This buck is so cool! 
Congrats Jimmie from all of us here at camp!
More pictures coming.


----------



## broadonrod

Another.


----------



## Fishin4tails

Wow, congrats! Can't wait to see a pic from the front.


----------



## pacontender

Great buck


----------



## ivomec

*Great buck!*

Scores 178? Based on the info you gave and what I could see is what I guess. Lol
You have some awesome deer! Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## broadonrod

ivomec said:


> Scores 178? Based on the info you gave and what I could see is what I guess. Lol
> You have some awesome deer! Happy Thanksgiving!


Haven't taped him other than beams and spread. Prob closer to 190 .. Thanks! Have a happy Thanksgiving I will get some more pictures up in a few minutes


----------



## rudytail10

Wow Jimmie congrats again what a buck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elkhunter49

A true Thanksgiving monster, well done Jimmie!


----------



## bowmansdad

Congratulations, Jimmie, what a beautiful buck!:smile::smile:


----------



## broadonrod

I'll get more pictures of Jimmies deer up this eve. Been busy-busy.

Thanks everyone for all the kind words and Thanksgiving wishes! 
We are after some monster bucks this eve again! 

Bob is in his stand hunting a beautiful 7x7 monster. 
John is in his stand hunting the big boy he has been after. 
Monica is hunting a really nice buck! 
I am back in the stand hunting a nice buck I have been after. 

Jimmie is drinking beer celebrating his monster from this morning and videoing Johns hunt lol. 

Matt will be here this evening and start hunting the monster he has been after in the morning. 
Ervin is still looking and has 2 guest in for the evening scouting at one of my stands to try and find him a buck. I know there are 2 big boys that have not been seen yet where he put his guest and several at his stand he hasn't seen yet. Hopefully he finds a trophy buck this evening. 

Happy Thanksgiving again to everyone and safe travels!


----------



## Spots and Dots

Why is he tagged with a regular tag? You guys are MLD right?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

First buck in this eve. Look at the body condition of this 2 year old. This is what I like to see deer look like young or old going into the rut. 
The less they have to put on post rut the faster the recovery time the better antlers they will have IMO. . Good feed year round has become the number one part of our plan. We have age and good genetics but that never turned our bucks into what we are seeing now. Wet or dry years. It used to be at the bottom of the list. This 2 year old is just one more example of why we are so proud of our feed blend. Nutrition and evolution. Just my opinion and showing young bucks like this has me even more excited. 

Back to this evenings hunt. I move to another bow stand at the same location. It's 100 yards from the one I have been in. The wind changed so I'm trying this one out. It's nice to see more than 50 yards today if nothing else 
I shut off the bucks feed station and pored the DD and corn on the ground at 20 yards. Deer are piling in now. No mature bucks yet.


----------



## broadonrod

Spots and Dots said:


> Why is he tagged with a regular tag? You guys are MLD right?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


We are not MLD. Just an old fashion tag lol.


----------



## broadonrod

Right spot! Wrong buck! It's good to see a mature buck show up this close this early!


----------



## broadonrod

Need the one I'm after to stand right next to this old timer.


----------



## sotexhookset

Man that's cool. Monster 8? Hard to tell on his right side if so or a 5x4.

And how do you take pics with your phone through your scope/glass that good? I've tried for however long and can't get anything but fuzz. My wife has a decent scope and kind of has it down but not that clear. 21 yards doesn't hurt I'm sure but still.

Edit- was looking at the first pic when typing before sending. Awesome.


----------



## Charlie Brown

I'll say it again I Love that ol timer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivomec

Yeah they both are pigs! But that one would fill my void anyday!


----------



## broadonrod

nomaspigtails said:


> Man that's cool. Monster 8? Hard to tell on his right side if so or a 5x4.
> 
> And how do you take pics with your phone through your scope/glass that good? I've tried for however long and can't get anything but fuzz. My wife has a decent scope and kind of has it down but not that clear. 21 yards doesn't hurt I'm sure but still.
> 
> Edit- was looking at the first pic when typing before sending. Awesome.


The first picture is just a picture off the back of my Nikon lie this one then I crop it. It's all I have to work with. I'll post the clearer originals as I get them loaded on computer. 
The other 2 are threw my range finder. Just figured I'd try that today lol.


----------



## broadonrod

Nice up and comer.


----------



## broadonrod

Going to be a foggy one this morning Freon but I'm here lol. 
None of the hunters target deer showed up yesterday eve.maybe this morning something will hit the ground.


----------



## rudytail10

Good luck to everyone. Hope everyone's deer show this morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Once again right spot, wrong buck. Still have lots of deer moving on this foggy morning.


----------



## wishin4fishin

Pretty deer. Still have some time left. Little warmer today than yesterday morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Congratulations Jimmie on a great Deer and an awesome job getting it done with a bow. I'm sure you are very proud as you should be. That buck has it all, long beams, wide spread, great tine length and most of all age. Thanks for sharing the pictures with us. I'm looking forward to seeing more giant deer come in with the nearing rut. Good luck to everyone else that's still hunting.


----------



## broadonrod

wishin4fishin said:


> Pretty deer. Still have some time left. Little warmer today than yesterday morning.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the replies! We are at it again. It's hot but deer are moving inbox.



Big Guns 1971 said:


> Congratulations Jimmie on a great Deer and an awesome job getting it done with a bow. I'm sure you are very proud as you should be. That buck has it all, long beams, wide spread, great tine length and most of all age. Thanks for sharing the pictures with us. I'm looking forward to seeing more giant deer come in with the nearing rut. Good luck to everyone else that's still hunting.


Thanks!
Little man is hunting with me this eve in my bow stand.
We are looking for my big deer or him a cull/first buck.

John, Matt, Bob and Monica are all in the blinds with really nice trophy /target bucks again this evening. As I have said each day.....hopefully someone or everyone whacks one this eve. 
Ervin put in a few days and never saw a shooter. He left today back to Florida. Hopefully next trip he finds a buck. I think we just need some cold weather it has been tough hunting.

Little Brett is fired up. I really hope a deer walks out for him this eve. I have seen 2 here at this stand that need to go. Here he is showing me how he is going to "bust a monster buck" as he put it lol.


----------



## broadonrod

Can't leave grandma out! 
Jimmie is guiding Monica's grandma this eve on a doe/cull buck hunt. Grandma don't play around. She will shoot everything and then shoot some more if you give her more bullets!


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Can't leave grandma out!
> 
> Jimmie is guiding Monica's grandma this eve on a doe/cull buck hunt. Grandma don't play around. She will shoot everything and then shoot some more if you give her more bullets!


That's awesome man. Good luck to all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Guns 1971

broadonrod said:


> Thanks for the replies! We are at it again. It's hot but deer are moving inbox.
> 
> Thanks!
> Little man is hunting with me this eve in my bow stand.
> We are looking for my big deer or him a cull/first buck.
> 
> John, Matt, Bob and Monica are all in the blinds with really nice trophy /target bucks again this evening. As I have said each day.....hopefully someone or everyone whacks one this eve.
> Ervin put in a few days and never saw a shooter. He left today back to Florida. Hopefully next trip he finds a buck. I think we just need some cold weather it has been tough hunting.
> 
> Little Brett is fired up. I really hope a deer walks out for him this eve. I have seen 2 here at this stand that need to go. Here he is showing me how he is going to "bust a monster buck" as he put it lol.


Its awesome seeing little Man and Grandma all fired up. Hopefully they are able to sling some lead soon.


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> That's awesome man. Good luck to all.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Big Guns 1971 said:


> Its awesome seeing little Man and Grandma all fired up. Hopefully they are able to sling some lead soon.


Thanks guys!

Here's our trophy of the night! 
This is what it's all about!


----------



## rudytail10

Any luck this morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Any luck this morning
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No sir... No show on all target deer this morning. Hogs and does that's it. 
Here is a picture of Jimmie with his buck head on.

The bucks are very illusive right now. Tough hunting for sure.
Matt, Bob and I will be hunting our trophy bucks this eve. John had to go home a day and will be back tomorrow. Monica is done for a few days as well.

We just pulled 2 years of sheds from Jimmies deer. His main beams went from 27-30" this year. Guessing around 20" of growth from last year total. He was prob. 24"-25" wide last year and 27" on the button this year. He also added the little 3" flyer/kicker off the main bra this year. 
I love seeing old bucks like this explode!


----------



## rudytail10

Man that's a beauty. Congrats again Jimmie 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pacontender

That is a cool old buck.


----------



## rudytail10

You need to get your dad to sit with ya. Seems like everywhere he goes the monsters follow lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Well back in the blinds... Fingers crossed someone gets a big buck this evening.

Also I owe Jimmie an apology! 
It seems I shorted his deer when I scored him lol. 

Joe just caped it out and Matt through the yard stick up to the horns and said.. This deer isn't 27" he is 28 1/8" and 30" outside.

I used the bump ruler and counted wrong lol..
So his buck is 28 1/8" wide, that's adding to his score too.
Sorry Jimmie ..

What's amazing is we had this buck at first on the hook 24" then we decided maybe 25" John watched him and said maybe 26" Jimmie killed him then he was 27" put him in the walk in cooler for a da and he is still growing to 28". 

Anyway hopefully one of us fling an arrow or fire a shot this eve.


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> You need to get your dad to sit with ya. Seems like everywhere he goes the monsters follow lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm thinking the same thing! He left and will be back in a few day or I would have him in here with me.


----------



## broadonrod

First buck just walked in this eve. Nice young 6x6 he is a regular here.


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Anxiously following this thread. I hope one of y'all knock down a monster this evening. Congrats again Jimmie on one hell of a buck. Wish I was there to celebrate with y'all.


----------



## broadonrod

A couple more young bucks and the regular old timer just walked in.


----------



## broadonrod

Another youngster


----------



## broadonrod

And mr regular. 
This guy is so old lol.


----------



## broadonrod

This old buck hasn't shown up here in a while. I have management hunters coming in Monday. He will prob be on the hit list. Cool old buck for sure. 
He added that double main beam this year.


----------



## broadonrod

I really like this young buck. He has a lot of potential! 
Great beams, a 6-7" tweener, good brow tines and nice frame. This young buck will be fun to watch over the next few years.


----------



## broadonrod

No show again for me this evening. I haven't heard from any of the other hunters. I had a good hunt with lots of deer but not the right one once again.
Headed to camp.


----------



## Brian P.

broadonrod said:


> This old buck hasn't shown up here in a while. I have management hunters coming in Monday. He will prob be on the hit list. Cool old buck for sure.
> He added that double main beam this year.


Some Management Hunter is going to be very happy !!

Good luck to you and your hunters. Can't wait to see the deer that you've got your eye on Bret, hopefully he steps out for you soon.


----------



## broadonrod

Brian P. said:


> Some Management Hunter is going to be very happy !!
> 
> Good luck to you and your hunters. Can't wait to see the deer that you've got your eye on Bret, hopefully he steps out for you soon.


Thanks! This buck has proven to be a tough one. 
I'm in the stand. Lots of deer now but to dark to tell what's- what.. 
I can tell there area couple of good ones in the crowd. Come on daylight.


----------



## Big Guns 1971

You have some super good young deer that will be amazing one day. It looked like that 6x6 and 5x5 may only be 2.5 to 3.5 years old. The future looks good.


----------



## broadonrod

Big Guns 1971 said:


> You have some super good young deer that will be amazing one day. It looked like that 6x6 and 5x5 may only be 2.5 to 3.5 years old. The future looks good.


I'm taking a break from hunting the buck I have been after for an evening. I'm in one of my other bow stands this evening that has not been sat in this year at all. 
No Trail cameras and no clue what is here this year. Last year there was 6 VERY nice bucks here. Three of those 6 are are very old. This is prob the most non-hunted blind on the ranch. I can only see about 40 yards so its all in close here. I'm excited to see what bucks show up year. Hopefully one of the big boys walk in. 
Look at the age and size of this doe! 
I have 2 does that just walked in... Both with fawns that are prob 10 years old plus. They must be living on the protein! These doe are ancient and still look in great shape. It is amazing what we have learned on this ranch about age and feed. It still puzzles me at times.


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> I'm taking a break from hunting the buck I have been after for an evening. I'm in one of my other bow stands this evening that has not been sat in this year at all.
> 
> No Trail cameras and no clue what is here this year. Last year there was 6 VERY nice bucks here. Three of those 6 are are very old. This is prob the most non-hunted blind on the ranch. I can only see about 40 yards so its all in close here. I'm excited to see what bucks show up year. Hopefully one of the big boys walk in.
> 
> Look at the age and size of this doe!
> 
> I have 2 does that just walked in... Both with fawns that are prob 10 years old plus. They must be living on the protein! These doe are ancient and still look in great shape. It is amazing what we have learned on this ranch about age and feed. It still puzzles me at times.


Good luck. I bet you see some monsters. Good luck to all this evening

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Good luck brother !! Can't wait for pics


----------



## broadonrod

southtexastrophyhunter said:


> Good luck brother !! Can't wait for pics


Couple of bigger ones in the brush. Hope they come in close. Cell Signal is rough here. Trying to load a couple pics.


----------



## broadonrod

Nice one just stepped in for a bite of Double Down. Man he did well this year!


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

I like that big flyer!!


----------



## Capt Joe

That deer is awesome! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Nice one just stepped  in for a bite of Double Down. Man he did well this year!


Beautiful old timer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redhunter84

broadonrod said:


> Nice one just stepped in for a bite of Double Down. Man he did well this year!


Beautiful buck, I really like the character of this one!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## sotexhookset

Awesome older buck. Still not a shooter? Love that rack.


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Couple of bigger ones in the brush. Hope they come in close. Cell Signal is rough here. Trying to load a couple pics.


This young fella gonna be one to watch for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Josh5

Hey Brett,
Thanks for all the great pics and stories. 

Did you post the score of Jimmie's buck? I missed it if you did. 
thanks


----------



## Law Dawg

*Lil Man*



broadonrod said:


> This old buck hasn't shown up here in a while. I have management hunters coming in Monday. He will prob be on the hit list. Cool old buck for sure.
> He added that double main beam this year.


That is a Great Deer for Lil Man, turn him loose!


----------



## Fishin4tails

Law Dawg said:


> That is a Great Deer for Lil Man, turn him loose!


That is an awesome idea!


----------



## broadonrod

Josh5 said:


> Hey Brett,
> Thanks for all the great pics and stories.
> 
> Did you post the score of Jimmie's buck? I missed it if you did.
> thanks


I measured Jimmie's buck tight-tight at 188 7/8s. 
30" main beams and spread was 28 1/8".


----------



## broadonrod

Law Dawg said:


> That is a Great Deer for Lil Man, turn him loose!





Fishin4tails said:


> That is an awesome idea!


Wish he was still here.  that buck would be nice..


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks everyone for all the kind words and replies! I'm just getting caught up. Been super busy. We just had 5 management hunters show up today. Three more coming in this week. Let the bullets fly lol! 
I'm sure we will have some LD pics this eve. 
Jeff is sitting with me watching a 190+ With a droptine right now. He's about to flip out lol. Heck I'm about to flip out too!  I only dreamed of having this caliber of deer on a low fence deer lease. It is a dream come true! That is one reason I really enjoy sharing the pics and stories and having so many guest to share it with. 
We just had a 2cool guest leave today! It was a pleasure meeting him and meeting a new friend from here on the board! 

Pics coming soon! Deer moving in fast this eve.


----------



## Bret

broadonrod said:


> Thanks everyone for all the kind words and replies! I'm just getting caught up. Been super busy. We just had 5 management hunters show up today. Three more coming in this week. Let the bullets fly lol!
> I'm sure we will have some LD pics this eve.
> Jeff is sitting with me watching a 190+ With a droptine right now. He's about to flip out lol. Heck I'm about to flip out too!  I only dreamed of having this caliber of deer on a low fence deer lease. It is a dream come true! That is one reason I really enjoy sharing the pics and stories and having so many guest to share it with.
> We just had a 2cool guest leave today! It was a pleasure meeting him and meeting a new friend from here on the board!
> 
> Pics coming soon! Deer moving in fast this eve.


Keep em coming Brett
!!! I'd be flipping out too watching a 190+ deer.. :work:


----------



## broadonrod

Bret said:


> Keep em coming Brett
> !!! I'd be flipping out too watching a 190+ deer.. :work:


I'm telling ya! I never stop getting excited. Just got a text! 
One of our management hunters just nailed a nice one.


----------



## broadonrod

My hunter Jeff just whacked a really nice buck! 
He is my Holden Roofing -material distributor sales rep.... Had to find him a big one


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Can't wait for pics... This is exciting to watch wish I was there!!!


----------



## broadonrod

broadonrod said:


> My hunter Jeff just whacked a really nice buck!
> He is my Holden Roofing -material distributor sales rep.... Had to find him a big one


Quoting my self lol. Jeff just took a second buck! 
Good customer service equals buck number 2..


----------



## broadonrod

This is Jeffs 1st and 2nd buck ever. The entire blind is shaking! Lol
One is a very nice buck! The other just should not have walked in with all these DD monsters. Bad timing for him.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Can't wait to see the pics!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pacontender

Thanks again Brett. I had a blast. Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## broadonrod

Mikeyhunts said:


> Can't wait to see the pics!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to see you on here Mikey! Thanks.. I'll get the pics up soon. 
We have 2 bucks to load for a total of prob 520-530 lbs! 
Going to see if this Polaris can take it lol!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

broadonrod said:


> Good to see you on here Mikey! Thanks.. I'll get the pics up soon.
> 
> We have 2 bucks to load for a total of prob 520-530 lbs!
> 
> Going to see if this Polaris can take it lol!


I posted last week. Took me 2 hours to read the whole thread and see all the pics!!!
Awesome thread as always!! Congrats on an amazing year!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> This is Jeffs 1st and 2nd buck ever. The entire blind is shaking! Lol
> 
> One is a very nice buck! The other just should not have walked in with all these DD monsters. Bad timing for him.


That's awesome way to go. Can't wait to see pics.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Just got word our third management Hunter got his buck also !


----------



## activescrape

This is the first deer hunting thread where I almost feel like I am there. You know, where the adrenaline spikes a little. I'm in, can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Can't wait to see all of the pictures. I'm sure there is all kinds of excitement with that many deer down. Congratulations to all.


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Bring on the pics brother !


----------



## broadonrod

Ok pics coming now.


----------



## broadonrod

First live from the fire.


----------



## broadonrod

.


----------



## broadonrod

..


----------



## broadonrod

...


----------



## broadonrod

....


----------



## broadonrod

.......


----------



## AirbornXpress

Great job Brett 
You made their day
That's a lot of mouths you won't have to feed anymore!


----------



## broadonrod

All 4 cull bucks weighed field dressed. 
202
210
218 
226


----------



## ivomec

Some very healthy cull bucks!


----------



## broadonrod

airbornxpress said:


> Great job Brett
> You made their day
> That's a lot of mouths you won't have to feed anymore!


Thank you sir! 
These guys are a blast!
Lots of shooting to do this week!

Deer steaks and bacon wrapped wild turkey Breast with jalapeÃ±o and cream cheese. Plus a little camp fire juice.


----------



## broadonrod

Our jalapeÃ±o wrappers were busy this eve while we were hunting! 
We couldn't make it with out our help Christina and Netty!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

broadonrod said:


> First live from the fire.


That fire pit pics make me crave your wrapped jalapeÃ±os!!! Yum!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Omg , I must have been telepathic! So funny! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> .......


That's awesome. Great trophies and look at the bodies on those old timers. Looks like a blast.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Awesome as usual brother ! Congrats to all the hunters, lots of happy smiling faces.


----------



## AirbornXpress

Those girls are as tough as those deer, "no gloves with all those Jalapenos"


----------



## Brian P.

Awesome evening, congrats to all the hunters !


----------



## Huntfish4life

New to the forum, I love seeing the pictures of the awesome deer. Looks like a very successful night, those are some monster bucks congrats.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack Rabbit

Congrats to all the hunters on their great bucks. Looks like the girls are happy in the new kitchen way to go.


----------



## broadonrod

airbornxpress said:


> Those girls are as tough as those deer, "no gloves with all those Jalapenos"


Best thing ever was hiring these young ladies here at camp. We rough counted and figure they have wrapped around 1500 jalapeÃ±os this year! They take care of our camp and get food ready when we come in from hunting. They are sweat hearts. Like part of the family around here now.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks everyone for all the comments and replies! We have a lot of deer to shoot tomorrow these guys came in on a package hunts for their fifth year in a row. We have a lot of management deer and does to shoot this week. We told them we are going to try and tag them out before they leave... all the way. Lots of deer to shoot this week for sure.


----------



## broadonrod

The bucks we took tonight from left to right we estimated their ages to be 10-11, 8, 8 , and 6 years old. 
These are the type of bucks we target to manage our herd.


----------



## broadonrod

Like us on Facebook and see some of the monster bucks we are fixing to post! 
Thanks again everybody for the kind words! See what our customers are saying about Double Down Deer Feed ! 
"It's What We Are Feeding Them" 
http://m.facebook.com/Double.Down.Deer.Feed/


----------



## Big Guns 1971

broadonrod said:


> Best thing ever was hiring these young ladies here at camp. We rough counted and figure they have wrapped around 1500 jalapeÃ±os this year! They take care of our camp and get food ready when we come in from hunting. They are sweat hearts. Like part of the family around here now.


Wow 1500 japs this year. They look good and I'm sure taste good but I don't know how they do it without rubber gloves. My hands would be burning up for the next week or so. Looks like good eats, drinks and great company. Congratulations to all of the hunters this evening. They took some fine deer.


----------



## ROBOWADER

Awesome!!!!



broadonrod said:


> The bucks we took tonight from left to right we estimated their ages to be 10-11, 8, 8 , and 6 years old.
> These are the type of bucks we target to manage our herd.


----------



## gary.curlin

Just wondering, do any of y'all ever see a deer for the first time and shoot it right then? If so, what kind of buck would it take for you to pull the trigger immediately? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Anymore blood shed this morning lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

gary.curlin said:


> Just wondering, do any of y'all ever see a deer for the first time and shoot it right then? If so, what kind of buck would it take for you to pull the trigger immediately?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


We have 35 stands, 8 trophy hunters and 3 Jr members hunting high end management deer. We run very few trail cameras. We have 70 protein stations on the ranch and only run cameras on a select few, maybe 10 to keep the excitement in the hunt. Nothing like seeing a monster buck walk out for the first time. 
With that few of hunters we don't cover much country per day. Usually 3-5 hunters on the ranch at a time minus the guest we invite to scout areas we don't hunt much. Most of us bow hunt now so that means we see even less deer feeding close quarters. 
I think it's safe to say we prob see 1-5 new bucks on average per sitting. Feeding free choice protein year round even makes it tougher to hunt a big deer but it makes them bigger so we don't mind the harder hunting. I would rather feed year round and have a harder hunt than have less quality bucks. 
We including my self video all bucks before we shoot or arrow them. 
Even though I manage the ranch and hold the lease I video bucks for the group to agree he is ready to take or not. 
Nobody here gets jealous or tries to hide deer from one another like many ranches I have been one. We all work as a team to grow bucks to their maximum potential. 
That being said we do see new monster bucks regularly and all are videoed before harvest on our lease. 
I was all for one of our members shooting a buck a couple of weeks ago we figure scores around 208-212. 
He chose to pass him :/... Great hunter to have on a lease for sure. He wants a 220" plus.. Will he make that in the next year to 3 years? I hope so but I would have nailed him the next morning lol. 
We also have a " lovem or leavem" rule. 
As a group we prob. think this may be the best lease building rule we have. 
It means if he doesn't get you excited today when you see a good buck and you want to pass him another year..... Don't plan on shooting him in 2-3 weeks because you feel the need to settle. That rule has built us some monster bucks.

Another rule we have is... We don't shoot trophy deer with broken antlers. We work hard and feed hard for "inches" therefore we don't shoot broken horns. I have a 200 plus right now at one of my stands that broke already. He was of age to take this year Now he gets to breed another year.. He could go up he could melt next year but I'm already excited to see what he comes back as next year.

Our group is very, very relaxed. Nobody is in a hurry to shoot and enjoys the camp and hunt as much as the kill. The building of true free range monster bucks is fun and very rewarding when you have the right hunters doing it as a group. We feel fortunate just to be here with great land owners allowing us to do what we do. Shooting a big buck is just a bonus on top of the rewards of our management plan and the build of the herd. Watching the videos each evening from all the hunters new bucks we see daily is just as exciting and fun as pulling the trigger to our group.


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

rudytail10 said:


> Anymore blood shed this morning lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 thats what i was wondering also.


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Anymore blood shed this morning lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Took a stack of does this morning. A couple of management bucks were passed to try and get a better ones. I have a feeling a couple will hit the ground this evening . 
We are still way behind on the number of does we want to take. We are working on catching up there fast because our mature bucks are breeding now. I really don't like shooting our does once they have been bred so for the next few days we are really going to put the hammer down if we can.


----------



## gary.curlin

Thanks for the reply. Sounds awesome. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Thanks for the updates. Keep the pics coming. I bet with this weather coming in you gonna start seeing some swollen necks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmansdad

Those are trophy deer in most cases, not culls! Congratulations to all the hunters!


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Thanks for the updates. Keep the pics coming. I bet with this weather coming in you gonna start seeing some swollen necks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ready Clayton.im back in my stand bow hunting a nice buck. First deer moving in now.



bowmansdad said:


> Those are trophy deer in most cases, not culls! Congratulations to all the hunters!


They are nice bucks. These guys are stocked! We have 2 more management hunters in today. We are looking for 4 more management deer, this afternoon. I hope they all get there deer this eve. Matt passed on the bug buck he has been hunting and decided to let him ride. John and I are after our trophies this eve.

Thanks again for all the kind words and replies. I hope to have some live pics soon. Deer coming in now.


----------



## broadonrod

*Score this buck contest!*

How about a guess the score?

Who ever guesses the closest to the correct score on this buck wins a Double Down Deer Feed package of shirts, hats and stickers. 
First one to guess the score or closest to what we scored him earlier day wins. 
Contest is over at 9:00 pm tonight. 
One guess per user name. Must submit score here on this thread. 
I'm posting 3 pictures. 
Remember these bucks weigh a lot! This one was about 250-260 lbs on the hoof! 
GOOD LUCK!


----------



## broadonrod

Contest pic #2


----------



## broadonrod

Contest pic number 3 with Bobby and his buck!
Good luck! Contest ends at 9:00 pm tonight!


----------



## sotexhookset

171. Cool rack.


----------



## Texasgirl44

I'll play. 142"


----------



## AirbornXpress

158 5/8


----------



## 30"r

158 3/8"


----------



## captain sandbar

162 5/8. cool buck!


----------



## boatlift

141-1/8


----------



## rudytail10

155


----------



## Chadb1010

167


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

143


----------



## DVM1997

152 7/8


----------



## deerslayer64d

152.3/8 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Brown

174


----------



## 5 O

160


----------



## FISH TAILS

153 5/8


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivomec

163


----------



## Cynoscion

158 7/8


----------



## StangGang

168


----------



## Bucksnort

145 1/8


----------



## ezgon

159


----------



## elkhunter49

I'll play Brett, how about 153 1/8". He's got lots of eye appeal to me!


----------



## rudytail10

Any new monsters this evening?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Any new monsters this evening?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not yet. Mature bucks moving in. It's been very slow. Here is a nice old 10 point.
He did very well this year.


----------



## kodiako1

177 3/8


----------



## mister72

154


----------



## rudytail10

Nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOO'S NEXT

174 5/8


----------



## broadonrod

I love this young buck.


----------



## broadonrod

Text message from the guides say deer are hitting the ground.


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Awesome, can't wait for pics.


----------



## jvr_dejesus

Brett - I'll play. 157.5", absolute joy watching this thread every day.


----------



## M Jones

I'll try 156


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calfroper81

163 5/8


----------



## broadonrod

I'm hearing at least 3 deer are down. Could be more.


----------



## rainbowrunner

Looks like 169.3 to me


----------



## Fishin4tails

164-3/8


----------



## Fishin4tails

Can't wait to see what hit the ground today.


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> I love this young buck.


Very nice future double down monster. Will be fun to watch him over the next few years. Young deer like that are great to see!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Part Timer

Put me down for 164 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## az2323

*guess*

156 6/8


----------



## POCsaltdog

159


----------



## emed

Put me down for 157 1/2.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 30 stones

157 1/8


----------



## SafetyMan

164 4/8


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

How about some big bad buck pics ?


----------



## Gearman

161 2/8


----------



## BrandonH

156 7/8


----------



## rudytail10

southtexastrophyhunter said:


> How about some big bad buck pics ?


Yes please

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmansdad

155 1/8


----------



## broadonrod

Whacked them tonight. Cull hunters whackedem this eve.


----------



## PortATrout

*Score*

160 5/8". Nice deer!


----------



## broadonrod

Another


----------



## KevinA

i will give it a shot..

149.6"


----------



## broadonrod

Another...nice 12 year old 12.. 8 years of footage. Just finally melted but still a nice buck. 272 lbs! He was a great deer in his prime!


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Awesome pics !! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## broadonrod

Group pic. Estimated 11-10-9 years old left to right!


----------



## AirbornXpress

Wow That's a nice set of "cull bucks" well I mean trophys
If I win the score contest don't bother mailing the shirt! I will come pick it up and bring a big bag of fresh shrimp to mate with the Jalapenos.


----------



## Guntown

144"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chazenreds

Nice Bucks. 161 3/8 on the earlier buck.


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Group pic. Estimated 11-10-9 years old left to right!


Very nice. Congrats to all. That one on the right looks very familiar. Awesome pics as usual thanks for the updates.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack Rabbit

148 6/8


----------



## mr. buck

149 7/8


----------



## tshort

150"


----------



## Huntfish4life

Congrats on the deer tonight guys, those are some nice ones. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Guns 1971

162 3/8.


----------



## Big Guns 1971

broadonrod said:


> Another...nice 12 year old 12.. 8 years of footage. Just finally melted but still a nice buck. 272 lbs! He was a great deer in his prime!


I can't believe what these bucks weigh. Its Unbelievable for a deer to be this heavy in south Texas.


----------



## tshort

If you can find them or have time, I'd love to see the progression of those bucks. Once again, your cull bucks make a lot of very happy and satisfied hunters.


----------



## FFLack

I'm 4 minutes late but I'm guessing 159"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Guns 1971

broadonrod said:


> Group pic. Estimated 11-10-9 years old left to right!


After studying the picture for about 10 minutes I realize that the huge bodies and necks make the horns look smaller than they are. The body size on these bucks rival the body size of northern deer. D/D feed is putting the size and horns on em for sure.


----------



## broadonrod

Sorry got sidetracked here at camp with all the guys.. We score the deer at 154 4/8s. Whoever was the first one to guess closest to 154 4/8 P.m. me your shipping address, name, shirt size and we will send out your package from Double Down Deer Feed. 

Thanks everyone for the guesses that was a lot of fun more participation than I even thought !


----------



## broadonrod

I'm going to do a few more of these with these other deer. We just got in a huge shipment of Double Down shirts and hats.
Thanks again for all the kind words and replies!


----------



## FISH TAILS

I was 7/8" off not bad
Clayton and Mister72 were 1/2" on each side!!!

Those are some good looking culls this year!!!

Keep the pics coming!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Sorry got sidetracked here at camp with all the guys.. We score the deer at 154 4/8s. Whoever was the first one to guess closest to 154 4/8 P.m. me your shipping address, name, shirt size and we will send out your package from Double Down Deer Feed.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the guesses that was a lot of fun more participation than I even thought !


Wooohoo. That's an awesome deer for sure.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmansdad

Dang, 5/8" off and not in the money! Oh, well! Those are some more trophy culls, just awesome deer. Congratulations to the lucky hunters!


----------



## Huntfish4life

Those are some of the best cull bucks in texas, talk about some happy hunters. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Everyone is hunting this morning. Johns saw his buck driving into his stand at 5:30.. Hopefully he gets him this morning. I have 2 really good deer in front of me now but to dark to tell exactly what they are. One could be the one I'm after. He has a big frame but still to dark to tell.
Come on daylight!


----------



## Bret

broadonrod said:


> Everyone is hunting this morning. Johns saw his buck driving into his stand at 5:30.. Hopefully he gets him this morning. I have 2 really good deer in front of me now but to dark to tell exactly what they are. One could be the one I'm after. He has a big frame but still to dark to tell.
> Come on daylight!


Suerte Amigo... hope its the one youre looking for..


----------



## broadonrod

Bret said:


> Suerte Amigo... hope its the one youre looking for..


Daylight is coming. I can see several bucks and starting to see points. Neither of these two monsters are the one I'm looking for. They are new bucks and they are big! Hope they at least stay for some video footage. It's going to be a battle ground here this morning. Already had a [email protected] of a fight! Several bucks at protein feeder. Still to dark to see that far. 
These bucks are snort wheezing and mad this morning.


----------



## rudytail10

Man I hope he shows for ya. Good luck to John he has been after that dude for a long time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pacontender

Good luck. Looking forward to seeing a giant hit the ground.


----------



## broadonrod

It's a great morning. I have had at least 10 bucks leave and prob 10 new ones here and walking in now. Some eating protein, some eating corn and some just mad at the world. In is just coming over the horizon I have 2 nice bucks walking in now. The 2 big boys got in a one minute fight and left. This is the most action I have seen this season. Il try and get a couple of pics of these bucks coming in now.


----------



## broadonrod

Here is one that just walked in. I have prob taken 15 minute of video. It was a zoo here this morning. 

Ha!!!! Just got text while I was typing! John just arrowed his buck! Can't wait to see this one!

Here is a quick live pic. In going to see if he needs help tracking.


----------



## pacontender

broadonrod said:


> Here is one that just walked in. I have prob taken 15 minute of video. It was a zoo here this morning.
> 
> Ha!!!! Just got text while I was typing! John just arrowed his buck! Can't wait to see this one!
> 
> Here is a quick live pic. In going to see if he needs help tracking.


Sweet!!!


----------



## elkhunter49

**** I wish I was there instead of offshore!!


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Here is one that just walked in. I have prob taken 15 minute of video. It was a zoo here this morning.
> 
> Ha!!!! Just got text while I was typing! John just arrowed his buck! Can't wait to see this one!
> 
> Here is a quick live pic. In going to see if he needs help tracking.


Awesome buck there. And congrats to John I know he has to be pumped. Hours of hunting that old buck finally paid off for him. Can't wait to see this buck. Congrats again John well deserved my friend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finz

Following along great pics as always, good luck on the recovery!!


----------



## broadonrod

Found him he is a monster OMG !


----------



## tshort

This little cold snap finally got them going. Can't wait to see some new monsters! Do you do any of the longer youtube videos like you've done previous seasons, Brett? That's actually what brought me here last year.


----------



## broadonrod

He is bigger than I thought! John is pumped! What a bow kill.
We think he added at least 20-25" this year maybe more. We have this bucks sheds from last year. Headed to load him up. Pics coming.

Another Double Diwn Deer Feed low fence monster hits the ground!


----------



## Fishin4tails

broadonrod said:


> Here is one that just walked in. I have prob taken 15 minute of video. It was a zoo here this morning.
> 
> Ha!!!! Just got text while I was typing! John just arrowed his buck! Can't wait to see this one!
> 
> Here is a quick live pic. In going to see if he needs help tracking.


That is a great looking buck. Can't wait to see pics of John's buck!


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> He is bigger than I thought! John is pumped! What a bow kill.
> 
> We think he added at least 20-25" this year maybe more. We have this bucks sheds from last year. Headed to load him up. Pics coming.
> 
> Another Double Diwn Deer Feed low fence monster hits the ground!


Sweet. Can't wait to see some BBD pics

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBOWADER

Bring on some pics....


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Deer management has really evolved. I remember reading a book, (yes a printed book) about 40 years ago that was all about deer management. Supplemental feeding of deer wasn't as common back then, and competition between livestock and deer entered into it a lot.

I remember what is basically a quote from the book .... "A 1,000 acres will support *X* amount of pounds of deer on the hoof, do you want more smaller deer or fewer bigger deer?"

Property tax exemptions have changed I believe. Now a landowner doesn't necessarily have to have cattle to satisfy certain AG exemptions, so that changed things.

Supplemental feeding really changed deer management! Now the quote could be "A 1,000 pounds of feed will support *X* amount of pounds of deer on the hoof, do you want more smaller deer or fewer bigger deer?"

I guess it has the same variables as always: nutrition and range conditions, age and genetics. Deer are just so magnificent that it could be a very interesting and addictive way to spend your life.


----------



## broadonrod

He's heavy! ðŸ˜Š
Something has happened to our mass! â˜ºï¸


----------



## elkhunter49

Holy Moly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Redhunter84

Ohhh wow! Congratulations John, I know this one was a lot of time and work. Well earned sir. Can't wait to see some pictures. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## tpool

Can't wait for pics!!!!! Need pics!!!! LOL.

Thanks,
T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## tshort

This is like watching one of those home renovation shows....a little peak at the result..ohhh...commercial break.

OK, let's fast forward through the commercials!

Congratulations!!!


----------



## broadonrod

John just took his 2nd 200 plus in 3 years! This will be our 3rd this season so far!
We were not counting this buck as one of our 200s. We are almost positive he is an 8 year old. We figured him low 190s! 
Pics coming I have to download. 
Typical 12 with a fork on G2 and 3 kickers on the base over an inch! 
What a monster typical! 
Going to down load pics now.


----------



## broadonrod

Congrats John Duffy on another Double Down Deer Feed Low Fence Monster Buck!
Our camp score has him 202" he has some trash on the back of his bases you can't see in the pic.


----------



## broadonrod

Another angle shows the tine length.
This buck added about 25" this year!


----------



## Redhunter84

Beautiful buck John, congrats again!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## tpool

*MAN!!!!*

h:h:h:h:h:h:h::cheers:

Congrats!!!!!! What a HOSS!!!

T-BONE
(tpool


----------



## elkhunter49

Wow what a great buck!!!! Congrats guys


----------



## Brushpoppin

Congrats John!!!
We had dinner and a few cold beers down in Mansfield this summer during a fishing tournament, BRUTE!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Johns buck has 17 total points.


----------



## boatlift

Heck of a buck, love that mass!!


----------



## broadonrod

boatlift said:


> Heck of a buck, love that mass!!


Me too. He is beautiful! Pictures don't do this buck justice.


----------



## pacontender

broadonrod said:


> Me too. He is beautiful! Pictures don't do this buck justice.


After putting your dad's bucks in my hands I can imagine. None of the big deer y'all have killed show how big they truly are in pics.


----------



## DEXTER

Now that is one to hang on the wall and be proud of. Super nice buck. Congrats:cheers:


----------



## fisHRman

Beautiful deer. Keep posting so us folks trapped at work can check in for some daydreaming!


----------



## elkhunter49

pacontender said:


> After putting your dad's bucks in my hands I can imagine. None of the big deer y'all have killed show how big they truly are in pics.


I've tried to capture these amazing animals in photos but nothing does them justice!!


----------



## elkhunter49

One more


----------



## 5 O

Awesome buck. Congrats !!!


----------



## M Jones

Congratulations John! What a stud!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmansdad

Way to go, John, what a monster buck!


----------



## broadonrod

elkhunter49 said:


> I've tried to capture these amazing animals in photos but nothing does them justice!!


I like him Bev.. I saw him this morning ..


----------



## elkhunter49

broadonrod said:


> I like him Bev.. I saw him this morning ..


Baby Giant................................ He's huge now but in a couple years he should be enormous.


----------



## rudytail10

Wow. Way to go John your hard work paid off for sure. That deer has it all. Look at the mass. Congrats sir


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rag3

Awesome buck John!!Congrats!!! We still need to put a few more monsters on the ground this year!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FISH TAILS

Congratulations John you hunted hard for 2 years and it paid off!! Taylor's Buck last year and this Monster this year!!!
Let's see a few more Giants hit the dirt soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cynoscion

broadonrod said:


> He's heavy! ðŸ˜Š
> Something has happened to our mass! â˜ºï¸


A big congrats to the hunter! That is one helluva good looking deer!

As we talked about on the phone before, Brett, antler mass is very highly correlated with body weight and you guys are growing some heavy bodied deer. The antler mass has followed suit for sure!

Congrats to you all on a great season so far!


----------



## Bull Minnow

Brett these bucks are amazing to say the least. Congrats to all of the hunters!


----------



## DR_Smith

Amazing deer and congratulations to John and the others who harvested true TROPHY DEER even though they are listed as management! 
2 questions....
When will the airings of the tv show who was there earlier in bow season take place?
And when is "Double Down Monsters" tv series going to start?! You could run a full yr with no re-runs of the hunts you have there!!!


----------



## Whitebassfisher

DR_Smith said:


> 2 questions....
> When will the airings of the tv show who was there earlier in bow season take place?
> And when is "Double Down Monsters" tv series going to start?! You could run a full yr with no re-runs of the hunts you have there!!!


Now we understand why A & E announced the end of "Duck Dynasty" .... so "Double Down" could start.


----------



## Huntfish4life

Congrats John that is a monster buck, have to say that was worth the wait


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith

Whitebassfisher said:


> Now we understand why A & E announced the end of "Duck Dynasty" .... so "Double Down" could start.


Man I hope so!!! :brew:


----------



## ivomec

Another great buck!! Congrats!


----------



## jgale

Dang John!! Congrats amigo! That's a heck of a buck!!


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> Amazing deer and congratulations to John and the others who harvested true TROPHY DEER even though they are listed as management!
> 2 questions....
> When will the airings of the tv show who was there earlier in bow season take place?
> And when is "Double Down Monsters" tv series going to start?! You could run a full yr with no re-runs of the hunts you have there!!!


Here is a link to their Facebook page. They did 2 episodes with us this year. They should air around late September or early October I think. Don't hold me to that. I know it seemed like it was just before and during the time they were here. 
Fun group of guys and new friends we made during that deal. 
They are on the Sportsman Channel

https://www.facebook.com/TrainedAssassins.TV/


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks everyone for all the kind words and replies. It's been a slow start for me this evening. I had a some suprise oilfield visitors show up and worked 300 yards away until 5:00 or so. It happens.. Deer are finally starting to work their way in here. 
I guess I need to go sit with John and see how it's done. He's at one of my other stands and just text he found a new GIANT! He's a good guy to get that text in bold letters from lol. 

Our management hunters are putting snack down on the does this eve. It's going to be a long evening at the cleaning rack tonight.


----------



## DR_Smith

Nothing wrong with long nights on cleaning rack!! Is the deer john saw a new one or old one? Anytime one of you says "GIANT" it means it's big because you all have showed us some big deer I thought were Giants!! Can't wait to hear more about it!!


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> Nothing wrong with long nights on cleaning rack!! Is the deer john saw a new one or old one? Anytime one of you says "GIANT" it means it's big because you all have showed us some big deer I thought were Giants!! Can't wait to hear more about it!!


He's in the middle of the ranch on a blind only hunted 1 morning and 2 afternoons. He said its one he hasn't seen this year. I have a new one as well.. Nice buck but not a giant.

Can't wait to see what John found over there.


----------



## DR_Smith

Any more stands that have not been hunted? I know you sat in one other day.


----------



## Charlie Brown

broadonrod said:


> He's in the middle of the ranch on a blind only hunted 1 morning and 2 afternoons. He said its one he hasn't seen this year. I have a new one as well.. Nice buck but not a giant.
> 
> Can't wait to see what John found over there.


Can I see can I see .

Also any chance to see Johns deer on the hoof?

Thanks for an awesome thread.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FFLack

Way to go John. You guys have have it down. Thanks for taking us along for the ride! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishin4tails

Congrats John on an awesome deer. The mass on that dear is crazy!


----------



## sundownbrown

I finally figured out my password and all that jazz, so Im back, Ive been reading the thread all year. This has got to be the best thread for Texas deer hunting in the world. Love seeing the pics of the deer, the camp, and the ranch vehicles, I love it all. Great deer and congrats to all the hunters.


----------



## Huntfish4life

How did the morning hunt go


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeyhunts

John, congrats man! So proud for you!!! Hope to get down there soon to take some video. Schedule has been crazy! That deer is simply awesome!!! Congrats to you, the Chittum, and everyone on the lease. You guys work HARD at it! 
Mikey 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Only does this morning. 
I headed home for little man karate belt test .. 
Guys are sending a few pics. Here's a new one. Looks like someone pulled on his main beam lol.


----------



## jgale

Mikeyhunts said:


> John, congrats man! So proud for you!!! Hope to get down there soon to take some video. Schedule has been crazy! That deer is simply awesome!!! Congrats to you, the Chittum, and everyone on the lease. You guys work HARD at it!
> Mikey
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can't wait to see that video Mikey


----------



## Mikeyhunts

jgale said:


> Can't wait to see that video Mikey


I'm a pro man! Dont ya know!!! Lmfao!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

jgale said:


> Can't wait to see that video Mikey


Now that's funny right there. ðŸ˜³


----------



## broadonrod

jgale said:


> Can't wait to see that video Mikey


Are you saying Mikey puts to much trust in image stabilization? Lol


----------



## easyrider25

Just my thoughts but the Holden Pasture Deer Lease should be moved to the Hunting Forum
I see nothing impressive here
Again just my thoughts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbarham

easyrider25 said:


> Just my thoughts but the Holden Pasture Deer Lease should be moved to the Hunting Forum
> I see nothing impressive here
> Again just my thoughts
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whatchu talking about willis


----------



## Charlie Brown

easyrider25 said:


> Just my thoughts but the Holden Pasture Deer Lease should be moved to the Hunting Forum
> I see nothing impressive here
> Again just my thoughts
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Keep the negative thoughts to yourself and don't read the thread. Pretty simple.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Folsetth

easyrider25 said:


> Just my thoughts but the Holden Pasture Deer Lease should be moved to the Hunting Forum
> I see nothing impressive here
> Again just my thoughts
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is this not the hunting forum?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FFLack

Copy that Charlie Brown!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finz

easyrider25 said:


> Just my thoughts but the Holden Pasture Deer Lease should be moved to the Hunting Forum
> I see nothing impressive here
> Again just my thoughts
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Say Whhhatttt easyrider??? If ya don't like it MOVE ON to another spot!! This is a hunting forum!! Actually the BEST hunting forum/Thread on the net!! Thanks again Bret for keeping us all in the loop and sharing the Best stuff anyone could imagine!!


----------



## jgale

3 free range deer killed over 200" so far and "you see nothing impressive". I think it's time for a trip to the optometrist. Also this is the hunting board last I saw...


----------



## jgale

broadonrod said:


> Are you saying Mikey puts to much trust in image stabilization? Lol


I think the image stabilization technology just hasn't quite caught up to Mikey's video skills yet 
He's always one step ahead of em!


----------



## capttravis

Mikeyhunts said:


> John, congrats man! So proud for you!!! Hope to get down there soon to take some video. Schedule has been crazy! That deer is simply awesome!!! Congrats to you, the Chittum, and everyone on the lease. You guys work HARD at it!
> Mikey
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am sure that video will be epic bro...Just remember which end of the camera to point towards the deer  Oh, and that little screen that pops out of the camera, it shows what is actually being filmed...i mean deer are a little smaller than 600 pound bluefin but i am sure you will do just fine.


----------



## emed

easyrider25 said:


> Just my thoughts but the Holden Pasture Deer Lease should be moved to the Hunting Forum
> I see nothing impressive here
> Again just my thoughts
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol- yeah nothing impressive. Low fence, 200"+ deer, several deer weighing close to 300# in Texas, deer pushing 10-12 years old and still blowing up when everyone has always said after 7 they go down hill. A guy that has changed the way a lot of us hunt deer and think about management. Oh and he shares the pics of literally the best deer in Texas without genetic improvements. Yeah nothing to see here folks, please move on. Reminds me of Leslie Nielson standing in front of the fireworks stand blowing up behind him saying "nothing to see here folks". Hey Brett- I think 99.9% percent of us enjoy seeing what you and your hunters have produced, it's incredible what feed and management can do with these Texas deer. Keep on keeping on.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishin4tails

Any updates? I think I need my daily dose of Double Down goodness. :rotfl:


----------



## Mikeyhunts

#internettroll


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for all the post and kind words. 
The guys had super slow hunts yesterday eve and this morning. They are steadily catching up on our number of does for the season. Bucks have gone into "pre rut" and a few you could say are rutting I guess. It's def. not in full swing by any means but it's fixing to happen. 

New bucks are showing up the regulars are making scrapes and starting to fight. 
We are seeing very few with broken antlers. The 2-3 year olds are starting to break a tine here and there. The older bucks seem to still have all their head gear for the most part. 

Here is a trail cam pic of a nice up and comer at one of my bow stands. He is the first broken beam deer we have seen. Looks like he may have picked on a buck he shouldn't have! 
He should end up being a great buck. 
He had split brows on both sides. Looks like he has broken a beam, a tweener and a split brow. 
I'm excited to see what this buck does over the next year or 2. He stacked on the inches this year.


----------



## sundownbrown

Are you trying to stir the pot or what? Just saying



easyrider25 said:


> Just my thoughts but the Holden Pasture Deer Lease should be moved to the Hunting Forum
> I see nothing impressive here
> Again just my thoughts
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Any new monsters to speak of. And how did little man do in karate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Any new monsters to speak of. And how did little man do in karate.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't got a report this eve. Little man did great glad I made the trip home. 
I'm going to spend the weekend here. Looks like the ranch is fixing to get wet. 
I'll post up reports as the guys send them. Going to give them a shout in a minute. See if anything hit the ground.


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> I haven't got a report this eve. Little man did great glad I made the trip home.
> 
> I'm going to spend the weekend here. Looks like the ranch is fixing to get wet.
> 
> I'll post up reports as the guys send them. Going to give them a shout in a minute. See if anything hit the ground.


That's awesome tell him congrats brother.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher

easyrider25 said:


> Just my thoughts but the Holden Pasture Deer Lease should be moved to the Hunting Forum
> I see nothing impressive here
> Again just my thoughts


Is this serious or a sarcastic joke?
In case you are serious, I will say I really enjoy the photography, especially of the live deer. If you don't consider mature whitetail bucks as magnificent, just don't click on the thread.


----------



## broadonrod

Another tough evening. One management buck lucked out with a clean miss by one of our guest hunters. 
The guys took 6 more does and a hog this eve. Matt says it's wet and been drizzling all day. They may be rained out for the morning. 
Going through a few TC pics here at the house with little man this eve. Thanks again for all the kind replies everyone.


----------



## broadonrod

Charlie Brown said:


> Can I see can I see .
> 
> Also any chance to see Johns deer on the hoof?
> 
> Thanks for an awesome thread.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry for the late reply about John's buck. 
I don't have a picture of the buck my self but we do have a lot of video of the buck. We are making a video of his hunt as well from start to finish that I will post here ASAP.

Here is a picture of his buck last season and this season. It shows a pretty good jump this year. Looking at the sheds we figure the buck jumped 33". He was 11 points last year and 17 points this year.

Here is John's short story on Facebook as well.

http://m.facebook.com/Double.Down.D...15467803256/703324643159002/?type=3&source=48


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

Nothing better than hunting big low fence #DoubleDown mfers with your bow.


----------



## broadonrod

WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> Nothing better than hunting big low fence #DoubleDown mfers with your bow.


Yes sir! Going through TC pics. This youngster is stacking on the inches. Lots of potential in this buck.


----------



## DR_Smith

he is gonna be big!!!! Congrats again John that is an amazing deer! Also cool to see the progression and the difference from one yr to the other. More proof of great management!!


----------



## Charlie Brown

Awesome can't wait to see the video of the hunt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> he is gonna be big!!!! Congrats again John that is an amazing deer! Also cool to see the progression and the difference from one yr to the other. More proof of great management!!


Thanks guys.. I'm looking forward to getting back to the ranch.
No report today other than rain. Hooefully it is dry enough for Matt to get out tomorrow and find him a big deer. I'm ready to get back after the one I've been hunting.


----------



## awesum

broadonrod said:


> Thanks guys.. I'm looking forward to getting back to the ranch. No report today other than rain. Hooefully it is dry enough for Matt to get out tomorrow and find him a big deer. I'm ready to get back after the one I've been hunting.


The radar I'm looking at appears to show it has stopped raining at the Nunley Chittim and has passed on through. Maybe it will be drier tomorrow but if it's like my place it'll need another day to soak in.

http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx


----------



## broadonrod

awesum said:


> The radar I'm looking at appears to show it has stopped raining at the Nunley Chittim and has passed on through. Maybe it will be drier tomorrow but if it's like my place it'll need another day to soak in.
> 
> http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx


Jimmie days we have had 2" slow rain, sloppy roads. I think I'm going to head on down in the morning.


----------



## broadonrod

The guys are packing up deer meat to head home. 
Looking pretty healthy for the rut. 
Less recovery time post rut feeding year round IMO give our bucks a jump start on anther growth for next year. The faster they get their weight back the faster it goes to their head. Look at this buck. This is below the rib cage back toward the stomach. If it was a hog it would make good bacon .
Look at the marbled meat that was mentioned in the thread earlier.


----------



## broadonrod

Another pic.


----------



## broadonrod

Just got this live from the ranch! This buck was bedded down with a doe a couple of minutes ago when Jimmie went to feed my stand for me. 
The rut is kicking off. The buck just stood there with his doe. He said the buck didn't have a care in the world about the Polaris and just stood there at 20 yards for a cellphone pic.


----------



## elkhunter49

Prime time Brett, Lord knows I wish I was there. I hope you find the giant your after buddy!!


----------



## rudytail10

That's awesome. Can't wait to get back and see some live action. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmansdad

Have a safe trip, Brett, that buck by your stand knows he's safe!ðŸ˜ŠðŸ˜Š


----------



## DR_Smith

Brett (or the other hunters on the ranch) how much movement are you all seeing with your mature bucks during the rut? Are they showing up at stands a mile away or are they staying local around "their" feed stations? Basically, is the DD holding them closer to home or are they roaming like regular bucks without it.


----------



## broadonrod

Live from the stand from Jimmie. 
Looks cold and wet.


----------



## broadonrod

Really wet lol


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> Brett (or the other hunters on the ranch) how much movement are you all seeing with your mature bucks during the rut? Are they showing up at stands a mile away or are they staying local around "their" feed stations? Basically, is the DD holding them closer to home or are they roaming like regular bucks without it.


We have deer roam some are now. Some too far each year . 99.9/10s of the deer I post we feel never leave our place or they live a long ways from neighboring ranches. Feed doesn't stop them from traveling in the rut but it surly can't hurt trying so we never slow down the feed. 
Prob 95 % of our feed stations are 1 Mile or more inside the ranch from our borders. Many deer travel long distances most of the big deer we watch for years never leave the 500 acre area we watch them in. 
I really think the fact we leave a LOT of doe helps us keep our bucks in. At least a little. Some are always going to move.


----------



## broadonrod

bowmansdad said:


> Have a safe trip, Brett, that buck by your stand knows he's safe!í ½í¸Ší ½í¸Š


Thanks. 
Joe just sent this one. Little drop and lots of mass. He also looks cold and wet lol. Cool seeing some new bucks show up. Not running but a very few trail cameras keeps it fun.


----------



## rudytail10

Man all the deer look in great shape and necks starting to swell gonna get fun soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Man all the deer look in great shape and necks starting to swell gonna get fun soon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Puffing up. Four year olds are thinning up a bit also.


----------



## bowmansdad

Brett, what brand of trail cameras do y'all use? I need one to find out what time a bobcat is getting our chickens.


----------



## broadonrod

bowmansdad said:


> Brett, what brand of trail cameras do y'all use? I need one to find out what time a bobcat is getting our chickens.


This camera is one the Trained Assassins TV guys left us. They gave us a few to set out early season scouting for their show and left them with us. It's a "Wild game" I have a couple of the bushnells I have used for years also. Our live cameras are bushnells. Here is another from that feeder using the Wild Game camera. Not bad for the price. These at lower end priced cameras.


----------



## broadonrod

Here is one more. Getting loaded up and headed to the ranch now. Tine to go find a deer. Can't let my Jimmie, John and my dad have all the taxidermy bill


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Here is one more. Getting loaded up and headed to the ranch now. Tine to go find a deer. Can't let my Jimmie, John and my dad have all the taxidermy bill


Best of luck and safe travels.


----------



## ROBOWADER

broadonrod said:


> Really wet lol


Cool horns, I like it!


----------



## ROBOWADER

make it happen!

I have spent about 30 hours in the blind this season and have not seen a shooter. You guys got it good!



broadonrod said:


> Here is one more. Getting loaded up and headed to the ranch now. Tine to go find a deer. Can't let my Jimmie, John and my dad have all the taxidermy bill


----------



## tpool

ROBOWADER said:


> Cool horns, I like it!


Me too! Man!!!

T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## FISH TAILS

Gods luck this evening looking forward to live pictures!! Need your Buck and a few others to take Dirt naps!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmansdad

Thanks for the info, Brett. I'm predicting success for you on this trip. Roads may be nasty getting around but cool weather and the rut starting will have the big boys on the move!
Good luck!


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for all the replies and kind words everyone. I'm back in the stand.. Joe is scouting one blind over for me. Matt and Jimmie are teaming up looking for a big deer. 
Clear sky and cool breeze this afternoon. Several does moving in... Hopefully big boy comes looking. Plenty of live decoys in the corn right now.


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Thanks for all the replies and kind words everyone. I'm back in the stand.. Joe is scouting one blind over for me. Matt and Jimmie are teaming up looking for a big deer.
> Clear sky and cool breeze this afternoon. Several does moving in... Hopefully big boy comes looking. Plenty of live decoys in the corn right now.


Good luck to everyone. Hope this weather gets the big boys roaming.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

ROBOWADER said:


> make it happen!
> 
> I have spent about 30 hours in the blind this season and have not seen a shooter. You guys got it good!


Need to get you down here again.



rudytail10 said:


> Best of luck and safe travels.


Still owe you a varmint hunt ...
Let me know when you are free!



rudytail10 said:


> Good to everyone. Hope this weather gets the bugs boys roaming.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have 8 full grown does, 4 -1 year old does, 7 fawns and 4-1 year old bucks. 
No big boys following any of these so far.


----------



## broadonrod

No big boys yet. All the does are pretty spooky. I have a feeling it's going to turn on before dark. 

Here is a nice super young 10 point that just showed up. Lots of potential for sure.


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

good luck to yall bud, i hope he shows for ya.


----------



## broadonrod

He's here!


----------



## Capt Joe

Good luck and shoot straight Brett! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

broadonrod said:


> He's here!


 let it fly !!!


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

Holy cow, keep us posted


----------



## broadonrod

Shhhhwack! Arrow launched! He ran to the heaven brush. Going to leave him for a while. Arrow looked good..


----------



## broadonrod

I'm shaking like its my first buck lol


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

I can't wait to see this one!!!!!


----------



## Capt Joe

Congratulations can't wait for the pictures to be posted! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

hell yea brother !!! cant wait to see this brute. congrats my friend


----------



## rudytail10

That's awesome as hell brother can't wait to see him congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rack Ranch

Good luck on the recovery, in for LPD's.


----------



## Charlie Brown

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

I'm backing out of the track. This buck is to big to gamble with jumping him. He could be 20 yards in the brush. It gets thick right here were this blood is. I'm just not sure. I didn't get the penetration I hoped for with the arrow. These bucks are so fat lots of times they close up. Im calling my buddy Roy on this one! He's prob dead close but not going to risk it on a deer this caliber. 
Now the long wait for Roy to get here. I'm still shaking ...


----------



## Charlie Brown

Better safe than sorry. Tough call on it but you would be kicking yourself if you jumped him. He might run for miles. Blood looks good though. Good luck on the recovery!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishin4tails

Good luck on recovering him. He is probably down just out of sight. Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> I'm backing out of the track. This buck is to big to gamble with jumping him. He could be 20 yards in the brush. It gets thick right here were this blood is. I'm just not sure. I didn't get the penetration I hoped for with the arrow. These bucks are so fat lots of times they close up. Im calling my buddy Roy on this one! He's prob dead close but not going to risk it on a deer this caliber.
> 
> Now the long wait for Roy to get here. I'm still shaking ...


Roy is the best in the business I'm sure he and his dogs will find him in no time. Keep us posted can't wait to see this giant.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Will do. Thanks fellas. Hopefully he's 20 yards laying there. I stopped at the brush. This buck is pretty special. Sure hope he is just right inside the brush line.

Roy is half way here already. Just got the call.


----------



## FISH TAILS

Can't wait to see the pictures congrats brother you picked the right day to head back down!!!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

broadonrod said:


> Will do. Thanks fellas. Hopefully he's 20 yards laying there. I stopped at the brush. This buck is pretty special. Sure hope he is just right inside the brush line.
> 
> Roy is half way here already. Just got the call.


roy is the best in the business brother. looking forward to pics.


----------



## rut-ro

What's your guess on the bucks weight ?


----------



## Whitebassfisher

I like the color of that blood, it looks oxygenated.


----------



## dbarham

About my size lol!


----------



## Gearman

Said a quick little prayer for you brother!! Roy is the man and playing it safe is very hard but sounds like this big bad boy is worth it!!! Will be watching this thread and hoping for a great outcome. You got this one Brett!!!


----------



## Brian P.

Best of luck on the recovery, hoping for the best. But as the others said, that blood looks good. probably piled up about 40 yards into the brush


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks again for the relies and kind words. 
This buck prob weighs 270 lbs on the hoof. 
Roy is coming in the gate now. We should have his dogs on the track in about 15 minutes. The deer lives in the dead center of the ranch so we are meeting him at the crossroads we have met at before. 
Fingers crossed. This buck should be my best bow kill ever. I have not scored him. I wanted to keep that a suprise. I have watched this buck 4 years. I sure hope we find him quick and easy. I am just not happy with the penetration. We will see. 

Here is a teaser pic. Look at the mass at his bases. 
I will post pics of him weather we find him or not. Have to leave some suprise hope you understand. 
I think I finally stopped shaking lol.


----------



## railbird

The blood in photo doesn't look like the deer was move very fast at all. Never hurts the situation to bring in Roy and give more time. Good luck Brett


----------



## broadonrod

railbird said:


> The blood in photo doesn't look like the deer was move very fast at all. Never hurts the situation to bring in Roy and give more time. Good luck Brett


Thanks. I'm just sitting here waiting. Hope he is down :/..


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Thanks. I'm just sitting here waiting. Hope he is down :/..


I'm sure he is man. Got the best man and dogs coming. Wish I was there to watch them work. It's truly fascinating to watch his dogs. Best of luck brother and keep us posted.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

I'm sure you will have your hands on him soon.


----------



## Big Guns 1971

broadonrod said:


> I'm shaking like its my first buck lol


That's why we still hunt. Congrats


----------



## SafetyMan

Good luck Brett! I'm sure you will recover him quickly.


----------



## dbarham

I'm sure they are loading that toad by now!


----------



## Big Guns 1971

I can't wait to see this Deer.


----------



## finz

DOH this is going to be Epic!! Seems to be a double beam Buck? Congrats on the sighting and the shot ! Waiting patiently!!


----------



## broadonrod

He is bayed at 300 yards


----------



## willydavenport

Dang! Looks like you made the right call! Good luck!


----------



## jt2hunt

Uh oh!


----------



## pacontender

Roy will make it happen. Good call on backing out.


----------



## Charlie Brown

start shaking again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finz

broadonrod said:


> He is bayed at 300 yards


Yes!! Congrats and camp juice soon to follow!!


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

wont be long now brother.


----------



## Goags

We're gonna need a live video feed...


----------



## jgale

Man I feel like I'm there reading this. Hope you get your hands on him soon! Looks like you made the right call on the dogs!


----------



## erain12

Glad ya got the dogs to help out. Can't wait to see the pictures!!!!!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Oh heck!!! Fingers crossed my man!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Got him.


----------



## bowmansdad

Quarto came out for me a few years ago, his dogs bayed at 150 yards, it was over in 20 minutes. Roy and his dogs are the best and they're taking pictures now I'm betting!


----------



## railbird

Ok let's see the pictures


----------



## bowmansdad

Congratulations, Brett! Can't way to see him!


----------



## finz

broadonrod said:


> got him.


congrats


----------



## ivomec

Congrats!!


----------



## pacontender

Congrats. You definitely put in the hunts for him.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

AWESOME!!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chazenreds

Congrats! 103 folks patiently waiting on the pictures. Ok, maybe not so patiently. í ½í¸„


----------



## chazenreds

I bet the refresh button is about wore out on everyone's computer about now.


----------



## jvr_dejesus

Congrats Brett! Felt like I was there, suspense is real. Can't wait to see pictures of your South Texas giant!!


----------



## Fishin4tails

chazenreds said:


> I bet the refresh button is about wore out on everyone's computer about now.


Think mine is now broken.

Can't wait to see pics. Congrats!!!


----------



## rudytail10

Awesome congrats again brother I'm pumped and excited for ya. Thanks for taking us on that journey felt like I was there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Pic coming. Just pulled in camp


----------



## DR_Smith

I just checked the thread to 60+ posts of Brett getting his deer!! Congrats man and can't wait to see him!!!! I know the dogs found him, but was blood good enough for you to have tracked?


----------



## FFLack

Man what a ride and congratulations!!! All the blood, sweat, tears, time and money invested just paid off for cause of one key element.. Patience!! Way to go man, can't wait to see the monster!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AirbornXpress

213 waiting
congrats
328 now


----------



## Mikeyhunts

I have no nails left


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith

airbornxpress said:


> 213 waiting
> congrats
> 328 now


Lol and I'm sure more are just going back and forth!!!
I want to see the video!!!


----------



## jvr_dejesus

DR_Smith said:


> Lol and I'm sure more are just going back and forth!!!
> I want to see the video!!!


Me!!!! I'm dying here...


----------



## rudytail10

Mikeyhunts said:


> I have no nails left
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes sir. I'm with ya on that

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## deano77511

Been fallowing cant wait to see !


----------



## DR_Smith

Its been a LONG SEASON waiting for today!! And I don't even care that I haven't shot anything yet!! This is more exciting to me!!
Brett probably got tied down with campfire juice and forgot to post pics!!! Or still adding numbers to post score!!


----------



## broadonrod

Pretty sure our 4th 200" plus Low fence Double Down Deer Feed buck is laying here! 

I'm stoked! Thanks to Roy Hindes once again for his assistance in finding another trophy! Best deer tracking dogs in the world! 

We haven't taped anything yet but guessing his right main beam will be 30" plus. 
He's prob between 23-24" wide.
Base in left in guessing over 7" maybe more. 
I'll get more pics up in a while. Haven't had time to read all the replies so I'll get caught up in a minute. 
Thanks everyone for following the evening hunt!


----------



## broadonrod

More coming in a bit.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Wow!!!! Just WOW! Congrats Ahab!!! Double Down Monster! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivomec

What a buck! Congrats Brett!!


----------



## Fishin4tails

Awesome!! Man that is a monster!! Congrats, and thanks for letting us follow along.


----------



## rudytail10

Wow. Well deserved my friend. He made you work it that's for sure. What a monster 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmansdad

Wow, what a stud, Brett! I knew it was going to happen! Congratulations!


----------



## DR_Smith

I really don't care about the score after seeing him!! That is an awesome looking deer!! Great character and just an awesome looking rack!! WE all see why you waited for him!!! Congrats again Brett!! Amazing deer!!


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

awesome brother. very proud for you, wish i was there to share in the campfire juice.


----------



## broadonrod

Anyone want to guess a rough score! 
He's bigger than we thought! Putting in all this body weight with this feed has us under scoring out bucks.


----------



## DR_Smith

206
But I have no clue how to score!! lol that 2nd main beam is awesome!


----------



## Jack Rabbit

Just logged on to catch up and what a surprise. Congratulations big time Brett, I only put in half the time you did and I was exhausted. I'm so proud for you. That's an enormous Double Down low fence monster.


----------



## FFLack

Looking around 218"!?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erain12

Congrats! 214!!!


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

I've seen the buck in person and he's even bigger in real life. There are a lot of close guesses. Just a hint, his beams and spread are huge!!!


----------



## Pizzaman

223 1/2


----------



## elkhunter49

I just got to work and I'm soooooooo glad as early as I have to get up that I never logged on yesterday evening. **** what a buck. Congrats Brett on another south Texas monster!!!!! I'll guess 214". **** what a buck! Well done brother, well done. I'm very happy for you my friend.


----------



## M Jones

Wow! Congratulations Bret! What an awesome beast! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Congratulations on an awesome and unique deer. You deserve it Brother. Im guessing hes going to score around 215 with all of that mass beam length and spread. It was well deserved with all of the time you have put in this year. I'm sure glad you have an understanding wife otherwise we wouldn't be looking at pictures of this monster. Congratulations again and I can't wait to hear how the whole story unfolded and see what the official score is gonna be. You are a blessed man for sure. Also thanks for spending countless hours posting pictures and videos for all of us to see. It really feels like we are right there in camp enjoying and celebrating with you.


----------



## railbird

I'm going to guess because I have nothing to reference from on a 280 lb whitetail. I can only count up around 194-195, so I'll add a bit and say 211.


----------



## FISH TAILS

Wow congratulations on a an awesome buck they just keep getting bigger!! The ranch is set for another outstanding season with 4 200" deer down and a few to go!! That buck has some serious character. I always under score not seeing him live this year doesn't help so I am guessing 209 5/8!!! Keep the pictures coming and maybe I'll get a feee weekend soon to come see some live action!!
Congrats again!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishin4tails

I'm going to guess 217. Congrats again!


----------



## Reynolds4

My goodness, what a buck! Congratulations


----------



## emed

That is a stud. He is well worth holding out for. Not bad for a low fence Texas deer- lol. 217-7/8. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Please post a few pictures of the deer while live if you can. That buck deserves it.


----------



## Bret

broadonrod said:


> Pretty sure our 4th 200" plus Low fence Double Down Deer Feed buck is laying here!
> 
> I'm stoked! Thanks to Roy Hindes once again for his assistance in finding another trophy! Best deer tracking dogs in the world!
> 
> We haven't taped anything yet but guessing his right main beam will be 30" plus.
> He's prob between 23-24" wide.
> Base in left in guessing over 7" maybe more.
> I'll get more pics up in a while. Haven't had time to read all the replies so I'll get caught up in a minute.
> Thanks everyone for following the evening hunt!


Wow!! Congrats Brett!! What a deer!!!! 
:cop:


----------



## jvr_dejesus

Amazing deer Brett! I'll say it again, what y'all are doing is incredible. As many have said thank you for sharing this with us, all the pictures and videos. 

As far as score, I'play guess 217 3/8". He's a giant!!


----------



## AirbornXpress

Amazing deer Congrats 
Looks like 219 5/8


----------



## boatlift

Oh WOW!!! Congrats Brett, that's incredible!!!


----------



## tshort

I'm so glad I've been away from my computer on a rig for the past few days. The suspense and refresh button would have been broken by now. Thanks so much for sharing all of this with us, Brett. Awesome buck, can't wait to see more pictures of him.


----------



## FishingAggie

Congrats Brett! That is one hell of a buck! Can't wait to see some more pics.


----------



## railbird

There seems to be several people on this thread who are familiar with this ranch. I have a question about first year on the ranch. What was the average body weight of a 6.5 year old deer before the protein programs began? I'm curious about my ranches potential gains in body weight over a period of years feeding constantly.


----------



## Swampus

Good Deer Brett!
Gotta love a double beam Buck!

Looks like everyone signed in on Hunting forum are all on this thread!


----------



## broadonrod

Wow! Thanks everyone... It's going to take me a while to catch up. Thank y'all so much for all the kind words and being part of the excitement. We were talking around the fire last night when Jimmie, Matt and Joe said mentioned "this is cool Its like hunting with 100 people here in camp with us". 
I wish I had more time to post here. Sometimes it just gets so busy. 

This hunt was insane. I almost gave up on this old buck. The buck is an 8 year old I have watched for 4 years now. 

We estimate he added about 40" of antler growth this year!

He got bigger when he hit the ground for sure. We are underestimating so many bucks scores on the hoof this year. We are starting to realize that. 

He became so illusive the past 2 seasons I didn't honestly know if I would get him this year or not. He has been doing his job with the ladies... He prob lost 30 lbs since I saw him around 2 weeks ago. I was sure tired of sitting in that stand! 

We counted up the hunts and it took 60 sittings to get on him with a bow. I saw him three times total out of those 60 hunts. A lot of people I talk to think this ranch is a point and shoot place until they come here and see it's so old fashion and so real. Many days you see great bucks. Many days you don't. They are amazing animals. The hunts here can be very tough. This was the toughest deer I have ever hunted. He just finally made the mistake. 
I stuck him at 18 yards. The angle was perfect but I guess a little buck fever guided the arrow about 2-3" to the left .bmsybeca lot of buck fever . None the less Roy Hindes once again saved the day with his incredible dogs making yesterdays hunting memory one I will possibly never top. 

I videoed the hunt and will have all of it to post ASAP. I got everything but the actual hit. I have the buck coming in and running off with the arrow. I have the arrow flying but the deer stepped out of the frame on the release between 2 Windows. 

I'll get a score posted soon. We just roughed him last night, had a few drinks and ate a steak around midnight. 

Matt is looking for a trophy, I'm going to go into stealth mode with Jimmie and Joe to help teach him down a monster this week. He passed on his target buck last week to give him another year. 

Monica is coming down soon to put in 2 straight weeks. Hopefully she finds one as well. 
Irvin is not here and I'm not exactly sure when he is due back. Hopefully soon the rut is kicking off. I really want everyone to get their trophy this year. We will all be scouting for him as well. Just hate to see him missing this week. 

Like I said, thanks a million for following the thread and posting all these super cool replies! I'll have time to bounce around now I'm excited about sitting new areas and seeing new bucks. I'm putting a fresh SD card in my camera today .. 
I'll try and catch up on all the replies one way or another today and post our camp score on this buck as well. 
Picture from a couple weeks ago. It doesn't to him justice.. His mass is well over 40" I do know that just to give some scale. 
Brett


----------



## rudytail10

That's hell of a deer for sure and great story to go with it. Congrats again brother hope to see y'all soon. Thanks for the updates looking forward to seeing some more monsters!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Just beautiful! Great story! Insane buck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finz

Freaking frack, what a deer!! Congrats bud you deserve it!!


----------



## Redhunter84

Wow! Absolutely amazing, he is definitely a hell of a deer. And a great hunt to go with him. Congratulations! Thanks for taking us along for the ride. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## awesum

What a beautiful, hard earned and well deserved animal.

Congratulations!

If you are like me there might have been a fleeting moment of remorse .... both for the animal and the fact that the adventure to get him is over.

But on to another adventure. And a little celebrating too


----------



## broadonrod

Here is a picture off the video clip of the hunt 30 seconds before I slung the arrow.


----------



## Redhunter84

broadonrod said:


> Here is a picture off the video clip of the hunt 30 seconds before I slung the arrow.


This picture looks like it gives better justice for the size of this deer. Awesome buck!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Swampus

That's a lot of horn!!
Cool pic!
I'd a bin shake'in like a leaf on a tree----
Awesome Bow Hunt!


----------



## Bret

broadonrod said:


> Here is a picture off the video clip of the hunt 30 seconds before I slung the arrow.


Thats a TON of mass!!!!! Glad you got him!!!


----------



## jgale

Very nice! Glad to see you finally got him!


----------



## sundownbrown

Hell of a buck for sure, congrats


----------



## sotexhookset

Beyond a stud of a buck. Wow! Congrats on a wonderful hunt/animal Brett.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

I am really curious about that double left beam. One of your pictures is clear but a feeder leg blocks some view. One picture is grainy from being so zoomed. That double left beam seems really unusual, can you post more pictures and maybe from different angles? Does it come from one pedicle then divide? Or are there actually 2 left pedicles?


----------



## Captn C

WOW...out standing buck! The side view of the right horn is crazy huge!

Congrats on a fine buck buck and outstanding operation! You can't do what you're doing just any where! You've certainly got it down!


----------



## bowmansdad

I can't wait for the video. You talked about being nervous, heck, my heart was pounding out of my chest when I shot a 140's 10pt with a bow! On a buck that big, there's no way I could draw on him! Congratulations again on a monster buck with your bow!


----------



## broadonrod

Whitebassfisher said:


> I am really curious about that double left beam. One of your pictures is clear but a feeder leg blocks some view. One picture is grainy from being so zoomed. That double left beam seems really unusual, can you post more pictures and maybe from different angles? Does it come from one pedicle then divide? Or are there actually 2 left pedicles?


It actually could be called a giant split brow. I'll get done more pictures this evening.

I'm in a stand only hunted 3 sitting this year. I'm excited about hunting a different area this eve. Does moving in now. Still haven't had time to catch up on all the replies today.. Thanks again everyone.
I'm going tvsrert looking now until bucks start moving in.


----------



## Capt Joe

Redhunter84 said:


> This picture looks like it gives better justice for the size of this deer. Awesome buck!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Agreed a picture on the hoof does him better justice that deer is a heart stopper.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Wide open. In and out of here with one picture.. Grabbed my camera snapped this and he was gone. 
I love the rut!


----------



## broadonrod

Ha!! Guess he found something he likes more ... 

Quick bite and he is off again as I typ.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

broadonrod said:


> Ha!! Guess he found something he likes more ...


Any flehmen response?


----------



## Charlie Brown

I have a gut feeling a stud was saw this evening and the camp needs to see it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian P.

Great deer and even better result !! Thanks for sharing with all of us out here in our living rooms who feel like we are part of the hunt !


----------



## bowmansdad

Brian P. said:


> Great deer and even better result !! Thanks for sharing with all of us out here in our living rooms who feel like we are part of the hunt !


I agree totally! Back to camp for bsing, drink of choice, nice fire and a good steak!


----------



## broadonrod

Our camp buck we call Baby Deer. Jimmie explains to one of our management hunters that he's off limits lol! 
I love the rut. The bucks just don't care. This video was taken out of my the truck window while leaving camp headed to the stand. M




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkyy


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Wow that's one hell of a deer to be calling it baby deer. Maybe you can find one for Monica to look at, I say look at because I know if she shoots it would be a miracle. You guys have done a great job with this ranch, I couldn't imagine sitting in a stand not knowing what monster might walk out next. I'm on the edge of my seat anticipating what great deer you may post a picture of next. It takes great patients to hunt a deer for a month, Congratulations on your deer again and thanks for including us in on this journey. I personally enjoy every picture you post even if it's just everyone around the campfire. You do an excellent job at giving us that feeling of being there with you. Thanks again and congratulations once more.


----------



## 2Ws

You mentioned running off with your arrow at 18 yards, are you shooting expandables?


----------



## Huntfish4life

That is one heck of a deer, congratulations he sure took a lot of patience to be able to tag that one. Can't wait to see what comes in this morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FFLack

Lol!! I've had that same response your management hunter had when baby deer turned his head a time or two!! That's good video!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elkhunter49

These bucks are just crazy big. I've underestimated them too many times when taking photos. When I've been lucky enough to be in camp and someone brings a deer in it's one of those OMG moments for me. Until you hold one of those beast in your hands it's just tough to realize how truly massive they are. Thanks Brett for sharing you photos and videos.


----------



## Bull Minnow

Just catching up on this thread. Congrats on your gigantic buck. 60 sits for that buck and obviously worth it. Awesome!


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks again everybody for all the kind words and replies been super busy around here. One of our Holden Roofing sales reps, Bonner showed up last night to hunt a management deer. It didn't take long for this old buck to show this morning hot on a doe. He was our target Buck from the start and everything worked out perfectly. 
Congratulations Bonner on your old beautiful Ten Point!


----------



## Swampus

Another Dang Nice Buck!!
Way to go Man!


----------



## tpool

Awesome deer Brett! Congrats!

And Baby deer!!!! Oh my Lawd!!! What a typical 10pt!!!

Thanks,
T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## broadonrod

Just got a score on my buck of 215 2/8 " 
He is my personal best and I'm super stocked to have gotten him with a bow. I want to thank my old friend Roy Hindes again as well for assisting in the recovery with his great tracking dogs! He is a living legend! 
This buck added an estimated 40" of antler this year. We had him at 175 last season. Some special things this buck did this year. 
His right main beam was measured over 30", his left base measured over 7", the extra main beam he grew is over 18", his spread is over 23". 

I'm still smiling! As I have said here many times.... I never thought I would be hunting free range, low fence bucks like these. This makes 4- 200" plus bucks for us this season. This is my 3rd in the past 5 years.
For 9 years we never took a 200" deer on this lease. This makes 11 we either arrowed or shot with a rifle in the past 5 years. 
I'm very excited and can't thank everyone enough for following this thread and posting all the kind comments! 
It makes deer season a blast! 
Brett Holden


----------



## broadonrod

Another pic.


----------



## pacontender

What a monster. Congrats


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Another pic.


Wow. What a monster. Congrats on your personal best and what a cool deer. He gave you a run for your money for sure but what an awesome story. Memories that will last a lifetime brother. Congrats again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tshort

WOW! Awesome work! Congratulations. Heck of a cool deer.


----------



## Cynoscion

Great deer! Congratulations.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks fellas!
That deer really fooled me. A couple of the other hunters figured he would score close to that but I couldn't get him even close. The left beam really threw my off I was giving him 22-23" on it and it was almost 28"! 
I had the right beam 28 and it was over 30... The double beam was a couple of inches longer than I thought as well. It was a big suprise for sure. I like character more than score and he ended up with both. 
Thanks again!!! I can't wait to show him to Monica and my son. 

I'm in the stand now scouting. I ended up hunting the same blind as yesterday. I didn't see much at all so I thought I would give this spot another try today. First young buck just walked out. I did see him yesterday.


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

Double Down deer feed will be producing personal beets for years to come. Congrats on arrowing a big mfer!!


----------



## coup de grace

What a stud, yes sir.


----------



## broadonrod

Holly !!!! A wide one just walked in! Pic coming!


----------



## broadonrod

Well... Not too wide I guess . I couldn't help it lol!
Look at this youngster lol!


----------



## coup de grace

That ain't even right...


----------



## FISH TAILS

215 WOW that's crazy Brother congrats on an extremely cool looking buck! You have definitely put in the time and effort down there to have the opportunity to top your personal best and with a bow!!! Let me say it again a Low Fence South Texas Monster 215 2/8" Bow Kill!!!
Keep the pictures coming and good luck to the rest of the hunters!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captn C

broadonrod said:


> Well... Not too wide I guess . I couldn't help it lol!
> Look at this youngster lol!


I think I seen his dad in a picture a few posts ago! LOL

Like I said earlier Bret...Great buck...Congrats!


----------



## broadonrod

coup de grace said:


> That ain't even right...




Thanks again fellas! 
Bucks are moving in today. It's early and already better here today than yesterday.


----------



## broadonrod

This buck just came in with another nice one. Lots of mass. A couple of big boys on a doe at 200 yards hope they make it in here!


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

That is a lot of mass!!!


----------



## broadonrod

There's fixing to be a fight ..


----------



## broadonrod

This little fella better get out of here  fast!


----------



## broadonrod

Time for a bite of DD and give the does a break for a minute. Lots of nice bucks showing up on does today! Hard time keeping up this eve. Very fun hunt.


----------



## broadonrod

..


----------



## broadonrod

Wow! Look at this piebald Javalina that just walked in!
How cool is that!


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Man, on the one you got with a bow, that left base looks about same size as your wrist!


----------



## porkrind

Super deer Brett, I love this thread!!!


----------



## az2323

*congrats*

Dang Brett, that is a Hoss! Congrats on a deer of a lifetime. 
You deserve it for all of the time, effort, and $$ you put into conserving such an unbelievable Ranch. The Holden Pasture Lease remains a regular conversation around our camp fire at our deer lease. Ky's face lights up as friends and guests ask him questions about the quality time he spent with you all last year on his youth hunt. An experience we will never forget. Ky, Kristy, Kat, and I proudly wear the DD gear you generously gave us all of the time. Congrats again and good luck to Monica, Matt, and the rest of your hunters.
Is Bob gonna shoot a trophy this year? I'll never forget the video we watched the last night we were there of the 180,190, and 200 at the same feed station at the same time.

az


----------



## Big Guns 1971

broadonrod said:


> There's fixing to be a fight ..


I would love to see two 300 pound deer fighting over a doe. I bet dust would be flying. It would make a great video to post Hint Hint


----------



## broadonrod

Management buck this morning! 
Live from the campfire





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Big Guns 1971 said:


> I would love to see two 300 pound deer fighting over a doe. I bet dust would be flying. It would make a great video to post Hint Hint


I would def. post it but didn't happen this eve. I sure thought it was going to. :/.. 
I'm heading home in the morning for my sons karate belt ceremony. I plan on coming back to the ranch Saturday. The guys are hunting and I'll try and keep their pictures and updates rolling.

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## elkhunter49

Congrats Brett on your buck, I hope to see that rack in person some day. **** what a deer.


----------



## Big Guns 1971

broadonrod said:


> Management buck this morning!
> Live from the campfire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome video....


----------



## tpool

Great video...

T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## Mikeyhunts

What was the Score Brett?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gwellis91

Thanks for sharing all the pictures and videos. Your program is very fascinating. Love seeing folks "Buck" the norm. Congrats on all your success! Great to see hard work pay off.


----------



## broadonrod

Mikeyhunts said:


> What was the Score Brett?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


215 2/8 Mikey.

Im at my sons Karate banquet.
The guys are having incredible hunts this eve. Here are a couple of monsters going at it a couple of minutes ago Jimmie just sent me.


----------



## broadonrod

Another


----------



## broadonrod

Another.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

That is freaking amazing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saltaholic

Thats too much good bone fighting I would have to fire a warning shot and break it up lol don't want them hurt


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Another.


Wow. Cold weather got them heated up

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## saltaholic

That one dead??


----------



## broadonrod

saltaholic said:


> Thats too much good bone fighting I would have to fire a warning shot and break it up lol don't want them hurt


I may have done the same. It gets rough out there this time of the year.


----------



## broadonrod

saltaholic said:


> That one dead??


Jimmie said he was ok.

Here are some pics Matt sent me this eve off his camera screen. Best I can do for now.


----------



## broadonrod

Necks are swelling, loosing weight!


----------



## broadonrod

War zone!


----------



## broadonrod

Thus one is going to have some super main beams.


----------



## broadonrod

tpool said:


> Great video...
> 
> T-BONE
> (tpool)


Thanks!



rudytail10 said:


> Wow. Cold weather got them heated up
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes Sir!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Some nice deer tonight! I love the rut! Everything goes apecrap down there. Amazing to watch.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Waiting to here from Bob.
He is on a nice buck. Hope his buck shows this morning. 
Should be a good morning for him to step out.


----------



## Big Guns 1971

The pictures of the two bucks fighting were awesome. That looked to be one hell of a fight. They must have been pretty much evenly matched. It's on now and will just get plain crazy out there. Hopefully none will get seriously injured during the rut. Good luck wishes to everyone still hunting.


----------



## sundownbrown

saltaholic said:


> Thats too much good bone fighting I would have to fire a warning shot and break it up lol don't want them hurt


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## elkhunter49

broadonrod said:


> Another


**** those big boys play rough. I'd love to get some shots of that action!!!!


----------



## rudytail10

Good luck bob hope ya get him. He's a monster for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flapp'n Shad

Safe to say they are in full rut now? i'm in George West and wondering when it's gonna start.Last weekend i saw young deer chasing,but not the big boys yet.


----------



## fisHRman

broadonrod said:


> Just got a score on my buck of 215 2/8 "
> He is my personal best and I'm super stocked to have gotten him with a bow. I want to thank my old friend Roy Hindes again as well for assisting in the recovery with his great tracking dogs! He is a living legend!
> This buck added an estimated 40" of antler this year. We had him at 175 last season. Some special things this buck did this year.
> His right main beam was measured over 30", his left base measured over 7", the extra main beam he grew is over 18", his spread is over 23".
> 
> I'm still smiling! As I have said here many times.... I never thought I would be hunting free range, low fence bucks like these. This makes 4- 200" plus bucks for us this season. This is my 3rd in the past 5 years.
> For 9 years we never took a 200" deer on this lease. This makes 11 we either arrowed or shot with a rifle in the past 5 years.
> I'm very excited and can't thank everyone enough for following this thread and posting all the kind comments!
> It makes deer season a blast!
> Brett Holden


Brett - congratulations on a fantastic deer - you certainly earned it. I am late with my congratulations because I took my 84yo dad fishing last Thursday afternoon and he had a bad fall. Had to have surgery on his knee. I am just getting back to this thread.

I say all that because accidents happen, yet my dad would not trade that fishing trip with me ( well maybe that "one more cast") just like I am sure your dad wouldn't trade any of his hunts with you. We are lucky guys. I really appreciate your sharing these hunts with us every year.


----------



## ROBOWADER

broadonrod said:


> Thus one is going to have some super main beams.


Going to have??????? My God, they are already huge...LOL


----------



## broadonrod

Busy, busy with little man and some Christmas details  this eve but... Here are a couple pics from Joe and Bob. 
Bob is after a nice one he just hasn't showed yet. The rut is on.


----------



## broadonrod

.....


----------



## broadonrod

I'll catch up here in a bit.
Thanks for all the cool replies !!!


----------



## broadonrod

From Jimmie.


----------



## broadonrod

Few from the guys live. 
These are pics off the video cameras with cell phones.


----------



## broadonrod

Jimmie and Matt sent these.


----------



## broadonrod

Here's a weird one.


----------



## broadonrod

All I got for now. The rut is one.


----------



## Charlie Brown

Awesome pics. Thanks Brett.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> All I got for now. The rut is one.


Beautiful deer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian P.

More great deer, and more great deer and more great deer,...... it just never ends !! Keep 'em coming !!


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks again guys! 
I'm watching with y'all ... Glad the guys are sending me pics. 
No shooters this eve. Hopefully Ervin and Matt find an old bruiser in the morning and hopefully Bob gets that monster he is after. I have watched Bobs buck grow for 6 years. He has become pretty tough to hunt with age. He's only there when Bob leaves lol! I'll bet he gets him in the morning.


----------



## Gearman

Man brett I could swear that double drop is calling my name haha. Man that's a cool looking deer


----------



## Brian P.

I think of all the monsters you've posted, "the weird one" is my favorite. Always been a sucker for the unusual.


----------



## elkhunter49

Gearman said:


> Man brett I could swear that double drop is calling my name haha. Man that's a cool looking deer


That double drop is a tank of an animal. He's got to be pushing 280lbs on the hoof!


----------



## deerslayer64d

Brett thanks again for taking us along each season ! It's amazing how things have progressed over the years! I've been following this thread for three years now and can really see how the herd has benefited from your feed program and harvest plan , I would really like to see some photos of what y'all took as trophies in the early years of the Holden pasture if you find time ! 
Again thanks for sharing this with all of us and congratulations on the outstanding animals y'all have today !! 
Gordon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chadb1010

That pic of the double drop buck is the face of double down!!!!!


----------



## Whitebassfisher

I have no idea what that double drop would score, but I know he does it for me. Magnificent!


----------



## broadonrod

Just a quick pic live from the stand Matt just sent.
The guys are all hunting late this morning and deer still moving.
I'll post some more pics as soon as I get a chance they are sending them still ..


----------



## broadonrod

Here are a couple more pics Matt sent from the stand a few minutes ago.


----------



## broadonrod

Another.


----------



## broadonrod

This one he just sent. These bucks came to a couple bucks fighting. It's a war zone this time of year.


----------



## elkhunter49

broadonrod said:


> This one he just sent. These bucks came to a couple bucks fighting. It's a war zone this time of year.


Dang look at the torso on that buck, he's huge!!!!! :texasflag


----------



## broadonrod

elkhunter49 said:


> Dang look at the torso on that buck, he's huge!!!!! :texasflag


He is a big boy!

I just saw that you entered this photo contest with Baby Giant from when you came and took pics!

Very cool picture!

Hey everyone go and vote for Bev's picture ..

I just did. All you have to do is check the box.
It's picture #12 with the pump jack in the back ground!

Here is the link.

http://texasoutdoorsmedia.com/photo-of-the-month/


----------



## elkhunter49

broadonrod said:


> He is a big boy!
> 
> I just saw that you entered this photo contest with Baby Giant from when you came and took pics!
> 
> Very cool picture!
> 
> Hey everyone go and vote for Bev's picture ..
> 
> I just did. All you have to do is check the box.
> It's picture #12 with the pump jack in the back ground!
> 
> Here is the link.
> 
> http://texasoutdoorsmedia.com/photo-of-the-month/


Thank you Brett. Good Man


----------



## Redhunter84

Voted, great picture!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishing Logic

broadonrod said:


> He is a big boy!
> 
> I just saw that you entered this photo contest with Baby Giant from when you came and took pics!
> 
> Very cool picture!
> 
> Hey everyone go and vote for Bev's picture ..
> 
> I just did. All you have to do is check the box.
> It's picture #12 with the pump jack in the back ground!
> 
> Here is the link.
> 
> http://texasoutdoorsmedia.com/photo-of-the-month/


 Done. 3% long ways to go..


----------



## pacontender

Voted


----------



## elkhunter49

Fishing Logic said:


> Done. 3% long ways to go..


Thanks folks for the votes. It's a longshot at best with 80 entries.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

broadonrod said:


> All I got for now. The rut is one.


I just came my pants with the double down drop!
WOW!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AirbornXpress

Unbelievable 
I love this hunting, it's wearing out my phone battery
I voted


----------



## broadonrod

Just got the group text. Everyone is headed to their stands. Hopefully this evening Bob gets his deer he has been after and the other hunters find them one. 
I stayed home for another day to spend some time with little man so I didn't make it down today. I will try to post pictures if our group sees any good ones or if Bob gets his. 

Thanks for all the kind replies once again and the votes for "Bev"â€“ Elkhunter49 photo... 
Hope to have some good pics from the stands soon the rut is on!


----------



## AirbornXpress

Double drop is bad to the bone!
I have starred at the pictures over 2000 times
I would love to sport around in a Double down hat and shirt!!


----------



## Fishin4tails

Just voted. Man those are some tanks that have been posted lately. That double drop is just a thing of beauty. What an awesome buck!!


----------



## FFLack

Voted. Very cool pic of a great buck!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks again everyone for the replies. Just got out of a little Church Christmas get together with the family. 
Joe sent me a few pics I'll post them up in a minute.


----------



## broadonrod

Text from Joe reads ... Here they come. Let the fighting begin!


----------



## broadonrod

The rut has them on the move. Nice youngster.


----------



## broadonrod

Another from Joe.


----------



## broadonrod

Joe was right.. He said it's a battle field. 2 big boys getting after it. Another thinking about getting in.


----------



## broadonrod

He decided to jump in!


----------



## rudytail10

Awesome thanks for the updates makes me feel like I'm there instead of at work. Keep them coming. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Awesome thanks for the updates makes me feel like I'm there instead of at work. Keep them coming.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm living through the text they send me now my self right now .. I don't know what the others saw but Joe hunted with Bob and his buck was a no shows again. 
Hopefully he gets them in the morning this deer is getting pretty tough to hunt as he gets older.


----------



## rudytail10

I bet he shows in the morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coup de grace

Dang it, man you got some studs.


----------



## Big Guns 1971

My vote was placed. Awesome pictures of the bucks fighting and the other one watching and waiting to jump right on in. great job on the pictures guy's


----------



## broadonrod

Just got word Bob got the old buck he has been after 22 hunts! Waiting on pictures. 
Congrats Bob!


----------



## DR_Smith

Great news!!!! Can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## Gearman

Got my vote in !! Congrats Bob I staying after your buck, look forward to seeing another DD monster!!


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Just got word Bob got the old buck he has been after 22 hunts! Waiting on pictures.
> 
> Congrats Bob!


Congrats Bob this is a monster can't wait to see the pics.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Congrats Bob this is a monster can't wait to see the pics.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He's beautiful Clayton. 
Bob took the old 7x7 and let 2 walk this week at his stand bigger than the one he just took. He's building the futurestvhis stand for sure. This old buck should be 10 years old. We have years of pictures of him. We called him pretty boy. In 6 years I have never seen him break a tine. This buck is very cool. I love the split brows. Pics coming. 
Congrats again Bob and thanks for the replies everyone.
22 hunts later and here is Bobs buck!


----------



## broadonrod

Another pic


----------



## broadonrod

Close up on the browtines Bob sent.


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Another pic


Awesome deer bob. Congrats sir. I bet he never thought he would be passing on deer in the 200s. My hats off to him and to all of y'all for that. Simply amazing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gearman

Wow what a beast, those points were made for fighting for sure. Cool buck for sure


----------



## Whitebassfisher

A management question ..... are you killing enough deer to keep the population steady? Or do you just feed more and more each year?


----------



## Fishin4tails

Congrats. Another awesome buck.


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Congrats bob on a hell of a buck. See ya soon my friend.


----------



## elkhunter49

broadonrod said:


> He is a big boy!
> 
> I just saw that you entered this photo contest with Baby Giant from when you came and took pics!
> 
> Very cool picture!
> 
> Hey everyone go and vote for Bev's picture ..
> 
> I just did. All you have to do is check the box.
> It's picture #12 with the pump jack in the back ground!
> 
> Here is the link.
> 
> http://texasoutdoorsmedia.com/photo-of-the-month/


Thanks everyone who voted for my photo, I'm currently in 4th place but daily voting is open until Tuesday. Thanks again fellow 2 coolers. :cheers:


----------



## broadonrod

Live from the stand from Matt! 
Matt and Ervin are looking for trophy bucks this eve. Hopefully they both find one today. Matt found one a week or so ago and gave him a pass for another year. Ervin is still looking. He's due to see a big one. Just wrong place wrong time so far ... They are on the move now I'll bet one pops up soon. 
Monica will be back hunting later this week. I found a buck last week she may hunt. I have watched him 5-6 years and debating weather to give him another year or not. He did very well this season. We will prob hunt together when she gets here. 

Here is Matts first buck in at the bow stand.
Jimmie, Joe and my dad are scouting other stands.
This old buck has run some weight off already rutting hard!


----------



## pacontender

That's a cool old buck.


----------



## broadonrod

Whitebassfisher said:


> A management question ..... are you killing enough deer to keep the population steady? Or do you just feed more and more each year?


Most people would think we have to many deer according to what we read. Not shooting as many takes away from human error which I think is the most deadly part of many management plans. 
We never know what our deer are going to look like the following year so it makes it hard to choose which ones to take. Therefore we have a lot of deer according to most management plans. We try our best to let them manage themselves the best we can. Coyotes, bobcats, lions and the rut get their fair share of our deer also. 
We do our best to keep areas "steady" I guess you could say... but really we don't even know how many deer we have total like most ranches do. 
The hardest thing is the bucks we think that are going to be the best don't always turn into what we hope for. The bucks we think are less desirable many times turn into our best trophies. It makes it hard to cull down the ranch.

We have probably taken 100 deer this year bucks and does combined. 
We just selectively pick areas that have the most and rotate those areas out about every three years . Then we try to pick out the absolute least desirable bucks or bucks we have watched for years and see better replacement young bucks in their areas .. 
Some of our high-end management deer we may even be making mistakes on by not letting them continue to breed. I do see nine and 10-year-old deer breeding on this ranch. I don't mind feeding bucks with a great frames, lots of trash and mass. All they need to do is find the right doe in my opinion make a future monster. 
All this kind of boils down to yes we add feed when we think we need it. We try not to feed deer that are total misfits but do feed a lot of deer I think many others would shoot off. We are rewarded by doing that quite often. 
To me and my group it is a lot of fun watching a lot of big deer and not just a few, our plan is more animals per acre, giving them more opportunity to grow and breed which leads to having to Feed them more feed.

Leaving deer to older ages helps keep the genetics and line in my opinion, more breeding, more offspring. Age, feed and more feed with lots of patience. I'm going to stop here this could get really long LOL.

Ask for the replies! Hopefully Matt and Ervin find a monster this eve!


----------



## broadonrod

Live from Jimmie.. He says this guys missing something.


----------



## broadonrod

From Jimmie.. The ladies are going to be tired of running soon.


----------



## broadonrod

Another live pic from Jimmie.


----------



## broadonrod

Matt says this big boys got him a doe and nobody wants to fight lol!


----------



## broadonrod

Joe text this old buck just ran in with a doe.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Thank you Brett for that answer. I don't believe deer management is an exact science because there are many variables. What I enjoy with this thread is that you seem to be totally turned on to the magnificence of deer, and I can really understand that! I honestly don't know squat about deer management, but find it interesting.

I have always thought genetics was more tricky or less of a fact than some make it out to be. Different sperm from the same buck are different. Which one wins the race? Surely the doe is important too, but it seems determining quality of does would be hard.

With a dedicated dog breeder, there are still runts in a litter, and some are champions. Of course, some traits are dominant and some are recessive.


----------



## porkrind

Congrats Bob on a great deer!


----------



## FISH TAILS

Congrats Bob on a Killer Double Down Monster those split brows are sweet!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Live from Matt.. This buck just came in with a doe.


----------



## az2323

*.*

Awesome buck Bob....congrats Sir.


----------



## bowmansdad

Congratulations, Bob, on a monster buck! Good luck to everyone hunting, it's fixing to get wild!


----------



## Huntfish4life

Congratulations Bob thatis a really nice deer.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Whitebassfisher said:


> Thank you Brett for that answer. I don't believe deer management is an exact science because there are many variables. What I enjoy with this thread is that you seem to be totally turned on to the magnificence of deer, and I can really understand that! I honestly don't know squat about deer management, but find it interesting.
> 
> I have always thought genetics was more tricky or less of a fact than some make it out to be. Different sperm from the same buck are different. Which one wins the race? Surely the doe is important too, but it seems determining quality of does would be hard.
> 
> With a dedicated dog breeder, there are still runts in a litter, and some are champions. Of course, some traits are dominant and some are recessive.


We learn more every year. Knowing to much can be a problem sometimes I think with many plans. I have learned a lot from just watching, experimenting and most of all from my mistakes. My lease members will tell ya quick. They say what do you think about this buck. My number one reply is usually "#### I don't know lol" 
It is fun watching the progress and frustrating as well. The ones you think are going to get big can disappoint you. The ones to think don't have a chance explode. I have a great group of hunters and out of all management tools that's one of the most important. It has to stay fun... We have a fun group managing the place as a team. 
Hopefully Matt, Ervin and Monica find one. It's firing off. New bucks every hunt showing up now that have been hiding. 
I'm looking forward to getting back down to the ranch in the morning.

Thanks again everyone for all the replies. I hated not being there when Bob got his buck this morning :/..


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Congrats Bob!! Awesome deer! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBOWADER

Nice buck for Bob!!!


----------



## broadonrod

Good to be back! 
Hope to have some pictures to post this evening!


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Good to be back!
> 
> Hope to have some pictures to post this evening!


Wooohoo. I hope you do too lol. Good luck to all this evening.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redhunter84

Just catching up after a few days of hunting myself. 
Bob, congratulations on a beautiful South Texas giant. He was well deserved. 
There is excitement around every corner... can't wait to see whats next, it's been a hell of a year so far! 
Brett, thanks for taking the time to put this thread together and keeping the updates coming. It's awesome to be able to see the results of feeding Double Down and a great management program. This seasons not even over and I'm already excited about next year!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Congratulations on a great looking buck Bob. I love looking at all of the mature deer that are getting posted on this thread. Thanks everyone for sending Brett pictures to keep this thread going strong while he is away. As always I can't wait to see more posts. Thanks again and wishing the best of luck to the other hunters still looking for that elusive trophy.


----------



## broadonrod

Well I'm finally back in the stand. Deer are moving in fast and I just got here.

Here is what the brush looks like on my walk to the blind. The bucks are tearing up the brush.

Thanks for the replies! Hope to have some pictures to post soon. 
My first buck of the evening just ran a doe across the sendero while I was typing.


----------



## broadonrod

Tearing it up!


----------



## broadonrod

Youngster from Joe.


----------



## broadonrod

Young buck on a doe.


----------



## broadonrod

The piebald Javalina is back.
This sucker is cool looking in person.


----------



## broadonrod

This buck didn't come here to play. He is walking around mad at the world.


----------



## broadonrod

I have nothing big yet. 
Jimmie just sent a picture of a nice young buck.


----------



## broadonrod

Another from Joe. Nobody has seen any big boys yet.


----------



## Flapp'n Shad

LOL nobody has seen big boys yet? lol .Those are monsters.:headknock


----------



## broadonrod

Flapp'n Shad said:


> LOL nobody has seen big boys yet? lol .Those are monsters.:headknock


Just not the ones we are hoping for.. 

This buck is getting whacked tomorrow if he shows back up. 
I have a guest coming in this eve with 3 big coolers.


----------



## broadonrod

This little fella is the kind of youngster that gets me excited. Lots of potential in this little guy!


----------



## broadonrod

Here is a tough looking old buck Joe just sent me. Time for a bite of DD then back to the ladies.


----------



## rudytail10

Great pics as always thanks for the updates 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Just had one stop in for a bite my self.


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Just had one stop in for a bite my self.


That's a beautiful deer.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> That's a beautiful deer.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nice young buck just came in. 
Getting late for pics but a couple nice bucks are making their way in.


----------



## broadonrod

Dark...


----------



## awesum

broadonrod said:


> This buck is getting whacked tomorrow if he shows back up.


Dang! I sure hope he gets a little tonight then.


----------



## elkhunter49

broadonrod said:


> Dark...


Woo Baby I like that one Brett.


----------



## finz

Glad you made it back, ready for some more monster deer pics. Hopefully Monica's deer isn't broken up! Good luck to her!!


----------



## rag3

Thanks for the compliments on my buck. He was really old and his time had come. 

There are two more monsters at my blind that dwarf this deer, but they are much younger and will get much bigger. 

Cant wait to see what those guys do with another year to grow(and plenty of DD). 

Glad to be apart of the best low fence ranch in the Great state of Texas!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redhunter84

rag3 said:


> Thanks for the compliments on my buck. He was really old and his time had come.
> 
> There are two more monsters at my blind that dwarf this deer, but they are much younger and will get much bigger.
> 
> Cant wait to see what those guys do with another year to grow(and plenty of DD).
> 
> Glad to be apart of the best low fence ranch in the Great state of Texas!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great restraint. I could only imagine the mix of emotions watching a monster like that walk away after getting a pass! Very cool, very exciting! Only one way to +200". Congrats again on your buck, he is an awesome DD giant.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## rag3

Redhunter84 said:


> Great restraint. I could only imagine the mix of emotions watching a monster like that walk away after getting a pass! Very cool, very exciting! Only one way to +200". Congrats again on your buck, he is an awesome DD giant.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Thanks Man.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Another buck on the list! 
Matt is hot on ones tail! Maybe in the morning! 
I'll bet his buck shows... Fingers crossed.


----------



## rudytail10

Any luck this morning?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

No show this morning ... It's cool and overcast today hopefully this weather sticks and Matt gets a shot this evening.

Had to go check out the bass pond for a while with our guest.


----------



## broadonrod

The bite was on.


----------



## broadonrod

Lots of bucks standing around watching us drive-by it's been a real cool drive with our guest . 
Here is a live picture from the buggy.


----------



## Gearman

Keep and eye out for Red Stags Brett!!! I know there is one out there haha


----------



## elkhunter49

With that kind of movement and cool overcast weather, chances are good you'll see a few "New" deer this evening. Good Luck Buddy


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Good luck on the hunt this evening ! Hopefully a monster falls!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

We are all in the stands. We are looking for one big buck this eve Matt is hunting. A couple of very nice old management bucks and a couple of old culls.

Something should hit the ground..


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> We are all in the stands. We are looking for one big buck this eve Matt is hunting. A couple of very nice old management bucks and a couple of old culls.
> 
> Something should hit the ground..


Good luck to all. Hope to see some BBD pics soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huntfish4life

Looks like those bass are eating a lot of double down to. How was the hunt this evening?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DU SPOUS

They must be cleaning and taking pictures. Hope to see some big ones.


----------



## broadonrod

No shots fired! 
We passed one really nice management buck to try to find a wider one. I am taking Harold back to the same stand in the morning. Other hunters had great hunts but not the right deer.

This old guy seems to follow me around everywhere I was a mile away from where I've been watching him all year!


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> No shots fired!
> We passed one really nice management buck to try to find a wider one. I am taking Harold back to the same stand in the morning. Other hunters had great hunts but not the right deer.
> 
> This old guy seems to follow me around everywhere I was a mile away from where I've been watching him all year!


Man I love that deer. Can't wait to see him next year.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

All in the stands. 
Still to dark to tell but the wide management buck Harold a I are looking for may be in the sendero now. I can see a wide frame but still to dark to tell if it's him.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Videos are more breath taking than still pictures to me. It has to do with watching that rack move with the head!


----------



## broadonrod

We are still seeing new bucks showing up. This buck just walked in with a doe. Several good bucks this morning just not infer are after yet.


----------



## broadonrod

This buck just walked in with a doe. Nice up and comer..


----------



## DR_Smith

That old deer is nice!! The young one with the drop will be really nice!!


----------



## broadonrod

2 bucks shot in the past 10 minutes.


----------



## tpool

broadonrod said:


> Another from Joe. Nobody has seen any big boys yet.


That quote, along with that picture, is an oxy moron!! LOL.

BTW I voted for Bev's pic just now!

Thanks,
T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## sotexhookset

broadonrod said:


> This buck just walked in with a doe. Nice up and comer..


That bad boys gonna be a true stud in a couple/few. Nice.


----------



## broadonrod

tpool said:


> That quote, along with that picture, is an oxy moron!! LOL.
> 
> BTW I voted for Bev's pic just now!
> 
> Thanks,
> T-BONE
> (tpool)


Lol I guessing ment the ones we were after .

Two of our guest got bucks this morning Harold hunted with me we did not get one. 
We are headed to camp to go see what these guys got they have sent no pictures.


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Lol I guessing ment the ones we were after .
> 
> Two of our guest got bucks this morning Harold hunted with me we did not get one.
> 
> We are headed to camp to go see what these guys got they have sent no pictures.


Can't wait to see some pics. Congrats to all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tpool

broadonrod said:


> Lol I guessing ment the ones we were after .
> 
> Two of our guest got bucks this morning Harold hunted with me we did not get one.
> We are headed to camp to go see what these guys got they have sent no pictures.


Yep. I would shart my britches if the one in that pic walked out on me! LOL. can't wait to see what hit the ground this morning

Thanks,
T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## sundownbrown

Bring on the pics, congrats to the hunters


----------



## Fishin4tails

Cant' wait to see the pics. Those "little" bucks are awesome. Don't know what I'd do if one of the big boys y'all are hunting walked out in front of me. Probably would just sit there and try to wake myself up, because I'd be sure I was dreaming.


----------



## broadonrod

Here is Miles with his first buck ever. I'm waiting on the other picture now.


----------



## DR_Smith

Wow!! Congrats!!! That is some insane MASS!!!!


----------



## Fishin4tails

Nice buck!! Love the shape of the rack and those horns got some heft. Congrats!


----------



## Big Guns 1971

That buck Miles shot had some cool looking horns and the bases were huge. That's a great looking deer. Can't wait to see more video and pictures. Thanks for posting.


----------



## broadonrod

Here is Gregs buck. This was not the buck they were after but Greg has to leave today so he put a tag on this old sucker for us.

Jimmie and Matt are filling protein feeders and Jimmie just called me pretty excited. He said him and Matt just saw the biggest buck they have ever seen on the ranch. It sounds like a buck we have been looking for from last season that my dad videoed. Hope to get pictures of him this evening.


----------



## broadonrod

Live from the side of the road. Here's a great looking young buck with a doe. He really doesn't care we are here at all. I just took Harold for a ride to see done rutting bucks. Couldn't ask to see a prettier deer than this young fella!


----------



## Fishin4tails

Another great buck! Congrats Greg. Looks like the buck is saying cheese in that pic 

Hope to see pics of the buck that was seen while filling feeders.


----------



## broadonrod

Fishin4tails said:


> Another great buck! Congrats Greg. Looks like the buck is saying cheese in that pic
> 
> Hope to see pics of the buck that was seen while filling feeders.


Me too. I'm pretty sure it's the same buck we have been hoping to see.

Here is a closer pic of the buck Harold and I just saw.


----------



## coup de grace

Yes sir, nice buck Greg.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

broadonrod said:


> .... Jimmie just called me pretty excited. He said him and Matt just saw the biggest buck they have ever seen on the ranch. .....


That says a LOT!


----------



## bowmansdad

Every time I open this thread, it's like a Christmas present! Thanks for sharing with us and good luck to all!


----------



## DR_Smith

That young deer is going to be huge! Great structure for sure!!


----------



## elkhunter49

broadonrod said:


> Live from the side of the road. Here's a great looking young buck with a doe. He really doesn't care we are here at all. I just took Harold for a ride to see done rutting bucks. Couldn't ask to see a prettier deer than this young fella!


Great looking young buck Brett and I really like the over the shoulder shot..... very cool!


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for the replies fellas! We are in the stands again. Hopefully Matt gets his monster buck this eve. Here are my first 3 bucks to show up. They are moving early today.


----------



## broadonrod

..


----------



## broadonrod

All I have for now. Hopefully more soon. 
Thanks again for the replies!


----------



## broadonrod

Only other buck to come in so far.


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

congrats to all the guys on their kills. very nice


----------



## broadonrod

Just in... Good news is the buck Matt is hunting has not broken any tines yet! 
Bad news is Jimmie is watching him right now 7/10 of a mile south of where Matt is bow hunting the buck this eve. 

I text back.. Jimmie should just shoot him right now for his brother Matt. 
Matt has not replied to our group text lol.


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

Hahaha!!!


----------



## broadonrod

This buck is not all there .


----------



## DR_Smith

brotherly love!! haha 
that buck looks like he got in a fight with someone bigger and badder!!


----------



## Redhunter84

broadonrod said:


> Just in... Good news is the buck Matt is hunting has not broken any tines yet!
> Bad news is Jimmie is watching him right now 7/10 of a mile south of where Matt is bow hunting the buck this eve.
> 
> I text back.. Jimmie should just shoot him right now for his brother Matt.
> Matt has not replied to our group text lol.


Lol!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Just in... Good news is the buck Matt is hunting has not broken any tines yet!
> 
> Bad news is Jimmie is watching him right now 7/10 of a mile south of where Matt is bow hunting the buck this eve.
> 
> I text back.. Jimmie should just shoot him right now for his brother Matt.
> 
> Matt has not replied to our group text lol.


lol that's funny. Sounds like y'all are having a blast. Congrats to the hunters on some nice deer. Keep the updates coming.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Guns 1971

That's funny but I bet Matt would be ready to shoot Jimmie.


----------



## sundownbrown

Any blood this morning?


----------



## broadonrod

sundownbrown said:


> Any blood this morning?


Matts buck was a no show this morning. I bet this evening he gets him.


----------



## sundownbrown

broadonrod said:


> Matts buck was a no show this morning. I bet this evening he gets him.


Hope so, I want to see that big sucker


----------



## rudytail10

Good luck to everyone this evening. Hope to see some monsters on camera. Thanks for the updates. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Matt just text the buck he has been after just showed up!


----------



## Redhunter84

broadonrod said:


> Matt just text the buck he has been after just showed up!


Good luck, I'm excited for you, hope you get him Matt! Can't wait to see pics.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Bam!!!!
I just heard the shot!


----------



## dbarham

Another one bites the dust


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Bam!!!!
> 
> I just heard the shot!


Awesome. Congrats sir can't wait to see some pics.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finz

Congrats, can't wait too see it!! Thanks again for sharing Amigo!!


----------



## Redhunter84

broadonrod said:


> Bam!!!!
> I just heard the shot!


That didn't take long , congratulations Matt can't wait to see some pictures !

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith

Woo hoo!!! Congrats Matt! 

Joe, did they get pics of the buck that they said was biggest on ranch they had seen? Was it the buck from last year that y'all hadn't seen yet? Any pics for us to see!!


----------



## broadonrod

Still waiting to here from Matt hope the buck didn't go far.
My hunt is started off slow. First buck just ran through here with a doe and never slowed down.


----------



## DR_Smith

Plenty of day light left to let him sit a while before tracking. No reason to rush!


----------



## broadonrod

Matt got him! 
I have been videoing 4 bucks breeding does. Incredible hunt this eve. Three of the bucks are very nice deer.


----------



## broadonrod

Making monsters.. I just videoed this buck actually breed 2 different does.


----------



## DR_Smith

That right brow tine is cool looking! Hope he stays like that in future yrs!


----------



## broadonrod

This buck has done his business twice now as well.


----------



## broadonrod

I like this bucks frame.


----------



## broadonrod

New bucks coming in now.


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

WOW!!!!


----------



## finz

Holy Sheet man, Great deer and photos!!


----------



## broadonrod

This is happening. What an incredible evening.its a battlefield around here. Fight number 4..


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Just my opinion Brett..... although you haven't released an arrow today, it is the type hunt we dream of!


----------



## broadonrod

Mean while at the DD feed station... This new buck just showed up.. He has a great frame. It's finally going off here.


----------



## dbarham

That's a good pic!


----------



## broadonrod

Whitebassfisher said:


> Just my opinion Brett..... although you haven't released an arrow today, it is the type hunt we dream of!


It is.. My best this year for sure! I have lost count of the nice bucks I've seen this eve.


----------



## broadonrod

Even the bucks that were doing all the breeding stopped in for a bite ..

I'm going to head to camp. I can't wait to see Matts buck!


----------



## rudytail10

Wow looks like an awesome hunt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Wow! Matts buck is beautiful! 
I'll get pics up soon!


----------



## Huntfish4life

Looks like y'all had a great hunt. Congratulations Matt, can't wait to see the pictures. I sure wish I was out there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Pics?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishin4tails

Wow, what great pics. That looks like an awesome evening hunt. Can't wait to see pics of Matt's deer.


----------



## Brian P.

broadonrod said:


> Making monsters.. I just videoed this buck actually breed 2 different does.


My wife accuses me of watching "deer por*" because of all the heavy breathing and wispering on the hunting shows.,.... and you're out there actually videoing deer por* !!! Awesome Hunt !!


----------



## broadonrod

Matts buck! He is pumped! What a beautiful buck! This Buck piled on the inches this year! Nine years old ! Nine inch brow tines!
I will post more pictures later! 
We just roughed him him in the mid 180s!


----------



## pacontender

Hell of a buck. Congrats.


----------



## Brian P.

Oh my, what an awesome deer ! Congrat Matt


----------



## emed

broadonrod said:


> Making monsters.. I just videoed this buck actually breed 2 different does.


Brett- I've been following this thread each year the last couple of years. And each year it seems that you and your hunters change the course of what has been past knowledge or perception of what is believed to be common beliefs in deer breeding, hunting, and just the overall thoughts of how long a deer will live and continue to grow. I do not think I've ever seen in any magazine, TV show that any ranch especially low fenced in Texas consistently produce the monsters yall do. Yall's ways of management and feed truly have changed the way most of us hunt i think and how we manage our places. Thanks and keep on keeping on.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ridin_Skinny

Brett,

Ever given any thought to putting on a deer management seminar like your Sailfish get togethers? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finz

broadonrod said:


> Matts buck! He is pumped! What a beautiful buck! This Buck piled on the inches this year! Nine years old ! Nine inch brow tines!
> I will post more pictures later!
> We just roughed him him in the mid 180s!


Lawdy, awesome deer CONGRATS!!


----------



## rudytail10

Wow. Congrats again Matt hell of a buck my friend. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishin4tails

What a buck!! Congrats Matt!


----------



## Redhunter84

Congratulations again Matt! Hes a beautiful buck! Another Double Down giant bites the dust on the Chittim!


broadonrod said:


> Matts buck! He is pumped! What a beautiful buck! This Buck piled on the inches this year! Nine years old ! Nine inch brow tines!
> I will post more pictures later!
> We just roughed him him in the mid 180s!


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith

Amazing deer Matt congratulations!! Love that curved drop!!


----------



## FISH TAILS

Congrats Matt those Brows are crazy!! You hunted hard this year and it took time but the reward is awesome! That's a fine Low Fence South Texas Wall Hanger! Miss being down there seeing the action.
Keep the pictures coming and may a few more monsters fall!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huntfish4life

That is one heck of a deer Matt, congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmansdad

Congratulations, Matt, what a great buck!


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Hell of a buck my friend. Congrats on your trophy.


----------



## broadonrod

What a cool deer! Matt is super excited. Thanks for all the kind words!


----------



## hankscke123

*dean*

Any one hear from Dean this year


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Just got down to the ranch with Brett and all I can say is WOOOOW! I saw Brett's, Bobs, Matts! And I can tell you, pics and videos are not doing these deer justice. Holding a 200" whitetail rack in your hands is just unimaginable! Freaking Monsters!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Congratulations Matt. That buck is bad ***. I love that all of the deer y'all are shooting have some character to the antlers. It's amazing to see number of good bucks that have a chance to breed and grow bigger each year. Brett that was an amazing hunt you had when the bucks were actively breeding and fighting. Not too many people get to see live action like that. Thanks for all of the pictures.


----------



## Bret

Dang... what a cool looking buck!!


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Sometimes we over use the word, but Matt's buck has character!


----------



## ROBOWADER

Very nice!


----------



## elkhunter49

Hell of a buck!!!!! Lots of eye appeal.


----------



## sotexhookset

What an absolute stud[ of a buck! Just awesome. Congratulations.

QUOTE=hankscke123;19668825]Any one hear from Dean this year[/QUOTE]

I was wondering the same thing a couple of weeks ago about his thread for this year. I don't know him (or any of these guys) but have followed these two threads pretty close as they're just pretty dam cool sites and reads of big LF deer.


----------



## tpool

Wow Matt! Awesome deer!!!!

Thanks,
T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## sundownbrown

Great deer, love the character


----------



## broadonrod

Back in the stands.
Thanks everyone for the replies and kind words. 
My wife Monica is the only hunter left that hasn't found a trophy buck. We have 8 blinds being scouted this evening. We are all on point trying to help her find a deer. 
My dad and Matt are looking for the giant Jimmie saw earlier this week to try and get some video of him. I'm hunting one of my bow stand where I saw a monster typical a couple weeks ago. We think he will be pushing 200 or better but he has been very illusive the past 3 years and only seen once this year. 
We also have a couple of guest hunting bucks this eve. 
John's dad and Joes grandson are looking for a couple of nice bucks. 

I have bucks coming in with does now.. I'll try and get some pictures posted.


----------



## broadonrod

This buck had already broken off a G2.. He has lost a lot of weight running does.


----------



## broadonrod

This buck looks like he means business! More bucks moving in. A new buck I haven't seen before just stepped in. Very nice young buck..
Going to try and get a picture before one of the older bucks run him off.


----------



## broadonrod

Live..


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> This buck had already broken off a G2.. He has lost a lot of weight running does.


Wow. That's a nice one. Can't wait to see what another year of double down does for him. Gonna be a monster!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Live... It's busy around here today


----------



## broadonrod

Live...


----------



## broadonrod

Live


----------



## broadonrod

Guess that doe wasn't that important after all.


----------



## broadonrod

This buck just dumped his date too.. Who would have thunkit...


----------



## broadonrod

Every buck but this one just rolled out chasing does again.


----------



## broadonrod

Lots of tweener bucks this year. This young buck could end up being a good one. Never have seen him before.


----------



## broadonrod

Holy brow tines. It's a zoo here today.


----------



## Capt Joe

Those are some awesome brow tines! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

And then there was this 8).


----------



## broadonrod

This buck is like a crack head... Chases does, eats, chases more does comes back and eats.


----------



## broadonrod

Just had a BigBoy run through with a doe. Going to see if pictures turned out... Wow!


----------



## elkhunter49

Great photos Brett!!


----------



## SafetyMan

broadonrod said:


> Live... It's busy around here today


Is this buck blind in his right eye or is it just the camera angle?


----------



## rudytail10

Is he an old man or is it the pic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Here is the buck that just ran by with his doe. They were in and out of here in seconds. What a beautiful buck. Best deer I've seen this eve by far. Best I can do on the picture. It's late and he was already 100 yards by the time I got my camera up.


----------



## broadonrod

SafetyMan said:


> Is this buck blind in his right eye or is it just the camera angle?


He is blind. It's been that way 3 years.


----------



## broadonrod

elkhunter49 said:


> Great photos Brett!!


Thanks Bev! Fixing to head to camp. That last buck got me going pretty good ..hopefully someone found a big one and our guest got something..


----------



## elkhunter49

That last buck is a beast!


----------



## Jimmie Hammond

Jimmie and Matt are my two sons. I would like to thank Brett Holden for giving them the chance to live their dream. If you want to kill big deer you've got to feed them Double Down!


----------



## broadonrod

Jimmie Hammond said:


> Jimmie and Matt are my two sons. I would like to thank Brett Holden for giving them the chance to live their dream. If you want to kill big deer you've got to feed them Double Down!


Thank you Mr. Hammond. You have raised a couple of fine young men! 
It was a pleasure meeting you! Hope to see you down here again!


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Is he an old man or is it the pic.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He's old.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Brett, I am attaching a video, was it done on your place? :doowapsta


----------



## broadonrod

Whitebassfisher said:


> Brett, I am attaching a video, was it done on your place? :doowapsta


Can't see video


----------



## broadonrod

Back in the stands. 
Out of all the super young bucks I have seen this year. I think this one may be my favorite! 
Feeding year round and getting our 1-2 year old deer hooked on the protein pellets is changing our herd a lot IMO. 

Look at this little fella. Live pic.


----------



## porkrind

That deer's got some crazy stuff going on!


----------



## broadonrod

This old one eyed sucker just walked in with a doe.
Its nice hunting a stand I haven't set in this year. This blinds only been sat in about 4 hunts this year with no cameras. No telling this eve. Hopefully one of us video a good buck for Monica.


----------



## broadonrod

I like this buck. He is owning a doe here this eve. I have watched this old fella for 6 years now and he just keeps getting more impressive to me.


----------



## Folsetth

broadonrod said:


> I like this buck. He is owning a doe here this eve. I have watched this old fella for 6 years now and he just keeps getting more impressive to me.


Very nice!
Slick 8?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Folsetth said:


> Very nice!
> Slick 8?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He's a 9 frame with 2-3" of extra on base you can't see in pic makes him 10.


----------



## broadonrod

This little fella is going to be fun to watch over the years! Lots of potential.


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> I like this buck. He is owning a doe here this eve. I have watched this old fella for 6 years now and he just keeps getting more impressive to me.


Beautiful deer man. He's been one to watch if that's the stand I think it is. Best low fence spot in Texas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith

broadonrod said:


> I like this buck. He is owning a doe here this eve. I have watched this old fella for 6 years now and he just keeps getting more impressive to me.


If you need a volunteer to put him down due to old age let me know and I will gladly assist!! Probably one of my favorite deer you have posted on this year! Very pretty deer!


----------



## elkhunter49

I love that heavy old 9 Brett. He's a war horse
:cheers:


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks fellas for all the replies. I have some more post to make . A young man got his first deer yesterday evening here. I will post his photo and just a few minutes that was exciting. We just got super busy. But speaking of busy the bucks are busy also here's one of our camp bucks. He is 16 points now, what a beautiful up and comer. Just have to keep him alive and he will be a monster. We have watched him here in camp 3 seasons now. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Wow. That's a monster he will be a fun one to watch over the next few years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elkhunter49

I remember seeing him the morning I left and it was too dark for photos. He had about 20 girls with him that morning! I hope he got to cover everyone of them. Hell of a buck already!!!


----------



## broadonrod

Father, son and grandson Case with Case's first buck! 
Case made a great shot and is still all smiles!


----------



## Gearman

Great job Case!! Way to continue to make those kids smile Brett. That is a hunt that Case and I am sure his family will never forget!!! Lots of happy young kids leave that place smiling from ear to ear


----------



## broadonrod

Gearman said:


> Great job Case!! Way to continue to make those kids smile Brett. That is a hunt that Case and I am sure his family will never forget!!! Lots of happy young kids leave that place smiling from ear to ear


Kiddos are most fun of all! Thanks for the reply. I'm hunting with my son Little Brett this eve. We are after his first buck. We have 7 out now but no shooters. A big buck just crossed the sendero with a doe. Sure hope he comes back out he looked like a monster. We are in a blind I've only sat in once this year.

He's giving me the evil eye on this buck!


----------



## broadonrod

A shooter for little man just walked in! He is pumped. Just need him to come in and stop..


----------



## dbarham

Get on him lil man!


----------



## broadonrod

His buck is in the protein pen with a doe. Here are a couple young ones we are looking at waiting in his buck to come this way. Live...


----------



## pacontender

Good luck. Hope he gets him.


----------



## ivomec

This will be the one I want to see. Not the buck. The smile on his face once he has his little hands on him!


----------



## sotexhookset

Drill'em lil man!


----------



## broadonrod

One more. He is still in the pen just guarding his doe.


----------



## rudytail10

Good luck little man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FISH TAILS

Looking forward to he pictures!!! Memory Making is what it's all about Case's smile and great deer is what it's all about!!!
Good Luck to Lil Man right now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Safety on and off 6 times! The buck along with 4 others just rolled out with the doe! We are both shaking lol. Still a little time left. Hopefully they come back in..


----------



## broadonrod

She just bolted back in here.. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## DR_Smith

So what happened!!??


----------



## bowmansdad

Way to go, Case, great 1st buck! Rooting for pics from the little man!


----------



## Gearman

Good luck little man!!! You got this bud!!!


----------



## broadonrod

Little mans buck came back in with the doe but never offered a good shot :/.. He was pretty fire up. He's a little bigger than I wanted to start Brett on but he was persistent lol.


----------



## Gearman

Man I am sure your boy has a blast and will be ready to go again tomorrow. Once he gets that feeling he will be chasing it forever haha. I bet he gets one tomorrow haha


----------



## Mikeyhunts

broadonrod said:


> Little mans buck came back in with the doe but never offered a good shot :/.. He was pretty fire up. He's a little bigger than I wanted to start Brett on but he was persistent lol.


Yea, that's a dilemma, because the opposite of that is that it is his first buck and will be on the wall the rest of his life.
Something to weigh and think about. You will make the right call. You are raising him right.

Thanks for the time spent down there the last couple days. It was amazing as always!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Enjoyed it Mikey. You are always welcome! 
On another note wait until you see Joe's video from this eve lol! 
He took the bow target to my stand this evening and guess what happened ..


----------



## elkhunter49

I can only imagine the beating that target took! Holy Moly


----------



## ROBOWADER

broadonrod said:


> Father, son and grandson Case with Case's first buck!
> Case made a great shot and is still all smiles!


Congrats to the youngster on a fine deer!


----------



## Gearman

Dang brett even your target looks like it has been eating DD.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for the replies fellas. No shows this morning. 
Monica, my nephew Munch man and little Brett are all after bucks.
Hopefully this evening they all get one. Jimmie and Joe are here helping me hunt with the youngsters. My dad is trying to kill a mountain lion and hunting him pretty hard. The camp is pretty empty here for a couple of days. Joe and his family left today. John and his dad left as well. Bob and Matt left for a couple of days. This coming week we have a lot of friends and family coming in to hunt culls but going to be kinda quiet here for a few days. Lots of action coming the say after Christmas is what I'm seeing. 
Taking kiddos to run hog traps now. Youngsters cold but ready! 
Thanks again for the replies!


----------



## broadonrod

Our big hog of the day. Little man has it under control!


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Our big hog of the day. Little man has it under control!


That's awesome

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redhunter84

broadonrod said:


> Our big hog of the day. Little man has it under control!


Hahaha, get um!


rudytail10 said:


> That's awesome
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Little man... Shot fired. The hit looks great. We are both shaking!


----------



## FISH TAILS

Awesome!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redhunter84

Awesome! Congratulations little man and dad! Very cool!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## railbird

broadonrod said:


> Little man... Shot fired. The hit looks great. We are both shaking!


Woooooohoooo! Little Brett is on the board. ðŸ'


----------



## ivomec

That's awesome!! Can't wait to see the look on his face and the buck he will always remember!


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

What do the deer do when a lion shows up? -- we have one on my south Texas lease-- I have heard that the deer just disappear-- if true-- then is that how you find the likely place he is-- pull cards and look for where the deer are not?


----------



## pacontender

Alright!!!! That is awesome.


----------



## finz

broadonrod said:


> Little man... Shot fired. The hit looks great. We are both shaking!


LOVE IT.. bring on the pics! Hopefully a big congrats in store pending recovery!!


----------



## rudytail10

That's badass Brett. Congrats little man. Hell congrats to both of you. I'm pumped for both of y'all. Can't wait for pics 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gearman

Man I have been checking this post all day hoping he got his shot. Congrats guys , look forward to some pictures!,


----------



## elkhunter49

broadonrod said:


> Little man... Shot fired. The hit looks great. We are both shaking!


Oh yea...... Go get him little man!!!!! :dance:


----------



## broadonrod

Out of breath lol.. Found him.. I'll get pics and story up ASAP! One happy little man and proud dad!


----------



## emed

Awesome- bring on the pics.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## pacontender

Congrats to the both of you.


----------



## dbarham

Wtg men


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Out of breath lol.. Found him.. I'll get pics and story up ASAP! One happy little man and proud dad!


That's awesome

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finz

broadonrod said:


> Out of breath lol.. Found him.. I'll get pics and story up ASAP! One happy little man and proud dad!


This is Greatness congrats!! Hope to see Don in the pics with you guys, epic moment coming I feel certain!!


----------



## broadonrod

Man! What an evening! 
Thanks everyone! 
Here is little mans first buck ever.
I'll post more later.. What an exciting day!


----------



## finz

broadonrod said:


> Man! What an evening!
> Thanks everyone!
> Here is little mans first buck ever.
> I'll post more later.. What an exciting day!


Simply Awesome!! Congrats!! Nuff said!!


----------



## ivomec

Priceless!!! Congrats!!


----------



## rudytail10

That's an awesome picture. Congrats to him and all of you for being able to be there together. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AirbornXpress

What a great picture 
Congrats
Sure wish Grandma was there


----------



## Gearman

Speechless Brett, the smiles on everyone's faces says it all.


----------



## emed

That's great- and to have your dad there to enjoy it was extra special I bet. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmansdad

What a nice 1st buck! Love the pic and all the big grins, congratulations to all!


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Man look at those smiles !! Hell of a job little man on a awesome buck. Congrats Brett the pic shows how proud you are and what a pic to have all of y'all together.. Priceless!!


----------



## LaSalle30

Congrats to all! Memories forever!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith

Can't be said enough, CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL! 3 generations of hunters and an amazing story! Great job to you all and thank you for sharing with all of us!!


----------



## M Jones

Awesome Job lil man! One happy family right there! Congratulations to all of you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack Rabbit

Way to shot LB! Nailing all those rabbits paid off. Congratulations to you and the whole Holden family. You are following legends!


----------



## Fishin4tails

Man that is awesome! Congrats to little man and all of you. Nice Buck!!!


----------



## DCAVA

2cool indeed!

Congrats to you all!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redhunter84

Great picture, congratulations! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Huntfish4life

Congratulations little man, That is one hell of a buck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elkhunter49

broadonrod said:


> Man! What an evening!
> Thanks everyone!
> Here is little mans first buck ever.
> I'll post more later.. What an exciting day!


Now that's a great shot!!!! Awesome, well done folks!!!!


----------



## Bucksnort

Congrats to the little man. Fine buck


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Brett, I imagine this is a driving force for all you do there at the ranch, but that family portrait is priceless.


----------



## Reynolds4

Great pic. Awesome outcome! Way to go dad and lil Brett!


----------



## awesum

Very cool! Congrats to all .... :cheers:


----------



## ROBOWADER

Good Job!


----------



## Gearman

Best part of the whole thing is yall are having one of your best year with what 4 deer over 200"s and I promise you when you all look back on what was the best part of the year was I would bet little man getting his first buck will be the moment of the year for a VERY long time. I kinda remember my first buck but my sons first buck is something I will never forget. Game on for little man!!!


----------



## wishin4fishin

Way to go little man! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks a million everyone for all the kind replies! I really appreciate all of them. I sat an read all of them with little Brett and he was so excited to see his pictire in here he ran to show his grandpaon my phone. What a great experience it was for both of us! He is so excited. We are in the stand hunting cull bucks with kiddos all this week and next. My nephew Mario "Munch Man" nailed a big 6 point hunting with Jimmie this morning. They are hunting another this eve that is a pretty nice buck. Little man is with me hunting a couple of different cull bucks this eve. Monica is hunting her trophy buck and my dad stayed in camp frying the kiddos rabbits for dinner. 

Thanks again!!!!! 

I'll post a couple of more pics of little mans buck but here is Munch Mans 6 point from this morning.


----------



## broadonrod

Jimmie just sent this picture and said.... Munch is begging lol! 
Couple nice young bucks moving in for them.


----------



## rudytail10

lol I bet he is. Hell I would be too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Congrats to munch on a fine buck as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt Joe

Congratulations to the kiddos I love seeing the youngsters outdoors. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Little man just nailed his second buck!


----------



## porkrind

Congrats to the kids, having the time of there life!!!!!


----------



## rudytail10

Awesome can't wait to see this one. I bet he is pumped 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Redhunter84

Congratulations gentlemen! Nice bucks!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## elkhunter49

Little man is on a serious roll!!! :dance:


----------



## pacontender

Great job.


----------



## Fishin4tails

broadonrod said:


> Little man just nailed his second buck!


Congrats! Can't wait to see pics. And that was a healthy 6 that was taken.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks everyone! 
Here is little mans buck number 2.. 
This old buck is a melt down. He was a 160 in his prime. We estimate him to be 12-13 years old.


----------



## broadonrod

..


----------



## SafetyMan

He's a deer slayer now! Congratulations on some great family bonding. I wish all of you a safe and Merry Christmas!


----------



## rudytail10

That's awesome congrats again little man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmansdad

Congratulations to the young hunters, nice bucks! Waiting on Munch Man to knock a big one down!


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Way to go munch and little man!! Thanks Brett for all you do for the kids. The memories and smiles are priceless and I know you enjoy it as much as they do. See ya soon brother.


----------



## tshort

Wow...what a great year it's been for you guys. Love the picture of lil man with his deer and your family. My son also killed his first animal, a nice Corsican, and even though I also killed my biggest deer on that trip my son's harvest was the most memorable. It looks like your Christmas wishes came a little early.
Congratulations!


----------



## Gearman

Glad to see your son and munch are getting to knock down some great deer. You have always brought such happiness to other kids that I think it is very cool that you are now getting to do this with your own family. I sure hope your wife finds her a buck to shoot as that would make for a epic hunting season for the Holden Family!! Keep living the dream Brett


----------



## Redhunter84

Very nice, congrats Munch and Little man!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeyhunts

congrats to you Brett for all you do with youth. Yours included. You are building memories and good hunting habits that will last a lifetime. 
I'm proud to have you and your family as friends! Class act all the way. 
Now post the video of double down deer meleeing the target! This should be epic!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capttravis

Very nice little man!! What a cool experience for him and you as well! You have created a monster I am sure!


----------



## fisHRman

Congratulations to the youngsters on some great deer. Gotta love it!


----------



## TxDuSlayer

Any updates on your dad and his mountain lion hunt there? Do you have any pictures of the lion you can post?


----------



## Brian P.

Dang, been away to the frozen panhandle for a few days for Xmas with the parents/siblings and it's almost like I missed little man's hunt. Congrats on some great deer and even better memories !!!


----------



## Huntfish4life

Congrats munch and little man those are some nice buck y'all have there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack Rabbit

Congratulations to Little man and munch man. You're making us proud. Merry Christmas to the gang and leave a light on so Santa Claus can find the camp house


----------



## Big Guns 1971

I just got back in town and the first thing I had to do was check this thread. I sure missed a lot. Congratulations go out to all of the kids for making good shots and harvesting great looking deer. This hunting trip will be remembered for the rest of their lives. Congratulations to you Brett for making it happen. I love all of the family pictures especially looking at all of the smiles on everyone's faces. Hopefully we will get to see more pictures of your dad and Monica with a mountain lion and another trophy whitetail. Merry Christmas and good luck wishes to everyone at the camp.


----------



## wishin4fishin

Brett, what's going on down there? No new updates and I'm starting to get the shakes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finz

wishin4fishin said:


> Brett, what's going on down there? No new updates and I'm starting to get the shakes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If I were a betting man I would bet he is working his tail off to find Monica a Muy Grande!?? Just a thought!!


----------



## broadonrod

wishin4fishin said:


> Brett, what's going on down there? No new updates and I'm starting to get the shakes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks everyone for all the replies. I'm just catching up...

Man been a busy couple of days. 
Monica lost her grandfatherthe day before yesterday so she came home yesterday, me and the kiddos came home today. Services tomorrow and headed back to the ranch Saturday morning.

Munch took another cull buck and 2 hogs yesterday while hunting with Jimmie. 
Little man and I just eased around and whacked rabbits for an evening yesterday. 
After the rabbit dinner my dad cooked a couple of nights ago we decided to go put a hurt on them again. The youngsters love to hunt those rabbits and we are covered with them.

I'll post up some more picture in a bit..
Fried rabbit!


----------



## broadonrod

finz said:


> If I were a betting man I would bet he is working his tail off to find Monica a Muy Grande!?? Just a thought!!


That's fixing to be the goal lol. Monica is our only hunter left hunting a trophy. Everyone else has **** one lol. We did see a really big deer yesterday. He was with a doe and a very good buck. I'm going to try and get a better look at him this coming week.


----------



## bluefin

Brett - have enjoyed following this thread for some time.
I just got to wondering, what rifle do you hunt with there?


----------



## finz

broadonrod said:


> Thanks everyone for all the replies. I'm just catching up...
> 
> Man been a busy couple of days.
> Monica lost her grandfatherthe day before yesterday so she came home yesterday, me and the kiddos came home today. Services tomorrow and headed back to the ranch Saturday morning.
> 
> Munch took another cull buck and 2 hogs yesterday while hunting with Jimmie.
> Little man and I just eased around and whacked rabbits for an evening yesterday.
> After the rabbit dinner my dad cooked a couple of nights ago we decided to go put a hurt on them again. The youngsters love to hunt those rabbits and we are covered with them.
> 
> I'll post up some more picture in a bit..
> Fried rabbit!


Oh wow so sorry for the loss!! It is always tough especially during the Holidays!! Give her and the fam a hug and condolences from the Bradleys!!! Prayers sent. Stay strong and keep your chins up!!


----------



## rudytail10

My condolences to your family sorry to hear it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

TxDuSlayer said:


> Any updates on your dad and his mountain lion hunt there? Do you have any pictures of the lion you can post?


He hasn't seen any of them yet this year. I have TC pics if I can find them when I get back to the ranch from early season. We see them each year but only one seen so far this season and that was in camp pre season. My dad has put in a lot of time hunting a lion over the past couple of years. I hope he gets one.


----------



## FISH TAILS

Prayers are with your and Monica's families.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

tshort said:


> Wow...what a great year it's been for you guys. Love the picture of lil man with his deer and your family. My son also killed his first animal, a nice Corsican, and even though I also killed my biggest deer on that trip my son's harvest was the most memorable. It looks like your Christmas wishes came a little early.
> Congratulations!


Congrats to your son as well!
Thanks.. Again everyone.. I'm way behind reading all the replies.. 
We should have a super busy hunting week coming up.
I think every lease member will be at the ranch with at least 2-3 friends and family members next week. We still have one trophy and a pile of culls to take. 
We should have 7-8 youngsters hunting so that makes it exciting in its self. 
The kids are a blast and watching them get excited is more fun than hunting a deer my self.

Thanks for replies fellas!


----------



## dbarham

Nothing better than fried cottontail! Way to go fellas


----------



## broadonrod

dbarham said:


> Nothing better than fried cottontail! Way to go fellas


The old man cooked 46 pieces total. Not one piece left over.. He can cook some good rabbit!  this was the first batch. He started cooking at 4:00 and finished at 7:00 lol.. 
Can't wait to do it all over again next week with the youngsters. They are rabbit slayers! Lol


----------



## dbarham

Mmmmmm!


----------



## broadonrod

bluefin said:


> Brett - have enjoyed following this thread for some time.
> I just got to wondering, what rifle do you hunt with there?


I like the 300 WSM with a solid load. We stay away from ballistic tips. 
Little man is shooting a 6mm. With deer this size pass through is important to get good blood. It's not quite big enough for good pass threw, kinda 50/50 and hope for blood and good shot placement. 
I still like a 300 or 7 mag. All the same. Just no ballistic tips IMO.


----------



## Reynolds4

Prayers to your family. I lost my last grandparent this year right before season started and his 96th birthday so I know the feeling all too well. 

On a positive note, it appears the fun is still going strong at the lease. I think we will be on the hunt for mr cottontail when we get back down to the ranch with the boys. 

Merry Christmas y'all!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmansdad

My condolences to the family And prayers sent. Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

broadonrod said:


> I like the 300 WSM with a solid load. We stay away from ballistic tips.
> Little man is shooting a 6mm. With deer this size pass through is important to get good blood. It's not quite big enough for good pass threw, kinda 50/50 and hope for blood and good shot placement.
> I still like a 300 or 7 mag. All the same. Just no ballistic tips IMO.


I feel the 6mm/243 has plenty enough power to kill deer cleanly. But, transferring that energy to the deer in the right area is the question. The actual bullet (projectile) is very important in this round.


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Sorry to hear about Monica's loss. I want yall to know that I'll be praying for all of the family members. I have some domestic rabbits in my freezer that my kids want me to cook, I was wondering if your dad minds sharing the recipe. If it's a family secret I understand. Good luck to everyone and May god bless yall.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for all the kind words everyone! 
Back in the blinds tomorrow. Fixing to get busy on cleaning up culls with all the kids this week! 

Monica will be back at it hunting a monster buck. We have one in mind I hope he shows for her and has not broken any tines yet. This buck should break 200" pretty easy but he is a hard buck to hunt and very illusive. She will be rifle hunting so that gives her a better chance. We estimate the buck she is after was 150-178 the past 4 years and did very well this year adding possibly 25-30". 
With all the bucks starting to show them selves there is no telling what will pop up. She won't let us run cameras at her two stands so a suprise could step out at any time. I'm excited about this week with all the lease members with their guest scouting so many stands.


----------



## broadonrod

Big Guns 1971 said:


> Sorry to hear about Monica's loss. I want yall to know that I'll be praying for all of the family members. I have some domestic rabbits in my freezer that my kids want me to cook, I was wondering if your dad minds sharing the recipe. If it's a family secret I understand. Good luck to everyone and May god bless yall.


It's a pretty simple chicken fry but he takes a lot of time preparing it for sure. I'll ask him because I'm not exactly sure what he uses.. I know it's the best rabbit I have ever had.


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Thanks, I'd appreciate it. I just want the rabbit to turn out good so the kids won't turn their nose up at it when I cook it again. Merry Christmas to everyone in camp and Good luck to Monica on her Trophy Quest.


----------



## rudytail10

Merry Christmas to all. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

rudytail10 said:


> Merry Christmas to all.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Merry Christmas brother !!


----------



## broadonrod

Merry Christmas everyone! 
Great morning here with the family at the lease. Hope everyone hasa great day and safe travels! 

Live from the ranch Christmas morning.


----------



## broadonrod

They are biting today!


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Nice Christmas Bass.


----------



## Redhunter84

Nice bass! Merry Christmas to you all!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## railbird

broadonrod said:


> They are biting today!


Looks like you are letting them get old as well.


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

Shoot some culls. Merry Christmas


----------



## broadonrod

railbird said:


> Looks like you are letting them get old as well.


Thanks for the replies fellas!

Lol.. The bass are on the rebound since the drought 5 years ago. We lost a lot of fish. 
We only have the Florida strain in 2 of our 12 tanks. The rat if the tanks have smaller native bass.

Back in the stands. 
Hopefully someone nails a buck this eve. 
I'm with my nephew "munch man" hunting a nice management buck. It's a hot day so we are hunting a protein station close to a small tank we dug out last year. 
Hopefully I get some pics of bucks in the water this eve. They really like this little tank. This is one of my stands and I haven't hunted it this year at all.
I'm pretty excited to see what walks in. 
A couple of other hunters have set here and seen some nice bucks.


----------



## rudytail10

Good luck hope y'all see some nice ones. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Bucks moving in. Here's a couple. 
Nice 11 main frame with split brow. This could end up being a good buck with some age on him.,


----------



## broadonrod

Close up same buck.


----------



## broadonrod

Great up and comer 10 point. Prob 6 years old just walked in.


----------



## broadonrod

Now that's not nice lol!


----------



## broadonrod

Little chasing, little fighting and a drink for the road.

Well while I was typing this post the buck munch man was hunting all last trip just walked out. 
He nailed him!!!! 
What a cool buck! 
I know 2 other culls have been taken as well.
Munches deer is a nice one! He is shaking like a leaf. I love hunting with these young hunters.


----------



## Capt Joe

Sounds like a fantastic deer slaying Christmas! Congratulations to all the hunters! Can't wait for pictures. Merry Christmas!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Bucks still walking in steadily. 
A couple of wide bucks and a great looking young main frame 12 I have never seen before.


----------



## broadonrod

This buck could get really wide. We will just feed him again and see what happens! ..


----------



## rudytail10

Congrats that's awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Brown

Merry Christmas! Sorry for the loss and cool pics from the watering blind. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks again for the kind words! 
Here is one more watering hole shot. We had a great hunt. Munch man also shot a big sow hog before Dark.


----------



## broadonrod

Munch mans buck he has been after. 
Estimated 10 year old 6x6. He is so happy!


----------



## broadonrod

Munch mans mom Shannon took out 2 culls while hunting with Joe this eve as well.


----------



## FISH TAILS

Congrats to Munch and a great 12 point and Shannon on reducing the nonessential feed consumers!!!
Merry Christmas to all at the ranch and keep the pictures coming!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Brown

Get em munch. That's a great deer for anyone!! That smile says it all. Priceless 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redhunter84

Congratulations Munch, he is an awesome buck! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Huntfish4life

Congrats munch that's a nice buck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmansdad

Way to go, Munch man! Congratulations to you and your mom!


----------



## DR_Smith

How is the quest for Monica's buck going? Did y'all find one or several? Any pics from buck on of the guys saw a few wks ago that was one of biggest he had ever seen?


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks again for the kind words and replies. 
Monica is huhting a good one. She is in one of our stands now. 
I don't have a picture of the big buck seen last week. 
We have John's dad hunting a nice management buck this eve.
Munch mans dad is hunting a cull buck with me. 
We have a US Veteran guest hunter this evening hunting with Chris in the stand I hunted in yesterday eve for a nice buck. 
Joe S is hunting hogs with his brother. 
Joe B one of our guides is bow hunting a nice management buck this eve.
We let him hunt a nice buck last week but he had already broken a tine. He is on another right now. With all the hard work he has put in this year our group agreed he has fed. earned a shot at a nice buck himself. 
Jimmie and Matt are scouting trying to get pictures of a few big deer we are passing this year. 
We have 3 other guest just taking pictures from the stands this eve. 
Busy evening. 

We have 13 bucks right now. No shooters so far. 
First big boy walking in now! 
Mario just saw him lol!


----------



## broadonrod

I like this buck. I saw him last week at the next blind over.


----------



## broadonrod

Off with his doe.


----------



## Fishin4tails

Just getting caught up. Merry Christmas everyone. Great pics and great buck Munch Man.


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> I like this buck. I saw him last week at the next blind over.


Great looking buck. Thanks for the updates

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Just got word John's dad got his management buck!


----------



## rudytail10

Sweet. Can't wait to see some pics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Here is Mr. Duffy's management buck from this mornings hunt. We have years of history on this old buck. He is a main frame 10 with a flyer off the back prob 5-6" long and inside spread just over 21". 
With all the video and history we feel pretty sure this buck is 8 possibly 9 years old. 
Congrats Mr. Duffy on your first buck with a crossbow!


----------



## rudytail10

Awesome buck. Congrats Mr. Duffy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivomec

Congrats!! Very nice management buck! Nice xmas present!


----------



## rudytail10

Ervin ever get him a buck?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Headed out. Lots of deer on the list this eve. Monica's Grandma is going after one with me. I sure hope I'm still deer hunting at 85 years old!


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Ervin ever get him a buck?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ervin only hunters couple of trips. He said he had to leave for the season a couple of weeks ago do to a personal issue. 
He didn't get much hunting in.

Little man busted a monster Javalina earlier. He was pretty pumped up and made a great shot.


----------



## rudytail10

That's awesome hope she gets on one this evening. Congrats little man looks like he's having a blast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> That's awesome hope she gets on one this evening. Congrats little man looks like he's having a blast.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She is... She wants to shoot this 2 year old 10 point (right now) lol..


----------



## rudytail10

lol that's awesome good luck to all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> lol that's awesome good luck to all.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Grandma is about to strangle me. I sure hope a mature buck shows! She's getting pretty impatient! Lol


----------



## rudytail10

Turn her loose lol. She a blast to be around. Hope I have her energy at that age. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taylork555

Always nice to catch up on this forum after the holidays - like a late Christmas present.

Brett, given the plethora of photos and videos you guys have, do you think you could put together a collage with a 1 year old, 2 year old, 3 year old, etc. when the season ends? I know that may be difficult, but my deer aging skills could use some work.

On a side note, the Booby Trap was looking darn good in Quepos last week. Best of luck the rest of the season!


----------



## broadonrod

Few young bucks we are watching this eve. No mature bucks yet. Still looking.. Grandma is more than ready lol.. Just got to find an old one.


----------



## broadonrod

Great super young 12 trying to split on g2s.. Youngsters like this get me excited about the years to come.


----------



## broadonrod

This buck will be a monster! Going to be a fun one to watch!


----------



## broadonrod

Still coming in but all young bucks.


----------



## broadonrod

Still coming in but still to young .


----------



## broadonrod

Just got word that our US veteran guest got his buck!


----------



## FISH TAILS

Awesome now Grandma needs one keep the pics coming!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Just got word that our US veteran guest got his buck!


That's bad ***. Can't wait to see pics. Thanks for doing this for our veterans

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Pic of Troy Jones with his buck! US Blackhawk pilot and true hero!

Congrats Troy! Thank you for your service. 
Troy is subscribing to 2cool now!


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Pic of Troy Jones with his buck! US Blackhawk pilot and true hero!
> 
> Congrats Troy! Thank you for your service.
> 
> Troy is subscribing to 2cool now!


Very nice buck. Congrats and thank you sir for your service.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

broadonrod said:


> Pic of Troy Jones with his buck! US Blackhawk pilot and true hero!
> 
> Congrats Troy! Thank you for your service.
> Troy is subscribing to 2cool now!


Brett I can't thank you enough for all you do for our military vets. Because of you Troy was able to come down and spen a few un stressful days and enjoy the best ranch in Texas and leave with his biggest buck to date. Troy is still on cloud 9 and it means a lot for me to have been able to share this time with him and harvest the awesome buck. Thank you again Brett.


----------



## porkrind

Nice buck, thank you for your service!


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Dang Brett! You need to find Monica's grandmother an old great-great grandpa buck.


----------



## Fishin4tails

Nice Buck Troy! Thank you for your service!!


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Congratulations to Troy, and everyone else. It's a great thing that you do Brett. You have youngsters, Vet's and grandma all sitting in stands making memories. Its pretty cool to see people taking their first buck or largest buck. This is a great thread to follow. I just need a LIKE button on all of the pictures you post.


----------



## Gearman

Troy congrats on taking a great buck and thank you very much for all you do for our country. You sir are a hero and a dang good deer hunter!! Brett thank you for always putting our vets first and making a great memory for Troy. Having been down there before and knowing how nice everyone is I am sure Troy will remember the hunt for a very long time!!


----------



## bowmansdad

Congratulations, Troy, on a fine buck and thank you for your service. We are all grateful for what you do everyday to protect our great country.


----------



## broadonrod

southtexastrophyhunter said:


> Brett I can't thank you enough for all you do for our military vets. Because of you Troy was able to come down and spen a few un stressful days and enjoy the best ranch in Texas and leave with his biggest buck to date. Troy is still on cloud 9 and it means a lot for me to have been able to share this time with him and harvest the awesome buck. Thank you again Brett.


Thank you Chris for bringing Troy here to hunt!
Chris set the hunt up with Troy. Now he can only find him a hog .. Lol..

Thanks everybody for the replies. We are fixing to head back out. Riding around with our guest today we saw several good bucks. It has warmed up a little so I hope the evening hunt holds for us.

Troy is taking home a pile of deer that's for sure!


----------



## broadonrod

A little something the kiddos.. Our youngster thought this was cool.
How many of y'all know what this is. Or better yet why this is here?


----------



## broadonrod

..another


----------



## sotexhookset

Rock a ***** using to get in to those snails.


Congratulations to the vet, Troy and please thank him for his service for my family and I.

Thumbs up to you too bud for making those hunts happen.


----------



## finz

I bet there are arrow heads below!!


----------



## rudytail10

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deerslayer64d

Arrowheads 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

From what I have seen in the stands. After a rain Roadrunners will take the snails one at a time to the same rock and break them open. They leave and come back to the same rock and do it all again and again. 
We have those piles all over the ranch. 

Well we are back in the stands.
Monica's Grandma is back with me again this eve. We moved over one stand. We hunted John's blind yesterday and now we are one stand over in my bow blind this eve about 1 mile away. 

First big buck just ran by with a doe.. 
A young buck walking in now. Grandma is fired up.
Hope we get her one this eve.


----------



## broadonrod

Bucks are moving in. The big buck we saw earlier hasn't come back yet. This is the best we have for now. No culls yet..


----------



## broadonrod

Joe our ranch hand is hunting a nice buck with his bow. He just text and said his buck showed up but not in bow range yet! 
Go get him Joe!


----------



## broadonrod

Got one here for grandma now!


----------



## broadonrod

This ol buck just ran off the deer I was trying to get grandma on. Hopefully he comes back later or another shooter walks in..


----------



## rudytail10

Good luck to y'all. Hope it works out. Thanks for the updates. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Have you seen the big 9 lately?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Have you seen the big 9 lately?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't know which nine your referring to.

Grandma just busted a nice one! 
He is leaking bad so I'm pretty sure he's not far. More bucks coming in now.. We are going to sit tight and try to get another one. 
She is so happy she is crying!


----------



## pacontender

broadonrod said:


> Don't know which nine your referring to.
> 
> Grandma just busted a nice one!
> He is leaking bad so I'm pretty sure he's not far. More bucks coming in now.. We are going to sit tight and try to get another one.
> She is so happy she is crying!


That is awesome! Congrats to her.


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Way to go grandmaw ! Congrats.. Can't wait to see this bruiser.


----------



## broadonrod

pacontender said:


> That is awesome! Congrats to her.


Nice 6 yard heart shot lol. I'm guessing he's not 20 yards behind us. Fingers crossed!


----------



## sotexhookset

:cheers:


----------



## FISH TAILS

Congrats to Tony and Grandma!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

Sweet congrats grandma 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

This bad dude

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> This bad dude
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Saw him last week.


----------



## broadonrod

Found Grandmas deer. Ran 15 yards.. Woo hoo!


----------



## FFLack

Outstanding!!! Brett I know how you feel.. I get more enjoyment putting folks on a deer than pulling the trigger myself.. and I love to pull the trigger. Congratulations on an outstanding season with friends and family, and congratulations to everyone that's taken their deer this year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivomec

That's awesome that grandma busted one! Congrats!!


----------



## broadonrod

Here we go! Grandma is on a roll! Man I hope I'm as full of life as she is "if" I ever see 85 years lol!


----------



## SafetyMan

That is so awesome that you are able to spend so much quality time with your family in the outdoors!


----------



## bowmansdad

Way to go, Grandma, nice buck!


----------



## rudytail10

That's awesome congrats to her


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trout green

broadonrod said:


> Here we go! Grandma is on a roll! Man I hope I'm as full of life as she is "if" I ever see 85 years lol!


Way to go grandma!


----------



## Tail'in around

broadonrod said:


> Here we go! Grandma is on a roll! Man I hope I'm as full of life as she is "if" I ever see 85 years lol!


That's no lie right there!! Awesome!!!


----------



## DCAVA

Cool deal for sure!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks everyone for all the replies! 
Lots of fun around camp tonight. Marshmallows, good food, family and friends! 
Hopefully more bucks hit the ground in the morning! 
Thanks again everyone! 

Grandma is so happy!


----------



## old 37

Great Picture.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

broadonrod said:


> Thanks everyone for all the replies!
> Lots of fun around camp tonight. Marshmallows, good food, family and friends!
> Hopefully more bucks hit the ground in the morning!
> Thanks again everyone!
> 
> Grandma is so happy!


Really great picture! I believe you said that is your wife Monica's Grandma? To me there is a lot of resemblance. LOL, like many 2Cooler's, you married up! :doowapsta


----------



## porkrind

Way to knock'em down grandma!! Congrats


----------



## M Jones

broadonrod said:


> Here we go! Grandma is on a roll! Man I hope I'm as full of life as she is "if" I ever see 85 years lol!


God bless! Way to go Grandma! Wow you and me both Brett! That's what it all about! Congratulations to all of you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Congratulations to Grandmah. That's a great picture.


----------



## rudytail10

Good luck to all the this evening. Sure hope joe gets on his deer again. Well deserved for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks everyone! 

Monica is hunting a buck but may have just found another! She is videoing him now. I'm pretty excited to see what she found.

Me and little man are having a great hunt. He is taking pictures like crazy. I'll post a few. All of these are his photos this eve.


----------



## broadonrod

..


----------



## broadonrod

...


----------



## broadonrod

....


----------



## broadonrod

.....


----------



## broadonrod

........


----------



## broadonrod

.........


----------



## rudytail10

Awesome pics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

This guy could be a monster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elkhunter49

Great photos Brett, thanks for sharing sir!


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks guys! 
Little man took all those pics tonight. He took 450 pictures to get those lol. He ended up nailing a hog as well. Joe and Monica are looking for a deer in the morning so hopefully one or both of them get a shot.

Here is a little video we set up here at camp. You can see my dads trailer in the back ground. This buck is here as I'm typing now. Very cool up and comer. Main beams are really long .. Prob 28".. Cant wait to see this buck next year. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Wow! I knew you must have a substantial lens from following this thread, but that is a big lens.

Second, and way cooler, is that your young son is taking photos of deer at his age. Deer are magnificent, and yes we hunt them, but they deserve respect. He shot 450 times and didn't hurt the resource! That you are teaching that to youngsters is admirable.


----------



## rudytail10

Any luck?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Whitebassfisher said:


> Wow! I knew you must have a substantial lens from following this thread, but that is a big lens.
> 
> Second, and way cooler, is that your young son is taking photos of deer at his age. Deer are magnificent, and yes we hunt them, but they deserve respect. He shot 450 times and didn't hurt the resource! That you are teaching that to youngsters is admirable.


Thanks! This week alone has made some great memories!



rudytail10 said:


> Any luck?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not yet. Joe is after his buck and Monica could possibly shoot this evening as well.


----------



## broadonrod

Here is a live shot of a nice up and comer. This buck has a lot of potential.


----------



## broadonrod

Live. Cool up and comer.


----------



## broadonrod

Doing his business.


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Here is a live shot of a nice up and comer. This buck has a lot of potential.


Wow. With young ones like this it's hard not to be looking forward to next season already.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finz

Dang it man those are some Beautiful young ones!!! Thanks again for sharing!! Next pic I hope to see is your better half holding MUY!! Good luck !!


----------



## broadonrod

Well the buck Monica was huhting was at the stand Joe was hunting.
The buck Joe was hunting stayed 40 yards out of bow range. They were one blind apart. Maybe tomorrow.. 

I love seeing fat rolls on post rut bucks! Look at the fat on this deers back after 3 weeks of full rut! This buck could end up being something special. Can't wait to see him next year. 
Little man took this pic tonight. Just before he burned up a 32 gig card lol.


----------



## captteddy

Great bucks & pics! What lens y'all using please?


----------



## rudytail10

Any bloodshed this morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

captteddy said:


> Great bucks & pics! What lens y'all using please?


Thanks. The lens I have been using this week is a TAMRON 150-600


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Any bloodshed this morning.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Nothing this morning. Joe's Buck did come in this evening but did not offer him a good shot. A big nine point ended up running him off.


----------



## broadonrod

Happy new year everyone!


----------



## rudytail10

Happy new year to y'all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

That's an awesome pic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redhunter84

Happy New Year to all! Awesome shooting little man!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## elkhunter49

broadonrod said:


> Happy new year everyone!


Little man is a crackshot, I love it!!! Happy New Year Brett to you and your crew!:clover:


----------



## wishin4fishin

Happy New Year brotha!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huntfish4life

Happy New Year, wish everyone the best in 2017. 
Nice shooting little man. That will be a nice little feast 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

looks like a great time and a great pic. way to go little man !!


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for the replies! 
One of our guest hunters Brenda took this nice buck yesterday evening. Brenda's buck stacked on the inches and mass this year. He was an eight point last year and grew G4s this year with 40" of mass. 
Joe is still bow hunting his buck and Jimmie has our other guest hunter looking for a nice buck this eve. 
I'll post some live pics from the stand once the bucks start rolling in. It's a hot one today.


----------



## broadonrod

Sneaky sucker!


----------



## broadonrod

New one just rolled in with a doe.


----------



## broadonrod

Nice young buck.


----------



## broadonrod

..


----------



## FFLack

Love a big 8!!! Man that dude has some mass!! 40". Glad you got that guy out of the herd, he could definitely brake up a good deer! Congratulations Brenda!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Bucks are getting mad around here.


----------



## rudytail10

Nice buck congrats to her. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

FFLack said:


> Love a big 8!!! Man that dude has some mass!! 40". Glad you got that guy out of the herd, he could definitely brake up a good deer! Congratulations Brenda!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That old buck is about 10 years old. I think we have watched him 6-7 years now. 
He def grew when he hit the ground. Even post rut he prob weighed 210 plus field dressed. This is his best rack ever. He was a 7 point with a kicker one year.

More bucks showing up now.


----------



## broadonrod

The bucks are running hard this eve.
Lots of bucks in and out fast with does.


----------



## broadonrod

... Live.


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Awesome pictures. Hopefully we get to see a couple trophy bucks on the ground soon.


----------



## az2323

*.*

Awesome deer....gotta love that mass.
Brett, did this Ol Hereford make it after last years rut. 
If so, did y'all take him this year?
Happy New Year!


----------



## willydavenport

az2323 said:


> Awesome deer....gotta love that mass.
> Brett, did this Ol Hereford make it after last years rut.
> If so, did y'all take him this year?
> Happy New Year!


He looks a lot like this buck to me.


----------



## rudytail10

We will be headed your way Thursday morning. I'm bringing another veteran to try his luck. I would like to think you very much for allowing us to come down and making this veterans year. I told him to pack his bags soon as I got off the phone with you and I could hear his voice crack. Looking forward to getting there as soon as possible. Thank you again to the Holden family and to all the lease members for allowing another American hero to come down to the ranch. First class group of people. Can't wait. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

Get ready for a great time!!


----------



## Jimmie Hammond

*Webb County Buzz*

Watch out for them Hammond Boys Brett.Lol


----------



## broadonrod

Jimmie Hammond said:


> Watch out for them Hammond Boys Brett.Lol


Like a hawk! Lol


----------



## broadonrod

az2323 said:


> Awesome deer....gotta love that mass.
> Brett, did this Ol Hereford make it after last years rut.
> If so, did y'all take him this year?
> Happy New Year!


As posted below that buck did very well. He was taken this year at 170 plus with a 25" inside spread. 
Happy new year to you as wel!!! 
He is the one on the right Clayton took earlier in the season.


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> We will be headed your way Thursday morning. I'm bringing another veteran to try his luck. I would like to think you very much for allowing us to come down and making this veterans year. I told him to pack his bags soon as I got off the phone with you and I could hear his voice crack. Looking forward to getting there as soon as possible. Thank you again to the Holden family and to all the lease members for allowing another American hero to come down to the ranch. First class group of people. Can't wait.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!!! Looking forward to seeing what steps out for him! 
See ya soon!


----------



## rudytail10

WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> Get ready for a great time!!


Always a good time my brother. Looking forward to it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Our other guest Hunter took a beautiful old buck this morning. I've been behind on post but here is Trey's buck! 
I'm loving the mass! This old buck should be 9 maybe 10 years old. We have year of footage of him. This is his best head ever by far!
Congrats Trey! It was a blast meeting y'all!
This old buck like many others popped well this season!


----------



## finz

broadonrod said:


> Our other guest Hunter took a beautiful old buck this morning. I've been behind on post but here is Trey's buck!
> I'm loving the mass! This old buck should be 9 maybe 10 years old. We have year of footage of him. This is his best head ever by far!
> Congrats Trey! It was a blast meeting y'all!
> This old buck like many others popped well this season!


Congrats to all!! What a deer!!


----------



## az2323

Yep, that's him.....Thanks for the reply Brett.


----------



## az2323

broadonrod said:


> As posted below that buck did very well. He was taken this year at 170 plus with a 25" inside spread.
> Happy new year to you as wel!!!
> He is the one on the right Clayton took earlier in the season.


Yep, that's him.....Thanks for the reply Brett.


----------



## Jimmie Hammond

Watch out for them Hammond boys Brett! lol


----------



## broadonrod

Jimmie Hammond said:


> Watch out for them Hammond boys Brett! lol


Always. You have raised a couple great sons! Really enjoyed meeting them and having them as friends!
First class fellas!


----------



## FISH TAILS

Congrats to Trey on an awesome Double Down Monster!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher

broadonrod said:


> Always. You have raised a couple great sons! Really enjoyed meeting them and having them as friends!
> First class fellas!


That picture really puts this year in perspective!

How many acres is the Holden Pasture?


----------



## broadonrod

Whitebassfisher said:


> That picture really puts this year in perspective!
> 
> How many acres is the Holden Pasture?


Thanks, our lease is around 13800 acres. We lease from the Nunley Brothers. We couldn't ask for a better land owners to leases from. We have had the lease 14 years. Very respected family and business in the industry. The Nunley's have always been extremely fair with us allowed us to build the ranch to what it is today. I actually took this lease unseen upon Mr. Nunley's word. Very straight shooting folks with an old school hand shake honor second to none IMO!


----------



## broadonrod

Live. Joe just found s big blue indigo snake.


----------



## FFLack

Awesome pic Brett!! A lot of bone in the air!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

My opinion on why many bucks have a deformed antler on one side. 
During the rut deer fight. Tines penetrating the skin around the pedicel at the base of the antler and head I feel can cause deformed antlers. 
The can't reach the wound to clean it. When they can't reach the wound it's more likely to become a more serious infection. Much like a smashed fingernail but much worst being an open wound. 
Some grow back just fine , some stay deformed a year and some stay deformed forever. 
It's not a bad genetic trait or reason to cull a buck. It's an injury IMO.
So many people take an injured pedicel buck as a cull thinking he is inferior. 
I think this is the most common reason even above body injuries for deformed antler growth and almost undetectable. 
I hear many hunters blame deformed antlers on everything from body injury, age and even cottonseed cages wire. We see this injury like in the picture below a lot. We also see deformed antlers a lot. This wound may have caused this buck to come back deformed next year. It may not have healed for weeks or even months. It was very infected. Thus is just my opinion but may help sone of you choose not to cull a deformed buck that could make a trophy with more time. 
I may also help answer or give another debate about "why do I have so many deformed antlered deer"
All bucks fight. All bucks are prone to this injury and you may not see it from the stand.


----------



## broadonrod

Another injury pic that could have caused a deformed antler next season.


----------



## broadonrod

What I think caused this buck to grow like he did. This was prob caused by probably this exact same kind of injury from last year. This Buck gets a pass and will probably come back normal next year in my opinion


----------



## tpool

broadonrod said:


> Live. Joe just found s big blue indigo snake.


He's probably attracted to Joe's blue britches!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

Thanks,
T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## bowmansdad

I totally agree, Brett. I've shot 2 with pedicel damage, 1 was a big 8 at 4 and busted his pedicel fighting. He proved very elusive and we found I shed that was basically a big bulb with a few points off it, I shot him at 7 with a drop tine looking mass with 9 points. 
The other one was a 150's 10 point, I shot him with my bow 2 years later and his left was a long main with a brow, G2 and a 3" kicker off the back. 
Hope that one comes back strong.


----------



## broadonrod

tpool said:


> He's probably attracted to Joe's blue britches!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!
> 
> Thanks,
> T-BONE
> (tpool)


lol I just noticed that! Those must be some new britches!



bowmansdad said:


> I totally agree, Brett. I've shot 2 with pedicel damage, 1 was a big 8 at 4 and busted his pedicel fighting. He proved very elusive and we found I shed that was basically a big bulb with a few points off it, I shot him at 7 with a drop tine looking mass with 9 points.
> The other one was a 150's 10 point, I shot him with my bow 2 years later and his left was a long main with a brow, G2 and a 3" kicker off the back.
> Hope that one comes back strong.


Ill bet he comes back. Most do over a year or 2 we watch. 
I think the more deer you have the more injuries your going to see. 
We have a lot of injuries each year on all ages of our bucks.


----------



## broadonrod

bowmansdad said:


> I totally agree, Brett. I've shot 2 with pedicel damage, 1 was a big 8 at 4 and busted his pedicel fighting. He proved very elusive and we found I shed that was basically a big bulb with a few points off it, I shot him at 7 with a drop tine looking mass with 9 points.
> The other one was a 150's 10 point, I shot him with my bow 2 years later and his left was a long main with a brow, G2 and a 3" kicker off the back.
> Hope that one comes back strong.


Here is a good example. I'll look for the old picture but this buck had a short beam and 4 points on one side 3 years ago. He has fully recovered and has more inches on the side that was deformed before. Would have been a huge mistake to take him when he had deformed antlers.


----------



## broadonrod

Live from the bow stand from Joe. His buck has still not shown up today but he has a nice one in front of him. Hope he shows! 
He is definitely putting in some time on this old buck he is after!


----------



## bowmansdad

broadonrod said:


> Here is a good example. I'll look for the old picture but this buck had a short beam and 4 points on one side 3 years ago. He has fully recovered and has more inches on the side that was deformed before. Would have been a huge mistake to take him when he had deformed antlers.


He is a toad! We didn't have any history with pedicel damaged deer and letting them grow out of it. The 8 point I shot wouldn't have developed I'm pretty sure but I'll bet the 10 pt. would have, I rough scored his good side and got 83". I mounted both of them so it's easy to check!


----------



## rudytail10

I sure hope joe gets him. Very well deserved that's for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finz

Good luck Joe!! Between you and Monica surly we will see another Grande!! Good luck to Monica as well!!


----------



## Big Guns 1971

There's always something to learn about deer. That's great information to know about the injured pedicle causing deformed horns. That never would have crossed my mind.


----------



## tshort

I'm curious as to your thoughts on this one. This is a deer my dad killed this year. We call it the unicorn. It has a horn 'growth' on top between the two main beams. We're wondering if it's just a mutation or if the deer had some kind of injury to the skull/scalp and caused the horn growth. This dude was a bruiser. He had a previously cut and healed right nostril, broken left ear, and many war wounds. Call him Brutus the Unicorn.


----------



## Cynoscion

What you posted pics of is generally caused by some sort of trauma to the skull plate that results in exposed pedicle tissue where it doesn't belong and then antler material growing from "a third pedicle".


----------



## Cynoscion

Dead pic


----------



## sotexhookset

Wow. Kind of sux. He was one hell of a beautiful/very large typ ten.


----------



## tshort

That's darn cool. I hope he is mounted and on somebody's wall somewhere.


----------



## Cynoscion

Mine ended up being a typical 12 with that big forked unicorn point. Went mid 170's if I remember right. Very cool deer


----------



## broadonrod

tshort said:


> I'm curious as to your thoughts on this one. This is a deer my dad killed this year. We call it the unicorn. It has a horn 'growth' on top between the two main beams. We're wondering if it's just a mutation or if the deer had some kind of injury to the skull/scalp and caused the horn growth. This dude was a bruiser. He had a previously cut and healed right nostril, broken left ear, and many war wounds. Call him Brutus the Unicorn.


That is a beautiful deer! 
My guess would be yes do to injury. We have seen several bucks with small "unicorn" looking antlers. Usually no longer than 1-2" overall. We had one much like the one just posted but was just a spike about 8" long in the center.

A deer that gets infected today may stay infected for months. As I mentioned they can't reach a head wound to clean it and IMO can cause deformed antlers. 
We took a deer last season after watching him for four years that had broken his entire skull plate. The first season he ran around with the horn and part of his skull plate flopping around. I never imagined that that Deer would live but he did for four more seasons and was finally taken as a really cool freak buck. 
It is amazing how tough a Whitetail deer is.


----------



## broadonrod

A little Double Down Deer Feed News. 
We just shipped our first load 24,000 lbs of our DD feed to Mexico this past Monday.
40,000 more lbs headed that way to a couple of other ranches. 

On another note. Our next veteran Hunter has arrived at the ranch. Going to try and get him a buck by the weekend. Joes buck was a no show this morning. Hopefully they both get their deer this eve.


----------



## DadSaid

Great news.
Thanks again for the deer updates.


----------



## Rafter3

This ranch is phenomenal and the results they are seeing from Double Down Protein is amazing. I can't wait to get this to West Texas I truly believe that the deer out here will thrive. Thanks Brett, Jimmy, Joe, Matt and all of the other members of this lease to allow me the opportunity to take the deer of a lifetime. I'm ready to aim higher next year!!!


----------



## broadonrod

Midlandtxhunter said:


> This ranch is phenomenal and the results they are seeing from Double Down Protein is amazing. I can't wait to get this to West Texas I truly believe that the deer out here will thrive. Thanks Brett, Jimmy, Joe, Matt and all of the other members of this lease to allow me the opportunity to take the deer of a lifetime. I'm ready to aim higher next year!!!


Enjoyed the hunt ourselves! I love it when plans work out. The rut can be a hard hunt to find a buck. It was very nice meeting you and looking forward to next time!

Also... Thanks for the pictures!

Here is why the buck I posted earlier had the infection around the base of his horn. Midlandtxhunter just sent me this. There was a tine still in the deers head!


----------



## broadonrod

Close up


----------



## FFLack

Wow!! Learn something new everyday. Thanks for sharing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FISH TAILS

Wow and good luck to the new Veteran Hunter and Joe this evening!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeyhunts

What a great year and another great thread! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elkhunter49

Great info Brett, thanks for sharing sir! 

OBTW I was looking for a photo yesterday and ran across this photo of a very nice one eyed buck from your place, If you rocognize him do you guys still see him from time to time? I just wondered if he was still around, later buddy!


----------



## broadonrod

elkhunter49 said:


> Great info Brett, thanks for sharing sir!
> 
> OBTW I was looking for a photo yesterday and ran across this photo of a very nice one eyed buck from your place, If you rocognize him do you guys still see him from time to time? I just wondered if he was still around, later buddy!


That buck with the drop made it 3 years with that eye gone. He exploded into a great buck and Bob nailed him 2 seasons ago. 
This was him Bev.


----------



## broadonrod

FFLack said:


> Wow!! Learn something new everyday. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thanks!



FISH TAILS said:


> Wow and good luck to the new Veteran Hunter and Joe this evening!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thanks!



Mikeyhunts said:


> What a great year and another great thread!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thanks!

Well looks like our guest Veteran Hunter and our other guest Clayton both shot cull bucks this eve! 
I just ask for pics to post. Should have them soon. 
They also whacked the coyotes today I just heard from them waiting on pics.,


----------



## broadonrod

Deer pics coming. Here is US Veteran, Al Supak with one of his coyotes they called up today!


----------



## broadonrod

Al got him a nice one! Congrats Al!


----------



## broadonrod

Here is Claytons buck! Nice little drop tine on this old timer!
Thank you Clayton and ALL the Ryan family for always being so generous and helpful to those that keep our freedom!


----------



## broadonrod

Clayton left, Al right! 
Congrats fellas!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Congrats Clayton and Al! 
Thank you for your service, and for your service to those who have served!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Good job guys ! Congrats to both of you on some nice bucks. Clayton please thank the vet for his service for me. Also thank you Brett for doing what you do for our vets.


----------



## bowmansdad

Congratulations, Al and Clayton, on 2 nice bucks! Thank you, Al, for your service and thanks to Clayton and Brett for making this hunt happen!


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Congratulations Al and Clayton and Thanks for your service to protect our freedom. I really like the deer that Al shot, the horns going up like that are pretty neat. Brett and everyone else that takes the time to post all of these pictures has done a great job. This is the best thread on the internet.


----------



## Rafter3

Big Guns 1971 said:


> Congratulations Al and Clayton and Thanks for your service to protect our freedom. I really like the deer that Al shot, the horns going up like that are pretty neat. Brett and everyone else that takes the time to post all of these pictures has done a great job. This is the best thread on the internet.


Its amazing and so fun to watch!!


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks fellas for the kind words and replies! 

Our veteran guest Al was back at it again this morning.
He took out another coyote and a hog. He doesn't even look cold in the picture???


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Bret I was wondering if y'all provide any parasite control for the deer. In particular I was wondering about tick, fly and intestinal worm control. I know parasites take a big toll on any animals health.


----------



## Alstang1

Thank you to Brett, Double Down, Holden Pasture, Clayton, and the Ryan family. I'm aware of how much went into this 4 day weekend I am currently enjoying. Words can't express my appreciation for this amazing, once in a lifetime deer. The hunts have been a blast, and the staff is top notch. So far, this has been my dream hunt, and we are just over half done. I'll update afterwards. 

Again, thank you all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Big Guns 1971 said:


> Bret I was wondering if y'all provide any parasite control for the deer. In particular I was wondering about tick, fly and intestinal worm control. I know parasites take a big toll on any animals health.


We haven't done any thing for parasites. Never have had any issues I know of. We were talking about that in camp just the other day. Couldn't hurt I'm sure.


----------



## broadonrod

Alstang1 said:


> Thank you to Brett, Double Down, Holden Pasture, Clayton, and the Ryan family. I'm aware of how much went into this 4 day weekend I am currently enjoying. Words can't express my appreciation for this amazing, once in a lifetime deer. The hunts have been a blast, and the staff is top notch. So far, this has been my dream hunt, and we are just over half done. I'll update afterwards.
> 
> Again, thank you all.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad you had a good time Al! I'm sorry I missed you this week. I really wanted to be here for your hunt. Congrats again on your buck. He is a cool one! 
I just got back to the ranch about 30 minutes ago. Loaded up and headed to the stand. We have 4 guest hunters coming in this evening to staying for the next 3 days. I am doing a little scouting, several deer moving in already. It's good to be back!


----------



## broadonrod

A look to the left


----------



## broadonrod

A look to the right.


----------



## broadonrod

And some DD eating hogs out front.
Just watched them break the pen open


----------



## sotexhookset

Why are the four bucks facing due north? Lol


----------



## broadonrod

Live... This buck looks cold! I am!


----------



## dbarham

Awesome pic


----------



## broadonrod

Couple more just came in.


----------



## broadonrod

Thus young buck just walked in. He has some potential.


----------



## bowmansdad

Whack those pigs!


----------



## broadonrod

bowmansdad said:


> Whack those pigs!


I couldn't help myself this one is dead now


----------



## Big Guns 1971

broadonrod said:


> And some DD eating hogs out front.
> Just watched them break the pen open


Them little suckers won't stop until they get to the food source. How has the trapping of the hogs been going? Is there a particular brand of trap and style of door that works best on them? A friend of mine made a trap out of rebar and hog panels and it got tore up twice already and no pigs to be had. That's why I'm asking about what brand of trap and what type door works best for you.


----------



## bowmansdad

broadonrod said:


> I couldn't help myself this one is dead now


I hate pigs!:smile::smile:


----------



## broadonrod

Big Guns 1971 said:


> Them little suckers won't stop until they get to the food source. How has the trapping of the hogs been going? Is there a particular brand of trap and style of door that works best on them? A friend of mine made a trap out of rebar and hog panels and it got tore up twice already and no pigs to be had. That's why I'm asking about what brand of trap and what type door works best for you.


We use all kinds of trap doors. 
We build our traps out of 48" hog panel with no tops so deer can jump out of we catch one. . We use portable trap doors and have the permanent traps all over the ranch around feed stations. Usually 150-300 yards away from the feed stations. These trap doors work great. We build our traps about 4' wide and 16-20' long so more hogs fit in comfortably. We use a cable that runs to the back of the trap to trigger the door. 
We have caught over 300 hogs this year. It's a lot of work but well worth the reward as part of our management plan. It has taken a lot of pressure off our deer for sure.

I like these doors but we have all different brands.


----------



## broadonrod

It's a war zone at this stand this evening.


----------



## DR_Smith

How is Monica coming with her deer?


----------



## broadonrod

Lots of bucks this eve. Not any we are looking for yet.


----------



## broadonrod

...


----------



## broadonrod

.....


----------



## broadonrod

........


----------



## broadonrod

Getting late..


----------



## broadonrod

Getting really dark. 
Waiting to hear if any of our other hunters got a buck this eve.


----------



## broadonrod

Can't believe the s picture even came out. It's super dark.


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Great pics Brett and thanks for sharing. Good luck to the hunters as well, I hope they get their bucks.


----------



## elkhunter49

Brett thats a great shot of the buck peeking over the tank ****. Classic


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> How is Monica coming with her deer?


She is still hunting. She is the only member that hasn't taken a trophy buck this year. She has been hunting an old 9 point we figure is about 10 years old. Not sure if she will shoot him or not even if he comes out. 
She hunts character more than inches and he is a super nice buck with lots of character so I'm thinking she may end up shooting him. I hope so. The other buck she has been hoping to see is really big but very illusive.. Hopefully she gets a shot at one of them by Sunday.


----------



## broadonrod

southtexastrophyhunter said:


> Great pics Brett and thanks for sharing. Good luck to the hunters as well, I hope they get their bucks.


Thanks!



elkhunter49 said:


> Brett thats a great shot of the buck peeking over the tank ****. Classic


Thanks Bev. I'll post originals if these later. Posting off the back of the camera is fun but the originals are a lot clearer. 
That's one of our new watering holes we just put in. We added 6 new water holes around the ranch. Just no water in them yet lol. 
It's getting light now. Starting to see deer move in but just shadows. It's a beautiful clear morning here in South Texas! 
All our guest are in stands. Hope we find all of them a buck this morning.


----------



## broadonrod

Live


----------



## broadonrod

Live pic.
Lots of deer this morning.


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Live pic.
> 
> Lots of deer this morning.


Well he looks familiar! Looks like he is in great shape still.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

...


----------



## Bret

As always... Awesome pics Brett!!!!!


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Well he looks familiar! Looks like he is in great shape still.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 yep the old timer is still on the does too.



Bret said:


> As always... Awesome pics Brett!!!!!


Thanks... Lots of bucks today. 4-5 I haven't seen this year. I enjoy seeing these new bucks the end of season. This young buck just walked in.


----------



## broadonrod

Looking one direction.


----------



## broadonrod

Few more live from the stand. We are fixing to shoot a pig I think. My hunter is getting an itchy finger. The buck we are after has not shown for us 2 days now. .


----------



## broadonrod

Live.


----------



## broadonrod

Few great up and comers.


----------



## broadonrod

..


----------



## broadonrod

Live


----------



## broadonrod

This buck just came in for a bite of protein.
Really nice young buck.


----------



## broadonrod

.. Live


----------



## broadonrod

Shwack! He stayed a little to long in the corn this morning  live.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

broadonrod said:


> Shwack! He stayed a little to long in the corn this morning  live.


Alright!!!
Is that one of the 2 from the picture in post #2590?
They were just asking for it!


----------



## broadonrod

Whitebassfisher said:


> Alright!!!
> Is that one of the 2 from the picture in post #2590?
> They were just asking for it!


Same one lol. This deer didn't even run off .
You can see the dead hog on the left lol!


----------



## broadonrod

And off he goes. Headed to camp all our deer have cleared out.


----------



## Flapp'n Shad

Man that field cleared out in a hurry lol.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

broadonrod said:


> Same one lol. This deer didn't even run off .
> You can see the dead hog on the left lol!


In your place, considering money, time and effort put into the place, I would be tempted to have a rifle with a suppressor that shoots sub sonic rounds just for pigs. I don't know how well it would work though.


----------



## bowmansdad

broadonrod said:


> Shwack! He stayed a little to long in the corn this morning  live.


I was getting worried the pigs would get a pass!  
Great pics as always, Brett!


----------



## saltaholic

Whitebassfisher said:


> In your place, considering money, time and effort put into the place, I would be tempted to have a rifle with a suppressor that shoots sub sonic rounds just for pigs. I don't know how well it would work though.


Exactly right

http://www.fullysuppressed.com

The fully suppressed barrel 308 would be perfect


----------



## broadonrod

Whitebassfisher said:


> In your place, considering money, time and effort put into the place, I would be tempted to have a rifle with a suppressor that shoots sub sonic rounds just for pigs. I don't know how well it would work though.


Prob 95% of our hogs are bow kills or suppressed rifles and you are right it has made a huge difference in our hunting areas. Even many of our guest use crossbows now. We still have a few hunts we shoot regular non-suppressed rifles but not too many.

We are all in the blinds again this evening. Tony took a big 7 point today. He is hog hunting with my dad this eve. Cody is with Joe... Jimmie and I traded hunters today. Jimmie took Charlie looking for a wide 10 point this eve. I have Eric with me and we are just winging it at one of my blinds I actually haven't hunted at all this year. 
So far we have 1 yearling and a bunch of quail lol. Hope it gets better soon!


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

broadonrod said:


> Few more live from the stand. We are fixing to shoot a pig I think. My hunter is getting an itchy finger. The buck we are after has not shown for us 2 days now. .


my favorite buck !!!!!


----------



## rudytail10

Good luck to all this evening 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Good luck to all this evening
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One nice buck down. And Tony got one of those DD sow hogs I posted 2 days ago in the feed pen hunting with the old man.


----------



## bowmansdad

Way to go, Tony, nice pig!


----------



## DR_Smith

broadonrod said:


> Live


This deer is tall!!! Gonna be awesome in cpl years!!


----------



## Redhunter84

broadonrod said:


> She is still hunting. She is the only member that hasn't taken a trophy buck this year. She has been hunting an old 9 point we figure is about 10 years old. Not sure if she will shoot him or not even if he comes out.
> She hunts character more than inches and he is a super nice buck with lots of character so I'm thinking she may end up shooting him. I hope so. The other buck she has been hoping to see is really big but very illusive.. Hopefully she gets a shot at one of them by Sunday.


Hope she gets one, good luck!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

bowmansdad said:


> Way to go, Tony, nice pig!


That pig filled the cooler! That was a fat sow.


----------



## broadonrod

Here is Cody's old bruiser. This was his first buck ever.


----------



## broadonrod

Just got our delivery! 
900 hybrid Catfish.
800 perch
10,000 shiners and flat had minnows.


----------



## broadonrod

At the tanks.


----------



## broadonrod

100 big ones to get the ball rolling.


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Just got our delivery!
> 
> 900 hybrid Catfish.
> 
> 800 perch
> 
> 10,000 shiners and flat had minnows.


Dang! All the way from my neck of the woods. Those fish traveled along ways.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DVM1997

Who do I contact for DD feed in Mexico? I am very interested.

DVM


----------



## broadonrod

DVM97 said:


> Who do I contact for DD feed in Mexico? I am very interested.
> 
> DVM


We have a new dealer out of Lorado They just shipped him 20 tons I believe today. . I'll get you his contact ASAP. This store will also deliver bagged feed to ranches.


----------



## broadonrod

Live... I changed stands this eve we still have 2 hunters to find deer. Joe is after his buck, Jimmie and I are guiding our other 2 guest.


----------



## Jack Rabbit

Joe, I've been watching to see when you get get buck. I wish you the best and hope you get him soon. I want to thank you again for spending so much time with me in the blind hunting mine. Your tops in my book!


----------



## elkhunter49

broadonrod said:


> Live... I changed stands this eve we still have 2 hunters to find deer. Joe is after his buck, Jimmie and I are guiding our other 2 guest.


Man I know better than to judge deer from behind but that looks like a super deer!!


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Here is Cody's old bruiser. This was his first buck ever.


Hell of a first buck. Congrats 
The felling never goes away.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Congrats on a great buck Cody !


----------



## DVM1997

dvm1997atgmaildotcom is a good contact to leave me info.

Thank you!

DVM


----------



## FISH TAILS

Congrats to Tony and Cody!! Good luck to all hunting tonight!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Lots of deer still moving in. 
Here's a few so far.


----------



## broadonrod

Another walking away Bev


----------



## broadonrod

Another from a few minutes ago that came in looking for a fight


----------



## broadonrod

Nice buck all beat up from the rut.


----------



## broadonrod

Young buck.


----------



## broadonrod

Getting late for pics.


----------



## finz

It just never ends!! Thanks again sir for all the pics!! Pure Greatness!! Keep em coming and get your Wifey a Muy!!


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Man that sow was nice and fat. Henneke hatchery is down the road from my place in Hallettsville. They have some great fish. The humpback blues are awesome fish to stock and the hybrid perch that get to be about a half pound to a pound are great eating.. They seem to eat more often and get big fast too. It looks like y'all are having lots of fun and I wish Monica luck in finding a great buck. It's awesome looking at all of the pictures you post. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Have y'all tried to mix a little diesel with the hog trap corn to keep the deer and ***** from messing with it?


----------



## bowmansdad

broadonrod said:


> Getting late for pics.


This buck has been my favorite from day 1, just an awesome buck!

Hoping Monica gets her buck.


----------



## broadonrod

Big Guns 1971 said:


> Have y'all tried to mix a little diesel with the hog trap corn to keep the deer and ***** from messing with it?


Never done that. We really don't have a problem with the dee getting in they just jump out the top.

Thanks everyone for the replies! 
I'm in a stand I haven't sat in this year. It's super hot and really slow so far. I'm in a bow stand on the ground. Should have hunted in a tower blind with a breeze this evening! 
2 does and a spike so far.. Hope to see some new bucks today. This blinds only been sat in by others 3 times this year with no trail cameras. Fingers crossed to see a new monster!


----------



## broadonrod

First buck to come in other than a spike.


----------



## broadonrod

Hunt is getting better but still no big boys. 
Four young bucks nothing over 140s yet.


----------



## broadonrod

Gotta feed the ladies too. The nubbin buck is just waiting his turn.


----------



## rudytail10

Nice pics. Thanks for the updates hope y'all have some luck before the days end


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Guns 1971

broadonrod said:


> Hunt is getting better but still no big boys.
> Four young bucks nothing over 140s yet.


That's funny.. Nothing over the 140's yet. Most hunters hope to see a 140'' buck during the whole season. Your ranch is unbelievable with both deer numbers and size. It's simply amazing to look at all of the great deer you post. I know it's not over yet but congratulations to a great season. Hopefully Monica sees one she likes.


----------



## broadonrod

Big Guns 1971 said:


> That's funny.. Nothing over the 140's yet. Most hunters hope to see a 140'' buck during the whole season. Your ranch is unbelievable with both deer numbers and size. It's simply amazing to look at all of the great deer you post. I know it's not over yet but congratulations to a great season. Hopefully Monica sees one she likes.


Thanks for the reply and the kind words as well. I didn't have any mature bucks this eve. The other hunters saw some really nice deer. Joe is hunting his buck again in the morning. Fingers crossed he gets him. Several members showing up with their families tomorrow. We are going to try and get the kiddos a few more culls. Hope the rain doesn't hit us this weekend..
Thanks again!


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Nice pics. Thanks for the updates hope y'all have some luck before the days end
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you Clayton! 
Hope to Monica and Joe's deer down in the next couple of days.

We are fixing to hit the sack.. Long evening of good food, good company, cold drinks and lots of video watching .


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

broadonrod said:


> Thank you Clayton!
> Hope to Monica and Joe's deer down in the next couple of days.
> 
> We are fixing to hit the sack.. Long evening of good food, good company, cold drinks and lots of video watching .


Bad *** song with a bad *** buck walking off in the distance!! Way to end the night. Good luck to those in camp still hunting their bucks.


----------



## DR_Smith

That deer can barely hold his head up straight! Would of been cool if he turned around at end for one last look!!


----------



## FISH TAILS

That Buck is awesome looks like he is having a hard time with all that head gear!!! Hopefully Monica and Joe get their deer!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks fellas! Filling protein feeders today and got our catfish feeder set up. Here's another short clip from watching videoed last night. I'll post a few more later. One of the most fun parts of the season is watching all the hunters videos every night around the camp fire on the big screen. It really teaches us a lot and helps us keep up with a lot of our bucks year to year. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunaroy

I am a Gary Stewart fan. However, you might want to listen to DD, the great Daryl Dodd.

I think you can make the connection...:rotfl:

A sample...


----------



## broadonrod

Lagunaroy said:


> I am a Gary Stewart fan. However, you might want to listen to DD, the great Daryl Dodd.
> 
> I think you can make the connection...:rotfl:
> 
> A sample...


I'll have a video with DD.. Daryl Dodds this eve. Matt is loading the song for camp music.


----------



## broadonrod

The moment you wonder... How big this rat got eating all the DD! 
Holly ####! My chair in my bow blind! 


Just got to my bow blind. I have not set in this stand all year. I know 4 really nice bucks live in this area hopefully they all come in for pictures and video this eve. This blind has only been set in 4 times total this year. Hope to have some pics soon. Does are moving in now.


----------



## Bret

suerte!!! send pics!


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> The moment you wonder... How big this rat got eating all the DD!
> Holly ####! My chair in my bow blind!
> 
> Just got to my bow blind. I have not set in this stand all year. I know 4 really nice bucks live in this area hopefully they all come in for pictures and video this eve. This blind has only been set in 4 times total this year. Hope to have some pics soon. Does are moving in now.


Dang. That dudes been busy lol. Hope y'all see some monsters good luck to your wife and joe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

First buck in this evening. This is a perfect example of why we are so careful culling. This buck had an extremely tough season last year. He was stabbed up from the rut. He could barely walk do to all the injuries he had from the rut. I thought he would be dead this year for sure do to infection. 
He was a 9 point 21" wide with a droptine but failed this year. More than likely from the injuries and recovery time. This buck as a lower scoring 8 point this year will definitely get a pass this year to see what he pops back as next season. I feel it would have been a huge mistake if we would have taken him as a management buck this year. Recognizing bucks like this is an important part of our plan. Not knowing him I would have taken him out of the herd.


----------



## elkhunter49

broadonrod said:


> The moment you wonder... How big this rat got eating all the DD!
> Holly ####! My chair in my bow blind!
> 
> Just got to my bow blind. I have not set in this stand all year. I know 4 really nice bucks live in this area hopefully they all come in for pictures and video this eve. This blind has only been set in 4 times total this year. Hope to have some pics soon. Does are moving in now.


Dang, Ratzilla moved in. Thats why ya'll need them giant rattlers. :biggrin:


----------



## Lagunaroy

broadonrod said:


> I'll have a video with DD.. Daryl Dodds this eve. Matt is loading the song for camp music.


Look forward to you guys sporting "your new Tony Lamas"

Salud SeÃ±or...

PS,
That's a chupacabra's nest, run!!!


----------



## Whitebassfisher

broadonrod said:


> Thank you Clayton!
> Hope to Monica and Joe's deer down in the next couple of days.
> 
> We are fixing to hit the sack.. Long evening of good food, good company, cold drinks and lots of video watching .


JC that buck looks huge!! About what would that score?


----------



## broadonrod

elkhunter49 said:


> Dang, Ratzilla moved in. Thats why ya'll need them giant rattlers. :biggrin:


A big rattler Polaris kill this afternoon. Should have turned him loose in here but I think the rat would have killed the snake.


----------



## broadonrod

Whitebassfisher said:


> JC that buck looks huge!! About what would that score?


They always look bigger going away . 
I think he has 68-70 up, 27-28" beams, 25 inside spread and prob 36 mass. 
Low to mid 80s I guess. He has a lot of potential to become a giant. He has 1-2 years to go still. I like his frame.


----------



## broadonrod

Stranger just walked in. Never seen this buck before. Still waiting on one of the big boys to show that live here.


----------



## broadonrod

DVM97 said:


> dvm1997atgmaildotcom is a good contact to leave me info.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> DVM


Finally got the info on our Mexico dealer.
I will forward them your email as well. 20 more tons shipped to them today I think. 
Thanks Brett


----------



## Alstang1

broadonrod said:


> ..


What ever it takes to #Doubledown.

Really enjoying seeing all these amazing creatures. I have just as much fun shooting them with a 35mm caliber, and letting them grow another year.

Thanks for the shares.

Al

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmansdad

broadonrod said:


> They always look bigger going away .
> I think he has 68-70 up, 27-28" beams, 25 inside spread and prob 36 mass.
> Low to mid 80s I guess. He has a lot of potential to become a giant. He has 1-2 years to go still. I like his frame.


I had him 180ish also. What a buck!ðŸ'ðŸ'


----------



## broadonrod

Little fighting still going on. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunaroy

broadonrod said:


> Little fighting still going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:rotfl: very well played!!


----------



## rudytail10

Monica or joe have any luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Monica or joe have any luck.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still looking! Monica and Joe better find an old buck fast. 
Joe is still hunting an old management deer that has become illusive! 
Monica has passed somr incredible bucks but she hasn't seen me old enough or one that she just can't live without. She is getting way to picky .


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Monica or joe have any luck.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Joe is out after his again this eve moving one stand over.
Monica is on a nice buck this eve now. He's very old and I think she might shoot. We will see. Not the highest scoring buck but lots of character. 
Jonathan's dad is hunting a nice management deer with Jimmie at Monica's other stand. 
Matt is taking Mario after a cull. 
Bob is trying to get his daughter her first buck. 
Jonathon is hog hunting. 
I'm on a rabbit/ quail mission with the kiddoes this evening. .. 
410 and 22 shells will be flying lol.


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Joe is out after his again this eve moving one stand over.
> 
> Monica is on a nice buck this eve now. He's very old and I think she might shoot. We will see. Not the highest scoring buck but lots of character.
> 
> Jonathan's dad is hunting a nice management deer with Jimmie at Monica's other stand.
> 
> Matt is taking Mario after a cull.
> 
> Bob is trying to get his daughter her first buck.
> 
> Jonathon is hog hunting.
> 
> I'm on a rabbit/ quail mission with the kiddoes this evening. ..
> 
> 410 and 22 shells will be flying lol.


Good luck to all. Thanks for the updates

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Bullets are flying.


----------



## broadonrod

Quail are flopping around everywhere.


----------



## rudytail10

Looks like a blast


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Looks like a blast
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Getting text some good bucks on the move this eve. 
It's getting late and the rabbits are on the move for me and the youngsters.


----------



## broadonrod

The youngsters


----------



## broadonrod

Live from camp


----------



## elkhunter49

broadonrod said:


> Live from camp


Great shot of the little man, what kind of snake is he holding... maybe a young indigo?


----------



## Cynoscion

Looks like a speckled king snake


----------



## broadonrod

elkhunter49 said:


> Great shot of the little man, what kind of snake is he holding... maybe a young indigo?


He carried that thing around all evening.

Just heard a shot while typing. No text yet but someone shot. Hope to have a deer down. Prob from Jimmies direction. Hope Jonathan's dad got his buck!


----------



## DR_Smith

Now the wait begins!


----------



## DR_Smith

Now the wait begins! It's like a commercial break!!


----------



## broadonrod

Not the buck they were initially after this morning but one more old buck we don't feed this year and another happy guest hunter.


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Not the buck they were initially after this morning but one more old buck we don't feed this year and another happy guest hunter.


Nice! Congrats to him. Any monsters this morning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivomec

Hopefully Monica sees something she likes today!


----------



## bowmansdad

Nice mixed bag with the boys, I'll bet that was a fun hunt!


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for the replies. 
Our catfish are doing well. We stocked 2 tanks as I mentioned with a total of 900 catfish 2-3 days ago. The kids just caught 12 in an hour lol. 
I'm pretty shocked they are catching them like that so fast.


----------



## Big Guns 1971

broadonrod said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> Our catfish are doing well. We stocked 2 tanks as I mentioned with a total of 900 catfish 2-3 days ago. The kids just caught 12 in an hour lol.
> I'm pretty shocked they are catching them like that so fast.


Wow that bow blind had one big rats nest and that rattler was fat. Looks like you'll have to save hog and deer livers now for catfish bait.


----------



## broadonrod

Big Guns 1971 said:


> Wow that bow blind had one big rats nest and that rattler was fat. Looks like you'll have to save hog and deer livers now for catfish bait.


 Monica is in the stand, Joe is in the stand, Matt is in the stand guiding a management hunter. I took little man on a little quail mission. 
Hopefully at least one of our hunters get a good one this evening before season is up.


----------



## broadonrod

Little man live. Waiting in deer report from other hunters.


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Little man live. Waiting in deer report from other hunters.


Very cool. Glad to see you getting some more quality time at the ranch with the family. Good luck to all this evening.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

Good luck this last evening. I hope all of y'all get your buck !!


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Very cool. Glad to see you getting some more quality time at the ranch with the family. Good luck to all this evening.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It has been a blast my brother. We were very busy all season it has been fun the last few days just focusing on my little man!
Live.. He whacked them today! 
I haven't heard anything from our deer hunters yet. They are all 3 to 5 miles away from me and I have gotten no text and heard no shots.
We will still be here for a while even though this is the last evening of deer season. Lots of work to do. 
I'll try to post a couple of quick videos this evening also the guys have seen some very nice deer yesterday and this morning.


----------



## finz

What a way to end the season, hanging out and killing critters with your son!! Thanks again sir for all of this! What a Great thing you share with all of us!! Thanks Again!


----------



## broadonrod

finz said:


> What a way to end the season, hanging out and killing critters with your son!! Thanks again sir for all of this! What a Great thing you share with all of us!! Thanks Again!


Thank you! All these cool comments have made it fun for all of us here at camp.
We are not quite done yet. We are looking at videoes now. I'm so excited about next year already. 
I will post a couple of short videos off the TV in a few minutes of what the guys and gals saw tonight that we are looking forward to seeing you next year!


----------



## STXbowhunt

Congrats on one heck of a season!

How wide was the 188" Jimmie killed? Beam length?


----------



## DR_Smith

I'm guessing no deer for Monica?


----------



## broadonrod

STXbowhunt said:


> Congrats on one heck of a season!
> 
> How wide was the 188" Jimmie killed? Beam length?


 28 and change wide with 30 inch mains beam.


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> I'm guessing no deer for Monica?


 Monica found her 200 with a half a broken brow tine so he gets a pass this year .. He was out for over one hour giving her the perfect opportunity I am very proud of her!


----------



## DR_Smith

That's amazing and shows the true hunter she is and all of you at that ranch are. To let TROPHY DEER walk due to broke tines or too young. It's a great example of sportsmanship and character of who and what y'all are.
Thank you for all the pics of this season and taking us with you and giving us a great example what can be accomplished with proper management and feed. Also to see what you do for fellow veterans is a huge bonus in my eyes!
I think I speak for most of us that follow you all and say THANK YOU.


----------



## Redhunter84

Absolutely amazing season, congratulations to all! Can't wait to see what next year has in store. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Man! Thank you fellas! 
We are going through videos right now here is our first clip of tonight's footage.. We are very excited about next year already! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivomec

Thank you for the all the info and pics. Enjoyed the ride. Can't wait till next season! 

Ivomec


----------



## broadonrod

One more quick video. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

Great videos, it sucks that season is ending soon. 
Time to start growing big mfers again!


----------



## broadonrod

WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> Great videos, it sucks that season is ending soon.
> Time to start growing big mfers again!


Yes!


----------



## DU SPOUS

I would like to thank you for all of the great pics and video. I really like the ones of the kids and veterans. It is great to see them getting out and enjoying the great outdoors. I have been watching for couple years and looking forward to next year.


----------



## Gearman

Brett great season this year and it looks like you had a plan and did a great job making a lot of happy people this year. I loved seeing photos of little man and his first kills this year. You will need to get him on some bill fish to just get his mind off of wacking some critters. Glad yall had a safe year and shot some of the best deer ever seen on a low fence ranch!!! Look forward to next year!!!


----------



## FISH TAILS

Man that first buck put on the inches if it's the deer I think it is!! Thanks for sharing the season on here with us again. I hated not making it down there this year but next year there will be some new DOUBLE DOWN MONSTERs to watch!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for the replies and kind words!
We just received a load of feed and getting ready to top off the protein feeders. 
We were hoping for some of that rain to hit us last night but didn't get a drop. We just dug 6 new tanks around protein stations and really wanted to see them filled up :/. 
Thanks again everyone for all the comments! 

On another note... I told my little man the deer leave their scent on the trees/rubs. He said he doesn't smell it! Lol


----------



## broadonrod

Water at the feed stations really helps. Eddie keeps ours full monthly. Thanks Eddie!


----------



## rudytail10

Nice videos. Can't wait to see some more. 
Thanks again for doing this again. It has been a fun ride that's for certain. Some absolute monsters were taken this year. But even more impressive is the ones that got a pass. Thanks again and I can't wait until September brother it's going to be epic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks! 
Here is a little clip from the big screen at the camp fire this eve. 
It's getting close to time to go smack the fish . We are listening to fishing music now . This buck could be a monster with another year on the good stuff ... I think this is the offspring to the deer my dad shot this year . 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

He sure looks familiar ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ What a giant he is, can't wait to see him next year.


----------



## broadonrod

southtexastrophyhunter said:


> He sure looks familiar ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ What a giant he is, can't wait to see him next year.


He has potential. We are just sitting here having some campfire juice watching videos wish you were here Clayton!


----------



## Big Guns 1971

521,983 views, that's pretty amazing. This helps to confirm how great this thread is. It takes lots of work to post all of the pictures and videos everyday and I just wanted to say thanks once more. It's awesome to be able to feel like you are right there in camp listening to all of the stories and watching videos of each hunt. You really do a great job and it's good to see you promote family value and generosity like you do. I'll be waiting to see more pictures and videos. Good luck with the sausage making this year. Looks like lots of work that pays off in a good way.


----------



## Bret

Brett, congrats on another stellar season! Looking forward to seeing how much these deer grow this next year on Double Down! It sure seems to be a Game Changer!


----------



## ROBOWADER

Thanks for taking us along with you again this season, this thread has been a blast!


----------



## sundownbrown

Great season as always. Will there be a video showing all the highlights from this past season? Im just curious, you always have great videos. Now just gotta wait till the spring to find the sheds to those monsters.


----------



## FFLack

What a season. I can speak for all of us and say thank you for sharing your season with us. It's nice to follow an informative, family oriented thread. Not to mention the magnum bucks. Thanks Brett! Can't wait till next year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taylork555

Congrats on a great season and thanks for the awesome forum Brett!


----------



## Big Guns 1971

I can't wait to see the impact on the deer in Texas and Mexico from ranchers/hunters feeding Double Down. I would bet at some point we will see state records being broken. Double Down is a game changer for sure.


----------



## Fishin4tails

Congrats on an awesome season, and thanks for sharing it with all of us. Can't wait for next season and to see what another year of Double Down creates.


----------



## Rafter3

This is such an awesome thread and a first class operation. The results they are seeing with Double Down feed are amazing, I saw it first hand and am honored to have step foot on that place. I hope to get that feed to West Texas and am so excited to see what Double Down does to our deer!! Thanks again Brett, Joe, Jimmie, Matt, and all of the lease members for allowing me to be a guest hunter!!!


----------



## Rafter3

This is such an awesome thread and a first class operation. The results they are seeing with Double Down feed are amazing, I saw it first hand and am honored to have step foot on that place. I hope to get that feed to West Texas and am so excited to see what Double Down does to our deer!! Thanks again Brett, Joe, Jimmie, Matt, and all of the lease members for allowing me to be a guest hunter!!!


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks everyone for all the super kind replies and following the thread again this year! Me and my group of hunters have a blast with this thread. Thanks 2cool for allowing us to share what we love so much and for connecting us with so many good people we meet here. I'll be loading all my original photos soon. Most I post are pictures of pictures from the stand so I'll post several here as I get them loaded. I hate the season is over. Also a few videos are already being Mae from the season. We ended up with some really cool footage. Buck fights, kill shots and a lot more. I'll get those up and post them as they get finished. We have over a terabyte of footage this season! 
Here is one bucks progression picture from last year to this year. We are putting together about 50 of these. Maybe more. I'll post a few of them as well. 
Thanks again everyone!!! 
Brett Holden


----------



## broadonrod

First buck fight video loading now.


----------



## DR_Smith

That's awesome! I think the progression pics are the biggest testament to what you feed and good deer management. It brings out a new perspective!


----------



## broadonrod

Here is a short but cool buck flight video from this season we have a lot more of them to post.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sotexhookset

Man that dude with the black tinged tail owned the other buck. It'd make me nervous to watch both of those big bucks scared of and not wanting a break off. Lol. Great deer.


----------



## broadonrod

nomaspigtails said:


> Man that dude with the black tinged tail owned the other buck. It'd make me nervous to watch both of those big bucks scared of and not wanting a break off. Lol. Great deer.


The buck with the dark tail is a younger buck than the other one. He is prob a 6 year old the other is about 9 years old.we were going to shoot the older buck as a management deer earlier in the season but he broke a tine. Someone will get him next year I hope. 
I have another video ready. I'll post it later this eve. 
Thanks for the reply! 
Brett


----------



## bowmansdad

Brett, Thanks for all you and your hunters do to keep this thread going! Love all the great pics and videos, they are first class work. Can't wait to see what's wandering around next year and watching Little Man , Mario and the other youngsters grow up and progress as hunters! Thanks again for taking us along!


----------



## rudytail10

Awesome video as usual thanks for posting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

The season coming to an end is bittersweet for me. I will miss sitting in the stands and watching deer but on the other hand I'm ready to see what we can grown for nxt year. I have a feeling it will only get much better.


----------



## broadonrod

WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> The season coming to an end is bittersweet for me. I will miss sitting in the stands and watching deer but on the other hand I'm ready to see what we can grown for nxt year. I have a feeling it will only get much better.


I am already looking at the videos from this year just wondering what the deer will do next season! The bucks are coming out of the rut in better shape than I have ever seen them. Heavier on the hoof means less recovery time IMO. They were hard to hunt feeding free choice again all season but by doing that I feel we gave our deer a giant head start in antler growth for next season. 
Again this season was our best deer herd ever. Even the does look in incredible shape. The best I have ever seen this time of the year. 
Even out young bucks look better this year than years past. A lot better! Now our young bucks are being raised eating DD from fawns and I have never seen the results in young bucks antlers.

Our year end counts were off the chart this year in quality bucks. I'm already excited and can't wait to start seeing the new anther growth.

Thanks again to all for the kind words! 
Season is over but I have a lot of video and pictures to post. 
Here is another cool clip our video editor Miles put together today.


----------



## Captn C

Hey Bret...how much do you guys spend roughly on feed in a 12 month period?

I'm sure it's a pretty penny...it works! That's for sure!

Awsome job again this year. I will miss this thread. Don't post often but I here everyday to see what new!


----------



## rudytail10

Keep the videos coming. Awesome job by miles. He has gotten really good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redville

Captn C said:


> Hey Bret...how much do you guys spend roughly on feed in a 12 month period?
> 
> I'm sure it's a pretty penny...it works! That's for sure!
> 
> Awsome job again this year. I will miss this thread. Don't post often but I here everyday to see what new!


This seems like a question that you wouldn't ask,kind of like asking your wife how much she spent on her new hair-do. Just say wow that's nice.


----------



## broadonrod

Captn C said:


> Hey Bret...how much do you guys spend roughly on feed in a 12 month period?
> 
> I'm sure it's a pretty penny...it works! That's for sure!
> 
> Awsome job again this year. I will miss this thread. Don't post often but I here everyday to see what new!


It's a lot but I never imagined seeing deer do what they have done and are doing on our feed program.



redville said:


> This seems like a question that you wouldn't ask,kind of like asking your wife how much she spent on her new hair-do. Just say wow that's nice.


This is a great point lol!


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed Video*

New Double Down Deer Feed Video! Several more in the works. We haven't hardly dipped into our footage yet. 
Lots of shot videos and trophy buck hunts coming soon.


----------



## sea sick

redville said:


> This seems like a question that you wouldn't ask,kind of like asking your wife how much she spent on her new hair-do. Just say wow that's nice.


How about...how many tons of feed did the ranch put out for the year....is that better for ya.
Cap C just asked a simple question.
Simple answer...


----------



## broadonrod

sea sick said:


> How about...how many tons of feed did the ranch put out for the year....is that better for ya.
> Cap C just asked a simple question.
> Simple answer...


Well what we spend is not for online. But I don't mind telling you it's not cheap. We have 1 large feed locations to about every 375 acres. 
I don't know our total deer per acre because we really don't try and keep track. 
This year on video we counted 105 bucks estimated over 170" and under 220". So that is roughly 1 buck over 170" per 131 acres.
We estimated out of the 105 bucks 170+ we counted 13 bucks estimated to score between 200" and 220". 
We took 4 deer off this year scoring between 170-173" another 2 that scored between 184-189" and 4 that scored between 200" and 215". 
We took around 100 more deer, bucks and does combined and just over 300 hogs.

It's amazing thinking back just 5 years ago we took our first 200" deer. For the first 9 years on this ranch we only took one buck that made 190". We just couldn't get them to that 200" mark. Only one buck in our first 9 years hit 40" of mass. Now our mass on trophies prob average 38-42" with several up and comers I would guess 40-45" of mass. It has been a lot of work and a lot of feed money but to us it has all become a dream come true. 
I finally learned how much good deer feed plays a roll in raising big deer. 
We have had the age structure. I remember online people pounding us about age being skeptical about our deer ages. Now with that age structure and the DD feed we are super happy with the outcome. Even our young bucks have become much better being born and raised on Double Down. 
It's like anything else though. If you do it half way you get half the results. 
I hear the words magic bean, maricle feed and all that from time to time. It's kinda funny actually. It's just a feed we made for our selves mixing things together a few years ago. We wanted more in our feed than what was available in a standard feed on the market.
We didn't build this custom feed blend to sell. We mixed feeds and came up with it strictly for our ranch. The results we saw starting the first year with the blend of feed had us very impressed! We hired DF&G Wildlife Supply to fine tune it into a solid pellet 3 years ago. Now I feel it is the best deer feed blend on the market by far. If I thought there was something out there better many of you know I would be feeding it.

We feed year round, we let deer get old, we stoped killing so many deer and gave more bucks the opportunity to show their true potential, we don't kill spikes , we don't target doe fawns and we don't worry about how many deer per acre we have until we just figure we have to many in one area. We don't fly to count deer, we try to keep a decent buck to die ratio, not according to what's we read but more to keep our bucks from killing themselves fighting 3 months instead of 3 weeks during the rut.

Human error is usually the problem in most management plans I have seen IMO. 
We enjoy the hunt, my group loves our deer, we all video and keep track of up and comers, nobody is greedy and enjoys seeing others get their trophy, we hunt and make decisions as a group. I think I speak for all my members when I say we love the animals on the ranch and have no desire to take "any of them" unless it's either an ancient old bruiser or a absolute buck of a lifetime. My members will very rarely even shoot a doe now. They bring tons of guest to do that just because they have a hard time pulling the trigger on an old doe.

I wrote this out in response to several private messages and emails to members on here that don't post and hope this covered most of it. Sorry for the slow responses to the PMs this season.

This is just one plan. It's what works for us. It's all just my opinions. 
Good feed makes deer big but management and age structure keeps a consistent trophy deer herd. One mistake thinking we know more than we do could be that 200" deer of a lifetime. There is a lot more to our place than just feed. But the deer are not as magical as people think either. We just give more opportunity to them to show off their antlers and breed for more years not shooting out the good genetics we have. 
Without lots of good video footage from members year to year our plan would be very tough to follow.
Hope in got it all. 
What a great year! Thanks for all the replies again everyone! 
Brett Holden


----------



## Captn C

sea sick said:


> How about...how many tons of feed did the ranch put out for the year....is that better for ya.
> Cap C just asked a simple question.
> Simple answer...


I know what Bret is doing works...I've manged deer before and I know deer are very rare over 7.5yo in a naturally fed heard. In other words...on their natural brows.

I just want people to understand that a couple thousand dollars or couple tons of feed is not going to expand your carrying capacity and expand your age structure.

A deer eats roughly 6lbs of food a day...so for deer over the age of 8.5yo you have to have that available to him every day because he will not have the teeth to get anything out of the natural forage.

Bret has done a masterful job of figuring all that out. I've seen pictures of the feed melt pretty easily with some water added to it! That's the most genius thing about this feed. They don't need to have any teeth to get maximum value out of the feed! BRILLIANT! And I'm 100% serious when I say that!

The second thing is making it taste good enough they can't stay away from it! Again! Brilliant!

I'm by no means picking on DD nor putting Bret down...I'm smarter than that! I'm very impressed with what is going on there on the ranch he is managing!

BUT! I understand how it works and many many people here...I'm not so sure. They don't understand how much it costs in dollar or tons...

That is why I ask the question I did...and I didn't think I would have to be PC in this crowd...


----------



## broadonrod

Captn C said:


> I know what Bret is doing works...I've manged deer before and I know deer are very rare over 7.5yo in a naturally fed heard. In other words...on their natural brows.
> 
> I just want people to understand that a couple thousand dollars or couple tons of feed is not going to expand your carrying capacity and expand your age structure.
> 
> A deer eats roughly 6lbs of food a day...so for deer over the age of 8.5yo you have to have that available to him every day because he will not have the teeth to get anything out of the natural forage.
> 
> Bret has done a masterful job of figuring all that out. I've seen pictures of the feed melt pretty easily with some water added to it! That's the most genius thing about this feed. They don't need to have any teeth to get maximum value out of the feed! BRILLIANT! And I'm 100% serious when I say that!
> 
> The second thing is making it taste good enough they can't stay away from it! Again! Brilliant!
> 
> I'm by no means picking on DD nor putting Bret down...I'm smarter than that! I'm very impressed with what is going on there on the ranch he is managing!
> 
> BUT! I understand how it works and many many people here...I'm not so sure. They don't understand how much it costs in dollar or tons...
> 
> That is why I ask the question I did...and I didn't think I would have to be PC in this crowd...


I didn't take it as negative my self . I tell customers
It's not cheap, it's not magic, a few bags is not making maricles. But I do tell them it's the best feed by far on the market in many way IMO.

Making them big with constant feed program.
Keeping deer in your location and on your property.
They do love it and eat more. I tell people every day. Your not buying this and saving money. Your buying it to make big deer and keep them in.

It's not like other feeds. Lots of money in components in this ration. I payed a lot more for it when I was having it made than people are paying today. Volume has brought the price down ALOT! 
It was never made to compete with other brands in price but it's getting there now. It is a custom blend and not cheap. But it has done a tremendous job growing bucks on our place and now many, many others. 
This year shined for DD. Most customers are even adding feed stations do to the results they saw in the past year or two.
That's what we did lol and just added another . 
Feeding them the good stuff. Feeding them a lot. Growibg giant free range deer is not cheap. 
I'll be the first to say it.


----------



## Captn C

Great post Bret!

In the world I managed deer in one could expect one trophy buck per 1,000 acres. And those trophy bucks started in the 160's or 170's...getting one in the 190's was even higher!

So with the numbers you posted it's obvious that you are doing something very special!

You've manged to get 8 or 9 buck in the 170's per 1,000 acres! That's not even counting the bigger stuff...can't just throw out w few lbs. of feed and pull that off!

Any way! Congrats on another great year! I'm as eager as the next guy to see what you guys do down there!


----------



## dbarham

Did the Double Down ever make it to any Fredericksburg feed stores that ya know of Brett?


----------



## saltaholic

Could you tell me approximately how many pounds per station you feed? We have just started protein on our 500 acre ranch and still trying to figure out how much to feed to maximize potential


----------



## broadonrod

saltaholic said:


> Could you tell me approximately how many pounds per station you feed? We have just started protein on our 500 acre ranch and still trying to figure out how much to feed to maximize potential


Some stations are 2000 lbs some are as much as 7000 lbs. 
35 stations 70 feeders ðŸ˜¬..

I see it like this honestly. Feed them all they will eat them just a little more and spread them out. 
Don't crowd the deer. You could put one 3000 feeder on 500 acres in one spot or 5 -300 Lb feeders one per 100 acres. I would give the deer space. Even at our feed stations we may have 3 feeders 100 yard apart.


----------



## broadonrod

dbarham said:


> Did the Double Down ever make it to any Fredericksburg feed stores that ya know of Brett?


A few more we need to add to this but yes.. Second one on the list


----------



## dbarham

Awesome!!


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

I shot my personal best 178" last year feeding #DoubleDown and this year I beat that with a 188" buck with a 28" inside spread. I don't think it's luck. Work hard, feed hard, shoot giants.


----------



## broadonrod

saltaholic said:


> Could you tell me approximately how many pounds per station you feed? We have just started protein on our 500 acre ranch and still trying to figure out how much to feed to maximize potential


Also I don't know how many deer you have but I wouldn't buy feeders under 1000 lbs capacity anymore. 
Also tube style have worked best for us. 
I moved up several times in feeder sizes. Almost all of ours are 2000-3000 lb feeders now. 1000# may work well for you. Depending on how often you get to go fill them. Just my opinion in that.


----------



## broadonrod

Captn C said:


> Great post Bret!
> 
> In the world I managed deer in one could expect one trophy buck per 1,000 acres. And those trophy bucks started in the 160's or 170's...getting one in the 190's was even higher!
> 
> So with the numbers you posted it's obvious that you are doing something very special!
> 
> You've manged to get 8 or 9 buck in the 170's per 1,000 acres! That's not even counting the bigger stuff...can't just throw out w few lbs. of feed and pull that off!
> 
> Any way! Congrats on another great year! I'm as eager as the next guy to see what you guys do down there!


Thank you!


----------



## broadonrod

broadonrod said:


> A few more we need to add to this but yes.. Second one on the list


Also on all of these stores call ahead for large orders. We are adding Sabinal and Beaumont I believe this week. Sabinal Grain just received 23 tons of bulk feed and fixing to get bagged feed. I believe the 23 tons already sold out since Wednesday! I'll get these on the list and repost later.


----------



## broadonrod

WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> I shot my personal best 178" last year feeding #DoubleDown and this year I beat that with a 188" buck with a 28" inside spread. I don't think it's luck. Work hard, feed hard, shoot giants.


Lots of results this year! You were one of the first 3 ranches to start feeding DD I believe. It was interesting hearing your story and a pleasure to get to know you my friend! 
#giants! Lol


----------



## S-3 ranch

broadonrod said:


> Lots of results this year! You were one of the first 3 ranches to start feeding DD I believe. It was interesting hearing your story and a pleasure to get to know you my friend!
> #giants! Lol


I am confused as jimmie, me , and Matt were only ones feeding DD on 15000 acre place the rest of hunters feed a mix of feed , and now he is pot licking on your place , hwell:


----------



## broadonrod

WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> I shot my personal best 178" last year feeding #DoubleDown and this year I beat that with a 188" buck with a 28" inside spread. I don't think it's luck. Work hard, feed hard, shoot giants.





pilar said:


> I am confused as jimmie, me , and Matt were only ones feeding DD on 15000 acre place the rest of hunters feed a mix of feed , and now he is pot licking on your place , hwell:


Confused can be a good thing . Sometimes! 
What's not confusing is on that 15.000 acres Jimmie and Matt fed DD all year and killed the biggest deer on that 15,000 that year . He got tired of people shooting babies so he moved in our direction!


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

Pillar is the guy who shot the off limits buck. The majority of that lease fed DD and still continues to. I don't pot lick I work hard at what I do. If u have a problem Steve Stein you are more than welcome to call me personally. This is also the guy who posts pics from other people's hunts abs ranches and claims them as his own. It's very sad to say the least


----------



## BretE

WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> I shot my personal best 178" last year feeding #DoubleDown and this year I beat that with a 188" buck with a 28" inside spread. I don't think it's luck. Work hard, feed hard, shoot giants.


Post up some pics!.....


----------



## broadonrod

WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> Pillar is the guy who shot the off limits buck. The majority of that lease fed DD and still continues to. I don't pot lick I work hard at what I do. If u have a problem Steve Stein you are more than welcome to call me personally. This is also the guy who posts pics from other people's hunts abs ranches and claims them as his own. It's very sad to say the least


ðŸ˜¬ I thought he was a buddy just messing with you. My bad for dragging it out. Well... I will say this you and your brother Matt are incredible guys and lease members. Extremely good management minded hunters and I am very proud to have you both on the lease now and as friends!


----------



## broadonrod

I like this one Jimmie!
#bestnightclubowner 
Lol


----------



## sea sick

Nice buck


----------



## sea sick

That's to funny


----------



## broadonrod

BretE said:


> Post up some pics!.....


This is Jimmies buck. The first one with a bow. We are making a video of that hunt now.


----------



## BretE

broadonrod said:


> This is Jimmies buck. The first one with a bow. We are making a video of that hunt now.


Now I'm confused. I thought Webb County Buzz was feeding DD on his ranch. Thought he sent me some pics awhile back. Maybe I misremembered.....


----------



## broadonrod

BretE said:


> Now I'm confused. I thought Webb County Buzz was feeding DD on his ranch. Thought he sent me some pics awhile back. Maybe I misremembered.....


Some are easily confused. Lol
Is it possible that WCB much like your self hunted 2 ranches in 2 different counties . Is it possible he fed DD on both ranches.


----------



## BretE

broadonrod said:


> Some are easily confused. Lol
> 
> Is it possible that WCB much like your self hunted 2 ranches in 2 different counties . Is it possible he fed DD on both ranches.


Lol.....gotcha....


----------



## Whitebassfisher

broadonrod said:


> This is Jimmies buck. The first one with a bow. We are making a video of that hunt now.


Very impressive! I don't know which one was best, but the buck that had just shed most of his velvet and the blood wasn't dry was up there IMO.


----------



## Lagunaroy

Unintentionally this thread has wandered into an area, I don't think was desired by the OP or others.

Let's review shall we, it is a hunting forum, fair enough? What is the measure of a successful hunt? Here is an example, http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2167001

Now IMO, this thread has redefined the measure of a successful hunt as a 200" deer. That's ok.

Now let's consider barrel racing, calf roping, pole bending...and compare these to hunting. It's all about the horse, if daddy can afford a good horse, then lots of trophies and buckles.

Cotulla, Victoria, Three Rivers...well you know if you are familiar with Rodeo.

I'm kinda disappointed, yet I do understand, how we got here.

Cmon, we all know what we are measuring and it ain't hat size.

For the mods, if this needs to be a different thread, then so be it. Brett does a great service and his accomplishments are notable.

Is there a better way?


----------



## BretE

What the hell are you talking about???


----------



## broadonrod

BretE said:


> What the hell are you talking about???


Lol maybe a few to many on the day off. Lmao


----------



## Cod Wallupper

Lagunaroy said:


> Unintentionally this thread has wandered into an area, I don't think was desired by the OP or others.
> 
> Let's review shall we, it is a hunting forum, fair enough? What is the measure of a successful hunt? Here is an example, http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2167001
> 
> Now IMO, this thread has redefined the measure of a successful hunt as a 200" deer. That's ok.
> 
> Now let's consider barrel racing, calf roping, pole bending...and compare these to hunting. It's all about the horse, if daddy can afford a good horse, then lots of trophies and buckles.
> 
> Cotulla, Victoria, Three Rivers...well you know if you are familiar with Rodeo.
> 
> I'm kinda disappointed, yet I do understand, how we got here.
> 
> Cmon, we all know what we are measuring and it ain't hat size.
> 
> For the mods, if this needs to be a different thread, then so be it. Brett does a great service and his accomplishments are notable.
> 
> Is there a better way?


ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ™Š


----------



## Lagunaroy

broadonrod said:


> Lol maybe a few to many on the day off. Lmao[/QUOTE
> 
> I could be all wrong, I could very well have missed something in your posts. Could you please clear it up for me, "what is a successful hunt"?
> 
> Money buys big deer, just like fast horses.


----------



## Lagunaroy

Cod Wallupper said:


> ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ™Š


That's all you have to say? Jesus Christ, do you speak any English? Do you have the capacity to think and express yourself?

Well, there is another purpose for your way of living...you must be a drone.

Would that make you a DDD?


----------



## broadonrod

Lagunaroy said:


> broadonrod said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol maybe a few to many on the day off. Lmao[/QUOTE
> 
> I could be all wrong, I could very well have missed something in your posts. Could you please clear it up for me, "what is a successful hunt"?
> 
> Money buys big deer, just like fast horses.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I haven't bought or stocked any horses or deer on our lease but I did stock the pond this year with nice hybrid catfish. I have also along with the others in our hunting group been fortunate enough to afford the feed program. Sorry if that bothers you.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cod Wallupper

Lagunaroy said:


> That's all you have to say? Jesus Christ, do you speak any English? Do you have the capacity to think and express yourself?
> 
> Well, there is another purpose for your way of living...you must be a drone.
> 
> Would that make you a DDD?


I was in a hurry ðŸƒðŸ¿


----------



## FFLack

Lol!! Just for all the haters that are jealous, I couldn't afford to hang on the Nunly. Butt... much love to you Brett cause I have enjoyed you guys sharing your season with us. I can promise you if I could do it m, it would be on. Keep on keepen on brother!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finz

SMFH.. Bret thanks for all you do for the general public,the youngsters,the woulded warriors etc!! Thanks for sharing your Knowledge! Thanks for sharing your pics and videos!! Thanks for posting all this so all of us can see what Great deer management and work can produce!! It is really hard for me to believe some people are, well never mind Thanks again Sir!! And thanks for making Double Down Deer feed available for everyone!!


----------



## Gordogato

Haters gonna hate! Thanks Brett for bringing us along every year and all that you do!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith

Lagunaroy said:


> broadonrod said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol maybe a few to many on the day off. Lmao[/QUOTE
> 
> I could be all wrong, I could very well have missed something in your posts. Could you please clear it up for me, "what is a successful hunt"?
> 
> Money buys big deer, just like fast horses.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU ARE 100% correct!!!
> MONEY BUYS 200" deer on a 100 acre high fense that are all but tied to a tree under a feeder 50yards from a stand! You are correct sir.
> 
> What This thread has taught me and MANY OTHERS, is that a solid feed program (yes it may be expensive but so are fast cars, big houses, and whatever else your hobby may be), hard work and patience pays off. The most SUCCESSFUL HUNTS HE POSTED was his sons first deer, warrior / veteran hunts, and the ones where he and other members were able to film and take pics of great deer to show to others. Some even being 5yards from a bow blind!
> Success isn't about the size of the horns at the end of the hunt it's about the thrill and excitement for the hunt!
Click to expand...


----------



## S-3 ranch

sea sick said:


> How about...how many tons of feed did the ranch put out for the year....is that better for ya.
> Cap C just asked a simple question.
> Simple answer...


Update for interest's sake:

On December 15th I reduced my open times on my timed unit to 20 minutes AM and 20 minutes PM (7:00-7:20 and 4:45-5:05) and filled the feeder. The reason I reduced the open time was that I was over my budget for the year and wanted to stretch the feed a little longer. I filled the feeder again yesterday January 21 and it took 24 bags. (Maximum capacity is 26 bags, there was still some feed in the hopper)

So here's some number crunching:

24 bags x 50 pounds per bag = 1200 pounds protein consumed

Dec 15 thru Jan 21 = 37 days

1200 lbs / 37 days = 32 lbs protein consumed per day

I also dropped down from AnterMax to AntlerAdvantage to save $1/bag. So my costs were: 24 bags x $10.95 per bag = $262.80

$262.80 / 37 days = $7.10 per day

Forecasting ahead if the consumption was consistent for the year:

$7.10 x 365 = $2,592 protein cost for the year

I've been trying to dial-in the feed cost to $2000/year, and this is getting very close.
This came off another site and is is per feed station, and not free choice or same cost so add more and + wastage, plug in posted numbers from past post = big deer 
So feed big get big deer 
As the old adage says if you have to ask well


----------



## S-3 ranch

sea sick said:


> How about...how many tons of feed did the ranch put out for the year....is that better for ya.
> Cap C just asked a simple question.
> Simple answer...


Update for interest's sake:

On December 15th I reduced my open times on my timed unit to 20 minutes AM and 20 minutes PM (7:00-7:20 and 4:45-5:05) and filled the feeder. The reason I reduced the open time was that I was over my budget for the year and wanted to stretch the feed a little longer. I filled the feeder again yesterday January 21 and it took 24 bags. (Maximum capacity is 26 bags, there was still some feed in the hopper)

So here's some number crunching:

24 bags x 50 pounds per bag = 1200 pounds protein consumed

Dec 15 thru Jan 21 = 37 days

1200 lbs / 37 days = 32 lbs protein consumed per day

I also dropped down from AnterMax to AntlerAdvantage to save $1/bag. So my costs were: 24 bags x $10.95 per bag = $262.80

$262.80 / 37 days = $7.10 per day

Forecasting ahead if the consumption was consistent for the year:

$7.10 x 365 = $2,592 protein cost for the year

I've been trying to dial-in the feed cost to $2000/year, and this is getting very close.

This came off another site and is is per feed station, and not free choice or same cost so add more and + wastage, plug in posted numbers from past post = big deer 
So feed big get big deer 
As the old adage says if you have to ask well


----------



## Trouthunter

> Here is Claytons buck! Nice little drop tine on this old timer!
> Thank you Clayton and ALL the Ryan family for always being so generous and helpful to those that keep our freedom!


Too funny. Clayton's dad is a good friend of mine and his grandfather and I were good buddies.

Small world.

TH


----------



## Whitebassfisher

A huge majority of pictures and videos on this thread are of live deer. That tells me we have a guy who is an absolute nut about deer, considering them as magnificent. What is wrong with that? If getting in a deer stand before daylight and watching the world come alive for that day doesn't move you, then something is wrong.


----------



## sea sick

pilar said:


> Update for interest's sake:
> 
> On December 15th I reduced my open times on my timed unit to 20 minutes AM and 20 minutes PM (7:00-7:20 and 4:45-5:05) and filled the feeder. The reason I reduced the open time was that I was over my budget for the year and wanted to stretch the feed a little longer. I filled the feeder again yesterday January 21 and it took 24 bags. (Maximum capacity is 26 bags, there was still some feed in the hopper)
> 
> So here's some number crunching:
> 
> 24 bags x 50 pounds per bag = 1200 pounds protein consumed
> 
> Dec 15 thru Jan 21 = 37 days
> 
> 1200 lbs / 37 days = 32 lbs protein consumed per day
> 
> I also dropped down from AnterMax to AntlerAdvantage to save $1/bag. So my costs were: 24 bags x $10.95 per bag = $262.80
> 
> $262.80 / 37 days = $7.10 per day
> 
> Forecasting ahead if the consumption was consistent for the year:
> 
> $7.10 x 365 = $2,592 protein cost for the year
> 
> I've been trying to dial-in the feed cost to $2000/year, and this is getting very close.
> 
> This came off another site and is is per feed station, and not free choice or same cost so add more and + wastage, plug in posted numbers from past post = big deer
> So feed big get big deer
> As the old adage says if you have to ask well


Well I wasn't the one that initially asked, CapnC was. Tho his question asked for price, I just thought it was out of place. So I just rephrased it into tonnage.....which for this thread isn't out of place...its a deer hunting, deer feed thread. 
I think he was just askin for shii and giggles more than anything. Nothing malicious.

And your post was about as unrelated to the question at hand,but whatever.

Your comment about the old adage,,,its rediculous...but I'm sure your ballin like Buffet and Gates, you never ask for a price on anything.. lmao

Your probably the guy that gets ****** because they charge you extra for cheese on your burger!

My favorite was the kids killin all the rabbits and the protein pandas...good stuff, super nice bucks.


----------



## tpool

LOL!

Hey man, I can't afford this type of hunting but I dang sure ain't knocking anyone that can (and by the way I'm still trying a 48 to get to where I CAN afford something close to this)! I think what Bret and the guys are doing are great. I appreciate their knowledge and sharing it out over these pages. Keep it comin' brother Brett!!!!

p.s. Only beef I have with Brett is he ain't sent me my hats and shirts yet and it's been like 2 months!!! LOL!!!!! ("Gimmie my 2 dollars!!!"). Hahahahahaha!!!!

Thanks,
T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## ENB

If you dont like the thread dont read it.


----------



## broadonrod

Pilar... This is off another site as well. Not my group but a Webb co. Ranch and a gentelman I have never met. 
I'll ask him what time his deer ate the feed and what his "+=# .02" are about saving money feeding deer . Time release feeders are a waist of money growing big deer IMO. They are good to bbies. The more you feed the better chance you have if taking a big deer for your area. The better msnagment plan you have the better chance you have taking a big deer in your area. 
The better quality of feed you feed fits right in as well.
Their are many different opinions on this but some speak for them selves with out a bunch of Mumbo jumbo research. 
There are lots of unsuccessful people/ hunters with opinions and usually they are the first to give theirs. Remember that and listen to the hunters that are doing the best. Follow them and what they have to say like the gentelman I am posting below and you may progress over time. .. 
Think about it Steve. 
Feed them, let them get old, enjoy the hunt! Your ranch has great genetics. Put the gun down and pick up your camera for a while. Make them big. Don't get frustrated and work on your plan get it in order. 


From another site for Steve. 

Weâ€™ve been hunting the same ranch/ Deer lease in Webb County for 17 years now. I take care of the management/nutritional side of the ranch. Over the years weâ€™ve harvested some tremendous deer. We have an exceptional group of hunters who have been with us for several years. Just last year our group had a discussion around the campfire of how we need to get 10 more inches out of the deer. I decided along with our group to start utilizing Double Down Deer Feed.
This year we are seeing an overwhelming growth of the bodies on our deer and the antler sizes including splits and drops compared to years past.
A few days ago, we harvested a buck weâ€™ve watched for several years. Heâ€™s a straight typical deer that scores over 200 inches and field dressed well over 200 pounds. His sheds from last year had him in the 180s.
My reason for switching to Double Down Deer Feed is Iâ€™ve seen incredible results first hand from deer on a good friend ranch out of Zavala Co. over the past couple of years. We are surely seeing fantastic results on our deer this season feeding DD as we hoped!
Weâ€™ve managed and supplemental fed this ranch for 17 years with other name brand feeds. As I mentioned weâ€™ve harvested some tremendous deer over the years, us as a hunting group, with all weâ€™ve done by managing age, feeding other protein feeds, adding selected water stations, still felt we were missing something. We wanted more out of our deer.
Last year we decided to switch feeds to Double Down. The results we finally wanted came through in as early as the first year in this buck and multiple others.
We couldnâ€™t be more satisfied with our results! â€
â€“ Allen Lottâ€¨ Webb co.â€¨ South Texas


----------



## captain sandbar

B, thanks for all your thoughts and opinions. My hunting partner and I just finished our first season after a year of DD (you answered some question for me last February and off we went with two 1000lb feeders on 310 acres. Full time feed available, and no it wasn't cheap, but something happened that hasn't happened over the last 7 years. We only shot two bucks (we usually shot twice that if not more), and they were the most mediocre we could find.... We let several good deer walk that we would have shot in the past; all with the thoughts of "man this deer could be quite nice next year" - and you know what.... our children ages 22 down to 16 all did the same, they let deer walk that they would have shot in the past. So irrespective of the price, if you are going to do it, do it right.... because now that the season is over, I think I am more proud of my kids for not shooting deer than shooting deer, and we all cannot wait until next year. Isn't that part of what you're saying??? Have a better perspective on being a hunter, and that doesn't always equate to what you hang up. BTW our lease is just outside Carrizo and our lease owner was skeptical about out feed "program" at first, but he told us that even tough the horns did not explode (we never expected that after one year!!!), our deer were extremely healthy and well bodied. So I personally thank you for opening up your doors and letting us peak in? Time for me to fish....



broadonrod said:


> I didn't take it as negative my self . I tell customers
> It's not cheap, it's not magic, a few bags is not making maricles. But I do tell them it's the best feed by far on the market in many way IMO.
> 
> Making them big with constant feed program.
> Keeping deer in your location and on your property.
> They do love it and eat more. I tell people every day. Your not buying this and saving money. Your buying it to make big deer and keep them in.
> 
> It's not like other feeds. Lots of money in components in this ration. I payed a lot more for it when I was having it made than people are paying today. Volume has brought the price down ALOT!
> It was never made to compete with other brands in price but it's getting there now. It is a custom blend and not cheap. But it has done a tremendous job growing bucks on our place and now many, many others.
> This year shined for DD. Most customers are even adding feed stations do to the results they saw in the past year or two.
> That's what we did lol and just added another .
> Feeding them the good stuff. Feeding them a lot. Growibg giant free range deer is not cheap.
> I'll be the first to say it.


----------



## broadonrod

captain sandbar said:


> B, thanks for all your thoughts and opinions. My hunting partner and I just finished our first season after a year of DD (you answered some question for me last February and off we went with two 1000lb feeders on 310 acres. Full time feed available, and no it wasn't cheap, but something happened that hasn't happened over the last 7 years. We only shot two bucks (we usually shot twice that if not more), and they were the most mediocre we could find.... We let several good deer walk that we would have shot in the past; all with the thoughts of "man this deer could be quite nice next year" - and you know what.... our children ages 22 down to 16 all did the same, they let deer walk that they would have shot in the past. So irrespective of the price, if you are going to do it, do it right.... because now that the season is over, I think I am more proud of my kids for not shooting deer than shooting deer, and we all cannot wait until next year. Isn't that part of what you're saying??? Have a better perspective on being a hunter, and that doesn't always equate to what you hang up. BTW our lease is just outside Carrizo and our lease owner was skeptical about out feed "program" at first, but he told us that even tough the horns did not explode (we never expected that after one year!!!), our deer were extremely healthy and well bodied. So I personally thank you for opening up your doors and letting us peak in? Time for me to fish....


That's good stuff. Thank you! Giving the bucks time and enjoying the progress is what is so much fun about it. Accomplishing a goal can be very rewarding. 
Thanks!


----------



## broadonrod

tpool said:


> LOL!
> 
> Hey man, I can't afford this type of hunting but I dang sure ain't knocking anyone that can (and by the way I'm still trying a 48 to get to where I CAN afford something close to this)! I think what Bret and the guys are doing are great. I appreciate their knowledge and sharing it out over these pages. Keep it comin' brother Brett!!!!
> 
> p.s. Only beef I have with Brett is he ain't sent me my hats and shirts yet and it's been like 2 months!!! LOL!!!!! ("Gimmie my 2 dollars!!!"). Hahahahahaha!!!!
> 
> Thanks,
> T-BONE
> (tpool)


I'll check into that in the morning. .. We ran out for a while but have the new stuff in stick now.


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> I'll check into that in the morning. .. We ran out for a while but have the new stuff in stick now.


Have y'all got the kill shot video done yet? I can't wait to see them. Thanks again for doing this thread I just spent a few hours going thru the whole thing and all I can say is WOW. Just amazing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Have y'all got the kill shot video done yet? I can't wait to see them. Thanks again for doing this thread I just spent a few hours going thru the whole thing and all I can say is WOW. Just amazing!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Loading a new video as I write this. 
He is working on a couple full hunt videos now that should be done real soon. 
I'll get this new video up in a minute.
Thanks!


----------



## broadonrod

*South Texas Deer Video*

Here is the newest Double Down Deer Feed Video!
Hope y'all like it. We have several more in the works with several full hunt videos from the season.


----------



## rudytail10

Awesome video thanks for sharing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmansdad

Great video, Brett! The 1st buck looks like a young version of your wife's buck!


----------



## Whitebassfisher

It may still happen, but when the Loto first started in Texas remember how often people would ask "What would you do if you won the Loto?" My answer was "First I would get me a ranch." And in the back of my mind what I was really thinking about is running a management plan much like the Holden pasture does. Think kid in a candy store type of happy.


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Great video


----------



## DR_Smith

Where to begin!!!!
Ok, the first deer and deer at 2:40 mark... Both YOUNG... Please put me on a list to harvest them in 5 yrs!! They will be MONSTERS (prob sooner but still!!) then the deer at like 3:50 with all the character... WOW!!! He may be hard to pass next yr!! Not sure on his age but WOW!! Super awesome deer! Great video!!

2nd... Are you compiling kill videos? Or videos of your kill and some of other bow kills? Would love to see those!


----------



## broadonrod

rudytail10 said:


> Awesome video thanks for sharing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!



bowmansdad said:


> Great video, Brett! The 1st buck looks like a young version of your wife's buck!


I'm pretty sure that buckys the offspring of the deer she took 3 years ago or out of a doe that had something to do with him. 
That young buck lives at the same stand and was an 8 point last year. 
He did very well this year.



Whitebassfisher said:


> It may still happen, but when the Loto first started in Texas remember how often people would ask "What would you do if you won the Loto?" My answer was "First I would get me a ranch." And in the back of my mind what I was really thinking about is running a management plan much like the Holden pasture does. Think kid in a candy store type of happy.





Big Guns 1971 said:


> Great video


Thanks for the kind reply. I never dreamed of having a ranch like this my self. It's been a lot of work and 14 year to get it to what it is now and that's do to the great group of hunters we have. Thanks again! 
Maybe next season we can get you down for a few drinks around the fire.


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> Where to begin!!!!
> Ok, the first deer and deer at 2:40 mark... Both YOUNG... Please put me on a list to harvest them in 5 yrs!! They will be MONSTERS (prob sooner but still!!) then the deer at like 3:50 with all the character... WOW!!! He may be hard to pass next yr!! Not sure on his age but WOW!! Super awesome deer! Great video!!
> 
> 2nd... Are you compiling kill videos? Or videos of your kill and some of other bow kills? Would love to see those!


We have over 50 kill shots from this year on video. We will be posting a lot on our Double Down Facebook page and several here as well. 
There are 4 of us going through about 80 hours of video footage dividing it into folders now. Lots of footage this year. The cool thing is all the lease members bought the same video cameras this year and the quality of most of the footage is our best ever. 
I'm not sure how Miles wants to edit them yet. He may have one hunt video ready tomorrow. 
Thanks for all the kind words and relies!


----------



## DR_Smith

Thank you sir!!! I don't have Facebook due to personal stuff but am looking forward to the kill shots on here! Thanks again for all you ALL have done.


----------



## tannerb80

What video cameras did yall use??


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

tblaker said:


> What video cameras did yall use??


 the canon vixia HF G40. Very good camera and very user friendly.


----------



## tpool

Awesome video!!! Thanks for sharing.

T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## Mikeyhunts

broadonrod said:


> Here is the newest Double Down Deer Feed Video!
> 
> Hope y'all like it. We have several more in the works with several full hunt videos from the season.


Awesome video Brett and Miles!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B&C

Another awesome year in the books. Only 8 months until the 2017 thread starts!

Can't wait to see baby giant next year. 

Now it's time to hit the bluewater board everyday and see what the captain is catching in Costa Rica! LOL


----------



## FISH TAILS

That video is awesome thanks for sharing the season with us here it has been fun keeping up with all the hunts!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Mikeyhunts said:


> Awesome video Brett and Miles!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Mikey!



B&C said:


> Another awesome year in the books. Only 8 months until the 2017 thread starts!
> 
> Can't wait to see baby giant next year.
> 
> Now it's time to hit the bluewater board everyday and see what the captain is catching in Costa Rica! LOL


It's about that time! You need to leave those big deer alone your self and come fish with us a couple days .



FISH TAILS said:


> That video is awesome thanks for sharing the season with us here it has been fun keeping up with all the hunts!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Josh! Should have a new video up soon. Going to load it now. 
Lots of footage this year to go through. 
I'll get this one up ASAP.


----------



## broadonrod

tpool said:


> Awesome video!!! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> T-BONE
> (tpool)


Getting your DD package out today.. I thinks


----------



## timberhunter

good stuff, congrats on a great yr.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*



timberhunter said:


> good stuff, congrats on a great yr.


Thanks!

Here is our newest Double Down Deer Feed Video 2017.


----------



## tpool

broadonrod said:


> Getting your DD package out today.. I thinks


Thank you brother! Can't wait!!! And another awesome video!!!

T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## pacontender

Great videos


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

#bestvideos


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Whoever does the editing is doing a great job.


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter

the videos are awesome... thanks brett for sharing those.


----------



## rainbowrunner

You guys had an awesome year.

Thanks for sharing your hunts with us, and good luck next year!

Dale


----------



## rainbowrunner

You guys had an awesome year.

Thanks for sharing your hunts with us, and good luck next year!

Dale


----------



## FFLack

Awesome videos!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bukkskin

broadonrod said:


> Pilar... This is off another site as well. Not my group but a Webb co. Ranch and a gentelman I have never met.
> I'll ask him what time his deer ate the feed and what his "+=# .02" are about saving money feeding deer . Time release feeders are a waist of money growing big deer IMO. They are good to bbies. The more you feed the better chance you have if taking a big deer for your area. The better msnagment plan you have the better chance you have taking a big deer in your area.
> The better quality of feed you feed fits right in as well.
> Their are many different opinions on this but some speak for them selves with out a bunch of Mumbo jumbo research.
> There are lots of unsuccessful people/ hunters with opinions and usually they are the first to give theirs. Remember that and listen to the hunters that are doing the best. Follow them and what they have to say like the gentelman I am posting below and you may progress over time. ..
> Think about it Steve.
> Feed them, let them get old, enjoy the hunt! Your ranch has great genetics. Put the gun down and pick up your camera for a while. Make them big. Don't get frustrated and work on your plan get it in order.
> 
> From another site for Steve.
> 
> Weâ€™ve been hunting the same ranch/ Deer lease in Webb County for 17 years now. I take care of the management/nutritional side of the ranch. Over the years weâ€™ve harvested some tremendous deer. We have an exceptional group of hunters who have been with us for several years. Just last year our group had a discussion around the campfire of how we need to get 10 more inches out of the deer. I decided along with our group to start utilizing Double Down Deer Feed.
> This year we are seeing an overwhelming growth of the bodies on our deer and the antler sizes including splits and drops compared to years past.
> A few days ago, we harvested a buck weâ€™ve watched for several years. Heâ€™s a straight typical deer that scores over 200 inches and field dressed well over 200 pounds. His sheds from last year had him in the 180s.
> My reason for switching to Double Down Deer Feed is Iâ€™ve seen incredible results first hand from deer on a good friend ranch out of Zavala Co. over the past couple of years. We are surely seeing fantastic results on our deer this season feeding DD as we hoped!
> Weâ€™ve managed and supplemental fed this ranch for 17 years with other name brand feeds. As I mentioned weâ€™ve harvested some tremendous deer over the years, us as a hunting group, with all weâ€™ve done by managing age, feeding other protein feeds, adding selected water stations, still felt we were missing something. We wanted more out of our deer.
> Last year we decided to switch feeds to Double Down. The results we finally wanted came through in as early as the first year in this buck and multiple others.
> We couldnâ€™t be more satisfied with our results! â€
> â€" Allen Lottâ€¨ Webb co.â€¨ South Texas


Yeah, that's a hell of a deer Darryl shot.


----------



## Bukkskin

broadonrod said:


> One more quick video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Brett, I'm going backwards on your thread, hadn't been on in a long while.
That's a cool deer. Lots of extras going on. I had a main frame 8 (in the pen of course) that went 241"s this year. 
Ya'll gonna have fun watching him.
You'll probably hear from me again as I go back in your thread.
Looking good so far.:cheers:


----------



## Bukkskin

broadonrod said:


> My opinion on why many bucks have a deformed antler on one side.
> During the rut deer fight. Tines penetrating the skin around the pedicel at the base of the antler and head I feel can cause deformed antlers.
> The can't reach the wound to clean it. When they can't reach the wound it's more likely to become a more serious infection. Much like a smashed fingernail but much worst being an open wound.
> Some grow back just fine , some stay deformed a year and some stay deformed forever.
> It's not a bad genetic trait or reason to cull a buck. It's an injury IMO.
> So many people take an injured pedicel buck as a cull thinking he is inferior.
> I think this is the most common reason even above body injuries for deformed antler growth and almost undetectable.
> I hear many hunters blame deformed antlers on everything from body injury, age and even cottonseed cages wire. We see this injury like in the picture below a lot. We also see deformed antlers a lot. This wound may have caused this buck to come back deformed next year. It may not have healed for weeks or even months. It was very infected. Thus is just my opinion but may help sone of you choose not to cull a deformed buck that could make a trophy with more time.
> I may also help answer or give another debate about "why do I have so many deformed antlered deer"
> All bucks fight. All bucks are prone to this injury and you may not see it from the stand.


Good post,
I have seen a LOT of deer that were perfect typicals at 1. They fight or get hung up on something and break their pedical out deep inside their skull. These bucks will most likely never grow a normal antler on that side, but some do get close with time.
Others just bump their antlers while in velvet and it just looks deformed for that year.
But like you say, it is not genetic and not a reason to cull.


----------



## Big Guns 1971

I agree with the awesome job on editing these videos. They were done right. Thanks for posting the videos.


----------



## Redhunter84

broadonrod said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Here is our newest Double Down Deer Feed Video 2017.


The best deer video I have seen. Amazing season!

Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafter3

broadonrod said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Here is our newest Double Down Deer Feed Video 2017.


Great video work Miles. Brett and Jimmie thanks again for including me. Is it deer season yet???


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks everyone for all the replies I've been smashed busy here for a couple of days. I hope to have a new DD video up in the next few minutes... It's being loaded now. I really appreciate all the kind words everybody this thread has been a blast I hate deer season is over. 
We have only gone through about 15% of our video footage this year! Several more videos coming. 
Looking forward to seeing what Miles put together today I have not seen it yet. 
Brett


----------



## broadonrod

*South Texas Bucks Double Down Deer Feed*

Here is another video of a couple of nice bucks this season. 
Can't wait to see what these buck turn into next year.
More videos coming soon. 
Thanks again for the kind words and replies.
Brett


----------



## finz

Awesome!! Love it athanks again!!


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Here is another video of a couple of nice bucks this season.
> 
> Can't wait to see what these buck turn into next year.
> 
> More videos coming soon.
> 
> Thanks again for the kind words and replies.
> 
> Brett


Awesome video as usual. Thanks for sharing keep them coming.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FFLack

Great videos!! Keep em coming!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AirbornXpress

Great video again 
This make it like deer season is still in full swing.


----------



## Big Guns 1971

You guys are producing some of the best videos that I have ever seen. Keep up the great work. Thanks for sharing them with Us.


----------



## Bukkskin

broadonrod said:


> Here we go! Grandma is on a roll! Man I hope I'm as full of life as she is "if" I ever see 85 years lol!


My favorite picture of the thread so far:smile:
I Love it !!


----------



## Bukkskin

broadonrod said:


> Matts buck! He is pumped! What a beautiful buck! This Buck piled on the inches this year! Nine years old ! Nine inch brow tines!
> I will post more pictures later!
> We just roughed him him in the mid 180s!


Congrats Matt, he's a beaut!!


----------



## Bukkskin

broadonrod said:


> We are still seeing new bucks showing up. This buck just walked in with a doe. Several good bucks this morning just not infer are after yet.


Dang


broadonrod said:


> This buck just walked in with a doe. Nice up and comer..


Dang


broadonrod said:


> 2 bucks shot in the past 10 minutes.


2nd week of December seems like the time, year in and year out.


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

Seeing buckskin bring up those old posts gets me fired up again. I miss deer season


----------



## Bukkskin

WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> Seeing buckskin bring up those old posts gets me fired up again. I miss deer season


:rotfl: Sorry Buddy, I been offline since Mexico started in November!!!

I Gotta catch up. Next year will be here before we know it :cheers:


----------



## Bukkskin

broadonrod said:


> Another pic


Congrats Bob, beautiful buck.


----------



## Bukkskin

broadonrod said:


> Just got a score on my buck of 215 2/8 "
> He is my personal best and I'm super stocked to have gotten him with a bow. I want to thank my old friend Roy Hindes again as well for assisting in the recovery with his great tracking dogs! He is a living legend!
> This buck added an estimated 40" of antler this year. We had him at 175 last season. Some special things this buck did this year.
> His right main beam was measured over 30", his left base measured over 7", the extra main beam he grew is over 18", his spread is over 23".
> 
> I'm still smiling! As I have said here many times.... I never thought I would be hunting free range, low fence bucks like these. This makes 4- 200" plus bucks for us this season. This is my 3rd in the past 5 years.
> For 9 years we never took a 200" deer on this lease. This makes 11 we either arrowed or shot with a rifle in the past 5 years.
> I'm very excited and can't thank everyone enough for following this thread and posting all the kind comments!
> It makes deer season a blast!
> Brett Holden


Congrats, he's a monster!!!


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks everyone for all the post and replies! I have a new video loaded of Jimmie taking his buck with a bow. I'll post in just a minute.


----------



## broadonrod

*South Texas Low Fence Monster Buck Double Down Deer Feed Video*

Here is our latest Double Down Deer Feed Video.


----------



## AirbornXpress

Great video
Beautiful buck 
Congrats


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Here is our latest Double Down Deer Feed Video.


Badass video. Awesome deer. Keep them coming.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goags

Dude!!


----------



## FISH TAILS

Great videos!!! Congrats again to all the hunters this year on some serious trophies!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for the replies fellas! 
I just got in from visiting a couple of big ranches down south for the last couple of days. It was great seeing some new country and beautiful spreads.

Here is a short clip of a nice buck one of our lease members videoed this year. Should have another hunt video ready Monday. 
Thanks again!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bucksnort

Lol. I'd have to shoot


----------



## FFLack

Ranches I have hunted... Shoot!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

Dont shoot young big bucks


----------



## broadonrod

WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> Dont shoot young big bucks


Lol Jung.


----------



## wonkdog

*Deer Age???*

Brett,

You guys have something amazing and thanks for taking the time to share all of the information, pictures, and videos!

One thing I don't think I've seen anyone ask or read about, unless I skipped over it that had my curiosity, is you've mentioned the size, weight, the battle scars, and pointing out other characteristics on keeping up with the ages of certain deer, but I was wondering do you guys ever look at their teeth/jaws to compare and relate the age to these older deer?

If so, would it be possible to post any pictures of some of the deer and their teeth that were harvested and knowing for sure the age of them to see the teeth wear on some of these 8+ year old deer?

Do you think the less teeth and more wear on its teeth a deer has, does it have any effect on a deer to maintain a healthy weight due to hunger or do you think they just adapt to what they have available to what they can consume no matter if they even have any teeth at all?

I was just curious on looking at the wear on the teeth and age of the deer that you guys are harvesting in a really managed program compared to a place that has a lot less fair conditions where the deer are not as protected and don't seem to take to supplement feeding as aggressively. It seems like the older deer that we harvest on our place that do reach that 7+ years of age have teeth worn all the way down to the gum line and even have multiple teeth that are completely missing. We usually see our deer reach their maximum potential for antler size around the 4.5-6.5 years of age. There were two deer taken (estimated 8+ years of age) on the place where I hunted this year and both deer had several teeth missing and had extremely bad wear down to the jaw line on the teeth that were remaining. You could easily tell these deer were much older and looked extremely run down from rutting, age, and possibly hunger. I just wonder if due to the missing teeth and how bad the remaining teeth were worn down could this have any impact on what the deer can eat whether it be through a supplement feed or natural browse on why these two deer looked so poorly.

Looking forward to hearing your comments.

Congratulations to everyone on taking some amazing animals!

We are feeding DD on our place, but it's odd, the deer only seem to take to it at only certain times of the year. They seem to pound it hard in the early spring about the time they shed antlers and before the natural browse starts budding/sprouting and then it slows way down with a few eating at the feed stations here and there during the summer months and then we see a giant spike in the month of September where they eat us out of the house at home right before they come out of velvet, and then once they come out of velvet right at October, the acorns drop and they almost completely quit coming to the feeding stations. It seems as winter goes on and natural browse starts to die off and goes dormant they start to frequent the feeding stations a little more, but don't hit them hard until everything cycles back around. September seems to be the month they hit all of the feeding stations really hard for us.


----------



## tpool

*Awesome videos and Ms. Excited*

Awesome videos Brett and co.!

And I believe my little lady hunter is a bit excited as to what she received in the mail last week! We really appreciate the apparel Brett and will wear it out! Thanks again brother!

T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## Big Guns 1971

I think I would have had to shoot. That was a great buck. Can't wait to see the new video Monday.


----------



## broadonrod

wonkdog said:


> Brett,
> 
> You guys have something amazing and thanks for taking the time to share all of the information, pictures, and videos!
> 
> One thing I don't think I've seen anyone ask or read about, unless I skipped over it that had my curiosity, is you've mentioned the size, weight, the battle scars, and pointing out other characteristics on keeping up with the ages of certain deer, but I was wondering do you guys ever look at their teeth/jaws to compare and relate the age to these older deer?
> 
> If so, would it be possible to post any pictures of some of the deer and their teeth that were harvested and knowing for sure the age of them to see the teeth wear on some of these 8+ year old deer?
> 
> Do you think the less teeth and more wear on its teeth a deer has, does it have any effect on a deer to maintain a healthy weight due to hunger or do you think they just adapt to what they have available to what they can consume no matter if they even have any teeth at all?
> 
> I was just curious on looking at the wear on the teeth and age of the deer that you guys are harvesting in a really managed program compared to a place that has a lot less fair conditions where the deer are not as protected and don't seem to take to supplement feeding as aggressively. It seems like the older deer that we harvest on our place that do reach that 7+ years of age have teeth worn all the way down to the gum line and even have multiple teeth that are completely missing. We usually see our deer reach their maximum potential for antler size around the 4.5-6.5 years of age. There were two deer taken (estimated 8+ years of age) on the place where I hunted this year and both deer had several teeth missing and had extremely bad wear down to the jaw line on the teeth that were remaining. You could easily tell these deer were much older and looked extremely run down from rutting, age, and possibly hunger. I just wonder if due to the missing teeth and how bad the remaining teeth were worn down could this have any impact on what the deer can eat whether it be through a supplement feed or natural browse on why these two deer looked so poorly.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing your comments.
> 
> Congratulations to everyone on taking some amazing animals!
> 
> We are feeding DD on our place, but it's odd, the deer only seem to take to it at only certain times of the year. They seem to pound it hard in the early spring about the time they shed antlers and before the natural browse starts budding/sprouting and then it slows way down with a few eating at the feed stations here and there during the summer months and then we see a giant spike in the month of September where they eat us out of the house at home right before they come out of velvet, and then once they come out of velvet right at October, the acorns drop and they almost completely quit coming to the feeding stations. It seems as winter goes on and natural browse starts to die off and goes dormant they start to frequent the feeding stations a little more, but don't hit them hard until everything cycles back around. September seems to be the month they hit all of the feeding stations really hard for us.


I have learned that with supplement feed every deer is different when it comes to toothing them. 
I can't tooth a deer on our ranch at least I don't honestly believe I could accurately tooth a deer. We have some super old bucks that loose all of their teeth, even the front teeth completely. 
We have some that blow our minds that we know are very old. For example we have taken bucks we watched for 6-7 years and know they are at least 10 years old that have a good set of teeth I would say some of them look 7ish on the jaw. 
It's kinda strange compared to what you read. I have no faith in toothing a deer at the cleaning rack. Basically sine show the age and done don't. The only deer we mention age on in our post are bucks we feel sure about over years of photos and videos. I'm lucky to have a group of hunters that help with keeping track of these old bucks. 
Each buck now we know on a regular basis is placed into a folder with his picture and the year it was taken. We have bucks that look 5-6 years old that we have documented for 5-7 years which makes them 8-10 years old usually. 
We try to keep up with 2-3 year olds but many times we don't get them documented until 4 years old. 
My opinion on aging deer can't be done by toothing them on our ranch with the heavy feed program.

As far as pictures of the jaws... I don't think I have any on hand. Next season I will try and make a point to show the jaws of our bucks and give the age on the ones we feel we are pretty sure on.
I do think the older bucks depend on the feed much more than the younger bucks. 
I have told hunters for the past 5 years in many conversations I believe our bucks live in our feed. When I came up with the DD blend that was my intentions. I wanted them to eat as much of the protein as I could get them to eat. The components in this feed IMO make our bucks bigger than native brush. 
I have said for the past 5 years since switching to our feed blends I believe our bucks are eating 75% of our supplement feed and 25% natural brush on a date basis.. That is why I think we are seeing the progress in our bucks. . I think rains help on under fed ranches. We see our best deer with less rainfall and more protein consumption. The old bucks really hit it in drought years. Our younger bucks raised eating protein are also showing much better antler growth over the past few years. 
Back to old bucks. We do see bucks fail. Every year we have failures and disappointments. Some we think will be great turn into turds. Some we thought should have been culled the year before turn into Giants. I can't figure it out. But what I have figured out is I used to cull the wrong bucks and I do my best to spread that word to hunters that are curious about what I have learned about that. Our plan is against everything I have ever read. Not all bucks make trophies no matter how old they get but many will suprise you when given the opportunity and a strong supplemental feed. Even with cheaper feeds we saw progress in the past but I felt it was more just to keep them alive. Since we started blending DD mixtures on our place a lot has changed and it has taught us a lot.

We only feel we know about 1/2 of our bucks on the ranch maybe 2/3. . For example the last week of season we counted 14 new bucks not recognized from the entire season of video. Trail cameras would help there but we only run a few per year. Usually on a station we have already found a buck to hunt. With the Double Down stuff going on we ran a few more cameras this year than we have in the past. The old bucks will move as younger more cocky bucks frequent the feed stations. That is another reason we have so many stations. Spread out the old timers and take some stress off of them.

Sorry for the long response I answered a couple of PMs and emails here on your post as well.

One more answer IMO to an email. 
why do you see bucks in velvet eating at the protein feeder and then they disappear each year. 
My opinion from watching over the years is...
While in velvet the bucks are all equal. One may be dominate but still pretty equal while his head is soft. Meaning still in velvet. 
Once the first local buck rubs his velvet off he owns the feed pen and that area. 
The bucks are no longer equal. The hard horn buck gets aggressive and the outcast move to another location. Once they all go hard horn I see them move back to the area they had been seen for years. Usually water makes them move to new areas IMO more so during antler growing season. Just my opinion. 
Deer drink water before they eat protein as much as after I think.

Thanks again for all the replies fellas. 
I should have another hunt video from this season ready to post tomorrow. 
I think he is doing my dads video of his 204 with a crossbow.
I can't wait to see it my self. We had the guys from Trained Assassins there that week and it was a blast. 
Brett


----------



## Whitebassfisher

I have an opinion on the difference between the Holden pasture vs many other large South Texas ranches. The hunters on the Holden pasture are primarily motivated by the magnificence of antlers, and deer in general. Many other other ranches are primarily motivated by money. There is nothing wrong with being motivated by money, we all have a living to make and deer hunting is a big business. But if you are not being driven by money, you can sit back and let time and nature take over.

Many deer hunting ranches are like any other ranch. An animal is born, no matter what the species. It reaches a certain age and size and is harvested. There is a certain age for a chicken, a pig, a cow or a buck where the return on investment is at a premium. Feeding it or allowing it to live beyond that age means reaching a point of diminishing returns.

Since the Holden pasture is not as worried about money and reaching diminishing returns on some bucks, food and time allow some of the other bucks to reach _amazing_ levels.


----------



## broadonrod

Whitebassfisher said:


> I have an opinion on the difference between the Holden pasture vs many other large South Texas ranches. The hunters on the Holden pasture are primarily motivated by the magnificence of antlers, and deer in general. Many other other ranches are primarily motivated by money. There is nothing wrong with being motivated by money, we all have a living to make and deer hunting is a big business. But if you are not being driven by money, you can sit back and let time and nature take over.
> 
> Many deer hunting ranches are like any other ranch. An animal is born, no matter what the species. It reaches a certain age and size and is harvested. There is a certain age for a chicken, a pig, a cow or a buck where the return on investment is at a premium. Feeding it or allowing it to live beyond that age means reaching a point of diminishing returns.
> 
> Since the Holden pasture is not as worried about money and reaching diminishing returns on some bucks, food and time allow some of the other bucks to reach _amazing_ levels.


With out question our feed bill is not cheap. The land owner is about as fair a man as we could ask for. He keeps our lease price fair with the market not penalized us for our progress growing good deer. With that being said we have decided to keep low numbers of members giving our hunters more opportunity to take a big deer. Less hunters per acre equals more cost per person. It is an expensive ranch but then again none of us could afford to buy such a large piece of property. We feel fortunate to have such an incredible large ranch to hunt. It is a dream come true for all of us. It would also be very hard for us to accomplish or goals on a small low fence ranch with smaller borders and traveling deer. Many of our deer never travel across our property boundaries and almost all of our good deer live in the heart of the ranch do to the age bracket we have structured in that area not sharing management plans with our neighbors. I could just imagine what our deer would do if we fenced the ranch off and feed like we do on this plan. 
My hunters enjoy watching deer as much or more than killing them. That is one of the biggest keys to our success. 
We enjoy the hunt and none of my members feel like they have to kill a deer just because they spent money. 
We look at it like this. 
We get to hunt a big deer on a very large incredible ranch for around 120 days. We get to use this property for 12 months a year with the chance at shooting a giant free range whitetail for 4 months a year for what we spend. We look at it like this... We arnt buying a deer we are getting to use the owners property to hunt rabbits, dove, pigs, Javalina, coyotes, bobcat, mountain lion, deer ect. Not to mention the fishing. We also get to spend time with family, friends and clients with huge boundaries. It's pretty special if you see it like this but most hunters don't. I hear it all the time. I'm not spending that on a deer. Then I look at the hundred of thousands of acres purchased each year with the sole intention of growing deer. We pay for this entire lease as a group and are fortunate enough to afford it. It's more like a long 4 month family vacation with good friends along on every trip. 
I will say again we spare no expense trying to make our deer big but all of our members do it with a smile because the accomplishment in that alone is our end goal and makes it so fun.
Managing the ranch year round is fun in its self. To many people forget why they do what they do. Every time we fill a feeder our build a new feed pen we all talk, text and carry on about how it is fixing to grow more big deer. Each time we catch a coyote it's a hi five around the fire thinking we just saved a fawn that may become a monster buck. There is so much more to it than just paying a lot of money to kill a deer. 
Our group of hunters as a team makes our place what it is. If we had a die off we would work as a team to rebuild without skipping a beat. If we could build a better feed that cost more we would feed it. Our place is not what many picture so to speak. It's an old school deer lease in so many ways. Just fewer hunters and a big feed bill but it is what we love so the expense of doing it is all worth while to us. A perfect example is my wife has not taken a deer in 2 seasons and my daughter has not pulled the trigger on more than a cull in 5 years. They have 4 stands on the ranch. I hunted my last 3 trophy deer a total of 114 hunts combined to get on them with a bow. I was within a day or 2 of throwing in the towel this year honestly . No matter what it cost if the camp and the hunt it's self isn't fun it's not worth it. It's not really all about cost and getting a deer. The deer is just a bonus.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Sorry if I came across wrong. Yes, I believe you have many factors motivating you, family time as an important example. My point was that you are not doing this just as a money making venture, which some ranches do. I respect what you do, it is fascinating.


----------



## broadonrod

Whitebassfisher said:


> Sorry if I came across wrong. Yes, I believe you have many factors motivating you, family time as an important example. My point was that you are not doing this just as a money making venture, which some ranches do. I respect what you do, it is fascinating.


 Didn't take it wrong at all but took the opportunity to explain how our program is successful. It does take money to feed like we feed and to hunt low acreage per person like we do. That is a big part of our program.

I appreciate the reply, once deer season is over I miss it LOL. Should have a video up soon I am headed to the office and I think they are finishing it up now .


----------



## pacontender

Brett was generous enough to have me down just after Thanksgiving. After a short time riding around, his drive and determination were evident in everything he talked about from family, deer, fishing and business. I think a huge part of the success he has in growing big deer is never accepting an end result. He always thinks there is room for improvement in his program. 

I sat for two hunts and saw some incredible bucks. The whole group that was there made it feel like I had been a friend for life. Those guys showed the same drive for growing big bucks that Brett does. I enjoyed sitting by the fire, eating good food, watching deer videos and meeting new friends. The camp is nice, set up well, clean and comfortable.

As nice as our place is, I feel it takes away from the true feel of a deer camp. The wives and kids like it though.


----------



## broadonrod

pacontender said:


> Brett was generous enough to have me down just after Thanksgiving. After a short time riding around, his drive and determination were evident in everything he talked about from family, deer, fishing and business. I think a huge part of the success he has in growing big deer is never accepting an end result. He always thinks there is room for improvement in his program.
> 
> I sat for two hunts and saw some incredible bucks. The whole group that was there made it feel like I had been a friend for life. Those guys showed the same drive for growing big bucks that Brett does. I enjoyed sitting by the fire, eating good food, watching deer videos and meeting new friends. The camp is nice, set up well, clean and comfortable.
> 
> As nice as our place is, I feel it takes away from the true feel of a deer camp. The wives and kids like it though.


Thanks! It was really nice getting to see your ranch! That is one of the most beautiful spreads I have ever seen in my life. Thank you for the kind words and I am super glad to have met you. 
I live that deer stand too! I already showed the picture to John. I'll bet he has one next year lol.


----------



## wonkdog

broadonrod said:


> I have learned that with supplement feed every deer is different when it comes to toothing them.
> I can't tooth a deer on our ranch at least I don't honestly believe I could accurately tooth a deer. We have some super old bucks that loose all of their teeth, even the front teeth completely.
> We have some that blow our minds that we know are very old. For example we have taken bucks we watched for 6-7 years and know they are at least 10 years old that have a good set of teeth I would say some of them look 7ish on the jaw.
> It's kinda strange compared to what you read. I have no faith in toothing a deer at the cleaning rack. Basically sine show the age and done don't. The only deer we mention age on in our post are bucks we feel sure about over years of photos and videos. I'm lucky to have a group of hunters that help with keeping track of these old bucks.
> Each buck now we know on a regular basis is placed into a folder with his picture and the year it was taken. We have bucks that look 5-6 years old that we have documented for 5-7 years which makes them 8-10 years old usually.
> We try to keep up with 2-3 year olds but many times we don't get them documented until 4 years old.
> My opinion on aging deer can't be done by toothing them on our ranch with the heavy feed program.
> 
> As far as pictures of the jaws... I don't think I have any on hand. Next season I will try and make a point to show the jaws of our bucks and give the age on the ones we feel we are pretty sure on.
> I do think the older bucks depend on the feed much more than the younger bucks.
> I have told hunters for the past 5 years in many conversations I believe our bucks live in our feed. When I came up with the DD blend that was my intentions. I wanted them to eat as much of the protein as I could get them to eat. The components in this feed IMO make our bucks bigger than native brush.
> I have said for the past 5 years since switching to our feed blends I believe our bucks are eating 75% of our supplement feed and 25% natural brush on a date basis.. That is why I think we are seeing the progress in our bucks. . I think rains help on under fed ranches. We see our best deer with less rainfall and more protein consumption. The old bucks really hit it in drought years. Our younger bucks raised eating protein are also showing much better antler growth over the past few years.
> Back to old bucks. We do see bucks fail. Every year we have failures and disappointments. Some we think will be great turn into turds. Some we thought should have been culled the year before turn into Giants. I can't figure it out. But what I have figured out is I used to cull the wrong bucks and I do my best to spread that word to hunters that are curious about what I have learned about that. Our plan is against everything I have ever read. Not all bucks make trophies no matter how old they get but many will suprise you when given the opportunity and a strong supplemental feed. Even with cheaper feeds we saw progress in the past but I felt it was more just to keep them alive. Since we started blending DD mixtures on our place a lot has changed and it has taught us a lot.
> 
> We only feel we know about 1/2 of our bucks on the ranch maybe 2/3. . For example the last week of season we counted 14 new bucks not recognized from the entire season of video. Trail cameras would help there but we only run a few per year. Usually on a station we have already found a buck to hunt. With the Double Down stuff going on we ran a few more cameras this year than we have in the past. The old bucks will move as younger more cocky bucks frequent the feed stations. That is another reason we have so many stations. Spread out the old timers and take some stress off of them.
> 
> Sorry for the long response I answered a couple of PMs and emails here on your post as well.
> 
> One more answer IMO to an email.
> why do you see bucks in velvet eating at the protein feeder and then they disappear each year.
> My opinion from watching over the years is...
> While in velvet the bucks are all equal. One may be dominate but still pretty equal while his head is soft. Meaning still in velvet.
> Once the first local buck rubs his velvet off he owns the feed pen and that area.
> The bucks are no longer equal. The hard horn buck gets aggressive and the outcast move to another location. Once they all go hard horn I see them move back to the area they had been seen for years. Usually water makes them move to new areas IMO more so during antler growing season. Just my opinion.
> Deer drink water before they eat protein as much as after I think.
> 
> Thanks again for all the replies fellas.
> I should have another hunt video from this season ready to post tomorrow.
> I think he is doing my dads video of his 204 with a crossbow.
> I can't wait to see it my self. We had the guys from Trained Assassins there that week and it was a blast.
> Brett


Thanks for the detailed feedback!

It seems like the more & more I read and experience myself on aging deer by teeth, it seems that this way of aging deer can be misleading, but was still curious to see what you had to say based on what you guys are seeing and experiencing. I guess just like people we're all different and same with deer.

I never thought about it that way, on when deer start to come out of velvet they can have more control at the feed station until others come out of velvet and are somewhat equal with hard horns.

Thanks again and already looking forward to watching next seasons posts!


----------



## Lagunaroy

broadonrod said:


> With out question our feed bill is not cheap. The land owner is about as fair a man as we could ask for. He keeps our lease price fair with the market not penalized us for our progress growing good deer. With that being said we have decided to keep low numbers of members giving our hunters more opportunity to take a big deer. Less hunters per acre equals more cost per person. It is an expensive ranch but then again none of us could afford to buy such a large piece of property. We feel fortunate to have such an incredible large ranch to hunt. It is a dream come true for all of us. It would also be very hard for us to accomplish or goals on a small low fence ranch with smaller borders and traveling deer. Many of our deer never travel across our property boundaries and almost all of our good deer live in the heart of the ranch do to the age bracket we have structured in that area not sharing management plans with our neighbors. I could just imagine what our deer would do if we fenced the ranch off and feed like we do on this plan.
> My hunters enjoy watching deer as much or more than killing them. That is one of the biggest keys to our success.
> We enjoy the hunt and none of my members feel like they have to kill a deer just because they spent money.
> We look at it like this.
> We get to hunt a big deer on a very large incredible ranch for around 120 days. We get to use this property for 12 months a year with the chance at shooting a giant free range whitetail for 4 months a year for what we spend. We look at it like this... We arnt buying a deer we are getting to use the owners property to hunt rabbits, dove, pigs, Javalina, coyotes, bobcat, mountain lion, deer ect. Not to mention the fishing. We also get to spend time with family, friends and clients with huge boundaries. It's pretty special if you see it like this but most hunters don't. I hear it all the time. I'm not spending that on a deer. Then I look at the hundred of thousands of acres purchased each year with the sole intention of growing deer. We pay for this entire lease as a group and are fortunate enough to afford it. It's more like a long 4 month family vacation with good friends along on every trip.
> I will say again we spare no expense trying to make our deer big but all of our members do it with a smile because the accomplishment in that alone is our end goal and makes it so fun.
> Managing the ranch year round is fun in its self. To many people forget why they do what they do. Every time we fill a feeder our build a new feed pen we all talk, text and carry on about how it is fixing to grow more big deer. Each time we catch a coyote it's a hi five around the fire thinking we just saved a fawn that may become a monster buck. There is so much more to it than just paying a lot of money to kill a deer.
> Our group of hunters as a team makes our place what it is. If we had a die off we would work as a team to rebuild without skipping a beat. If we could build a better feed that cost more we would feed it. Our place is not what many picture so to speak. It's an old school deer lease in so many ways. Just fewer hunters and a big feed bill but it is what we love so the expense of doing it is all worth while to us. A perfect example is my wife has not taken a deer in 2 seasons and my daughter has not pulled the trigger on more than a cull in 5 years. They have 4 stands on the ranch. I hunted my last 3 trophy deer a total of 114 hunts combined to get on them with a bow. I was within a day or 2 of throwing in the towel this year honestly . No matter what it cost if the camp and the hunt it's self isn't fun it's not worth it. It's not really all about cost and getting a deer. The deer is just a bonus.


Ya know, sometimes it is easy to be succesful using your own ruler (shamelessy stolen).

You have pretty much stated said, "pay our price, kill a big deer". Now, those are your words, not mine.

So be it, my problem is not with that approach, I'm all for Capitalism.

Now, where I do have a problem is your repeated statements of "our deer".

If you are on a low fence ranch, you don't own the deer, admittingly I think you meant "our ranch deer".

Now, I will stand by my earlier posts, deer are like race horses, more money equals bigger deer and faster horses. Well, except for the horses I bet on.


----------



## broadonrod

There is a few million acres around Texas you can hunt. So thank goodness your not stuck hunting with us and we don't have to hunt with you.


----------



## Lagunaroy

broadonrod said:


> There is a few million acres around Texas you can hunt. So thank goodness your not stuck hunting with us and we don't have to hunt with you.


As expected, but I do agree with your conclusion.


----------



## Cynoscion

wonkdog said:


> Thanks for the detailed feedback!
> 
> It seems like the more & more I read and experience myself on aging deer by teeth, it seems that this way of aging deer can be misleading, but was still curious to see what you had to say based on what you guys are seeing and experiencing. I guess just like people we're all different and same with deer.
> 
> I never thought about it that way, on when deer start to come out of velvet they can have more control at the feed station until others come out of velvet and are somewhat equal with hard horns.
> 
> Thanks again and already looking forward to watching next seasons posts!


The tooth wear and replacement aging technique (TWR) or "toothing" as it was called above has been proven through research to be about 50% accurate at best. The original research showing its effectiveness is very dated and the project was poorly designed. The most effective way to age deer by teeth is using the cemmentum annuli technique (CI). It has been shown to be upwards of 85% accurate. There are several labs around the country that specialize in this technique and it really isn't that expensive to send incisors in to get an 85% accurate age.

All that being said, we use TWR once the deer hits the ground and then send off incisors for CI. What we have found is that TWR usually underestimates the ages of our older deer by at least 1 year if not 2 or 3 years.


----------



## broadonrod

Cynoscion said:


> The tooth wear and replacement aging technique (TWR) or "toothing" as it was called above has been proven through research to be about 50% accurate at best. The original research showing its effectiveness is very dated and the project was poorly designed. The most effective way to age deer by teeth is using the cemmentum annuli technique (CI). It has been shown to be upwards of 85% accurate. There are several labs around the country that specialize in this technique and it really isn't that expensive to send incisors in to get an 85% accurate age.
> 
> All that being said, we use TWR once the deer hits the ground and then send off incisors for CI. What we have found is that TWR usually underestimates the ages of our older deer by at least 1 year if not 2 or 3 years.


This was my point exactly. I cant age deer on our place by their teeth. Send them in to the lab and they may be within 2-3 years which may be half the deers age. 
Another failure in uncountable previous write ups on deer and management practices over the years.

Our bucks also prob live their life eating 75% protein pellets and 25% natural brows even though the pellets are "supplement" feed. Been telling folks that for 5 years now. Makes a huge difference in tooth wear. It's also making them bigger and older. Just my opinion but still stuck in many minds is green years are more beneficial to deer. I see that differently as well. A good drought and a "lot" of good feed stacks on the inches just hard on fawn crop again my opinion.


----------



## broadonrod

This is a camp buck we are almost positive of his age. We have watched him for 7 seasons and pretty sure he was 4 years old the first year. 
If he progresses next year he will prob be taken. He could fail at 11 but who knows. It will be a good deer to show an examole of do to the documentation we have on him from our camp stand over the years.
Now he just has to make it through the offseason to 11 years old and not fail. If he fails in antler growth we will leave him again next year more than likely.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed Video*

Here is a video of my dad Don Holden at 80 years old taking a 204" buck this season out of our family pasture with a crossbow. This buck really surprised us he ended up having over 6" bases and super long main beams! 
It will also be in the Trained Assassins TV show this coming season on the Sportsman Channel. Thanks Miles and Joe for making the video!


----------



## Cynoscion

Congratulations to Mr. Holden.


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> Here is a video of my dad Don Holden at 80 years old taking a 204" buck this season out of our family pasture with a crossbow. This buck really surprised us he ended up having over 6" bases and super long main beams!
> It will also be in the Trained Assassins TV show this coming season on the Sportsman Channel. Thanks Miles and Joe for making the video!


What an awesome video. Congrats again to your dad. Truly a living legend in my mind. It was a very special season this year and I am looking forward to next season already. Thanks for sharing and can't wait to see the next one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10

broadonrod said:


> This is a camp buck we are almost positive of his age. We have watched him for 7 seasons and pretty sure he was 4 years old the first year.
> 
> If he progresses next year he will prob be taken. He could fail at 11 but who knows. It will be a good deer to show an examole of do to the documentation we have on him from our camp stand over the years.
> 
> Now he just has to make it through the offseason to 11 years old and not fail. If he fails in antler growth we will leave him again next year more than likely.


This is my second favorite deer on the ranch! Really looking forward to seeing how he progresses thru the spring and summer. October can not get here fast enough lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith

Truly amazing video! I'm jealous in the one aspect that I have never been able to sit with my dad and take a deer. After reading and watching this thread this past yr this is my new goal! I was fortunate enough to have him in the stand with me this ye when my daughter took her first deer, but we have never been able to hunt together to take a deer. What you have done is a great inspiration and reinstated what hunting is. It's not about the kill or how big the animal is, but the family aspect and comradely (that's misspelled!!) 
Thank you again and congratulations on an amazing season.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

As I watched the crossbow out the window, it didn't look like your Dad was allowing enough room for the limbs of the bow to move!


----------



## Rafter3

Whitebassfisher said:


> As I watched the crossbow out the window, it didn't look like your Dad was allowing enough room for the limbs of the bow to move!


And your point is?


----------



## broadonrod

Whitebassfisher said:


> As I watched the crossbow out the window, it didn't look like your Dad was allowing enough room for the limbs of the bow to move!


It does look close but we did make sure it was set in a safe position when we first got in stand. He actually had quite a bit if room. More than it looks like. Those crossbows scare me in the stands period. Someone gets excited they could get hurt with one for sure.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks guys for the replies.


----------



## broadonrod

Midlandtxhunter said:


> And your point is?


What he is saying is if it would have hit that window it could have been ugly.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Whitebassfisher said:


> As I watched the crossbow out the window, it didn't look like your Dad was allowing enough room for the limbs of the bow to move!





Midlandtxhunter said:


> And your point is?


IMO, Murphy's law definitely applies to bow hunting. Obviously any man who has killed as many good bucks as that knows his stuff. But pictures and video are 2-D, not 3-D (no depth perception), so to me it looked like Murphy was about to take over. It was just an observation.


----------



## broadonrod

Ok here is an average middle aged buck. 
What do y'all think he scores just for fun.
I don't know the score other than my guess just curious what everyone gets on him. Beams look kinda short. Not to heavy. Nice 10 with one bad browtine. What do you think?


----------



## dbarham

120 ish


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

I'd say 130"


----------



## sotexhookset

I should probably ask what do you think he weighs first. Lol. 

Up to 190 then 135. One of your 240 lb toads then low 140's. His 3 and 4's are pretty nice.


----------



## sotexhookset

Duplicate post. Please delete.


----------



## Capt Joe

141


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redhunter84

I've got him at 136"

Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Guns 1971

I'm gonna say 138 but it's hard to judge from a picture although a very good picture. I really want to push him up to 143 but I don't think he's there yet from my calculations. 

That video from your dad's deer was awesomely awesome. That blood trail was one of the best that I have ever seen. What Broadhead was he using and was it sharpened before use? The only broadhead that I have used to produce a trail similar to that was the Grim Reaper.


----------



## Rafter3

broadonrod said:


> What he is saying is if it would have hit that window it could have been ugly.


Makes sense


----------



## DEXTER

120s


----------



## FFLack

Awesome video once again!! I would say that buck is in the mid 30's. thanks Brett and keep em coming.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

We are going through several old pictures and videos. 
That picture was from 3 seasons ago.
Here is that buck 2 seasons ago. You can see he didn't do very well and didn't add much. I'm guessing the hard rut may have been the reason. We were hoping he did better. But here he is from the next season :/. You can still see the dark spot in front of his left eye and the shirt left brow tine.
Earlier in the thread I mentioned look for characteristics that make deer easy to recognize year to year other than just their antlers but this one is easy even without the spot. Any guesses on score in this picture the following year? This is the best picture I have. It's off a video clip.


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

Looks a little bigger bit not much, I'd say low 140s


----------



## Redhunter84

Minimal difference from the year before. May have gained 5- 10".

Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


----------



## sotexhookset

He got to 150. Picked up at least 6" on mass alone and it's easier to see he's one of those big heavy dudes.


----------



## broadonrod

Ok 3 seasons ago first pics 2 seasons ago second pic.

Scar under and in front of left eye and
short matching left brow tine making it easy to recognize this 10 point buck year to year.
Recognizing bucks year after year is fun. It can also be an important part of learning about managing deer on lease or ranch.

Scores first year 120-140s
Scored second year 130s-150 were our guesses. I'm right in line with 
135-140 first year and150 second year my self on this buck. 
Here is the same buck this past season. 
Look at the scars on his face in the last pic compared to the first 2 years. Same deer?
































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

No doubt the same deer


----------



## Redhunter84

WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> No doubt the same deer


Absolutely!

Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


----------



## ivomec

Same deer!


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for the replies. 
This buck is one of those that did great. 
I wanted to have everyone else look at him from last year and the year before and score him so it's not me adding up the inches. This buck stacked them on this year. 
He is the buck my dad took this season in our last video. I'll post it again below.
I just wanted to show how an average buck can explode when given a chance. 
Not all bucks do this but some do. It reminds me each time I see it happen how much I don't know about management. It also reminds me of how many deer we have not given a full opportunity to show their true potential in the past. 
You never know what a buck will turn into. Opportunity is the best management practices of all IMO. 
This buck was almost taken out of the herd last year as a management deer. What a mistake that would have been. 
Again look at the 2 scares on his face and the browtines if there is any doubt. This buck has been watched for years at the same stand.


----------



## broadonrod

Same buck from the side.


----------



## DR_Smith

That is probably the most amazing progression I have seen! Great way of showing it because I never would have guessed that was the same deer. Another nice lesson on deer management and identification! Can't wait to start using these tequniques!
Do you have this on other deer? Maybe let us guess "who's deer it was"!?'v


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> That is probably the most amazing progression I have seen! Great way of showing it because I never would have guessed that was the same deer. Another nice lesson on deer management and identification! Can't wait to start using these tequniques!
> Do you have this on other deer? Maybe let us guess "who's deer it was"!?'v


 We have it on every deer we have killed some of the deer we have as much as seven years of footage. We have been going through the last two and three years for the last two weeks, five days a week .. We are putting them all together now there's a lot of people that don't believe some of the pictures we show them so we are identifying things to look for as I did in this one. It is not easy for somebody that doesn't hunt or have the hunters that put in the time mine do. We really enjoy trying to watch deer year-to-year and seeing the progress. I try to explain on a daily basis basically how much we don't know. We have taken a lot of deer that I have now learned I wish we wouldn't have. With the right nutrition an average buck with a decent frame can really surprise you. 
Not all of them do it we just don't know which ones are going to and which ones aren't. This is where our management plan works for us better than trying to figure out which deer is not going to be a good one if that makes sense. This book is a perfect example of why we call at five-year-old plus. This particular bucks GeForce or what saved him from being culled at five. We are almost positive this deer was eight years old but he could have been seven. The extreme jump he made is what got him whacked.

We learn more and more every year but with 5 to 6 people sitting in stand as many as 120 days a year we see some pretty neat stuff that we learned from each day.

This buck jumped from being a mainframe 10 The past few years to a 16 point this year. 
His beams exploded, his mass exploded 2 over 40", and as you can tell he grew a pile of kickers and became a mainframe 13 point.

What is puzzling is we did not have any rain May June and all the way through until the end of July. Many other ranches not far from us got rain we were dry as a cracker. 
Thanks for the reply. 
Brett


----------



## DR_Smith

I do recall you stating that several times about the footage and files of folders on all the deer you have. That just shows how much hard work and effort y'all put in to it! Once again thank you for what you have done and are doing! 
Now get on to the footage of your bow kill!!! Haha


----------



## S-3 ranch

Great footage, and program , out of the 100+ bucks on the chittum, how many popp from140/ 150 to 70-80 and 160,170 180 into 200+ per a year ? 2-3% of them or more or less


----------



## FFLack

Unbelievable what a little time and good feed can do for a deer. Never in a million years would I have thought a deer could gain that much over that amount of time. WOW!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

Seeing that makes you think differently about what you should cull and not. Not that that deer was an obvious cull but he was no more than an average buck. I've seen tons of deer like that get shot because guys say "that's all he's going to do". Well if he's dead that is all he's going to do. Not that every deer will explode but if you give more of them a chance with great feed and age you might get surprised every once in awhile. It's just something to think about before you pull the trigger on a 5,6,or7 year old 10 point that scores in the 140s. Look for reasons not to shoot, does that buck have any characteristics that might make him a trophy or does he have a genetic that I need more of on my ranch. Just my 2 cents, great buck


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for the reply is fellas! . Here is another three-year set of progression photos of a nice buck. 
This year he became very unique with a 5 x 6 frame, one fork and five total brow tines making him 15 points. His bases probably exceed 6 1/2" this year with over 40" of mass. 
This is how we like to see young bucks progress but not all of them do it. 
Last three years.















I

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swampus

speechless......
just Dang
and more Dang.


----------



## broadonrod

Swampus said:


> speechless......
> just Dang
> and more Dang.


Thanks!!!


----------



## FFLack

Amazing!! Brett you have officially thrown my cull theory out the window!! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tannerb80

Brett, I'm curious as to what your best guess is to how many acres you have per deer. I think at our place we are at about a deer per 20 acres (which biologists says is a little high). Every biologist I've encountered, and wanna be biologist, always harps on reducing the number of deer. This thought always makes me cringe, especially seeing what yall are doing. With supplemental feeding I think the more deer you have, within reason, the more chances you have at producing big bucks. Yet the first thing out of every biologists mouth is to reduce the population to grow big bucks. My number one argument is these guys have been following the same generic plans for 30 years and where are the results?? Then you have a place like yall allowing the numbers to increase, allowing age to increase, and allowing "culls" to have a chance. Its obvious to see who's producing better results. Anyways, I know you don't know for certain, but what would your deer per acre guess be?


----------



## broadonrod

FFLack said:


> Amazing!! Brett you have officially thrown my cull theory out the window!! Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They don't all make what we want but more do than don't..

Thanks!


----------



## broadonrod

tblaker said:


> Brett, I'm curious as to what your best guess is to how many acres you have per deer. I think at our place we are at about a deer per 20 acres (which biologists says is a little high). Every biologist I've encountered, and wanna be biologist, always harps on reducing the number of deer. This thought always makes me cringe, especially seeing what yall are doing. With supplemental feeding I think the more deer you have, within reason, the more chances you have at producing big bucks. Yet the first thing out of every biologists mouth is to reduce the population to grow big bucks. My number one argument is these guys have been following the same generic plans for 30 years and where are the results?? Then you have a place like yall allowing the numbers to increase, allowing age to increase, and allowing "culls" to have a chance. Its obvious to see who's producing better results. Anyways, I know you don't know for certain, but what would your deer per acre guess be?


Our place has different numbers of deer in different areas of the ranch do to different management plans with neighboring ranches. 
We communicate with neighbors and have different plans in place. 
The bordering areas of the ranch have much lower deer numbers than the heart of the ranch. On one side we may see 10-15 deer a sitting. On the other side we may see the same. In the center we may see 50-60 deer per sitting and as many as 100. Our bordering ranches are good neighbors hunting big deer with more of a low number thing going on. We like to leave our deer to at least 5 years old before we make any decision on them. We shoot does rotating 3 pastures every 3 years if we can. We have taken quite a few the past 2 years just because of the huge fawn crops we have had for 3 years in a row. Quite a few to us is 70 this year. Our goal was a little higher but the bucks started breeding so we stopped shooting. Long story short on bordering areas we prob have a deer per 10 acres. The back of the ranch and center have about a deer per 4-5 acres If I had to guess. Some of our areas that were low in numbers are coming back now. 
We are seeing a few more deer on the rim than we did a couple of years ago. Like I said earlier great fawn crops are helping the slower areas. 
I like the numbers. It's not cheap to feed them but it is fun. 
The only thing I see I don't like about the numbers we carry is the rut. 
What I mean here is.. With less does and less bucks the rut doesn't drag out as long and the deer don't get do run down in my opinion. 
Our deer rut to long.. Instead of a few weeks or a month I see deer breeding starting usually Thsnksgiving weekend well into Febuary. Jimmie sent me a video yesterday of a big buck with a doe in camp.

More deer, more rut, more feed, more fighting and injury = several failures the following season. Most bucks that fall at 7 years old in my opinion "while being supplement fed" is usually do to a hard rut and injury IMO. Injured in December is much easier to recover from during antler growth periods than a deer injured and still run down in Febuary or March. 
The ages we leave our bucks requires full time year round feeding. The numbers we leave on the ranch requires the same. It makes it expensive but the behifits of this program are working for us. 
I would say half or more of our trophies each year would be culled on most ranches at 3-5 years old. I would have culled them on the last ranches I hunted. 
Seeing what we have seen on this ranch I have learned a lot and still learning. We pass deer each year with high expectations that fail us but so many deer we don't expect to become trophies explode. The ones that fail and were great bucks stay alive and become breeders. The ones that explode get taken. We leave so many deer at old ages that have failed just knowing they used to be a good deer. Shooting doe fawns I still don't get. They could be your only genetics left alive of your best deer. I can't figure that part out about many plans but people tell me they are recommended to do it all the time. 
We target our oldest does. All of our deer old and young seen healthy but it's still pretty easy to pick out an old 10 year old doe. Rotating the old ones out. Very old... And leaving the new I feel has drastically improved our herd.
We try and not shoot does with buck fawns if we can. We don't shoot any spikes. 
We leave ancient bucks that are super ugly if we know they were good deer before just to breed. They make what they were not what they are today. 
With the high numbers we leave it makes more chances at a trophy and makes it more fun in the stands. Just my opinion. I think most management plans were written more for land owners trying to grow a few monster bucks to satisfy one or two peoples a year. On a deer lease with multiple hunters and multipke opinions on what a trophy deer is more numbers seem to work. We have hunters that want wide no matter the tine length or score. Then we have hunters that want tall typicals with no trash... Then some that just likum trashy ..

Really I get compliments on our plan each year by lots of folks. Honestly we are doing nothing more than giving "more" deer opportunity. 
Opportunity and lots of deer are all we are doing its not really much of a plan it's more restraint by my lease members. I used to beg hunters not to shoot certain deer trying to build this ranch. Now I'm begging them to shoot and they won't do it. That's hard to find.. Again this year we left bigger bucks than we took off do to age. I tried to get one if my hunters to shoot a giant this year he refused and took a 172" deer. That is hard to find and a huge part of the build but once again that hunter leaving 5 deer at his stand bigger than the older buck he took is just opportunity.

I hope this book turns out ok I'm not proof read it .

Thanks for the replies again everyone.


----------



## tannerb80

Thank you for the response. Its a lot to take in but its obvious yall are innovating deer management practices. On our lease I keep stressing on leaving deer that are questionable and not taking any deer at all that are under 5 years old. It makes it really difficult but I think yall have proven a lot with what yall are doing. I have never heard of or seen results like yall are producing. Sure just about any place can produce a 170+ every couple years, but not in the numbers and consistency yall are. I love what yall are doing and I'm glad I'm able to witness it. I believe your group is going to change the management practices of the future, if people are willing to open their eyes.


----------



## broadonrod

tblaker said:


> Thank you for the response. Its a lot to take in but its obvious yall are innovating deer management practices. On our lease I keep stressing on leaving deer that are questionable and not taking any deer at all that are under 5 years old. It makes it really difficult but I think yall have proven a lot with what yall are doing. I have never heard of or seen results like yall are producing. Sure just about any place can produce a 170+ every couple years, but not in the numbers and consistency yall are. I love what yall are doing and I'm glad I'm able to witness it. I believe your group is going to change the management practices of the future, if people are willing to open their eyes.


Thanks again for the kind words.

Keeping track of as many deer as possible over the years watching them progress has taught us a lot. 
I take as many pictures of young deer as I do old. 
Here are 2 pictures of young 8 points I have on the watch list for this blind. They have both progressed very well. 
These bucks both live at the same stand and have been easy to recognize and keep track of.

One thing we do that would be very easy for hunters with only one or two stands is take pictures of every buck and keep track. It's a little tougher for me do to the fact only 4-5 of us in my group try and keep track of the entire ranch off everyone's video but it is easy for one hunter at a stand or 2 to keep up.

You can learn a lot by just storing the photos year by year on your cell phone. It can really suprise you how easy it becomes to recognize these deer and see the progress. It has taught me I can't age deer very well on the hoof I will say that lol. 
Some deer age much differently than others. Following young bucks you know are 2-3 years old with photos makes it easier to age them. We have 4-5 year olds that look 6-7 we have 7-9 year olds that look 5-6 it can be very hard when deer are very healthy and fat. 
If a hunter only has one blind on a lease and keeps track it can really be fun and help on learning age to an extent. At least you feel you know the age of your regular bucks in your location.

Here are 2 different youngsters I have kept up with. I will post their pictures later today of their progress this year.


----------



## broadonrod

Here is one of the bucks. 
Top picture 2 years ago 2 years old 8 points .
Bottom picture this year 4 years old 12 points. I'll post the other buck later.
He is stacking on some mass.


----------



## Captn C

WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> Seeing that makes you think differently about what you should cull and not...........It's just something to think about before you pull the trigger on a 5,6,or7 year old 10 point that scores in the 140s.


I'm pretty sure you're feeding DD too...Right? And own your property?

The problem I have with seeing post like yours...is some guy who is not feeding enough food to carry the deer herd if they were living on a pure dirt field.

What most guys are doing, sporadic or seasonal feeding will never see a 7yo deer pop because the bulk of their (that deer) food come naturally. It is not obvious to everyone when a deer looses his teeth the antlers fail as well and most wild deer will never see 8 or 9 years of age.

I've read many of your posts and i'm sure you know that, but I'd hate to see a guy who is feeding corn 90% of the time and a fraction of the high protein feed he would need to, to carry a deer beyond his natural life span...waste his time passing on deer that die of old age like most deer would at 8 or 9 year of age waiting on something that will never happen.

Bret's got it going but the cost is huge...in time and money!

I can't wait to see what happens next year...I'm as excited as the next guys to see what they can grow, but I also know the reality of life on the average lease.


----------



## broadonrod

Captn C said:


> I'm pretty sure you're feeding DD too...Right?
> 
> The problem I have with seeing post like yours...is some guy who is not feeding enough food to carry the deer herd if they were living on a pure dirt field.
> 
> What most guys are doing, sporadic or seasonal feeding will never see a 7yo deer pop because the bulk of their (that deer) food come naturally. It is not obvious to everyone when a deer looses his teeth the antlers fail as well and most wild deer will never see 8 or 9 years of age.
> 
> I've read many of your posts and i'm sure you know that, but I'd hate to see a guy who is feeding corn 90% of the time and a fraction of the high protein feed he would need to, to carry a deer beyond his natural life span...waste his time passing on deer that die of old age like most deer would at 8 or 9 year of age waiting on something that will never happen.
> 
> Bret's got it going but the cost is huge...in time and money!
> 
> I can't wait to see what happens next year...I'm as excited as the next guys to see what they can grow, but I also know the reality of life on the average lease.


I think it all depends on how much efforts, time and money someone wants to put into their management plan. 
I like this post, it is exactly why even on our Facebook so many post read feed year round. I talk to people on a daily basis and explain to them this is not going to make giant feeding a few bags a year you need to pore it to them. When I had Double Down built it wasn't made to sell. It was strickly forciurcranch. I just wanted more in the feed and planned on feeding it year round. 
It's kind of like anything else the more effort you put in the better your turnout is at the end. Lots of people are buying small quantities now just to suck their deer in. Some guys feed 3 months, some 6-9 months. I have friends feeding nine months and they are seeing results but I continuously explain to him feeding your round is what we do for best results. 
Feed was definitely not made with the intentions to save money. Pulling out all the cheap fillers and fibers which are basically nothing, wheat mids, Soy bean byproducts, rices hulls ect. do nothing in my opinion other than fill the Deer up. 
This is why we went to almost 1000 pounds of cotton seed and peanuts per ton with around 150 pounds of minerals added to that per ton. If you look or ask other competitors "name brand feeds" most will probably tell you they even use grain byproducts.. DD uses whole grain. Nothing cheap about making the custom feed blend. I am very surprised that we have been able to get it down to around 11 bucks at the mill. When I had it made for me it was costing close to $20 a bag to get it into my feeders. 
I hear people calling it a magic been, miracle food and other things. If they just took the time to read what we say about the feed and not here say or email me they get the story. 
I will tell you this... If I didn't think this was the best feed available I would not be feeding it to our deer. It just needs to be done right.

We use it to grow big deer number 1 and our deer love it so much we add stations to keep them in our ranch. 
Deer do get better at older ages being supplement fed. A trophy should be judged by the area it is in. Some areas our customers are seeing the best results they have ever seen feeding it but yet their best year or in the 150s now. I guy just sent me some pictures that had been on a lease for years and their best deer was 142. They sent pictures and passed two deer in the 150s this year feeding this feed 9 months. That makes it pretty happy with the product even an area is a 150 is a giant. Particular ranch has gone to a year around feeding as of now he said. 
once again the more time effort and money you put in to raising trophy Whitetail the better the results should be. The hard part is keeping your finger off the trigger in my opinion.

Thanks for the post I like post like this and I enjoy answering them even though you ask Jimmy LOL


----------



## broadonrod

Here is the photo of the other Buck I posted above. 
First picture he is an eight point at three years old. The second picture he has a 10 point at five years old. 
This shows they are not all giants but it also shows a three-year-old 8 point doesn't stay an eight point IMO. 
This book will probably never be an extreme giant but he should make somebody happy in the next couple of years. He's also putting on some mass. 

I have a ton of these I can post if y'all like seeing them with two year spreads in age.


----------



## FFLack

Keep posting Brett. This is a great tool to show lease members the quality change in Bucks and benefits of feeding as much DD as you possibly can to achieve results. I've preached to lease members in the past that an eight most likely will not stay an eight with additional supplemental feeding. Thanks a million for sharing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captn C

Yes Bret...keeping the fingers off the trigger is tough on most places, but I could see it would be pretty easy on your place. And to not cull anything until you've got a good handle on what he will look like.

One thing that getting them on high protein feed at a younger age is you can reduce tooth wear, which will allow them to live longer...it's all a cause and effect!

As I've said many times. It's what goes in there mouth that counts! If they are not getting enough food, you have to either reduce the numbers or feed them as much as they can hold!

Congrats on another great year! Can wait to what "POPS" next year!


----------



## Captn C

Yes Bret...keeping the fingers off the trigger is tough on most places, but I could see it would be pretty easy on your place. And to not cull anything until you've got a good handle on what he will look like.

One thing that getting them on high protein feed at a younger age is you can reduce tooth wear, which will allow them to live longer...it's all a cause and effect!

As I've said many times. It's what goes in there mouth that counts! If they are not getting enough food, you have to either reduce the numbers or feed them as much as they can hold!

Congrats on another great year! Can wait to what "POPS" next year!


----------



## B&C

You're certainly a forward thinker in growing big deer and have one of the best low fence herds in the world. You've really put a lot of effort into adding water stations this year. What other things are you doing to take the next step and continue setting the pace growing giants?

We still have some small gaps in our program but our limitations are financial and hope to address them at some point in the future.


----------



## old 37

The problem is that most of us hunters have at most a couple of thousand acres we lease year to year and no control of the future OR the neighbors. Brett does it right but he has an owner who will work with him and a lot of acreage to protect his efforts. Just not a doable thing for most of us but I applaud his efforts and love reading his thread.


----------



## B&C

Captn C said:


> Yes Bret...keeping the fingers off the trigger is tough on most places, but I could see it would be pretty easy on your place. And to not cull anything until you've got a good handle on what he will look like.
> 
> One thing that getting them on high protein feed at a younger age is you can reduce tooth wear, which will allow them to live longer...it's all a cause and effect!
> 
> As I've said many times. It's what goes in there mouth that counts! If they are not getting enough food, you have to either reduce the numbers or feed them as much as they can hold!
> 
> Congrats on another great year! Can wait to what "POPS" next year!


It's a real challenge to find a lease group that is willing to drop their hard earned money (12-20+K per year) for the "opportunity" to be on a lease like this. It takes years to build up a herd to have a sustainable harvest of the right age and quality every yr.

Our goal is 1/2 our lease members have the opportunity at a harvestable trophy every year. I expect to exceed that next year, question the 2018 season, and be steady state after that.

Patience, time and money..... it's not for the faint of heart!


----------



## Big Guns 1971

The progression photos and how you identify certain bucks with scars was a great read. It's really interesting when you tell how y'all let good deer walk to produce giant deer. I bet it's hard to let a giant deer walk thinking he will be better the next year and then he falls flat on his face. After one falls do you see them pick back up in a year or two or do they just stay mediocre?


----------



## broadonrod

older 37 said:


> The problem is that most of us hunters have at most a couple of thousand acres we lease year to year and no control of the future OR the neighbors. Brett does it right but he has an owner who will work with him and a lot of acreage to protect his efforts. Just not a doable thing for most of us but I applaud his efforts and love reading his thread.


This is very true. We have a great ranch owner and a lot if acres. The smaller the land the harder it is to keep them in to grow old. Our age bracket on our borders are not even close the middle or back of the ranch. One border is very good the other 2 are also good but do target younger bucks just not quite to what we are trying to do. Still good neighbors. 
In the very back of the ranch we have 3 miles of fence on 3 sides and open for about 4 miles. Our biggest 3 deer have come out of the center pasture in the center of the ranch which is 100% low fence but the back is still more protected. If I owned a smaller ranch I would prob. High fence it my self.. It's very frustrating to let deer get as old as we do and lose one 2 years before we would take it. Our management plan is much different than others but that doesn't make the other wrong just different. That's the sacrifice of low fence. 
2000 acres can raise some big deer but getting them to stay in your land or lease for 9 years would be tough!

Great post to bring up here.


----------



## broadonrod

FFLack said:


> Keep posting Brett. This is a great tool to show lease members the quality change in Bucks and benefits of feeding as much DD as you possibly can to achieve results. I've preached to lease members in the past that an eight most likely will not stay an eight with additional supplemental feeding. Thanks a million for sharing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! I really enjoy this forum and sharing with everyone. If I can help and share one thing that helps another hunter or fisherman I really enjoy that. I also enjoy sharing the pictures here. Very nice folks with lots of very kind replies. 
Thank you again. 
Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Captn C said:


> Yes Bret...keeping the fingers off the trigger is tough on most places, but I could see it would be pretty easy on your place. And to not cull anything until you've got a good handle on what he will look like.
> 
> One thing that getting them on high protein feed at a younger age is you can reduce tooth wear, which will allow them to live longer...it's all a cause and effect!
> 
> As I've said many times. It's what goes in there mouth that counts! If they are not getting enough food, you have to either reduce the numbers or feed them as much as they can hold!
> 
> Congrats on another great year! Can wait to what "POPS" next year!


Thanks... Finding a good group of lease members can be harder than raising big deer. My group has made it very easy. It's more like a team. I also agree getting the young bucks started on the feed early is really showing strong for us. Our young bucks are like crackheads on this feed lol. That is a great point you made about getting them started young and tooth wear. Great point.


----------



## broadonrod

Big Guns 1971 said:


> The progression photos and how you identify certain bucks with scars was a great read. It's really interesting when you tell how y'all let good deer walk to produce giant deer. I bet it's hard to let a giant deer walk thinking he will be better the next year and then he falls flat on his face. After one falls do you see them pick back up in a year or two or do they just stay mediocre?


Most of our big deer fail one or two years in a row them pop again at really old ages. Some do just as it's written and pop at 5-6 and fail at 7-8 never better than they were before. 
We see lots of good 5 and 6 year olds that pop each year the may fail at 7 and 8 and explode at 9. 
It's hard to say when a deer hits his prime in antler growth, some at 7 some at 8 and some at 10-11 even older. We see the full " potential " at 5-6 in most deer. If we fail by passing a 5-6 year old 200 and he doesn't pop back at 7,8 or 9 we would leave him even at 180-190 to 10 years old for example and keep hoping when he loses his teeth he sticks his head in the protein feeder and explodes. 
Either he does it again at 10-11 or dies of old age in many cases. We get a hi-five out of it and talk about how many little monsters he made and go on to the next one. At 11-12-13 we may take him out depending on his condition. It's really cool watching some of those old warriors at that age.

Many of our biggest bucks show their best racks after their teeth are flattened out or mostly gone. 
My opinion is they start living on our protein pellets and this happens. 
It definitely doesn't happen with every buck but when it does its very rewarding.
This buck I have posted before and we have seen it quite a bit over the past 5 years now. Done more and some less inches but a few really show the results. 
Usually it's the bucks that live at the feed station the most. I wish they all did this .


----------



## broadonrod

Here is the jaw of a buck we had years of footage of. I'm almost positive this buck was 11 years old. He could have been a year older. His teeth were in great shape for his age IMO. He order b would have died without year round supplement feed.


----------



## broadonrod

B&C said:


> You're certainly a forward thinker in growing big deer and have one of the best low fence herds in the world. You've really put a lot of effort into adding water stations this year. What other things are you doing to take the next step and continue setting the pace growing giants?
> 
> We still have some small gaps in our program but our limitations are financial and hope to address them at some point in the future.


From what little I have seen you are doing incredible incredible job over there! You are headed in the right direction for sure. I wouldn't be surprised to see a couple of Giants hit the ground from your place next year that top our bucks this year. I hope the DD is doing its job and a couple of those bucks your watching hit that 40" of mass with those big frames. Very impressive!

The water as you know is very important. Deer need water and they need it even more when feeding protein. 
We had 10 tanks on roughly 13800 acres. We just added 6 small tanks 20x40 to 50x100' around feed locations. Mostly to keep our deer from traveling but again as another water source. We also added several more water stations to feed pins. They are 300-1000 gallon tanks with a line and float system running water inside the feed stations. I think that was a big improvement last year. Jimmie and Matt worked very hard getting those set up.

As I mentioned in an earlier post we have been trying something new, well 3 years now. It seems to be showing progress. I'm going to introduce that soon. After 3 years I'm feeling pretty confident it has been a major plus to our overall herd. Its a very simple idea I came up with and has been easy to get the deer started on it. Maybe the easiest thing we have tried and introduced yet. 
I'll post on that as soon as I get the info I need back from our nutritionist. It's so simple I can't believe we weren't doing 5 years back when we started mixing our feed blend. I hope to have it ready to share with everyone in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Rafter3

broadonrod said:


> From what little I have seen you are doing incredible incredible job over there! You are headed in the right direction for sure. I wouldn't be surprised to see a couple of Giants hit the ground from your place next year that top our bucks this year. I hope the DD is doing its job and a couple of those bucks your watching hit that 40" of mass with those big frames. Very impressive!
> 
> The water as you know is very important. Deer need water and they need it even more when feeding protein.
> We had 10 tanks on roughly 13800 acres. We just added 6 small tanks 20x40 to 50x100' around feed locations. Mostly to keep our deer from traveling but again as another water source. We also added several more water stations to feed pins. They are 300-1000 gallon tanks with a line and float system running water inside the feed stations. I think that was a big improvement last year. Jimmie and Matt worked very hard getting those set up.
> 
> As I mentioned in an earlier post we have been trying something new, well 3 years now. It seems to be showing progress. I'm going to introduce that soon. After 3 years I'm feeling pretty confident it has been a major plus to our overall herd. Its a very simple idea I came up with and has been easy to get the deer started on it. Maybe the easiest thing we have tried and introduced yet.
> I'll post on that as soon as I get the info I need back from our nutritionist. It's so simple I can't believe we weren't doing 5 years back when we started mixing our feed blend. I hope to have it ready to share with everyone in the next couple of weeks.


Can't wait to hear more about it Brett. Looks like there will be a Double Down dealer in Big Spring so I will be able to start feeding. I am exciting to see what it does for West Texas deer.


----------



## broadonrod

Midlandtxhunter said:


> Can't wait to hear more about it Brett. Looks like there will be a Double Down dealer in Big Spring so I will be able to start feeding. I am exciting to see what it does for West Texas deer.


Yes sir. Double Down is in 30 stores now I believe, 29 in Texas and 1 in Mexico. We are trying to get it to everyone asking. Slowly but surely we are getting there. I think there are 5-6 more stores in the works. Just added 4 new ones I think. 
Here is the dealer page you can click on to see the closest one to you. It has their contact info. As well. 
Thanks for the reply?

http://doubledowndeerfeed.com/dealers/


----------



## STXbowhunt

broadonrod said:


> Yes sir. Double Down is in 30 stores now I believe, 29 in Texas and 1 in Mexico. We are trying to get it to everyone asking. Slowly but surely we are getting there. I think there are 5-6 more stores in the works. Just added 4 new ones I think.
> 
> Here is the dealer page you can click on to see the closest one to you. It has their contact info. As well.
> 
> Thanks for the reply?
> 
> http://doubledowndeerfeed.com/dealers/


Have y'all talked to Freer Deer Camp yet?


----------



## Big Guns 1971

broadonrod said:


> From what little I have seen you are doing incredible incredible job over there! You are headed in the right direction for sure. I wouldn't be surprised to see a couple of Giants hit the ground from your place next year that top our bucks this year. I hope the DD is doing its job and a couple of those bucks your watching hit that 40" of mass with those big frames. Very impressive!
> 
> The water as you know is very important. Deer need water and they need it even more when feeding protein.
> We had 10 tanks on roughly 13800 acres. We just added 6 small tanks 20x40 to 50x100' around feed locations. Mostly to keep our deer from traveling but again as another water source. We also added several more water stations to feed pins. They are 300-1000 gallon tanks with a line and float system running water inside the feed stations. I think that was a big improvement last year. Jimmie and Matt worked very hard getting those set up.
> 
> As I mentioned in an earlier post we have been trying something new, well 3 years now. It seems to be showing progress. I'm going to introduce that soon. After 3 years I'm feeling pretty confident it has been a major plus to our overall herd. Its a very simple idea I came up with and has been easy to get the deer started on it. Maybe the easiest thing we have tried and introduced yet.
> I'll post on that as soon as I get the info I need back from our nutritionist. It's so simple I can't believe we weren't doing 5 years back when we started mixing our feed blend. I hope to have it ready to share with everyone in the next couple of weeks.


Come on Brother, another couple of weeks. You're killing us. I'm sure if you're doing it it's right or your deer wouldn't be as good as they are. How about a little hint. My deer need all of the help that they can get.

Another question... Do you think its beneficial to feed older small racked deer or just feed the younger deer until they mature. The reason I'm asking is because I had someone tell me that it's better to let the deer mature and then pour on the protein feed. It seems to me that it would be better to start them early and keep feeding until maturity. Their theory is that the deer's body would be mature so by feeding older deer more of the nutrients would go to the horn and not the body. I have always kept loose 12-12 minerals and salt blocks out year round and fed roasted soybeans and corn in wooden bulk cattle type feeders. They said to get feeders like you use and raise up the feed tube so smaller deer cannot reach it. It kind of made since to me. What do you think.


----------



## Spots and Dots

STXbowhunt said:


> Have y'all talked to Freer Deer Camp yet?


Muy Grande sells it. $15/sack as I recall.


----------



## broadonrod

Spots and Dots said:


> Muy Grande sells it. $15/sack as I recall.


Muy Grande is 13.75 a bag if you purchase it by the pallet.
It is 14.00 per bag individually. He only has 6 pallets left from this past weekend but is ordering more now. I just talked with them yesterday


----------



## broadonrod

Big Guns 1971 said:


> Come on Brother, another couple of weeks. You're killing us. I'm sure if you're doing it it's right or your deer wouldn't be as good as they are. How about a little hint. My deer need all of the help that they can get.
> 
> Another question... Do you think its beneficial to feed older small racked deer or just feed the younger deer until they mature. The reason I'm asking is because I had someone tell me that it's better to let the deer mature and then pour on the protein feed. It seems to me that it would be better to start them early and keep feeding until maturity. Their theory is that the deer's body would be mature so by feeding older deer more of the nutrients would go to the horn and not the body. I have always kept loose 12-12 minerals and salt blocks out year round and fed roasted soybeans and corn in wooden bulk cattle type feeders. They said to get feeders like you use and raise up the feed tube so smaller deer cannot reach it. It kind of made since to me. What do you think.


 On our place we just try to feed them all. If we have a deer with a small frame that we don't want to feed we call him out of the herd. We may just be a little more lenient than some others on what we don't cull and give them plenty of opportunity. Not all dear make giant that is for sure we have several deer that we leave and fee just to make bigger management deer for our families and guest. Our older deer eat more feed than the younger deer it seems but our newer younger generation is looking much better being raised on this feed. We have not changed our culling program other than I think we leave more bucks alivecnow than we used to. If a deer has character and showing indicators for kickers , drop tines, heavy mass we usually leave him for a long time. If he doesn't turn into a trophy he ends up making somebody happy in a couple of years. 
Basically we look for three reasons not to shoot a deer instead of one reason to take him out of the herd. 
Some of our management deer are taken out of the herd do too crowded areas. We may look at 15 bucks at one stand and decide two of them are the worst in the crowd so we take those two out. Different blinds and different parts of the ranch each year change and show different qualities of bucks if that makes sense. 
A blind that we may have considered the worst stand on the property this year may turn into the number one blind on the property next year. We see this every year on our place. I would just focus on feeding all of the deer all of the time and carefully remove the ones you don't want to feed.

Remember you have to judge a trophy by the area you're hunting in also. We are hunting in an area that has a history of very good genetics. So our trophies when we started this ranch were targetted at 160". We have progressed now to where everybody's expectations are much higher. But it is an area we can do this and we have enough property to do it as well. 
In certain areas a 130 inch deer may be a giant but if you move those 130 is up to 140 or 150 you were doing a great job just keep that in mind not all dear make 170 to 200 everywhere all the time. I do believe getting the young deer started on a supplement feed at young ages really helps the progress. Our deer i've been eating protein for 14 years. For the last five years they have been eating a better protein IMO. It really seems to be showing in our young bucks even though we don't call as much as we used to.

I have some more pictures of young buck progression I will post as soon as I can. Joe is going through thousands of them now.

Deer pictures being loaded on hard drive back up! 
Now that's a lot of pictures! Lol


----------



## broadonrod

STXbowhunt said:


> Have y'all talked to Freer Deer Camp yet?


I PMed you my number. I have talked to them in the past.


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Thanks for the reply it's helpful. You have so much knowledge to share that it's crazy. 
Have ya'll made any sausage yet? I really enjoyed the post's from the past where you showed the process.


----------



## Big Bone

Kinda off topic but was wandering what are the main types of brush y'all have on yalls ranch. What do you have more of or do you want to get rid of some or if y'all have any management plans for native browse. Do y'all have most of the brush on attached.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

Big Bone said:


> Kinda off topic but was wandering what are the main types of brush y'all have on yalls ranch. What do you have more of or do you want to get rid of some or if y'all have any management plans for native browse. Do y'all have most of the brush on attached.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We have prob have more mesquite, white brush, pair cactus and buffle grass than anything. Prob 1000 acres has a lot of Guajillo and prob a couple of thousand acres heavy sage and thick black brush. 
Our terrain changes a lot throughout the ranch.


----------



## broadonrod

Big Bone said:


> Kinda off topic but was wandering what are the main types of brush y'all have on yalls ranch. What do you have more of or do you want to get rid of some or if y'all have any management plans for native browse. Do y'all have most of the brush on attached.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We have prob have more mesquite, white brush, pair cactus and buffle grass than anything. Prob 1000 acres has a lot of Guajillo and prob a couple of thousand acres heavy sage and thick black brush.

Our terrain changes a lot throughout the ranch.

Last year we had no rain at our place May-end of July. Friends 20 miles Notth and South got hammered. It was a rough year on our place.. Super dry conditions. 
This year the 3 big rains that have hit down South so far all missed us. Not a drop! I sure hope we get some soon our deer are eating us out of the house!


----------



## B&C

Big Bone said:


> Kinda off topic but was wandering what are the main types of brush y'all have on yalls ranch. What do you have more of or do you want to get rid of some or if y'all have any management plans for native browse. Do y'all have most of the brush on attached.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A ranch very near the Holden Pasture is called the Catclaw for a reason.


----------



## Big Bone

broadonrod said:


> We have prob have more mesquite, white brush, pair cactus and buffle grass than anything. Prob 1000 acres has a lot of Guajillo and prob a couple of thousand acres heavy sage and thick black brush.
> 
> Our terrain changes a lot throughout the ranch.
> 
> Last year we had no rain at our place May-end of July. Friends 20 miles Notth and South got hammered. It was a rough year on our place.. Super dry conditions.
> This year the 3 big rains that have hit down South so far all missed us. Not a drop! I sure hope we get some soon our deer are eating us out of the house!


Thx for the reply
I sure do miss south Texas. Love that place. Y'all are doing it right and I'm excited to see what next year brings for y'all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Guns 1971

broadonrod said:


> We have prob have more mesquite, white brush, pair cactus and buffle grass than anything. Prob 1000 acres has a lot of Guajillo and prob a couple of thousand acres heavy sage and thick black brush.
> 
> Our terrain changes a lot throughout the ranch.
> 
> Last year we had no rain at our place May-end of July. Friends 20 miles Notth and South got hammered. It was a rough year on our place.. Super dry conditions.
> This year the 3 big rains that have hit down South so far all missed us. Not a drop! I sure hope we get some soon our deer are eating us out of the house!


That's the bad thing about dry years but that usually means this year's hunting season should be unbelievable. I know I couldn't afford to feed the number of animals that y'all feed every year. It's mind boggling just to think about the amount of feed that y'all use every year. I feed 5 cows and 7 Axis and I feel like I'm always at the feed store getting feed.

If it's not too much to ask, on a wet year versus a dry year how big of a difference is there in the amount of feed ate at any one feeder? I'm not trying to get into your personal business that's why I'm only asking about one feeder. You can answer how you like don't feel like i'm trying to be specific and I know every year there is a difference because deer move around and heat also is a factor to consider. Thanks for answering if you feel inclined to.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Brett, I had a question about water on your place. I believe you have dug tanks (ponds) to hold water. You have indicated the deer seem to drink more water if they are eating DD. It seems you have said you may have better antlers in dry years because the deer eat more DD and less native brush.

But, in the case of an extreme drought, do you transport water from wells in totes or other containers to get water to the deer if the tanks (ponds) dry up? Considering all the other work you have done there, it seems like not a tremendous amount more work to provide water if necessary in extreme droughts.


----------



## broadonrod

Big Bone said:


> Thx for the reply
> I sure do miss south Texas. Love that place. Y'all are doing it right and I'm excited to see what next year brings for y'all.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> Thanks!


----------



## broadonrod

Big Guns 1971 said:


> That's the bad thing about dry years but that usually means this year's hunting season should be unbelievable. I know I couldn't afford to feed the number of animals that y'all feed every year. It's mind boggling just to think about the amount of feed that y'all use every year. I feed 5 cows and 7 Axis and I feel like I'm always at the feed store getting feed.
> 
> If it's not too much to ask, on a wet year versus a dry year how big of a difference is there in the amount of feed ate at any one feeder? I'm not trying to get into your personal business that's why I'm only asking about one feeder. You can answer how you like don't feel like i'm trying to be specific and I know every year there is a difference because deer move around and heat also is a factor to consider. Thanks for answering if you feel inclined to.


It's really hard to say. I think the bucks on our place are eating more protein than brush. Prob 70/30 % protein over natural brush if I had to guess. 
Thats judging by Trail cam pictures, in the stand videos and looking at the stomach content from bucks harvested. It's all just a guess but judging by how many deer we have counted per feed station and how much they eat per month I would bet it's pretty accurate. 
I feel over the past 5 years the brush has almost become our herds "secondary" feed. 
The deer do tend to eat more feed on dry years when there is very little vegetation but it's usually a month to month difference depending on many factors and which months are dry.


----------



## broadonrod

Whitebassfisher said:


> Brett, I had a question about water on your place. I believe you have dug tanks (ponds) to hold water. You have indicated the deer seem to drink more water if they are eating DD. It seems you have said you may have better antlers in dry years because the deer eat more DD and less native brush.
> 
> But, in the case of an extreme drought, do you transport water from wells in totes or other containers to get water to the deer if the tanks (ponds) dry up? Considering all the other work you have done there, it seems like not a tremendous amount more work to provide water if necessary in extreme droughts.


No matter what protein you feed the deer need water with it. 
Most of the deer we see actually drink water "before" they go to the protein feeders then they go to water again after eating. This is just my observation and my opinion. We have 10 large tanks on the lease, we have added several water stations around several feed locations over the past couple of years 300-1000 gallon tanks plastic tanks with float systems. We have to haul water monthly and do not have a water well on the property. There is a lot of effort put into the feed and water for sure.
This year we dug 6 small tanks also close to feed locations as small as 20X30' and as large as 100X75'.. I dug one last year and it worked great so we just tried 6 more. They still haven't had rain to fill them :/.. We only got a 1/2" out of this last big rain. I sure was hoping to get more and see if these little ponds hold water..

Water plays a huge part of any supplement feed efforts IMO.


----------



## broadonrod

*South Texas deer hunting video- Double Down Deer Feed*

Here is another short video from this season, 
One of our guest hunters, Brenda takes a nice 161" buck. This buck was cool with over 40" of mass.


----------



## Big Guns 1971

There were several parts of that video that I really liked. First was when that third buck came in and ran the two off that were fighting and then the slow motion section when the deer was shot and third was the mass on that deer. Congrats to the young lady that shot it and thanks for posting this video. Hopefully more are to follow this one.


----------



## Rafter3

broadonrod said:


> Here is another short video from this season,
> One of our guest hunters, Brenda takes a nice 161" buck. This buck was cool with over 40" of mass.


Great deer, great hunt, great video and great people!! Had a great time down there, thanks Brett.


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Hopefully this thread picks back up with pictures of feeders getting filled, Dead rattlers and anything else hunting related.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for the replies fellas. Been super busy so haven't been posting much. Here is another hunt video just finished of a nice buck Matt took this season. 
This buck was a toad and weighed in over 265 lbs her scored 184 and change. 
Jimmie and Matt did a great job videoing the hunt hope y'all like the video. The excitement says it all .


----------



## DR_Smith

awesome Video!!! those were some nice bob cats too!!!! time to get the varmint calls out!!


----------



## rudytail10

Sweet video. Keep them coming. Antlers should be falling in a few weeks can't wait to see some. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Guns 1971

That video was great. I think it had about every kind of animal that lives in south Texas in it. I still can't believe how big the bodies are on these deer. 265 pounds is unbelievable. I'm curious what was the weight on the heaviest deer y'all have harvested.


----------



## broadonrod

DR_Smith said:


> awesome Video!!! those were some nice bob cats too!!!! time to get the varmint calls out!!


Thanks!



rudytail10 said:


> Sweet video. Keep them coming. Antlers should be falling in a few weeks can't wait to see some.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Should be dropping soon. I missed the shed hunt last year. I'm looking forward to it for sure this year.



Big Guns 1971 said:


> That video was great. I think it had about every kind of animal that lives in south Texas in it. I still can't believe how big the bodies are on these deer. 265 pounds is unbelievable. I'm curious what was the weight on the heaviest deer y'all have harvested.


Thanks! 
I believe our biggest buck taken on the hoof was 287 lbs. that was my dads buck 2 seasons ago and it field dressed 237 lbs. I think we have had a few that would weigh that or more that we didn't harvest. Our biggest doe I know of weighed 131 dressed. Most of our mature bucks mid season weigh in around 200-210 dressed and mature does around 95-105 average.


----------



## broadonrod

*South Texas Whitetail Video*

Here is another Double Down Deer Feed video just finished. 
Lots of kill shots. 
A short clip of Roy Hindes helping with my deers recovery this season.
Thanks again Roy! I need to practice more with that bow or quit shaking so bad .


----------



## FISH TAILS

Another awesome video congrats again on another stellar season!!! I am already looking forward to seeing the new monsters this year!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Guns 1971

That was one of the best video's so far. They just keep getting better. Thanks for posting.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks fellas! 
Heres a buck that progressed well this year. 
We are putting several progression pictures together next week. 
I just pulled this one off the DD Facebook page. 
This buck added Mass, G4s, his left browtine jumped to 10", beams jumped about 3" longer each this year from last and he grew a nice droptine. 
I love seeing old bucks pop like this.
Another buck that was an 8 point and cheated the system . 
This buck We have watched 6 years at this stand.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

broadonrod said:


> A short clip of Roy Hindes helping with my deers recovery this season.
> Thanks again Roy! I need to practice more with that bow or quit shaking so bad .


Bow hunting!!!
The way I have described the intensity from the time you decide to try to draw until the release:
If I were hooked to a polygraph machine (blood pressure, pulse, respiration, skin conductivity) all the needles would go off the chart.


----------



## broadonrod

Whitebassfisher said:


> Bow hunting!!!
> The way I have described the intensity from the time you decide to try to draw until the release:
> If I were hooked to a polygraph machine (blood pressure, pulse, respiration, skin conductivity) all the needles would go off the chart.


That's a good way to put it! It is a charge. 44 hunts to get my deer in range and I only saw him twice. 
Thanks! 
Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Here's another buck that did well this year. 
The scar on his face makes him unmistakable. 
This buck added a few inches feeding Double Down year round. 
How many inches do you think this buck added this year?


----------



## dbarham

25 ish?


----------



## tshort

45"


----------



## quackerstacker

32"


----------



## Rafter3

My guess would be 40-50


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

All antlers are shed now and we are seeing new growth on a few bucks. Deer are hammering the Double Down and putting the weight back on quick. I know south Texas has been getting rain but we sure haven't at our ranch. We will just keep our feeders full and grow giants without the rain.


----------



## broadonrod

WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> All antlers are shed now and we are seeing new growth on a few bucks. Deer are hammering the Double Down and putting the weight back on quick. I know south Texas has been getting rain but we sure haven't at our ranch. We will just keep our feeders full and grow giants without the rain.


It's like we have an umbrella over the ranch. Seven miles north of us has had 3.5" and a buddy 18 miles southeast of us has had 4.5" since January. We have had 1.4" since January. Need some water in the ponds for sure other than that I like no rain. Keeps the deer with their heads in the protein spouts .


----------



## broadonrod

dbarham said:


> 25 ish?





tshort said:


> 45"





quackerstacker said:


> 32"





Midlandtxhunter said:


> My guess would be 40-50


Forgot about this post. I had the deer scored about 150 on the hoof the year before. Thanks for all the replies. That buck did very well.


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ

I think Brett needs to start posting some progress pics. I'm ready to see some big mfers


----------



## Rafter3

Agreed, bring on the pics Brett!!


----------



## Whitebassfisher

WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> I think Brett needs to start posting some progress pics. I'm ready to see some big mfers





Midlandtxhunter said:


> Agreed, bring on the pics Brett!!


Motion was made and seconded. I vote for Brett to start the official 2017-2018 thread.


----------



## Texas Outfitter

Tagging in to follow your thread.


----------



## broadonrod

Whitebassfisher said:


> Motion was made and seconded. I vote for Brett to start the official 2017-2018 thread.


 Thanks for the replies fellas. I don't have any pictures yet but we did set out three cameras two weeks ago. We plan on pulling those in about a week.

We have about 70 feed stations total so I may get a couple of more cameras out as well. I'm pretty excited about this season. We left some really good deer last season and our protein consumption is even up from last year. 
I'm guessing we are going to see some bucks starting to progress to about the G2's right now.

I will get the new season thread started soon.
Thanks again for the replies! 
Brett


----------



## Big Guns 1971

broadonrod said:


> Thanks for the replies fellas. I don't have any pictures yet but we did set out three cameras two weeks ago. We plan on pulling those in about a week.
> 
> We have about 70 feed stations total so I may get a couple of more cameras out as well. I'm pretty excited about this season. We left some really good deer last season and our protein consumption is even up from last year.
> I'm guessing we are going to see some bucks starting to progress to about the G2's right now.
> 
> I will get the new season thread started soon.
> Thanks again for the replies!
> Brett


I think it's gong to be epic


----------



## broadonrod

Big Guns 1971 said:


> I think it's gong to be epic


Thanks again for the replies.

Don't know about tines yet but our deer look like they may have some heavy heads to carry around this year. First TC pics have me pretty excited. Seeing the best mass ever. At least for this early in the growth period.

What do y'all think the mass is on this base?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouthunter

I asked Brett to start a new thread for this season...this one has gotten too big lol.

TH


----------

